# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Febrero 2011 +



## especulador financiero (1 Feb 2011)

Felices plusvalias... inocho:


----------



## Algernon (1 Feb 2011)

Menos mal que está usted al quite e inicia un nuevo hilo.


----------



## guajiro (1 Feb 2011)

Subpole en hilo multipagina


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Feb 2011)

hoy miraré los toros desde la barrera... inocho:


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Feb 2011)

¿Alguien más tiene problemas con los derivados en Renta 4...? mecagüentodos sus muertos...


----------



## Catacrack (1 Feb 2011)

Vamos a ir abriendo largos que Febrero huele a 17miles.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2011)

pos yo he empezado con cortos....


----------



## Catacrack (1 Feb 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿Alguien más tiene problemas con los derivados en Renta 4...? mecagüentodos sus muertos...



Yo tube problemas para cerrar una operacion pero entro aunque con bastante lag y ahora no me muestra la operacion en pantalla dando error en el listado de operaciones.

Edito: Ya va perfecto.


----------



## d-signer (1 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pos yo he empezado con cortos....



yo te secundo con los mios


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Feb 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo tube problemas para cerrar una operacion pero entro aunque con bastante lag y ahora no me muestra la operacion en pantalla dando error en el listado de operaciones.
> 
> Edito: Ya va perfecto.



si... ahora ya va... pero de los 65 pipos de plusvas se me han quedado en 25...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Feb 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿Alguien más tiene problemas con los derivados en Renta 4...? mecagüentodos sus muertos...



ya esta arreglado, menos ma que se jodio cuando estaba en liquidez y tras cerrar, me cagontodossusmuertos 



LÁNGARO dijo:


> pos yo he empezado con cortos....



Pues al loro angaro, no sea muy avaricioso
, que no siempre se toca el suelo, mas vale dejar de ganar unos pipos a que le trinquen a la contra :no:

No me dejan ir hoygan cerrados argos en 70,. otros 40 pipoletos al coleto

largo en 810 y ahora si que pongo stop holgado y orden de cierre y dejo de pipear,, !! me largo !!


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2011)

Primer suelo de pollastre tocado.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Feb 2011)

Buenos días a tod@s... 

Los suelos de Pollastre son: Los fibo50 y 61,8% del movimiento 10961 - 10603

Saludos...

PD: Escollo importante en 10825, fibo38,2%...


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Feb 2011)

Spoiler



Largo 10790




saltó el SP a 10820... :

Saludos 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Feb 2011)

Otra vez pruebo suerte:

Largo 10790


Otra vez saltó el SP a 10865... por los pelos... :ouch:



Saludos :baba:


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Feb 2011)

Por cierto...


¿Cómo van los cortos...? ienso:



Oh... wait...!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2011)

planos....


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2011)

Ya estoy aquí chavales... 



Spoiler



Corto Ibex a 10880




Saludos :Baile:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Feb 2011)

Ya estoy de vuelta....veo que mis largos en 810 solo tienen 70 pipos de plusvas ( las plusvas de primera hora ya estan caducadas  )

Espero esos maximos pollastricos como agua de Mayo, parece claro que los minimos ya estan vistos.

Pollastre es usted mi padre, mi madre, mi hermano, mi abuela, mi abuela, un angel....

EDITO: Ondia, con el cambiuo del hilo no tengo a mano los maximos pollastricos ¿ andesta el otro hilo ? !! posteesen las predicciones de la niña en este hilo !!


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2011)

solo esta visto el primer minimo, le falta el segundo.....


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2011)

11032; 10993; 10976 ..........................10740; 10780

esta claro que los papeles en la ofi y un buen boli siguen siendo muy utiles


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> solo esta visto el primer minimo, le falta el segundo.....



!! No me diga que se ha quedado corto !!! ::::::

No hay segundo minimo por Dios :: 

Piense en maximos, los minimos no los vera hoy.

Que san pollastre le acoja en su seno, mire que le avise que los minimos no siempre se tocan y que no fuera avaricioso :no:

Pollastre corrijame si me equivoco, aunque me temo que Langaro se va a comer un buen marron ::

Amijo Langaro este atento por que en breve vera rotura de maximos diarios...... si por ventura hubiera un "diente de sierra" a la baja en este entorno aproveche la ocasion que la pintan calva para cerrar cortos y abrir largos hasta el primer maximo pollastrico como minimo.


----------



## rosonero (1 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Ya estoy de vuelta....veo que mis largos en 810 solo tienen 70 pipos de plusvas ( las plusvas de primera hora ya estan caducadas  )
> 
> Espero esos maximos pollastricos como agua de Mayo, parece claro que los minimos ya estan vistos.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Techo y niveles relevantes para ibex35:

10976
10993
11032


Por abajo:

10780
10740


Usar con las debidas cautelas.


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2011)

Lo que puedo decirles es que SAN cada vez que toca los 9.06 rebota como gato en la orilla del un lago.

Sin embargo, tiene toda la sensación de estar por dar un salto en cualquier momento (obviamente ignoro la dirección pero supongo que será pepón siguiendo la corriente que hoy impera en el Ibex)


----------



## pollastre (1 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> solo esta visto el primer minimo, le falta el segundo.....



En el Ibex, que es una puta mierda de índice chicharrero manipulado, todo es posible y nunca se puede descartar nada, por mandrilada imposible que parezca.

Pero aun así, considera que si el primer suelo se ha clavado con tan sólo 3 pips de margen de error (10777[c] vS 10780[c]), lo más normal (insisto, "normal" en índices decentes) es pensar que los inversoreh han dado por bueno ese nivel como suelo intradiario, y que no lleguemos a ver el suelo absoluto (10740).


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2011)

zuloman... eres una gacela que lo flipas... 8:



peroyoporsiaca tengo mi stop bien ajustado... no sea que veamos los oncemiles... 

Saludos


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Lo que puedo decirles es que SAN cada vez que toca los 9.06 rebota como gato en la orilla del un lago.
> 
> Sin embargo, tiene toda la sensación de estar por dar un salto en cualquier momento (obviamente ignoro la dirección pero supongo que será pepón siguiendo la corriente que hoy impera en el Ibex)






es lo que parece... por eso yo apuesto por lo contrario... 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> zuloman... eres una gacela que lo flipas... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usted minusvaloreme lo que quiera, pero no se atreva a dudar de la niña de Pollastre si no quiere que tengamos un grave problema 

Y deje de perder pasta hoyga que el pobre Juanlu no da a basto para cubrir sus perdidas :no:

EDITO: Poco hemos tardado en romper los maximos intradiarios desde que lo he dicho.... a ver si hay ese diente de sierra o vamos directos a los 976 pollastricos .


----------



## pollastre (1 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> !! mire que le avise que los minimos no siempre se tocan y que no fuera avaricioso :no:
> 
> Pollastre corrijame si me equivoco, aunque me temo que Langaro se va a comer un buen marron ::
> 
> Amijo Langaro este atento por que en breve vera rotura de maximos diarios.




Es cierto, y es una de las cosas en las que más he insistido siempre en el foro. Los niveles están para tocarse, y después perforarse - o no -. 

Si rebotamos contra un nivel intermedio inferior o nos damos un cabezazo contra uno superior, no hay que encabezonarse con los suelos y techos absolutos, respectivamente.

Un suelo o techo absoluto dado por la AI sirve para tener una certeza razonable ( > 94% cogiendo los datos de los seis últimos meses) de hasta dónde vamos a llegar hoy.... nunca para garantizar que llegaremos a tocarlo necesariamente.


----------



## mc_toni (1 Feb 2011)

pillo sitio en el hilo... únicamente para leeros y que en los sobres de mensajes del foro me salga el puntito y localizar el hilo mas rápido


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Feb 2011)

Langaro, la ocasion la pintan calva, creo que podra usted escapar en 75 o 70


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2011)

la verdad es que tengo una perdida minima 0.3%, no se si aguantar, es que el pensar que esto sube no me da mucha confianza....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> la verdad es que tengo una perdida minima 0.3%, no se si aguantar, es que el pensar que esto sube no me da mucha confianza....



usted mismo 

hoy tenia usted todas las de ganar...... en fin, tiene razon Pollastre en que no solo hay que tener los datos, sino interpretarlos y actruar en consecuencia :no:

Igual hasta tiene suerte y mañana se libbra de una enculada mayuscula......es posible que como pasado mañana viene nuestra presidenta economica , Sra Merkel, y ademas estaremos en zonas de resistencias...... metan un susto bajista para "preparar el ambiente" a ZPerro....pero yo no me fiaria en exceso de esa posibilidad .

EDITO: Creo que vamos a ver otra rotura de maximos diarios en breve.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2011)

me sali justo antes de la subida.... gracias


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Feb 2011)

pues yo me acabo de salir en maximos.....por que me da que va a haber un "diente de sierra" y a ver si pipeo un poco o si me pierdo elk tramo final de la subida....apostaria a que volvemos a ver esos 870 o como minimo esos 900 

En cualquier caso con las plusvas de hoy me puedo permitir el lujo de renunciar a 50 o 100 pipos si me equivoco :no:


jajajajaja, vaya ludopata que soy, 15 pipos en corto y recomprado largo 15 pipos mas abajo de donde los cerre ... Y ahora a esperar esos esos maximos pollastricos .


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2011)

cierro corto y me voy a comer... no quiero sorpresitas... :ouch:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> cierro corto y me voy a comer... no quiero sorpresitas... :ouch:



No olvide pasar por la farmacia, la vaselina alivia mucho 

Y deje a Juanlu que recupere ande :no:

EDITO: Parece que vamos a romper de nuevo los maximos diarios...a ver si esta vez nos vamos al 76 pollastrico del tiron o si "descansamos en el 30 o en el 50 "


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> zuloman... *eres una gacela que lo flipas*... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Expresión épica donde las haya:XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Expresión épica donde las haya:XX:



HOMBRE, leoncio, diganos, diganos sus previsiones 

Nos vamos al 11200 y parriba de esta tirada o nos falta un recorte :no:

ah, y no creo que Tonuel le conteste, creo que esta reunido con este señor


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> HOMBRE, leoncio, diganos, diganos sus previsiones
> 
> Nos vamos al 11200 y parriba de esta tirada o nos falta un recorte :no:



Oiga que estoy de vacaciones....:rolleye:
De momento no tiene pinta de caer más de lo que ha caído. Mire el SP, ahora como pierda los 1287, si podemos caer a 10700 aprox.

P.D. Avise cuando ponga esas fotos, que ha pasado mi compañera sentimental y me ha mirado raro al ver la pantalla.


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2011)

Corto 10925... 8:



con dos cojones... :S


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Corto 10925... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> con dos cojones... :S



mire que es usted terco 

Otra enculada, viciosillo :no:


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

He llegado algo tarde al post de este mes.

Aparte de eso, andele, andele, arriba, arrib, arriba!


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2011)

menos mal he recuperado las perdidas de esta mañana con jazztel en solo 2 horitas, y vuelvo a estar fuera de nuevo... esperando nuevos datos del capitan zuloman


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> menos mal he recuperado las perdidas de esta mañana con jazztel en solo 2 horitas, y vuelvo a estar fuera de nuevo... esperando nuevos datos del capitan zuloman



El capitan zuloman se va a dormir una siesta 

Dejo puesta orden de cierre en el segundo maximo pollastrico y una de cortos en el techo absoluto....intentare despertarme antes del cierre para decidir si me quedo, corto, largo o todo lo contrario dependiendo de como vea a los usanos a esa hora :no:

Ya sabe que si me hace caso y le sale mal, debe dirigir inmediatamente a la armeria mas cercana y reclamar alli al maestro armero .

Y no me de las gracias a mi sino a pollastre....... yo me hubiera quedado argo en los 730 y no me hubiera movido.....asi que unos 60 pipotones extra de pipoteos se los debo, una vez mas , a la obra y gracia pollastrica.


UPS y no olvide los stops eh, consolide plusvas por si las moscas en el primer maximo pollastrico


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2011)

El S&P lamiendo el 1300, quien lo iba a decir ayer...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Feb 2011)

En el partido de hoy entre la Reserva Federal y el resto del mundo, tal y como reflejan las piruetas absurdas que hacen los indicadores de volumen del SP, la FED ha vuelto a alzarse con la victoria.

Son 105 victorias consecutivas de la Reserva Federal que aspira a batir el record de 1000 consecutivas que consiguió entre 2003 y 2007.

El equipo del resto del mundo, tras quedarse corto de municiones por enésima vez consecutiva, ha declarado: "nunca la lógica había tenido un precio tan caro". ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Feb 2011)

2000 contratos en el Ibex, toma caña de España, el precio ni se ha movido.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Feb 2011)

Esto es tremendo. En fin, no se que decir pero me da la risa.


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2011)

me saltó el SP del corto de antes en 10920... :ouch:




Spoiler



Corto Ibex 10950




Saludos 8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Feb 2011)

¿Aquí hay alguien "esterilizando" los movimientos de la bolsa que no le gustan o qué?


----------



## debianita (1 Feb 2011)

Llego tarde para pillar sitio  Bernie está on fire ... Artur Mas tendrá que pedirle algunos billetitos para pagar las nóminas :rolleye:


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2011)

Yo acabo de llegar de comer... y no me he podido contener... :baba:


Saludos :baba:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> me saltó el SP del corto de antes en 10920... :ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


>



¿Cuál es Tonuel y cuál Bernanke?


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2011)

Estos no los suelto hasta los 3000... :baba:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Feb 2011)

cerrados largos en 10980 :XX:


Ahora a ver si tocamos el techo total y abrimos cortos o si recortamos y abrimos largos mas abajo :no:

Tonuel, alegrese, lo bueno de que le salten los stopd 3 veces es que se ahorra usted unos pipos entre entrada y entrada ::

ahora si que ya puedo ir a dormir la siesta con los angelitos, dejo orden de cortos por arriba y orden de largos por abajo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Feb 2011)

Mulder, que me han codificado la señal, ¿sigue vivo el de los 2000 contratos? ¿agoniza? ¿defiende su posi?


----------



## Catacrack (1 Feb 2011)

¡Los derivados de R4 vuelven a estar muertos!


----------



## Claca (1 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> cerrados largos en 10980 :XX:
> 
> 
> Ahora a ver si tocamos el techo total y abrimos cortos o si recortamos y abrimos largos mas abajo :no:
> ...



Revisa mi último post en el hilo de Enero y mira donde se emplazan los máximos de hoy 

Edito y cuelgo los últimos resultados de la encuesta de sentimiento en España, a jueves 27:

Alcista 56.1% (55.8)
Neutral 14.3% (9.5)
Bajista 29.6% (34.7)

El jueves saldrán, teóricamente, pues estas dos últimas semanas han ido con retraso, los nuevos resultados. Estamos muy pepones, pegados a la resistencia. Lo que tenía que decir ya lo he dicho en otros posts, así que...


----------



## rafaxl (1 Feb 2011)

El ibex es un cachondeo ya hasta despues del cierre.


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2011)

Aunque mañana veamos los 11.000 yo seguiré dentro...





y corto... 8:


----------



## debianita (1 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Aunque mañana veamos los 11.000 yo seguiré dentro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You never walk alone 8:


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2011)

Ibex 11.000
Dow 12.000
SP 1.300



¿quien da más...? :baba:


----------



## rafaxl (1 Feb 2011)

DJ por encima de los 12k. A ver si aguanta hoy o hace como los dias anteriores, cabezazo y patras.

Joder al final veremos los 11000 del ibex esta tarde al paso que van. Que siga el espectaculo mientras el pais se arruina. 

¿cuando sale el dato de paro español?


----------



## rafaxl (1 Feb 2011)

Por hablar. Ya esta.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Feb 2011)

España 35 10992.3 11010.3 19:22 33.8 
Wall Street 12037.5 12041.5 19:22 151.0 
Alemania 30 7191.3 7193.3 19:22 13.3 
*EUR/USD 13831.9 13832.9 *19:22 138.7 


:8::8::8::8:

que comodo se esta en liquidez y con plusvas en la saca 

No veo el gif de ojete calor cortos :no:

Que Langaro, supongo que al final reparaste daños ¿no? 

Tonuel autocertifiquese y soliciteme un carnet de catedratico en Trading Testicular , los tiene usted mas grandes que el caballo de Espartaco y el capitan Zuloman juntos ::


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2011)

Hale ya estoy de vuelta en el redil!

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy ha sido un día con bastante actividad pero con algo de dudas y follón, hemos tenido momentos en los que no estaba claro si íbamos o veníamos.

Han empezado comprando con fuerza pero ensegudia se han rajado y se han puesto vendedores, aunque sorprendentemente tras los primeros 15 minutos se han estado bastante quietos y no han hecho operaciones hasta las 9:45 donde han empezado a vender ya con algo de saña, pero a las 10:15 han empezado a comprar de nuevo y se han pasado así casi toda la sesión hasta las 16 horas con muchas ventas por en medio pero a pesar de ello el saldo subía.

A las 16:15 se han puesto a vender y a las 16:30 han hecho una operación de unos 2039 contratos pero no me sale que sea de compra ni venta, no se ha movido la cotización, aunque está claro que tras eso se ha puesto a subir con algo de fuerza mirando el gráfico, aunque no hay que fiarse.

En subasta han comprado.

En resumen, hoy la sesión ha estado plagada de dudas, parece como si a estas alturas algunos leoncios ya tuvieran serias dudas, la operación grande del día nos deja un grandísimo interrogante porque al Ibex lo mueven con dos duros, podría haber sido perfectamente una operación de venta con 'aguante' y posterior subida para despistar, yo no me fiaría de estas cosas tan raras en estos niveles, aunque para mañana esperan gap al alza.


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> España 35 10992.3 11010.3 19:22 33.8
> Wall Street 12037.5 12041.5 19:22 151.0
> Alemania 30 7191.3 7193.3 19:22 13.3
> *EUR/USD 13831.9 13832.9 *19:22 138.7
> ...



Pues que lástima hoy me he salido de unos largos que llevaba desde los mínimos de la semana pasada, aunque yo estoy con Claca que ya no van a llegar mucho más lejos.

Y estas demostraciones de fuerza tan descaradas apuntan a ello, les están mostrando la euforía a las gacelas en toda su crudeza.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2011)

Que Langaro, supongo que al final reparaste daños ¿no? 

Tonuel autocertifiquese y soliciteme un carnet de catedratico en Trading Testicular , los tiene usted mas grandes que el caballo de Espartaco y el capitan Zuloman juntos ::[/QUOTE]

me sali cuando me aviso usté luego entré en jazztel rcuperé la perdida y un poco mas y me he metido en TR..... largo a ver que pasa...


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2011)

los usanos estan pepones....


----------



## rafaxl (1 Feb 2011)

Hablando mal y pronto...¿Que cojones ha pasado con el bono? del tiron ha bajado una barbaridad esta tarde::::. ¿Ya esta dado por hecho el rescate?


----------



## rafaxl (1 Feb 2011)

Los usanos a tope, a ver si no pegan gatillazo pero hoy no tiene pinta de ello.

SP volando.


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Hablando mal y pronto... *¿Que cojones ha pasado con el bono? *del tiron ha bajado una barbaridad esta tarde::::. ¿Ya esta dado por hecho el rescate?




Nada... 


Simplemente el señor innombrable ha actualizado el enlace... 8:



hoy el 10 años ha bajado del 5,33% al 5,22%... 


Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Feb 2011)

Cada dia se pone mas dificil adivinar donde esperan agazapados los leoncios para comernos vivos a las pobres gacelas......un error.....un exceso de confianza......y todas nuestras plusvas y un buen bocado de nuestra inversion pasaran a sus fauces 

Nuestra cornamenta, la niña de pollastre, los graficos de Claca, el sentimiento contrario de Mulder (  , lo siento Mulder ya es un topico ) , los datos de market y Fran , los comentarios de ilustres foreros del hilo y el TT parece cada vez mas poderosa herramienta de defensa....

..... sin embargo me temo, que poco o nada podra hacer ante un ataque coordinado leoncio para desplumarnos.

Parece que los de AT coinciden en un recorte en estos niveles de resistencia tan importantes, seria logico y las graficas asi lo indican......por eso mismo tengo serias dudas de que asi sea.

Veo gacelas muy convencidas del recorte y me imagino a los leoncios relamiendose ante el festin que les espera.

Por eso segun mi TT que estos dias habra movimientos extraños, giros "inesperados" y quizas hasta volatiidad en aumento ( que indicaria giro bajista a priori ) pero apostaria a que en una de estas se pasan las inescrutables resistencias con un golpe brutal que nos deje a todos con el culo mas ancho que "largo" ( nunca mejor dicho :no: ).

Dicho esto........mama tengo miedo.....pollastre, Fran, market ¿ que hacemos ? :cook::X:cook:

Yo diria que gap al alza y subidas matutinas tempraneras....y luego sorpresa bajista.....muy capaces de llevarnos hacia los 11200 aunque creo que se giraran antes.

San pollastre nos asista e ilumine en esta selva peligrosa, miedo, mucho miedo :´bla::S


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Feb 2011)

zuloman.... guiameeeeee:ouch:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> zuloman.... guiameeeeee:ouch:



dejeme ver que hacen....no veo nada......posteare mis movimientos pero no se fie ni un pelo, estoy muy inseguro y eso suele traducirse en perdidas ::

Si san pollastre nos hablara veriamos la luz ......

largo, no se fie, muy atento.

en 960 veamos si respeta el 950, el 930 0 el 900 o si supera los 11.000

el 950 funciono en primera instancia pero no se fien aun


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Feb 2011)

primera pipada de 35 arriba cobrada 

veamos si rompemos o buscamos abajo

corto en 00

si rompe el 11035 y el 11050 mal asunto para mis cortos


----------



## Catacrack (2 Feb 2011)

130k parados y seguimos pepones.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Feb 2011)

Y pollastre callado como una puta 

Otro dia en mis manos la manada de gacelas y yo mas despistado que un pulpo en un graje ::

MULDER : En su opinion quien nos ha subido hasta aqui ¿ los leoncios o las gacelas?


----------



## debianita (2 Feb 2011)

Zulopata daria millones por un video de sus sesiones de trader. Piense usted en ponerse una webcam, podria ganar millones TT en riguroso directo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Zulopata daria millones por un video de sus sesiones de trader. Piense usted en ponerse una webcam, podria ganar millones TT en riguroso directo



los 11000 son como una cama elastica hoyga 

Yo aqui esperando a que salte un "gordo" con el suficiente peso para romper las costuras :no:

a ver si es este que se acerca el q1ue rompe la cama elastica


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Y pollastre callado como una puta
> 
> Otro dia en mis manos la manada de gacelas y yo mas despistado que un pulpo en un graje ::
> 
> MULDER : En su opinion quien nos ha subido hasta aqui ¿ los leoncios o las gacelas?



Hasta ayer estaba totalmente convencido de que hasta ahí nos llevaron los leoncios, pero el paquetón de ayer me hace pensar que ahora ya solo quedan animales hervíboros de la cadena trófica en el mercado esperando a que se suba más.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Feb 2011)

jajjajjaja pues si, era ese 

mas pipos al coleto y ahora a ver si ese 970 aguanta y buscamos nuevos minimos o si nos vamos a maximos again :no:

apostemos a que aguanta la primera embestida...largo again


a cobrar otra vez jejjeje......a ver si atacamos de nuevo abajo o arriba

argo otra vez, joder no me da tiempo a entrar y salir !! que barbaro!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Feb 2011)

entonces cuando nos ponemos cortos?????


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2011)

En mi opinión ya flipan hasta los leoncios.

Llevan toda la semana probando suelos a primera hora y no hay nada que hacer.

La operación de 2000 contratos de ayer sigue sin explicación, no es normal que un futuro con 10 posiciones por punto como el Ibex se trague semejante operación sin moverse.

Y no creo que nadie haya hecho un roll-over de 2000 contratos faltando dos semanas para el vencimiento.

Tal vez estaban forzando a alguien a cerrar alguna posición corta muy gorda y por eso lo estaban esperando, en cuanto han visto que cerraba cortos le han dado la contrapartida.

O tal vez, ni leoncios ni gacelas, deus ex machina dando contrapartida a todas las operaciones que no le gustan.

No sé, no me imagino a nadie abriendo semejante posición larga a estas alturas, por eso pienso que ha sido un cierre de cortos.

Vuelven a probar suelos y parece que sigue la cosa igual, no hay recorrido a la baja.

Tanto el lunes como el martes le soltaron de lo lindo y no tenía recorrido a la baja, lo que no sé es cuánto son capaces de soltar pero deben de estar de papelitos hasta las orejas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> entonces cuando nos ponemos cortos?????



Ya le he dicho que no tengo ni idea de si hay que ponerse corto,largo o todo lo contrario, moneda al aire y TT puro y duro 

Por eso estoy pipeando y a lo tonto tengo mas de 80 pipos guardaditos :no:

ahora me tengo que ir, osea que dejo stop por abajo y orden de cierre por arriba ....a ver que me encuentro al volver....ya le dije los sitios peligrosos por arriba y por abajo.

Yo de momento apuesto por largos, pero sin mas motivo que mi intuicion, claro que disparo con polvora del rey con los pipeos ::


----------



## debianita (2 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker ... ese thanks al señor antisaludos y antipipos ( es decir BL) es porque ha dado en el clavo y estan ustedes cargados de papelitos?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2011)

Estamos justo en el lugar de los hechos de la operación de 2000 contratos de ayer.


----------



## rafaxl (2 Feb 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> 130k parados y seguimos pepones.



Descuida, pero como salga mal dato de paro en eeuu o alemania o angola aqui baja hasta el tato :XX::XX::XX:.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Feb 2011)

que hay de nuevo viejos? 

Vuelvo y veo miniplusvas y mi stop intacto :no:

He tenido tiempo de pensar y aqui van las previsiones de TT a medio plazo :


Como decia para hoy no tengo ni puta idea de que haremos.....aunque "apuesto" por subidas .

Tambien mencione dos niveles, uno por abajo, los 900 y uno por arriba 11050 .....

..... pues bien, si cerramnos hoy por abajo, me voy a atrever a desafiar a Market y apostaria por un recorte hasta los 10400 como vengo diciendo hace tiempo ( el leoncio asegura que no bajamos de 700 )

Y si cerramos por arriba, apostaria por subidas hasta los 11500 ......con piedra dura en 11200 pero que seguramente se la pasen por el forro.

Ya veo que para hoy ni los mas eficaces y expertos foreros han tenido c ojones de postear nada para hoy, asi que supongo que les pasa lo mismo que a mi........... que no tienen ni puta idea ::

En fin, si que serian de agradecer comentarios a mis previsiones de Trading Testicular a corto/medio plazo ( segun pollastre a infinito plazo todo lo que pase de unas horas :XX: )

EDITO: VAmos a echar a la saca otros 40 pipotones y esperamos. cierro largos en 10.

corto en 10.

Langaro, a mi me falta un minimo en 900 o 930 peroooooooo usted haga con su dinero lo que estime conveniente.

otros 20 pipos a la saca y a esperar

largo en 85 ( panico mode)


----------



## Catacrack (2 Feb 2011)

zuloman que le han regalado una tarifa plana los de R4?


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> que hay de nuevo viejos?
> 
> Vuelvo y veo miniplusvas y mi stop intacto :no:
> 
> ...




EHHHH EHHHH
Que eso era para ayer. Si la apertura yankie era en falso y se iba abajo (cosa rara porque Fran veía un 1287 y entrada de manos fuertes con objetivo a corto plazo de 1320).

Esto cambia día a día. Si la subida de ayer en USA fue lo suficientemente fuerte como para haber saciado el hambre semanal de algún gordo, lo mismo nos manda en dos días de nuevo a los 1285 SP y a nosotros más abajo.

No quiten la vista de sus pantallas.


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Feb 2011)

Este hilo no debe estar en segunda página...


A punto de cerrar el Gap de Apertura Usa...


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2011)

Extraño. Todo armado para llegar a los 1320 de un golpe (resultados mejores a los esperados, compras, etc.) y los acontecimientos en Egipto vienen a quebrar el "maravilloso" clima que Bernanke necesitaba para seguir insuflando dinero ahora desde la QE3.

- Irá la bolsa "por su aire" ?
- Se impondrán los temores naturales de la incierta situación egipcia ?

Para colmo, esto ocurre en un punto de resistencia que hace muy dificil atisbar una tendencia clara.

Como siempre un juego muy divertido !


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Ha sido cerrarlo para irnos al infierno de nuevo.


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Ha sido cerrarlo para irnos al infierno de nuevo.



Segundo Round...ahora veremos si se han sacudido viajeros incómodos, o están entrando gacelillas, que saldrán trasquiladas.::

Atentos al comportamiento del iBEX en este segundo round..dando pistas...

Para los técnicos: SP a un minuto. Dos mínimos crecientes, dos máximos crecientes.Sistemas "caseros" dando señal de compra...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Extraño. Todo armado para llegar a los 1320 de un golpe (resultados mejores a los esperados, compras, etc.) y los acontecimientos en Egipto vienen a quebrar el "maravilloso" clima que Bernanke necesitaba para seguir insuflando dinero ahora desde la QE3.
> 
> - Irá la bolsa "por su aire" ?
> - Se impondrán los temores naturales de la incierta situación egipcia ?
> ...



Si mañana detonan un arma nuclear en el Capitolio el SP no pierde los 1100.

Así veo yo las cosas, el vendaval de compras de Bernanke es aterrador, no hay nada que hacer contra eso.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2011)

La Fed se convierte en el mayor acreedor de Estados Unidos - 2793630 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2011)

Joder, casi no se ha notado que quieren un cierre mediático en oncemiles.


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joder, casi no se ha notado que quieren un cierre mediático en oncemiles.



Wait a second...que lo mismo están empezando a desplumar al personal::

P.d.

Bueno me tengo que ir...pero antes si cierra por encima de 11.000 le dejo un premio Sr. B.L.


----------



## Catacrack (2 Feb 2011)

Que dia mas aburrido del ibex apenas hay un rango de 100 puntos y en plena resistencia. Espero el informe Mulder para saber que han hecho los hdp, si han colocado papel a diestro y siniestro o nos van a dar la ultima puntilla peponica hasta los 11.200.
¿Todabia no se sabe nada de los 2k contratos de ayer?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> Que dia mas aburrido del ibex apenas hay un rango de 100 puntos y en plena resistencia. Espero el informe Mulder para saber que han hecho los hdp, si han colocado papel a diestro y siniestro o nos van a dar la ultima puntilla peponica hasta los 11.200.
> ¿Todabia no se sabe nada de los 2k contratos de ayer?



A mí me sale que solo han comprado entre las 11 y las 12, el resto del día el indicador de volumen que yo utilizo me sale que ventas constantes hasta ahora.

Lo de los 2000 contratos como no nos dé una pista MM vamos listos, la operación fue en 10955 más o menos.


----------



## Catacrack (2 Feb 2011)

MM no quiere ponernos los billetes de 500€ directamente en el buzon pero no se da cuenta de que contra mas gordas estemos las gacelas mas carne tendran para la proxima remesa. Si total aqui somos lonchafinistas.

MM hay que dejar crecer a los pezqueñines.


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2011)

Ya estoy de vuelta.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy han empezado el día comprando un buen paquete de contratos, pero en seguida se han puesto a vender por lo bajini, a los 5 minutos se han puesto a comprar y han 'deslizado' otro paquete un poco grande de compra mientras seguían vendiendo los pequeños. Hacía las 10 se han puesto vendedores natos y han empezado a vender a lo grande pero hacia las 11 se han puesto a comprar de nuevo, hacia las 12 han vuelto a hacer otra compra de las grandes y han seguido comprando hasta las 12:30 a partir de ahí todo se ha quedado en piloto automático y no han hecho casi operaciones hasta casi finalizar la sesión, aunque han estado haciendo compras y ventas de pequeño calibre y muy aisladas.

A las 17:22 se han puesto vendedores natos de nuevo con una operación grande y han empezado a sacar ventas hasta el final de la sesión.

En subasta han vendido con fuerza.

En resumen, hoy han empezado optimistas y lo han dejado estar, hacia el final del día han empezado a vender de nuevo, parece como si solo actuaran de cara a la sesión entrando durante la mañana y saliendo al final del día. Parece que esperan gap a la baja para mañana.


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Feb 2011)

Ayer estaba de vacaciones, así que no se nada ni he podido ver el movimiento gordo.

Esa entrada está clara que es para sujetar o no dejar que se dispare el precio. "Counter"

Todo lo que he visto "a ojo de buen cubero" es que preparan un retroceso. Las ventas al final de sesión las estaba viendo en gráfico (por eso le dije a BL que esperara, que lo mismo empezaban a desplumar al personal).
A ver si el cierre y post market USA nos indica algo.

Ahora mismo voy a ciegas y es pura intuición.

P.D. Mientras escribía han entrado en la última media hora de negociación con ganas. Veamos el cierre.


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2011)

bueno... menos mal que funcionó el SP que metí a mediodia en los 10940... no duró ni unos minutos... :rolleye:



pero me ha gustado el cierre... así podré engancharlo de más arriba... )


Saludos )


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2011)

Máximo desde abril: el Ibex 35 supera los 11.000 puntos tras revalorizarse el 0,39% - 2791746 - elEconomista.es


Para mi que aun queda una sesión o dos de amago de ruptura... ienso:




y el viernes tracatrá... ::


Saludos :XX:


----------



## japiluser (2 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> bueno... menos mal que funcionó el SP que metí a mediodia en los 10940... no duró ni unos minutos... :rolleye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En que inversiones andas metido , Tonuel?


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2011)

japiluser dijo:


> En que inversiones andas metido , Tonuel?




ahora mismo en bolsa en liquidez..., pero a la espera de meterle en cuanto tengo ocasión... lo dejo correr unos pipos... meto stop profit y a ver que pasa... 


y por el lado tranquilo de la cartera... 

un fondo de bonos hispanistaníes... :S ... comprado el dia antes del máximo en 5,70... :Baile: , y un depósito a 6 meses apunto de vencer... :Baile:



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Feb 2011)

Distribuyendoooo....


----------



## Claca (3 Feb 2011)

Recién sacados del horno, los datos semanales de sentimiento en el mercado español:

Alcista 60.2% (56.1)
Neutral 13.3% (14.3)
Bajista 26.5% (29.6) 

www.sentimientomercado.com

Con esta semana el sentimiento alcista acumulado se acerca peligrosamente a niveles de techo. El precio, no obstante, todavía no ha dado muestras de querer caer, pero es evidente que encuentra muchas dificultades para seguir avanzando. En mi opinión, hay que empezar a asegurar las posiciones largas de ultracortísimo plazo para evitar un posible recorte, que no tendría por qué pasar, de momento, de un simple retroceso ante la resistencia:







Primero vigilar la directriz alcista discontinua, aunque el soporte más importante lo encontramos sobre los 10.900, con margen hasta el 10.880. Por arriba, hablando de ultracorto y mientras respete la directriz señalada, el objetivo serían los 11.090 apróximadamente.


----------



## Catacrack (3 Feb 2011)

Mañana viene nuestra ministra economica y la de media Europa a visitar a ZP, ministros y lideres sindicales (hdp vendidos). Me imagino que le pedira los deberes y como los ha hecho a medias "reforma laboral" le dara unos friskies.

Tendra lugar una rueda de prensa conjunta ZP&Merkel a las 15:30, ya sabemos todos que cada vez que habla ZP tonuel certifica pero que pasa sin habla Merkel y ZP asiente con la cabeza.


----------



## Fran200 (3 Feb 2011)

Sr. Claca Y el SP?

A cambio le doy tres niveles que en este momento considero importantes en el IBEX

11102-10945-10.824


----------



## Claca (3 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Sr. Claca Y el SP?
> 
> A cambio le doy tres niveles que en este momento considero importantes en el IBEX
> 
> 11102-10945-10.824



Hola, Fran200







De momento bien, pero acumula divergencias bajistas importantes y además la volatilidad se ha disparado en las últimas sesiones, lo cual no es buena señal. El precio empieza a mostrar signos de agotamiento justo en la zona más crítica de resistencia. Expanisvo y cuña comparten ahora soporte dinámico 1279-69 (menos de 1% de diferencia); si se pierde ese nivel, mi stop último estaría en los 1.263, siendo ya muy generoso.

Lamento no poder ser de más ayuda, pero el mercado americano lo sigo por encima, con mucho menor mimo que el requerido para efectuar tus entradas de cirujano. Apunto los niveles de leoncio ;-)


----------



## Fran200 (3 Feb 2011)

Al contrario, es de gran ayuda. Esto es otro mundo y conseguir un buen nivel de actuación es muy complicado, por lo que tener en cuenta análisis de personas estudiosas del tema es muy importante. 
La gente que trabaja en esto, sondea continuamente el mercado, lo que pasa es que alguno se implica más de lo debido, dejando de ser mero observador :ouch: .

Efectivamente todo indica un giro en la tendencia a corto plazo (pero no soy capaz de predecir la profundidad de dicho giro).
Curiosamente en los cuadros que ha marcado en amarillo se repite una pauta que manda la cotización del SP unos 50-75 puntos abajo, después de subir sobre un 2% desde la base de la pauta de giro, a la que ya ha llegado. (Si la pauta se repite, en diez sesiones la caída puede llegar a los 100 puntos del SP).

Alguno pondrá el grito en el cielo !Está hablando de análisis técnico!, casi, pero no. Hablo de pautas, que al fin y al cabo es lo que analizan-reproducen algunos sistemas expertos, y el análisis técnico trata de descubrir (con más o menos fortuna).

Le comento la situación actual:
Los operadores del IBEX deshaciendo posiciones desde el Viernes. Ya está bien de chupar puntos, que desde que les dije el camino que esto iba a seguir va un buen trecho. Esto no significa que vaya a caer, pueden mantener la tendencia hasta cerca de los 11.200, de los que habla ya todo el mundo. Pero para ese viaje no tenemos ticket. Ya sacaremos alguno cuando de nuevas señales de entrada con recorrido.


Mercado USA dentro pero listos para saltar del tren (aún queda alguna esperanza de los 1320...)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

Noto un vertigo inusitado a las alturas, tanto en gacelas como en leoncios con media melena 

Campo de cultivo ideal para que los leoncios fuertes dejen tirados a todos en el camino a los dicisietemiles :no:

Insisto chisto en mi analisis testicular de ayer, ni perdimos en ningun momento los 900 ni superamos los 11050 , asi que hoy sera otro dia de "incertidumbre".

Aqui todo se decide cuando hable Merkel, olvidense de ZP, ya que si habla el quiere decir que la Merkel lo ha mandado a la mierda ::.....aunque puede que Merkel coja la marioneta de ZParo y hable cuan experta ventrilocua por su boca mientras sujeta y aprieta con fuerza la zona testicular de ZParo.

En resumen, si Merkel le tira de las orejas y ZP, Candido y Toxo le comen el conejo por turnos, de recortes nada de nada, superacion de resistencias con fuerza.

corto de momento

Si por el contrario viene acompañada de nustro querido amigo el negrata y pone a esos tres payasos con el culo en pompa, sagan pitando.

No creo que hoy sea dia de AT , ni siquiera de niña de pollastre.....me temo que solo el TT puede hacer rico / arruinar a quien acierte.

de momento cerrados largos de ayer a pelo y abiertos cortos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

Ya cayo el 930...veamos si cae el 900 y nos vamos directos a los 824 de Fran 

Si lo hace del tiron ya preparo largos en 835 :no:

primera pipada en 905 veamos si entramos cortos again


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

Hasta ahora aporrean la puerta con intensidad media-baja, a ver si pegan un buen golpe para probar el 10900, de momento no veo compras.


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Hasta ahora aporrean la puerta con intensidad media-baja, a ver si pegan un buen golpe para probar el 10900,* de momento no veo compras.*





ni las vas a ver...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

Supongo que algo tendran que disimular, sobre todo para que pueda entrar yo corto otra vez por encima del 905

Si lo tiran directo me pierdo el tren :no:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

Parece que dan el 10900 por bueno, comprando desde las 9:45.


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2011)

Nada como tener un análisis de objetivos y zonas, otro de AT y otro de TT en el mismo día y previo a operar en el mercado.

Esto será como quitarle el dulce a un niño !! (si acierta con cuál se queda)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Parece que dan el 10900 por bueno, comprando desde las 9:45.



pues yo me vuelvo a poner corto en 935 con otros 30 pipos al coleto 

Yo veo mas bajadas hoyga, hay que tomar impulso para ir a los 11500 :no:

Dios quiera que hagamos suelo muy tempranito........... para pillar el reboton merkeliano


----------



## carvil (3 Feb 2011)

Buenos dias 


L 1/3 SAN @ 9 ~9.23



Salu2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Nada como tener un análisis de objetivos y zonas, otro de AT y otro de TT en el mismo día y previo a operar en el mercado.
> 
> Esto será como quitarle el dulce a un niño !! (si acierta con cuál se queda)



Intente quitarle un dulce a uno de mis hijos y vera que no es tan facil 

No obstante, el AT y el TT son bastante coincidentes....al menos en lo referente a suelos :no:


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> pues yo me vuelvo a poner corto en 935 con otros 30 pipos al coleto




Demasiado pronto gacela mia... :X


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Demasiado pronto gacela mia... :X



Relajese perdedor 

Mientras no rompamos con fuerza los oncemiles, concretamente los 11055 no hay nada que temer....ademas ya tengo cubierto ese evento con mis pipeos :no:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

Parece que ya no sube con alegría, le han dado con ganas y no ha sido para tanto la cosa.


----------



## Claca (3 Feb 2011)

Buenas,

Una del SAN, estrella de la jornada:








Por cierto, mínimo del IBEX, dentro de la zona de soporte propuesta jeje


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

Ahora mismo el precio baja pero no veo ventas, ¿podría haber saltada de stop del que entró a lo bestia a las 10:20?


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2011)

Así es amigo claca... el SAN llega al agua y sale disparado como un gato (lo decía días atrás). Esto me ha permitido comprar cerca del soporte ascendente y vender en torno a los 9,12-9,14 todos estos días (menos hoy que estuve un poco miserable para poner la orden de compra y se fue para arriba).

De todos modos, si nos confiamos en los 11500 zulisticos, en esta ocasión o la siguiente tiene que romper la resistencia.

Esperaba entrar hoy y quedarme a la espera pero me parece que fui demasiado "estricto" en el ingreso esperado. Ya veremos que nos depara el resto de la jornada.


----------



## Claca (3 Feb 2011)

Alguna vez la hemos comentado, EBRO:







La superación de los 16,02 con fuerza daría esperanzas al precio. De otro modo, habría que vigilar el soporte en 14,83, que tiene más chicha de la que parece. Si le da por caer, probablemente a medio plazo buscaría apoyarse en el área pintada de verde:


----------



## pollastre (3 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Dios quiera que hagamos suelo muy tempranito........... para pillar el reboton merkeliano



Por hoy ya ha visto Ud. todo el suelo que tenía que ver... proyección en 10889.3[c]

Por arriba, casi que también ( 11029.7[c] )

Así que ya sabe, a pipear el resto de la sesión...


----------



## Claca (3 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Por hoy ya ha visto Ud. todo el suelo que tenía que ver... proyección en 10889.3[c]
> 
> Por arriba, casi que también ( 11029.7[c] )
> 
> Así que ya sabe, a pipear el resto de la sesión...



El nivel de buenrollo en el hilo está alcanzando niveles preocupantes según la visión cascarrabista de Benditaliquiez; yo dejaría caer un insulto o dos para despejar un poco el ambiente rosa.


PD: Calopez, gay.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Por hoy ya ha visto Ud. todo el suelo que tenía que ver... proyección en 10889.3[c]
> 
> Por arriba, casi que también ( 11029.7[c] )
> 
> Así que ya sabe, a pipear el resto de la sesión...



¿Tienes niveles de confianza para esos suelos/techos?

Si tuviera que apostar, diría que es más fácil ver nuevo suelo que nuevo techo.

PD: malditos piperos, si gano las elecciones mi primera medida será mataros a todos y arrasar el Ibex hasta los cimientos...







[Cascarrabias mode:OFF]


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2011)

Claca dijo:


> PD: Calopez, gay.




éso no es un insulto... es una afirmación de lo obvio... 8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2011)

Buenos días... 

Claca, no es por nada, pero acabas de llamar insulto a ser homosexual... :ouch:

Saludos...

PD: Siguiendo con el offtopic, por ahora he visto las 3 primeras del Exorcista: La primera bastante buena, la segunda de las peores películas que he visto en mi vida, la tercera también me ha gustado bastante...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2011)

Por ahora nos está parando bastante bien el fibo50% de la sesión intradiaria, zona 10956...

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Por hoy ya ha visto Ud. todo el suelo que tenía que ver... proyección en 10889.3[c]
> 
> Por arriba, casi que también ( 11029.7[c] )
> 
> Así que ya sabe, a pipear el resto de la sesión...



Eso estoy haciendo maese pollastre 

Me va usted a disculpar la herejia, pero ¿ no cree que cuando haya rueda de prensa Merkel / ZParo puede que los niveles de su niña de hoy sirvan como papel higienico ? :no:

Hoygan, que yo ya habia insultado, le habia llamado perdedor a Tonuel, si hay algo peor que el mal rollo en un foro es el chupapollismo ::

EDITO: A ver si a la enesima vez rompemos ese puto 955, que ya van 3 veces que lo toca y rebota.


----------



## pollastre (3 Feb 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El nivel de buenrollo en el hilo está alcanzando niveles preocupantes según la visión cascarrabista de Benditaliquiez;* yo dejaría caer un insulto o dos* para despejar un poco el ambiente rosa.
> 
> 
> PD: Calopez, gay.




Le concedo este lance... suya es la razón.

Veamos, ¿le he dicho que me tocan los huevos los analistas técnicos como Ud.? ¿ No ? Pues verá, me cago en los muertos de los muertos, cuatro pelagatos que por no hacerse pajas trazan líneas en gráficas de mierda que únicamente representan el instante pasado del precio de cierre, por lo que no sirven de una puta mierda para proyectar el futuro inmediato. 

¿y se llaman Uds. analistas? Vivicuentistas les llamaba yo, qué cojones. Y no me diga que no tiene ni puta idea de matemáticas y por eso tira líneas de mierda con regla, *a ver *estudiao ******** y menos tocar los huevos en el foro.


Dígame... ¿merezco su aprobación? :XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por ahora nos está parando bastante bien el fibo50% de la sesión intradiaria, zona 10956...
> 
> Saludos...



Justo en 10956, el punto del trade de 2000 contratos del otro día.


----------



## Claca (3 Feb 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Claca, no es por nada, pero acabas de llamar insulto a ser homosexual... :ouch:
> 
> ...



Tonuel ya lo ha aclarado, de insulto nada.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

Pues parece que tampoco es fácil romper por abajo, le han soltado de lo lindo y nada.

350 contratazos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

Creo que era el stop del de las 10:20.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Feb 2011)

Representacion grafica ibex de 11:30 a 11:45 







sds

pd: alguien sabe a que hora habla la merkel y su becario zp?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Claca, no es por nada, pero acabas de llamar insulto a ser homosexual... :ouch:
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> Tonuel ya lo ha aclarado, de insulto nada.



Joder con lo politicamente correcto, dejaros de mariconadas 

De toda la puta vida se ha hablado asi en la calle :no:

que nadie piense en homofobias ni nada por el estilo, una cosa es que hay que respetar la libertad sexual de todo el mundo y otra que haya que hablar con el neolenguaje politicamente correcto impuesto con temas tabu intocables, joder que vamos a acabar cogiendonosla con papel de fumar.

EDITO: Cerrados cortos con +20 pipos que estoy hasta los huevos, y ahora me pondre largo con stop, orden de cierre por arriba y me largo.

ale, largo en 915 .

Espero poder volver antes de las 3:30 no sea el diablo que me pierda un fallo de la niña y pueda insultar a pollastre siguiendo la nueva politica del hilo


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Feb 2011)

voy a prepararme un poleo-menta

UGT paga cursos de vela deportiva en Valencia con el dinero de las subvenciones


----------



## carvil (3 Feb 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Claca, no es por nada, pero acabas de llamar insulto a ser homosexual... :ouch:
> 
> ...



La tercera no me parece una pelicula de terror, yo la encuadraría en el género suspense. Está mucho mejor el libro de Blatty Legión.

El final era pocho

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IvW9Sfx7ZUg?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Salu2


----------



## pollastre (3 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Tienes niveles de confianza para esos suelos/techos?




Le paso las estadísticas de acierto para las últimas 15 sesiones del churribex, al respecto de esos dos niveles concretos:


Al techo : 94.6%
Al suelo : 95.95%


En el caso concreto del churribex, cada 1% de error representa 10 pipolettos aproximadamente. La desviación media en los últimos días para los techos sería entonces de 5,4%, unos 54 puntos.

Para el suelo, unos 40 puntos.

estos datos no son demasiado buenos (usualmente tocan el 98%), pero los últimos días de "baile de deuda" han sido muy complicados para las proyecciones, y claramente han penalizado los porcentajes medios de las últimas dos semanas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Le paso las estadísticas de acierto para las últimas 15 sesiones del churribex, al respecto de esos dos niveles concretos:
> 
> 
> Al techo : 94.6%
> Al suelo : 95.95%



¿Te las actualizo?

Está ahí, ahí, debería rebotar justo en tu suelo, tengo el indicador de volumen en mínimos del día con mucho y sigue aguantando.

Acostumbrados a las últimas semanas parece difícil ver más volumen de venta, pero seguro que tienen papel para hundir en la miseria a quien haga falta.


----------



## pollastre (3 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Te las actualizo?
> 
> Está ahí, ahí, debería rebotar justo en tu suelo, tengo el indicador de volumen en mínimos del día con mucho y sigue aguantando.
> 
> Acostumbrados a las últimas semanas parece difícil ver más volumen de venta, pero seguro que tienen papel para hundir en la miseria a quien haga falta.




10873.1[c] es convergencia a 2, esto es, hay dos indicadores que están mostrando el mismo suelo con una diferencia de menos de un pip.

Junto con el tercer indicador, el del 10889[c], esto debería indicar que el suelo absoluto no debe andar demasiado lejos de "ahora mismo".

Vamos, que si yo fuera Zulow Jones, metía unos largos en este preciso instante, 10870[c].


----------



## Catacrack (3 Feb 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> pd: alguien sabe a que hora habla la merkel y su becario zp?



A las 15:30h me imagino que alli el mercado tiene que moverse. Si habla ZP visitamos el infierno.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

Han hecho bien su trabajo de traumatización, solo de pensar en abrir cortos ahora me dan sudores.

Acerco la mano al botón y mi mente es asaltada por velas verdes de 120 puntos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Tonuel ya lo ha aclarado, de insulto nada.




Pero no decías que teníamos que generar mal ambiente... ::

Carvil: Totalmente de acuerdo, la 3 es más suspense que terror...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> 10873.1[c] es convergencia a 2, esto es, hay dos indicadores que están mostrando el mismo suelo con una diferencia de menos de un pip.
> 
> Junto con el tercer indicador, el del 10889[c], esto debería indicar que el suelo absoluto no debe andar demasiado lejos de "ahora mismo".
> 
> Vamos, que si yo fuera Zulow Jones, metía unos largos en este preciso instante, 10870[c].



Le hago caso, pero un poquito mas abajo 

ay de usted y su niña como este sea uno de esos 5 % de media que se equivoca, he metido todo el cargador y me he quedado con 200 lereles en liquidez :no:

Para que luego diga que su profeta zuloman no tiene fe ciega en usted, me la juego a que me jodan vivo por 2 y encima quedarme sin defensas.

Y lo peor es que segun el TT vamos a tocar peligrosamente el 830 , esto si que es tener cojones y quitarle el titulo a Tonuel.


----------



## pollastre (3 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Le hago caso, pero un poquito mas abajo
> 
> ay de usted y su niña como este sea uno de esos 5 % de media que se equivoca, he metido todo el cargador y me he quedado con 200 lereles en liquidez :no:



No no, se lo explico de nuevo.

No es que ese nivel se equivoque un 5% de las veces

Sino que su error / desviación media (CEP) es de un 5%, a lo que a Ud. le interesa, unos 50 pipos.

Es decir, y en román paladino: lo que dice esto es que en las últimas 15 sesiones, el error medio que ha cometido ha sido de 50 pips.

Lo cual es bastante (incluso para algo tan chicharrero como el churribex) pero claro, como es una media, de poco sirve que tengas 10 días con un error de 8-12 pips, si luego pillas 5 días más de locura de deuda soberana y te invalidan las proyecciones por 100+ pips.

Cuando se hace la media... pues queda una media bastante mediocre, con esos 50 pips. Cuando lo normal son 10-15.

Entendi, melendi? 


pd: esa es la razón por la cual, en las sesiones fundamentales (guerras... deuda soberana... quiebras de países... revoluciones en países islámicos...) ejecuto la orden "human override" en el prompt de la AI... y tomo las riendas... lo cual me disgusta sobremanera, debo añadir... porque hace ya tiempo que me fastidia pasarme la mañana delante de una gráfica xD


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

No veo compras, igual me están engañando, es lo que veo.

En estos momentos sería útil la aparición estelar de Mulder hablando de paquetones y paquetines y tal...


----------



## Claca (3 Feb 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero no decías que teníamos que generar mal ambiente... ::
> 
> Carvil: Totalmente de acuerdo, la 3 es más suspense que terror...



Correcto, pero yo sólo instigo a ello. Luego usaré el botón de reporte y ya verás el mal rollo que habrá cuando empiecen los baneos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No no, se lo explico de nuevo.
> 
> No es que ese nivel se equivoque un 5% de las veces
> 
> ...



Joder peor me lo pone maese, ya tenia asumido tener mis atributos de corbata en 830 y ahora usted me habla de 50 pipos de desvio.......mas acojonado me "hayo hoye" si cabe 

Y no me tiente pollastre que "regalo" mi casa por un millon de lereles y le meto 1000 gordos a largo eh



Claca dijo:


> Correcto, pero yo sólo instigo a ello. Luego usaré el botón de reporte y ya verás el mal rollo que habrá cuando empiecen los baneos



Deberiamos pedir el baneo de Tonuel en masa y asi que el pobre Juanu recupere las gamba´s leg de Tonuel :XX::XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

El volumen está dibujando una especie de sopera, parece que compran muuuuy poco a poco en mínimos del día.

Pero cualquiera sabe, te pueden meter el castañazo en cualquier dirección.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2011)

Oyga señor pollastre, ya que le pillo por aquí, ayer estuve haciendo recuento de mis últimas 74 operaciones (me cansé ahí...)

21 mal con una media de -56pips por operación y 53 bien con una media de +51,5. Dado que soy totalmente amateur, podría valorarlos?. Me refiero a que visto lo visto, creo que pierdo demasiado en las perdedoras, pero si ajustara stops, posiblemente tendría menos posiciones ganadoras... ienso:

Sin hablarme de sus números (lo cual ya ha dicho en repetidas ocasiones que no quiere hablar), me daría algun consejo...?

Gracias y un saludo a usted y a su niña...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

Coño como le cuesta romper ese 70, como lo rompa con fuerza los cortos van a cagar sangre 

Y si rompe por abajo la cagare yo, eso si, mi sobrino el boxeador va a tener curro a destajo :no:


----------



## pollastre (3 Feb 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Oyga señor pollastre, ya que le pillo por aquí, ayer estuve haciendo recuento de mis últimas 74 operaciones (me cansé ahí...)
> 
> 21 mal con una media de -56pips por operación y 53 bien con una media de +51,5. Dado que soy totalmente amateur, podría valorarlos?. Me refiero a que visto lo visto, creo que pierdo demasiado en las perdedoras, pero si ajustara stops, posiblemente tendría menos posiciones ganadoras... ienso:
> 
> ...




Su triple R (risk-reward ratio) es ligeramente superior a 1 (1.09). Es decir, sus operaciones buenas le proporcionan casi tanto como le quitan las malas. Eso está bien, no es mala cosa.



En esta tesitura, la ortodoxia dice que un 70% de operaciones ganadoras, de forma consistente y recurrente, bastarían para vivir del trading. Ud raspa, pero cumple: 71% de operaciones ganadoras. Quitemos ese 1% por aquello de que antes le hemos regalado las últimas décimas en la triple R para llegar al 1.0, y ya lo tiene: un 70/30 de libro.

Obtener una triple R por debajo de 1 es asunto complicado; honestamente, no creo que pueda hacerse (con garantías) sin tirar de HFT o similares. 

En operativa tradicional, cuando bajamos nuestro SL, necesariamente aumentamos el número de operaciones fallidas (pues nuestro SL salta más a menudo). En general, yo aplico la regla del "si funciona, no la cagues". 

En general, y si me pregunta, le veo bien: Ud. ha encontrado un método o sistema que le da un 70% de operaciones ganadoras con un r:r=1.0 . Eso, señor mío, tiene un nombre: 

Sueldo mensual.

Enhorabuena.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2011)

Pues muchas gracias por el análisis señor Pollastre, pero esto es un hobby para mí y seguirá siéndolo... 

Dicho esto... 




Vendo sistema! vendo sistema! probado por pollastre's company, vendo sistema! baratito! efectivo!... :XX:

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

Leoncios fuera, movimiento fuerte en breve, san pollastre me asista.


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Leoncios fuera, movimiento fuerte en breve, san pollastre me asista.



Valeriano Gmez desprecia el 'consejo' clave de Merkel para crear empleo - Libertad Digital


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Valeriano Gmez desprecia el 'consejo' clave de Merkel para crear empleo - Libertad Digital



Espere, espere que aun estan reunidos, vera cuando la Sra Merkel le enseñe los 100.000 contratos gordos cortos que lleva en el maletin 

Este dimite y vuelve a las mariscadas volando :no:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

De Cárpatos:



> 14:07:22 h.
> ¿Qué pasa?	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> Rumores de todo tipo, en el mercado de futuros se comenta que Marketmaker podría haber estado haciendo TT sin autorización.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

Pollastre, los minimos dichos por el TT a primera hora de la mañana tocados, parece que el TT supera a la niña hoy.....y como perdamos ese nivel agarrese las kalandras :: :: ::


----------



## pollastre (3 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre, los minimos dichos por el TT a primera hora de la mañana tocados, parece que el TT supera a la niña hoy.....y como perdamos ese nivel agarrese las kalandras :: :: ::




halaaaaaa castaña de la buena

casi todos los índices han bajado, "algo" puede ser que haya ocurrido, algo más allá de un índice en particular.

A ver si nos enteramos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> halaaaaaa castaña de la buena
> 
> casi todos los índices han bajado, "algo" puede ser que haya ocurrido, algo más allá de un índice en particular.
> 
> A ver si nos enteramos.



De momento no veo nada que no pensara que pasaria....y espero no verlo :cook:

yo creo que lo que ha pasado es que a la merkel le toco los cojones el sindicalista y le esta haciendo entrar en razon


----------



## aksarben (3 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> pd: esa es la razón por la cual, en las sesiones fundamentales (guerras... deuda soberana... quiebras de países... revoluciones en países islámicos...) ejecuto la orden "human override" en el prompt de la AI... y tomo las riendas...



Grande, muy grande :Aplauso:


----------



## Catacrack (3 Feb 2011)

Y esperaros a que abra la boca ZParo hoy va a ser la madre de todas las ostias vamos a bajar en una tarde todo lo subido en Enero. SELL!!!


----------



## pollastre (3 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> De momento no veo nada que no pensara que pasaria....y espero no verlo :cook:
> 
> yo creo que lo que ha pasado es que a la merkel le toco los cojones el sindicalista y lo esta haciendo entrar en razon




Cómo odio las sesiones fundamentales.

Activando modo "Human override".

Sus muertos, ya no puedo ir a pasear al perro.

Oz odio, chicoz. (Cartman dixit)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Cómo odio las sesiones fundamentales.
> Activando modo "Human override".
> 
> Sus muertos, ya no puedo ir a pasear al perro.
> ...



Ya le dije que hoy no era sesion ni de AT ni de niñas 

Estaba diafano que seria un dia de TT :no:

...y conserve la calma que aun no hemos roto nada.


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy los leoncios están vendedores natos, yo no me pondría largo a no ser que hagan alguna de sus pifias mediante órdenes pequeñas, pero con la cantidad de ventas que veo hoy lo doy por dudoso.

Me parece que nuestro destino para hoy es el guano y que el TT del capitán se va hundir si no apuesta por cortos 

Por cierto, dejen de crear 'mal ambiente' que mis carcajadas ya empiezan a molestar al vecindario ::


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> yo creo que lo que ha pasado es que a la merkel le toco los cojones el sindicalista y le esta haciendo entrar en razon



¿tocarselos? seguro que los cogió con toda la amplitud de su mano y les dió un buen apretón


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hoy los leoncios están vendedores natos, yo no me pondría largo a no ser que hagan alguna de sus pifias mediante órdenes pequeñas, pero con la cantidad de ventas que veo hoy lo doy por dudoso.
> 
> ...



No se preocupe por el capitan zuloman que tiene muy claro cuando hay que abandonar el barco 

Hace tiempo que mi "fe ciega" va cubierta por un stop :no:


ojooooooooooooooooooooooo viene otro movimiento brusco, o ma saltan el stop o vamos parriba


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿tocarselos? seguro que los cogió con toda la amplitud de su mano y les dió un buen apretón




pues se ve que nos ponemos chulitos... manda huevos... la casta que nos dirige no tiene bastante con habernos arruinado...uch:


es que ni dibujándoles las medidas en un mapa de sábana... :abajo:


Saludos :abajo:


----------



## pollastre (3 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ...y conserve la calma que aun no hemos roto nada.



No, si entiendame... a mí el Ibex.. el churribex en concreto... como que no podría importarme menos si rompe, arregla, o pega con SuperGlu(tm).

El "inconveniente" son las 13 operaciones en diversos índices y stocks que estaban abiertas en este momento y controladas por la AI. Al hacer override, paso a controlarlas yo... a todas.

¿Conoce la viñeta donde aparece Filemón Pi con un gorro de papel a lo Napoleón Bonaparte, y soplando por un embudo a modo de trompeta?

Pues eso, más o menos.


----------



## pollastre (3 Feb 2011)

raaarrggghhh !!! cerradas 3 en beneficios ! Vamossss que sólo me quedan 10 abiertas !

Dios mío, estoy operando a mano... de nuevo... siento cómo me invade un spike de zuleuforia.... subidooooonnnnn !!!! :XX:


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Feb 2011)

Spoiler



Largo Ibex 10805





Saludos 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Feb 2011)

SP y a correr... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2011)

Para el que opere con AT en Ibex, nos acabamos de estrellar con la intradiaria bajista...

Saludos...

PD: Zuloman, aguantó el stop? :

Edito: Superada la bajista con bastante decisión, a ver que hace ahora... podrían ser largos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

Parece que se acercan las 3:30 y entra pasta fresca 

Si les digo a cuantos pipos han estado de saltarme los stops no me creerian :no:

lasc, si aguanto, si, aun ni me atrevo a deciros a cuanto han estado de saltarmelos por si les da por volver a asustar....prometo decirlo en su momento.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

15:30 , en breve sabremos si tengo vergonzantes perdidas o jugosas plusvas 

Despues de lo mal que lo he pasado merezco cienes y cienes de pipos :no:

ya estoy en verde con la segunda andanada...........nos vemos en los dicecisietemiles si rompemos el 11055


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2011)

Pero si esto era quitarle la golosina a un niño !! 

Gracias a los pisos dados al inicio de la jornada y la santa paciencia que representa haber dejado la orden a SAN e irme a dormir, es cosa de levantarme (recuerden diferencia horaria) y haber comprado al miserable "precio mayorista" que fijé y pensé perdido según había evolucionado la cosa al principio.

Claro que si hubo algún cambio de fundamentales y esto se va a las cloacas (no dije claca ) quedo pegado y todo pero, de lo contrario, es otra entrada ajustadísima y que, en mi "gacelez" jamás hubiera imaginado.

Ahora, a por los 11700 zulomásticos y completo unas jornadas de exactitud TT que ni les cuento.

Ah!... que había que insultar al entrar al hilo ?... ok, no os enfadeis.

Que os podeis ir todos a la mierda (no dije claca)


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2011)

_Jo Jo Jo !!

Navidad !, Navidad !!, llega Navidad !!

La alegría en este día hay que recordar !!

Jo Jo Jo !!
_
(veo a Botín entrar vestido de Papá Noel por mis gráficos !!)


----------



## Claca (3 Feb 2011)

Hoy he hecho una ampliación de capital de _thanks_, creo que por esta sesión es suficiente, que luego pasarán a valer lo mismo que un papelito del santander...

Menudo meneo le están metiendo al Euro...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Pero si esto era quitarle la golosina a un niño !!
> 
> Gracias a los pisos dados al inicio de la jornada y la santa paciencia que representa haber dejado la orden a SAN e irme a dormir, es cosa de levantarme (recuerden diferencia horaria) y haber comprado al miserable "precio mayorista" que fijé y pensé perdido según había evolucionado la cosa al principio.
> 
> ...



No cante victoria aun desgraciado, que hasta que superemos los 900 no hay nada claro

¿por que se cree que el capitan Zuloman cerro su segunda hondanada de largos ?

¿ comooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ? que los leoncios intentan asustar al capitan Zuloman ???

!!TOma mas largos !!!! abajo en el 30 .......esta vez ajusto el stop .....no sea el diablo.

Bueno señores, me voy...........ya vere al final si me han saltado el stop o la orden de cierre.


----------



## Catacrack (3 Feb 2011)

Nos vamos a la mierda!!!! Viva Zp!!!

EDITO; Video mitico del hilo.

[YOUTUBE]a91pJDut50E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Feb 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> Nos vamos a la mierda!!!! Viva Zp!!!



menos mal que puse SP... :ouch:


----------



## mc_toni (3 Feb 2011)

La que esta liando ZP y Merkel...  menudo bajon que esta pegando el chulibex


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Feb 2011)

Spoiler



Largo 10760...





Saludos 8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

Sin comentarios, de apuntarse a todas las carreras alcistas, el personal a pasado en dos días a no querer saber nada del Ibex.

No entra nadie a buscar spikes alcistas ni después de las descargas, creo que le han prohibido jugar a Marketmaker y sus amigos:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2011)

Que soltada

virgen santa


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Feb 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que soltada
> 
> virgen santa



y yo que pensaba que lo habia pillado abajo en los 10805.... :XX:



por cierto... ya me han tocado el SP... otra vez... :ouch:


los he cazado abajo 2 veces... pero hoy no habrá tercera... :no::no:


Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

Compras timidísimas en el Ibex, parece que no quieren que caiga a plomo pero tampoco pillarse los dedos.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Feb 2011)

Acompañemos la subida... :S




Spoiler



Largo 10800




Saludos :S


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Feb 2011)

Vamossssssssss... quiero mis jugosas plusvas cabronessssssssss................ ) ) ) )


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Feb 2011)

Buenas tardesss...que jornada más bonita.

Espero que ninguno haya salido trasquilado después de lo que dije ayer y lo que Fran ha puesto (Que por cierto, , como se cumpla la pauta nos manda bien abajo).
Veamos la evolución hasta el cierre.


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2011)

Caramba, veo que si nos hemos ido a las "clacas" !

Afortunadamente mi orden en SAN era tan, pero tan, pero tan miserable que he comprado casi en el piso de la cotización.

Con palomitas y a esperar que se resuelvan los acontecimientos.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Veamos la evolución hasta el cierre.




Hoy estamos celebrando las medidas zetaperianas... ::


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Feb 2011)

Las IF de acciones aún no me dan entrada en los blue...cuidado y con SL


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Vamossssssssss... quiero mis jugosas plusvas cabronessssssssss................ ) ) ) )










Tranquilooo, el mercado es como una mujer, hay que tratarlo con delicadeza.


----------



## pepito_en_potencia (3 Feb 2011)

Hola,

Una preguntilla que no se mucho de esto.

Si una empresa anuncia dividendos a cuenta para pasado mañana y yo compro acciones mañana.... pillo cacho o corresponde a los que tengan acciones durante el x tiempo anterior?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

Mi inglés no es muy bueno, no me queda claro si "traderman" tiene que ver con stocks o es más relacionado con comercio en general.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

De momento lo han aguantado, supongo que será con la intención de cerrar un poco más arriba.


----------



## rafaxl (3 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> De momento lo han aguantado, supongo que será con la intención de cerrar un poco más arriba.



Pues al ritmo que van lo dejan en 50 :XX::XX::XX:::


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Feb 2011)

SP y a correr... :cook:



edito:


otra vez fuera... ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

pepito_en_potencia dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Una preguntilla que no se mucho de esto.
> 
> Si una empresa anuncia dividendos a cuenta para pasado mañana y yo compro acciones mañana.... pillo cacho o corresponde a los que tengan acciones durante el x tiempo anterior?



El dividendo se lo queda el que tenga las acciones a cierre del día anterior, según tengo entendido.

También te diré que el día que te lo pagan lo descuentan del precio de cotización.

Compras mañana y las mantienes al cierre.

Si el dividendo es de un euro por acción, pasado mañana las acciones arrancan a cotizar un euro por debajo y a ti te ingresan en la cuenta un euro-retención hacienda por cada acción.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Feb 2011)

A ver quien tiene huevos de quedarse abierto para mañana...


----------



## pepito_en_potencia (3 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El dividendo se lo queda el que tenga las acciones a cierre del día anterior, según tengo entendido.
> 
> También te diré que el día que te lo pagan lo descuentan del precio de cotización.
> 
> ...



Pues vaya mierda, no?. Entonces que gana el accionista si lo que me dan me lo restan del valor de la acción?.


----------



## rafaxl (3 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Pues al ritmo que van lo dejan en 50 :XX::XX::XX:::



Vulgar y ruin es el ibex, me asombro de mi mismo de lo cerca que anda.:::::


----------



## rafaxl (3 Feb 2011)

Y ahora lo siguiente, los yankis parriba. Ya estan en ello.


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2011)

Dios !, no había visto los tags de este tema y están BUENISIMOS !!


----------



## debianita (3 Feb 2011)

no he podido operar hoy.

Por fín sé el sexo de mi vástago, UN cortísta :XX:, que féliz soy . Encima mis puts ITM :XX: creo que dejaré la mayoria para el vencimiento, sacaré para unos cuantos pañales 8:

PD: No sé si aun se puede insultar en el hilo, pero por si las moscas: Bernanke HDP o


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> no he podido operar hoy.
> 
> Por fín sé el sexo de mi vástago, UN cortísta :XX:, que féliz soy . Encima mis puts ITM :XX: creo que dejaré la mayoria para el vencimiento, sacaré para unos cuantos pañales 8:
> 
> PD: No sé si aun se puede insultar en el hilo, pero por si las moscas: Bernanke HDP o



Debianita, ¿te has fijado que con un solo mensaje más pasarías a ser "burbujista obsesivo"?

Deberías postear cualquier chorrada, es como para pensárselo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

Nada, que no contesta Debianita, se lo ha debido tomar a mal.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

En fin, desisto, y pensar que podría haber posteado su mensaje 2000 en este hilo, él se lo pierde.


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2011)

De vuelta ya al redil, vamos al lío:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día completamente vendedor, aunque han hecho algunas compras aisladas durante la sesión, algunas de ellas con volumen destacable, pero las ventas han tenido todavía más volumen. Básicamente han comprado hacia las 10, 15 y al final de la sesión, el resto han sido ventas aunque no han operado entre las 13 y las 14 con grandes paquetes, un par de pequeños a las 14 nada más.

En subasta han vendido.

En resumen, día de ventas con volumen alto en las órdenes pero distribuidas a lo largo de todo el día para dejar el saldo no demasiado alto. Las compras parecen más bien cierres de cortos en objetivos. No hay ninguna señal de que vayan a cambiar de sentido, al menos para la apertura de mañana, parece que ya les pesan estos niveles.


----------



## debianita (3 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> En fin, desisto, y pensar que podría haber posteado su mensaje 2000 en este hilo, él se lo pierde.



BenditaLiquidez los bajistas que van a morir le saludan


No se quejará usted, mi primer mensaje como burbu obsesivo dedicado 

PD: Estaba en el hilo de ir- y el del horo :XX:, pero mi mensaje 2000 tenia que ser para el hilo de mi corazón, el del Ibex :rolleye:

EDIT: El Diez Minutos bolsero, Chelsea Clinton se casa con judio de Goldman Sachs

http://jta.org/news/article/2009/11/30/1009446/chelsea-clinton-to-marry-jewish-boyfriend


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> BenditaLiquidez los bajistas que van a morir le saludan
> 
> 
> No se quejará usted, mi primer mensaje como burbu obsesivo dedicado
> ...



Felicidades por el cortista que viene en camino, una cosa está clara, Bernanke podrá acabar con todos nosotros, pero tu hijo nos sobrevivirá a todos, que se joda la FED.

Mira por dónde, ahora yo soy "Grandísimo miembro...", qué apropiado.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2011)

Dale Pepon dale


----------



## rafaxl (3 Feb 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Dale Pepon dale



No le animes mas que por si solo ya puede .

El DAX peponiza ya arrgo.


----------



## debianita (3 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Felicidades por el cortista que viene en camino, una cosa está clara, Bernanke podrá acabar con todos nosotros, pero tu hijo nos sobrevivirá a todos, que se joda la FED.
> 
> Mira por dónde, ahora yo soy "Grandísimo miembro...", qué apropiado.



Es usted un jachondo ::


----------



## Catacrack (3 Feb 2011)

El futuro del Stoxx ha cerrado en el maximo diario y en verde. Mañana a los 11k y me quedo sin plusvis.


----------



## Claca (4 Feb 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> El futuro del Stoxx ha cerrado en el maximo diario y en verde. Mañana a los 11k y me quedo sin plusvis.



Pepones, pero en resistencia:













Como llevo insistiendo, creo que es momento de ver las cosas en perspectiva. Eso, por supuesto, no quiere decir cortos a la de ya, ni mucho menos, justo ahora aparecen las noticias buenas, además el tema de Egipto no está ayudando demasiado a convencer a la gente. Hay volatilidad, estancamiento y cada vez mayor optimismo, tenemos todos los ingredientes, pero falta lo más importante: la cocción. Un pastel no es pastel hasta que sale del horno; mientras sólo tenemos una masa de azucar, levadura, aceite, huevos y harina metidos dentro de un recipiente...

Voy a comer algo.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2011)

Buenas! 

Pasaba por aquí a saludar, pero igual preferís que os insulte siguiendo la nueva moda... 
Veo que las cosas siguen igual, me alegro.

debianita enhorabuena por ese niño.


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Feb 2011)

como veis el cambio euro/$ de aqui a 3 meses. lo digo porque tengo un viaje en 3 meses a un pais que usa una moneda en paridad al dolar (mas o menos) y la verdad ahora creo que esta baratito.... o pensais que podría seguir bajando?????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Feb 2011)

Debianita ¿ asi que "eso" que se veia en la primera ecografia no era el cordon umbilical eh ? 

Supongo que hoy ya volvemos al buenrollismo en el hilo ¿no? :rolleye:

Ayer al final me saltaron el stop de la primera posi y con la segunda me quede abierto y palmando 10 pipoletos :: :: ::

Todas las plusvas de los pipeos a la mierda 

Y para hoy ¿que ? el cierre de sesion invita a pensar en largos, la bajada del resto del dia perdiendo niveles invita a pensar en cortos .......

.......pollastre, no he leido ningun comentario sobre mi consejo de utilizar como papel higienico las proyecciones de su niña ayer.........pero hoy si que serian muy utiles por que ya no tenemos "zapateradas" en el horizonte ¿ o si ?

Opiniones, graficos, niñas, comentarios leoncios lo antes posible please


----------



## carvil (4 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como veis el cambio euro/$ de aqui a 3 meses. lo digo porque tengo un viaje en 3 meses a un pais que usa una moneda en paridad al dolar (mas o menos) y la verdad ahora creo que esta baratito.... o pensais que podría seguir bajando?????



En Abril bajando en mi opinión

A qué país viajas?


Salu2


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Feb 2011)

Korea del sur


----------



## carvil (4 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Korea del sur




Buen viaje 

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/SFOzGTfdWqE?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Necesito vacaciones 


Salu2


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Todas las plusvas de los pipeos a la mierda



El pipeo es un deporte de riesgo, ya lo sabe Ud....




zuloman dijo:


> .......pollastre, no he leido ningun comentario sobre mi consejo de utilizar como papel higienico las proyecciones de su niña ayer.........pero hoy si que serian muy utiles por que ya no tenemos "zapateradas" en el horizonte ¿ o si ?



Oh, ¿aconsejó eso Ud. ayer? No lo ví, la verdad... debió pasarme inadvertido ese mensaje, y ya es raro, porque leo siempre con fruición todos sus ladridos y patochadas varias ::

Encuentro simpático que Ud. gane dinero con un módulo que hace ya meses que no uso y tal (de hecho, estoy a punto de desactivarlo por completo en la AI), pero ya sabe que yo no soy el Corte Inglés: las proyecciones vienen sin garantía, y si no le gustan no le devuelvo el dinero 




zuloman dijo:


> *Opiniones, graficos, niñas, comentarios leoncios *lo antes posible please



¿A qué tanta prisa solicitando cosas a los foreros? A fin de cuentas, si tanta urgencia tiene, puede acercarse Ud. a algún supermercado DIA a comprar un paquete de rollos de papel higiénico, ¿no? ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> El pipeo es un deporte de riesgo, ya lo sabe Ud....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoyga pollastre no sea tan sensible eh, recuerde que ayer era dia para insultar, hoy sere manso como un corderito 

Venga no sea tan duro con su capitan Zuloman, reconozca que se rie con mis bravuconadas, que por cierto son pura y dura "realidad virtual" nada que ver con la "realidad fisica"......ademas en parte lo hago para que recuerde usted a su amigo de la universidad que le ha dado vida a su nick :no:

¿ y bien ?¿ que dice la niña ?


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoyga pollastre no sea tan sensible eh, recuerde que ayer era dia para insultar, hoy sere manso como un corderito
> 
> Venga no sea tan duro con su capitan Zuloman, reconozca que se rie con mis bravuconadas, que por cierto son pura y dura "realidad virtual" nada que ver con la "realidad fisica"......ademas en parte lo hago para que recuerde usted a su amigo de la universidad que le ha dado vida a su nick :no:
> 
> ¿ y bien ?¿ que dice la niña ?




Tome, tome su ración de papel culero ::



Spoiler



Por arriba: relevante en 10930, posible techo absoluto en 11010

y por abajo, relevante en 10769, posible suelo en 10644

Se están generando más niveles, pero todavía faltan algunos minutos más para que estén "cocinados".



Francamente, son números bastante "feos". No veo convergencias claras de momento.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Feb 2011)

Sube a regañadientes cuando compran y baja con alegría cuando venden.

Cuidadín que no estamos ni en negativo en volumen y ya estamos por debajo del cierre de ayer.

Si le meten ahora las ventas que le metieron el lunes o el martes lo tiran 200 puntos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Feb 2011)

Buenos días... 

Hoy tengo todo el día "solo" para tradear (me duele la garganta... :ouch a ver si puedo colgar algún gráfico. Recordad que a las 14:30h moverán y mucho el árbol, hay datos definitivos de empleo USA...

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Tome, tome su ración de papel culero ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si en el fondo es usted un santo 

Pues antes de que usted me diera niveles cerre mis largos de ayer en 890 y le meti cortos con todo lo gordo ......hoy confio plenamente en usted y ni siquiera voy a pipear hasta su primer suelo.......saqlvo que esos niveles que se estan "cocinando " sean muy claros para pipeos a media carga :no:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Feb 2011)

150 contratos comprados a lo bestia y el Ibex no responde demasiado.

Como le metan las descargas de primera hora de otros días, lo tiran.


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Hoy tengo todo el día "solo" para tradear (me duele la garganta... :ouch a ver si puedo colgar algún gráfico. Recordad que a las 14:30h moverán y mucho el árbol, hay datos definitivos de empleo USA...
> 
> Saludos...




Venga ese 70:30... :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Si en el fondo es usted un santo
> 
> Pues antes de que usted me diera niveles cerre mis largos de ayer en 890 y le meti cortos con todo lo gordo ......hoy confio plenamente en usted y ni siquiera voy a pipear hasta su primer suelo.......saqlvo que esos niveles que se estan "cocinando " sean muy claros para pipeos a media carga :no:



Tenga cuidado, Zulow Jones... haga el favor.

Como le digo ese módulo está ya casi fuera de uso, y una de las consecuencias es que las redes neurales que lo soportan no se reentrenan desde hace un mínimo de dos meses (cuando estaba en activo, lo normal era un entrenamiento cada fin de semana).

Vamos, que si en estos dos últimos meses ha habido un cambio significativo en las estrategias y algoritmos leoncios, está Ud. más vendido con esas proyecciones que Marco en el día del padre.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Venga ese 70:30... :Baile:



Pues mal vamos porque he entrado largo en 10820f... me da que esta es de las del 30% :ouch:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Tenga cuidado, Zulow Jones... haga el favor.
> 
> Como le digo ese módulo está ya casi fuera de uso, y una de las consecuencias es que las redes neurales que lo soportan no se reentrenan desde hace un mínimo de dos meses (cuando estaba en activo, lo normal era un entrenamiento cada fin de semana).
> 
> Vamos, que si en estos dos últimos meses ha habido un cambio significativo en las estrategias y algoritmos leoncios, está Ud. más vendido con esas proyecciones que Marco en el día del padre.



Por el amor de Dios amigo, hagale un entrenamiento cada mes por lo menos hombre, piense en mi ojete y mi fe en usted 

De todas formas segun mi TT deberiamos tocar el 700 o como minimo el 750 .....sere prudente y renunciare al ultimo tramo por si acaso.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Feb 2011)

Niveles relevantes marcados por los fibos de la sesión de ayer:

*-Fibo76,4% 10818 (por ahora mínimo de hoy)
*-Fibo61,8% 10856 (spike de hace unos minutos)
-Fibo50% 10887
-Fibo38,2% 10918
-Fibo23,6% 10957

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2011)

Me huelo que el euro se va a ir a las nubes


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2011)

Después del flash crash, puede llegar el splash crash - 2798470 - elEconomista.es

Caídas del 8%. No esta mal


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Feb 2011)

No se mueven mucho, si tuviera que apostar diría que compran muy ligeramente, en cuanto el SP baja medio punto lo sueltan y vuelta a empezar.

No han metido ningún paquete gordo de venta, cosa que sí habían hecho durante toda la semana a primera hora.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Feb 2011)

Spoiler



Antes no me he acordado del Spoiler. Comprado 10820f vendido 10865f

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Feb 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Feb 2011)

Spoiler



Ya hemos hecho dos apoyos en 10856c, si los aguanta nos vamos al siguiente fibo 10887c, pero se encontrará la bajista de máximos de ayer a máximos de hoy, a ver que hace cuando se la encuentre...

Edito: De momento, cabezazo contra la bajista...
Edito2: Momento bolso, que diría lo pôllastre...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Feb 2011)

Pues estaban comprando a la chita callando. El volumen de compras en máximos del día.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Feb 2011)

¿¿que coño hace pepon hoy por aqui ??

Vamos al redil, que hoy toca bajar


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Feb 2011)

Lo están haciendo todo con un cuidado tremendo, tanto las compras como las ventas, las ocultan al máximo.

No han soltado nada a primera hora, yo creo que están acumulan intentando que no se note pero me tienen despistadísimo.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2011)

La sesión de hoy es para mayores, bingueros supremos y gente con maquinitas

Están guardando las cartas en la manga


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Feb 2011)

Es que están utilizando órdenes minúsculas. En cuanto venden se desploma, en 10865 entraron antes, a ver si todavía están dentro y se tienen que salir.


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2011)

A los buenos días!

Veo que han empezado el día comprando fuerte, con algunas ventas aisladas, no parece que quieran vender de momento porque durante la mayor parte del día todo son compras de momento.

En las órdenes pequeñas veo menos saldo que en las grandes, así que cuidado, esto quiere decir que están comprando pero por lo bajini no compran tanto, parece como si estuvieran esperando a algo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Veo que han empezado el día comprando fuerte, con algunas ventas aisladas, no parece que quieran vender de momento porque durante la mayor parte del día todo son compras de momento.
> 
> En las órdenes pequeñas veo menos saldo que en las grandes, así que cuidado, esto quiere decir que están comprando pero por lo bajini no compran tanto, parece como si estuvieran esperando a algo.



Estaba liado y con tu comentario me has dejado peor, macho, hoy no me aclaro. ::


----------



## pepito_en_potencia (4 Feb 2011)

me habeis acojonao. he vendido con beneficio las 4 perrilas que metí, jeje.
Oye como mirais si la gente compra a saco o están mareando la perdiz como decis?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Feb 2011)

Las órdenes más gordas del día.

Saldo en negativo por segunda vez en el día, al mismo nivel que a las 9:30, cuando no quisieron atizarle al soporte.


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Las órdenes más gordas del día.
> 
> Saldo en negativo por segunda vez en el día, al mismo nivel que a las 9:30, cuando no quisieron atizarle al soporte.



En el DAX, en apenas 3 minutos, se han cambiado de manos casi 15.000 contratos, y el precio apenas si ha impactado. Claramente había contrapartida a la orden. 

No recuerdo otra como ésta en los últimos meses, ha sido brutal.

Tal ha sido la velocidad del intercambio, que la AI casi, casi solapa los threads de análisis unos con otros (y eso que están bien por debajo de los 10ms de tiempo de ejecución, con eso lo digo todo)


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2011)

Hoy puede ser de esos días en los que el sp se puede marcar 10 puntos o más arriba y abajo sin despeinarse


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Feb 2011)

¿Cuánta pasta son eso 15000 contratos?

Es que me he puesto a calcular y me sale una burrada.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> En el DAX, en apenas 3 minutos, *se han cambiado de manos casi 15.000 contratos*, y el precio apenas si ha impactado. Claramente había contrapartida a la orden.
> 
> No recuerdo otra como ésta en los últimos meses, ha sido brutal.
> 
> Tal ha sido la velocidad del intercambio, que la AI casi, casi solapa los threads de análisis unos con otros (y eso que están bien por debajo de los 10ms de tiempo de ejecución, con eso lo digo todo)



:8: :8: :8: ¿ eran de venta ? 

Sigue apostando por bajadas


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Feb 2011)

Son 200M€ lo del DAX, más gordo es lo del Ibex del otro día que fueron 20M€ en 10 segundos y el precio ni se movió.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2011)

Quabit se dispara un 55% en la semana - 2799191 - elEconomista.es

Quabit ha subido un 55% semanal


----------



## Claca (4 Feb 2011)

Buenas,

Hoy repasito al oro, que estos días podría parecer que se ha dado la vuelta después de realizar una figura clarísima de techo:













El movimiento bajista sigue plenamente vigente. Ahora mismo hay que controlar la zona triangular pintada en rojo, ese es un stop válido para cortos. Mientras no la supere, lo más probable es que el precio se dirija en primer lugar a la línea discontinua negra que coincide además con la MM200. De perderse ese nivel, entonces el siguiente objetivo quedaría entre los dos trazos verdes, tal y como planteaba en anteriores mensajes.

Perdonad el exceso de líneas en el gráfico, no he querido limpiarlo para darle un toque "de dónde venimos y hacia dónde vamos".


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Feb 2011)

Suerte que me he imaginado que no harían muchos movimientos hasta las 14:30h y no he estado delante de la pantalla para ver como se movían 90 míseros puntos entre máximos y mínimos...

Nos están poniendo una gráfica y un sentimiento "tan" bajista, con todos los índices contra resistencias, estocásticos saliendo de sobrecompra, doble techo hoy en 10905 en Ibex, que creo que a las 14:30h si tuviera que apostar por algo (y digo apostar, porque a esa hora será exactamente eso) diría que lo tirarán (para saltar stops de largos) para luego subir (y romper los de los cortos)...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Feb 2011)

Spoiler



Os pongo la gráfica de los últimos días con las líneas de tendencia. Los retrocesos son entre mínimos del día 27 (10581) y máximos del día 2 (11043). Mención importante al 1081x y al 1075x...







Edito: Una táctica interesante sería esperar a ver hasta donde lo bajan (o lo suben) y entrar en dirección contraria a mercado...
Edito2: Estamos pegados a la bajista de la gráfica. Quedan 6 minutos...


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Cuánta pasta son eso 15000 contratos?
> 
> Es que me he puesto a calcular y me sale una burrada.




Una barbaridad. Considerando que el nominal del DAX es de 25 * 7200 = 180.000€ por contrato.... incluso usando apalancamiento... estamos hablando de un gordo-gordo.



zuloman dijo:


> :8: :8: :8: ¿ eran de venta ?



Lea Ud. atentamente... "contratos que han cambiado de manos", "contrapartida a la operación", etc...

Es decir, el que ha colocado esos miles de contratos, sabía que tenía otros tantos miles de sentido contrario esperando en ese nivel de precio. De ahí que el precio apenas haya impactado.

Como la operación es demasiado grande como para pensar en que realmente han sido dos gordos-gordos colisionando, más bien lo que parece es que alguien ha hecho un rollover "fuera de plazo".


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2011)




----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2011)

Jojojo para, para... pero qué cositas mas raritttas se están viendo hoy aquí... otros 5800 contratos en un intervalo de 60 segundos, con un impacto mínimo (para el volumen, esto es) de -20 pips en el DAX.

Vamos, es que han saltado los 14 millones de alarmas de la AI.... menuda operacion leoncia, si querían ser discretos, han dado un cante brutal.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Feb 2011)

Gap 10849 - 10859 en Ibex...

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2011)

Al final se han quedado pillados tanto arriba como abajo

Jo jo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Feb 2011)

Spoiler



Largo miniIbex 10820f again, stop 10795f. A ver si cerramos ese gap...


----------



## pepito_en_potencia (4 Feb 2011)

donde veis la cantidad de compra-venta de cada ooperación o como saber si es mucho o poco?. Hay alguna pagina para compararlo=?
Yo solo sigo las graficas y ahí solo refleja la cantidad de venta y gráficas.

gracias por tu vuestra paciencia ;-)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Jojojo para, para... pero qué cositas mas raritttas se están viendo hoy aquí... otros 5800 contratos en un intervalo de 60 segundos, con un impacto mínimo (para el volumen, esto es) de -20 pips en el DAX.
> 
> Vamos, es que han saltado los 14 millones de alarmas de la AI.... menuda operacion leoncia, si querían ser discretos, han dado un cante brutal.



Y la conclusion a sacar de estos movimientos ¿ sera que lo quieren tirar o que lo quieren subir o todo lo contrario ?


----------



## Nico (4 Feb 2011)

Hola !, además de felicitar a *Debianita* porque acaba de generar *derecho a cuota alimentaria* a favor de su esposa con privilegios para el *usufructo del hogar conyugal* por no menos de *21 años a partir de ahora* y en caso de divorcio ( ) quería preguntar más o menos lo mismo que Zuloman.

Cuando se observan estos "paquetazos" los mismos son para "despistar" ?, indican subas ?, bajas ?, no se sabe ?

Es frecuente que ocurran ?, con qué frecuencia ?

Ustedes que tienen más años y experiencia en el mercado, puede que tengan respuesta para alguna de esas cosas.

No tengo duda que, a veces, estos paquetes se usan para alterar a los sistemas de AI (demostración con el de Pollastre) porque ha de cambiar variables y quizás los atonta durante un rato. En otras ocasiones ha de ser un modo de "mostrar quién la tiene más larga" a efectos de cortar posibles tendencias -o generarlas-.

Pero, mi pregunta va más bien en el sentido de saber si Ustedes -los que más han trabajado en esto- tienen "pistas" a partir de esas operaciones o los dejan simplemente atónitos y sin saber qué carajo pasa ?


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2011)

Guano incoming...3...2...1


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Feb 2011)

Bueno, cerrados cortos con todo el cargador con 60 pipazos que me quiero echar la siesta 

En liquidez a dormir placidamente, dejo orden de cortos en el techo y orden de largos en el suelo por si me quieren regalar unos pipos mientras duermo :no:


----------



## debianita (4 Feb 2011)

Gracias Nico 

Zuloman deberia cambiarse el nick a Pipoman  que risas. Ando atareado lejos de poder pipear en el intradia


----------



## MarketMaker (4 Feb 2011)

Buenas tardes...

Les veo acongojados ¿Esperando un zamarreón bueno?


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2011)

De locos está esto hoy


----------



## MarketMaker (4 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Hola !, además de felicitar a *Debianita* porque acaba de generar *derecho a cuota alimentaria* a favor de su esposa con privilegios para el *usufructo del hogar conyugal* por no menos de *21 años a partir de ahora* y en caso de divorcio ( ) quería preguntar más o menos lo mismo que Zuloman.
> 
> Cuando se observan estos "paquetazos" los mismos son para "despistar" ?, indican subas ?, bajas ?, no se sabe ?
> 
> ...




Algunas veces son operaciones "counter", lo que unos hacen para ver si hay sistemas aguantando precios, para otros es una contrapartida para aguantar posiciones.
A partir de ese momento se toman decisiones sabiendo el volumen que se usa para aguantar posiciones (posición defensiva).
Este tipo de movimientos preceden a una alta volatilidad.

P.D. Observen los movimientos anteriores y posteriores a la operación, y lo que pasa en el resto de sesión. Normalmente hay un periodo de calma, "operación counter" otro rato de tranquilidad y empieza una pequeña fiesta probando niveles por arriba y por abajo. Mírenlo por mi a ver si ha pasado y si alguien se lo curra en un gráfico que lo suba y aprendemos todos. (a un minuto)


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Feb 2011)

Han comprado fuerte en subasta.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Feb 2011)

El gráfico del día de los 2000 contratos MM, no sé si se ve bien, el primero es el volumen cada 15 segundos, el segundo lo mismo pero en escala logarítmica, el tercero es con el volumen acumulado.

Lo de los 2000 contratos fue a las 16:20 más o menos:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2011)

Jur

Deutsche Bank: la capitalización de los bancos españoles es decepcionante - 2800467 - elEconomista.es


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> Les veo acongojados ¿Esperando un zamarreón bueno?



Yo insisto chisto en que seria sano tantear los 10400 o 10300 en el ibex, minimo, minimo 10500...... si se quiere atacar en serio esos oncemiles.

" seria sano" no es sinonimo de que asi sea, perooooo....... bajadas fuertes un dia con rotura de niveles....volatilidad alta al dia siguiente tanteando minimos y maximos y "acojonando" a cortos y largos.........operaciones "extrañas" ( que usted define como encuestas de volumenes y posiciones ).....etc etc.

No obstante, seria muy interesante un analisis suyo y de Fran para este mes, maese pollastre queda autoexcluido por que hablar de un mes es una eternidad bolsistica......claro que si se anima.

De momento, sino me equivoco, Claca nos pinta graficos que hablan de recortes........ lasc no tengo ni idea de si secunda esa opinion por que hoy se ponia largo cuando me parecia que apostaba tambien por recortes :

Los unicos que lo tienen clarisimo son Tonuel ( los tresmiles :: ) y Juanlu ( los diecisietemiles :: ).

Y yo :ienso::S ... aunque apostaria mas por tocar los niveles citados que por romper los oncemiles de momento.

Veamos que nos cuenta Mulder cuando vuelva sobre volumenes hoy en el ibex.


----------



## Nico (4 Feb 2011)

Eso es mojarse y no bromas !!

Al final, el único sistema que brinda estrategias de mediano y largo plazo es el TT.

Creo que de aquí va a nacer una Escuela. Recuerden lo que digo !


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Eso es mojarse y no bromas !!
> 
> *Al final, el único sistema que brinda estrategias de mediano y largo plazo es el TT.*Creo que de aquí va a nacer una Escuela. Recuerden lo que digo !



Eso no es cierto, el señor Fran y el leoncio Market hicieron el mes pasado un analisis, que por cierto han clavado, apostando por los oncemiles a finales de Enero, cuando nadie lo diria.

No obstante, y alucine con lo que le voy a decir, mi amigo el jefazo del gran banco ejpañol me ha dicho que los analistos de ese gran banco manejan para 2011 escenarios de subidas alucinantes.....los diecisietemiles no son ninguna broma :8::8::8: . Teniendo en cuenta que este tipo esta en banca privada administrando grandes fortunas y con una brillante carrera que le avala........... si hay pasta para aguantar enculadas momentaneas, huevos en abundancia y seguridad de que no se va a necesitar la pasta en un plazo largo.......no seri ninguna tonteria ponerse largo ad infinitum.


----------



## Nico (4 Feb 2011)

Subidas alucinantes... eso sólo podrías manejarlo como escenario por fundamentales y, si bien puedes imaginarte algunos casos para que esto pueda llegar a darse en lo personal estoy más bien temeroso del largo plazo.

Una aumento de inflación puede llevar a refugiarse en las empresas.

Una mejora apabullante en la economía, sin duda que también podría justificar un alza... pero, cómo puedes tener crecimientos apabullantes en la economía con el precio del petróleo jugándote como techo ?

Un cambio en el gobierno acompañado por un gran optimismo en la población podría ser otra hipótesis fuertemente alcista.

Tal vez -estoy pensando en voz alta-, la articulación de un SISTEMA ECONOMICO EUROPEO más sólido y estructurado, con un mecanismo de EUROBONOS resolviendo TODA LA DEUDA de la eurozona, se me hace la hipótesis más cercana a enormes subidas.

- Tendrán datos vinculados a esta última hipótesis ?

Es la única que puede ser "adelantada" con el tiempo suficiente... todas las otras son contingentes y no hay control sobre ellas.


----------



## Claca (4 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Yo insisto chisto en que seria sano tantear los 10400 o 10300 en el ibex, minimo, minimo 10500...... si se quiere atacar en serio esos oncemiles.
> 
> " seria sano" no es sinonimo de que asi sea, perooooo....... bajadas fuertes un dia con rotura de niveles....volatilidad alta al dia siguiente tanteando minimos y maximos y "acojonando" a cortos y largos.........operaciones "extrañas" ( que usted define como encuestas de volumenes y posiciones ).....etc etc.
> 
> ...



Zulo, a ver, no se si me he explicado bien. A veces cuelgo cosas de más corto plazo (ej. ayer avisé de que lo más probable era un recorte para la sesión, sin que supusiera en principio nada más que un leve retroceso), pero estos días insisto en poner gráficos semanales para tener una visión ponderada de la situación de los mercados, porque a veces el intradía nos absorbe demasiado y, recuerdo, la mayoría de inversores no operan en plazos tan reducidos.

No cabe duda que los mercados siguen gozando de buena salud alcista, la tendencia no ha cambiado, pero ya se advierten síntomas de agotamiento que la mayoría de las veces pasan desapercibidos, y ahí estoy yo dando el coñazo señalando con el dedo, porque en este tipo de escenarios en muy pocas sesiones tienes un giro que nadie se cree y luego pasa lo que pasa. Los últimos gráficos que he puesto, si te fijas, lo que muestran es un lateral alcista definido por fuertes resistencias, de caídas espectaculares, de momento, nada de nada, pero hay que estar atento, omitiendo la información que nos traen las noticias y pendientes del gráfico. En el caso del IBEX, mi último comentario fue que el peso de las subidas corre a cargo de los valores pequeños, lo cual suele ser la antesala de un techo, aunque reconocí que no había prisa y que podíamos escalar por encima de los 11.000 sin problemas, como finalmente ha sucedido, por lo que todavía se podía estar comprado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *Subidas alucinantes... eso sólo podrías manejarlo como escenario por fundamentales *y, si bien puedes imaginarte algunos casos para que esto pueda llegar a darse en lo personal estoy más bien temeroso del largo plazo.
> 
> Una aumento de inflación puede llevar a refugiarse en las empresas.
> 
> ...



Si esta gente no pipea  , es pasta que invierten a largo plazo.

En el curriculum de este hombre te puedo contar que cuando la bolsa de Brasil se desplomo entro con todo lo gordo y las plusvalias eran IM-presionantes en % y en pastuki.

Tambien en algunas otras ocasiones han repetido la jugada con algunas empresas en concreto, por ejemplo cuando Solaria se fue a 16 leuros :8:

Supongo que su sistema consiste en ser muy frios en los desastres, analizar los numeros con calma ( numeros que usted y yo no tenemos ) y ver si el panico se debe a motivos reales o si el panico ha provocado una reaccion desmesurada.

Tambien han tenido cagadas eh, el año del desplome del ibex les pillaron con el pie cambiado y asumieron perdidas gordas, parece que no todo el mundo tuvo "peito" para aguantar el tiron ni todos hicieron caso cuando les aconsejo asumir perdidas gordas, recurdo que mi amigo estaba mas afectado por sus clientes que por el mismo, lo paso realmente mal.

Por algo gana un sueldo mensual que seria la envidia de un "hingeniero" como sueldo anual y encima hay años que se lleva bonus de 300.000 lereles por objetivos.

Pero vamos, en los años que lleva en esto han sido muchos exitos y muy pocos fracasos, recuerdo que me estaba muy jodido y algun cliente le echaba en cara sus "consejos" y me decia " joder, este tio ha ganado conmigo millones de euros durante años y me felicitaba y encumbraba exageradamente....y a la primera metedura de pata en tantos años...".

Yo de bolsa ni idea de fundamentales hoyga, pero en el tema inmobiliario ya vengo diciendo que en 2011 mas de uno se hara millonario :ouch: , puede ser un año malisimo en la economia general y en el tema inmobiliario en particular, de hecho lo sera, pero muy bueno para unos pocos que tengan sangre fria y capacidad de analisis sin dejarse influir por el ambiente ..... igualito que en 2005 algunos veiamos el guanazo inmobiliario y todo el mundo opinaba que estaba loco ..... pregunte a alguno de mis clientes inversores que me querian comprar en 2006 y me negue a venderles nada si no era bajo su responsabilidad y con mi advertencia expresa de no hacerlo.....recuerdo a algun amigo/cliente que tuve que decirle literalmente " si quieres comprar compra, pero yo no te lo vendo para que luego digas que yo meti la pata " evidentemente ninguno de ellos compro nada por su cuenta  ......... sin embargo, desde hace meses que mis amigos/clientes y yo estamos comprando poquito a poco y muy selectivamente.

Haga caso a los judios, compre cuando nadie quiera comprar y venda cuando todos quieren comprar 

EDITO: Ah, recordais que pensaba comprarme un pisito y retirarme de la bolsa.......me lo pisaron ofertando 10.000 lereles mas que yo.....no duro ni una semana en el mercado, y eso que no estaba anunciado, todo a golpe de telefono....... me decia un amigo notario " eso demuestra que no estabas equivocado en que era un chollo " ....... no obstante, no problema, saldran mas de los que pueda comprar, asi que tranquilidad.


----------



## Claca (4 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Subidas alucinantes... eso sólo podrías manejarlo como escenario por fundamentales y, si bien puedes imaginarte algunos casos para que esto pueda llegar a darse en lo personal estoy más bien temeroso del largo plazo.
> 
> Una aumento de inflación puede llevar a refugiarse en las empresas.
> 
> ...



Aumento de la inflación, subidas de tipos = problemas para la renta variable. 

En un escenario de alta inflación, las empresas, imagino, tendrían muchos problemas para mostrarse competitivas, por lo que el dinero iría hacia las commodities, asfixiando la economía doméstica todavía más, lo que dejaría menor renta disponible para el consumo. Un momento, ¿no es básicamente lo que sucede ahora?

Zulo, en Japón la gente lleva rechazando pisos...¿Cuánto? ¿20 años? : /


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2011)

Ya estoy de vuelta en el redil.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día de arriba a abajo, han empezado el día comprando fuerte aunque hacia el final de la primera hora han empezado a vender un poco, pero a las 10 han vuelto a comprar con alegría y han estado así hasta las 13 más o menos. En ese momento se han puesto a vender con fuerza y con bastante rabia, entre las 13 y las 14:30 han vendido varios paquetes que sumaban 871 contratos en total, luego han seguido vendiendo pero con más moderación, incluso con alguna compra aislada hasta el final de la sesión.

En subasta han comprado, en varios paquetes pero todos de compra.

En resumen, aunque parece que esperan gap al alza para el lunes, las ventas del mediodía y la tarde han sido muy fuertes por lo que deduzco que no esperan que sigamos subiendo y empiezan a apostar por bajadas, muchas de estas órdenes podrían haber sido cierres de posición porque el asunto en África está muy caldeado, pero tantos paquetes grandes en tan poco tiempo no es algo que se vea todos los viernes precisamente.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Feb 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Aumento de la inflación, subidas de tipos = problemas para la renta variable.
> 
> En un escenario de alta inflación, las empresas, imagino, tendrían muchos problemas para mostrarse competitivas, por lo que el dinero iría hacia las commodities, asfixiando la economía doméstica todavía más, lo que dejaría menor renta disponible para el consumo. Un momento, ¿no es básicamente lo que sucede ahora?
> 
> Zulo, en Japón la gente lleva rechazando pisos...¿Cuánto? ¿20 años? : /



Claca, relea mi post, digo que 2011 sera un año nefasto para la economia en general y para el tema inmobiliario en particular.......precisamente por eso algunos vamos a comprar 

REPITO y requeterepito lo que vengo diciendo hace meses, no se trata de comprar por que vayan a subir ya ni de comprar cualquier cosa y sobre todo a cualquier precio....

..... digamos que si hablaramos de bolsa diriamos que los gordos estan acumulando muy lentamente.....lentamenteeee......lentamenteeeeee y muy selectivamenteeeeee.....selectivamenteeeeeeeee....... vamos que si no es un experto en el tema o no tiene una persona de absoluta confianza que le asesore ni asome sus narices por el mercado inmobiliario........ de comprar lo que ve en los anuncios ni hablamos eh ¿ lo capta ? ::

Mi "niña" inmobiliaria lleva 100 % de aciertos desde 1989.......siendo esta la segunda crisis que vivo en directo y teniendo referencias cuasidirectas de todas las anteriores por que mi padre fue entre otras cosas promotor y en la crisis del petroleo del 73 teniendo yo 9 añitos escasos ya oia hablar en mi casa de guanazos inmobiliarios.

Ninguno de ustedes creo que recuerde la crisis del 73 en hispanistan, pero les aseguro que nada que envidiar como crisis hispanistani a la del 29 en EEUU, vamos que el mundo se acababa ese año con toda seguridad hoygan.......aun tengo en la memoria a mi millonario padre cuando le veia tan preocupado que le ofreci mi hucha.

Y otra cosa, se esta dando el mantra de que esta crisis es mucho peor que la del 92, pues en unas cosas si y en otras no, por ejemplo, el paro ya lo tuvo mas alto el anterior gobierno socialisto, la deuda particular es peor en esta...no asi la publica creo recordar ....al menos de momento.....en el tema inmobiliario vi caidas del 30 % en las zonas buenas en el 93 y 94...en las malas no lo se por que no las trabajaba ni me preocupaba mucho por las estadisticas en esa epoca..... tenemos muy poquita memoria y con las crisis pasa algo parecido a lo que pasa con el dolor de muelas....el peor siempre es el que se tiene en ese momento.

EDITO : Ah Claca, casualmente este amigo mio del gran banco estuvo destinado en muchos paises del mundo...casualmente en Japon.......... ¿ sabe cuanto pagaba de alquiler por una plaza de garaje ? 100.000 pesetas/mes ..cuando en hispanistan alquilaba usted por 90.000 un piso de lujo con 2 habitaciones en la mejor zona de Madrid.......¿ sabe cuanto pagaba al mes por un adobado normalito en una zona media o media alta en Tokio ? un millon doscientas mil pesetas/mes ..cuando en hispanista se compraba usted uno similar con dos años de esos alquileres......si, si !! asombrese !! y ahora medite por que llevan 20 años estancados los pisos en Japon .

por ultimo ¿ que me diria si le contara que en estos ultimos seis meses llevo vendidos mas zulos que en los dos ultimos años ? ¿ que me diria si le contara que cada mes hay mas ventas que el anterior ? ¿ que me diria si le contara que los pisos que se venden tienen unos precios que no tienen nada que ver con lo que usted ve en los anuncios ? ¿ que me diria si le digo que con un telefono no hace falta ni que los publique en mi web ? si usted entra en mi web vera precios caros en el 99 % de los casos........ de repente uno de esos pisos necesita venderse "urgentemente" y "milagrosamente " el propietario acepta salvar los muebles...........antes de cambiar el precio se hacen unas llamadas y....... !! bingo !! ¿entiende como esta funcionando este mundillo en este momento ? 
......y no me tire mas de la lengua que ya estoy contando mas cosas de las que seria prudente contar.


----------



## Fran200 (4 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Eso no es cierto, el señor Fran y el leoncio Market hicieron el mes pasado un analisis, que por cierto han clavado, apostando por los oncemiles a finales de Enero, cuando nadie lo diria.
> 
> No obstante, y alucine con lo que le voy a decir, mi amigo el jefazo del gran banco ejpañol me ha dicho que los analistos de ese gran banco *manejan para 2011 escenarios de subidas alucinantes*.....los diecisietemiles no son ninguna broma :8::8::8: . Teniendo en cuenta que este tipo esta en banca privada administrando grandes fortunas y con una brillante carrera que le avala........... si hay pasta para aguantar enculadas momentaneas, huevos en abundancia y seguridad de que no se va a necesitar la pasta en un plazo largo.......no seri ninguna tonteria ponerse largo ad infinitum.



Ese es uno de los escenarios que manejan, que no quiere decir que sea el único.
Aquí ya se ha hablado de la forma de trabajar, con distintos escenarios y una probabilidad de cumplimiento. 
Poca fiabilidad le doy a alguien que me dice que solo maneja un escenario de 15.000 IBEX durante el año, cuando puede haber un cambio de gobierno en varios países de la zona caliente y lían una algarada de la leche, con cierre del Canal de Suez, suministros de crudo y gas. Lo siento pero si no se tiene en cuenta ese escenario y una estrategia encaminada a reducir la posibilidad de una pérdida irrecuperable, como que no.

Con mucho capital y sin prisa, gana cualquiera. Cualquier indicador casero, como nuestro "IF" nos dice cuando entrar y esperar un 40% de rentabilidad en pocos meses.


Lo que estamos esperando ya lo dije hace uno o dos días.
Llevamos unos días fuera del IBEX y esperando un retroceso en USA.
¿Profundidad? NPI, cuando empiece podremos aproximarnos a ello. 
Pero ya os adelanté que se ha marcado una pauta que marcaría una caída de unos 50 puntos SP (a no ser que se repita pauta entre hoy y el martes que podría ser de unos 100 puntos)
1260 SP
1210 SP en segundo caso.
Ruptura de 1320 en SP, cambio de escenario.

(Repito: Aún dentro del mercado hasta que llegue al punto de giro, que me lo guardo)


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2011)

El Sp se fuga, ¿es posible que nos veamos los 1320/1330 antes del recorte?

Lo del ibex peponico no es ninguna tonteria


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Feb 2011)

Y a mí que me sale que cuanto más venden más sube el SP.

¿Estarán haciendo trampa?

Naaaah, eso es imposible. Como va a ser que lo suban con cuatro duros y luego le metan volumen en los retrocesos, descártenlo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Feb 2011)

Sin comentarios:


----------



## rafaxl (4 Feb 2011)

Subiendo que es gerundio. Con la soltada que estan pegando...::::


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> No obstante, seria muy interesante un analisis suyo y de Fran para este mes,* maese pollastre queda autoexcluido por que hablar de un mes es una eternidad bolsistica......claro que si se anima*.



Sí, gracias por la zulexclusión... actualmente, el horizonte de sucesos de mi sistema es de 90-180 segundos. He cortado todas las proyecciones superiores a ese límite, no interesan en el marco del HFT4p.

Para mí sería, pues, _ligeramente _embarazoso que me pidiera un análisis a un mes vista ::::::

Pero estaré encantado de leer el escenario claquista, así como los charts LCASC e incluso el "leoncio ranting" del tándem fran200/MM. No practico el AT, pero me gusta leerlo.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> por ultimo ¿ que me diria si le contara que en estos ultimos seis meses llevo vendidos mas zulos que en los dos ultimos años ? ¿ que me diria si le contara que cada mes hay mas ventas que el anterior ? ¿ que me diria si le contara que los pisos que se venden tienen unos precios que no tienen nada que ver con lo que usted ve en los anuncios ? ¿ que me diria si le digo que con un telefono no hace falta ni que los publique en mi web ? si usted entra en mi web vera precios caros en el 99 % de los casos........ de repente uno de esos pisos necesita venderse "urgentemente" y "milagrosamente " el propietario acepta salvar los muebles...........antes de cambiar el precio se hacen unas llamadas y....... !! bingo !! ¿entiende como esta funcionando este mundillo en este momento ?
> *......y no me tire mas de la lengua que ya estoy contando mas cosas de las que seria prudente contar*.



Anda, no seas así, cuéntanos más...


----------



## credulo (5 Feb 2011)

pepito_en_potencia dijo:


> Pues vaya mierda, no?. Entonces que gana el accionista si lo que me dan me lo restan del valor de la acción?.



Bueno, esto es lógico. Supongamos que el mercado no está manipulado, no hay impuestos ni comisiones  

Si hoy una acción que se vende a 100 da un dividendo de 10, puedes pensar en comprar hoy a 100, cobrar el dividendo y vender mañana a 100. Pero piensa desde el punto de de vista del que te vende esa acción. En vez de venderte hoy a 100, puede cobrar el dividendo y vender mañana a 100. Es decir, si el precio no se mueve por el reparto de dividendo, tú quieres comprar hoy para ganar el dividendo, pero los que poseen las acciones no quieren vender. Eso crearía presión compradora que haría que el precio de hoy suba.

Si la diferencia entre el precio de hoy y el precio de mañana es inferior al dividendo, la gente querrá comprar hoy cobrar el dividendo y vender mañana. Eso crea presión compradora hoy y vendedora mañana que hace que la diferencia de precios aumente.

Si la diferencia entre el precio de hoy y el de mañana es superior al dividendo, el que posee las acciones puede ganar más dinero vendiéndolas hoy y comprándolas mañana que manteniéndolas y cobrando el dividendo. Esto crea presión vendedora hoy y compradora mañana haciendo que el precio de hoy baje y mañana suba y la diferencia disminuya.

"El mercado" busca el punto de equilibrio que es precisamente cuando la diferencia de cotizaciones es exactamente el dividendo.


----------



## debianita (5 Feb 2011)

credulo dijo:


> Bueno, esto es lógico. Supongamos que el mercado no está manipulado, no hay impuestos ni comisiones




+1000 caracteres

:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:

espere

:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:

respiro 

:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:

siguiente ejercicio, supongamos que el BOTAS es nuestro amigo :rolleye:


----------



## credulo (5 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> +1000 caracteres
> 
> :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> ...



 Por algún lado habrá que empezar. De ahí a los sistemas ejpertos solo hay un paso 

¿Y tu no tienes que actualizar ningún servidor a squeeze? 8:


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> por ultimo ¿ que me diria si le contara que en estos ultimos seis meses llevo vendidos mas zulos que en los dos ultimos años ? ¿ que me diria si le contara que cada mes hay mas ventas que el anterior ? ¿ que me diria si le contara que los pisos que se venden tienen unos precios que no tienen nada que ver con lo que usted ve en los anuncios ? ¿ que me diria si le digo que con un telefono no hace falta ni que los publique en mi web ? si usted entra en mi web vera precios caros en el 99 % de los casos........ de repente uno de esos pisos necesita venderse "urgentemente" y "milagrosamente " el propietario acepta salvar los muebles...........antes de cambiar el precio se hacen unas llamadas y....... !! bingo !! ¿entiende como esta funcionando este mundillo en este momento ?
> ......y no me tire mas de la lengua que ya estoy contando mas cosas de las que seria prudente contar.



¿el propietario acepta salvar los muebles y antes de cambiar el precio se vende el piso? No entiendo esta frase.

Yo también quiero saber más, aunque me queda claro que lo que se vende es muy por debajo del precio ofertado en cualquier web, pero creo que se vendería más si los precios de 'catálogo' ya fueran bajos, al menos el mercado y el país recuperarían algo de normalidad y las cosas empezarían a moverse, vamos que la crisis sería menos fuerte y dañina socialmente pero creo que esto ya lo sabemos muchos.

No hay voluntad política de cambio, ese es el problema principal de esta crisis, se prefiere mantener el statu quo en todos los ámbitos antes que arreglar problemas en serio.

Es desastroso pero es así.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Feb 2011)

Mulder, por el amor de Dios, lo de "salvar los muebles " es una expresion 

Lo que quiero decir es que antes de que le embargue el banco en unos casos o para poder comer " literalmente" en otros casos venden barato.

No es que se inflen los precios en las webs, sino que cada vez mas propietarios se dan cuenta de que no se vende si ponen esos precios..... no suele ser un proceso rapido eso de darse cuenta de que la realidad es otra.....a veces pasan años hasta que comprueban por si mismos como esta el mercado.

Los que compraron entre 2005 y 2007 ya firmarian salir a pelo o incluso palmando un 20 %, pero la mayoria debe mas de hipoteca que lo que vale el piso.

Mas bien lo que se esta vendiendo es lo que nuevos vendedores incorporan al mercado, piensa en un tio que heredo el piso o que lo compro hace 20 años y se quiere cambiar de casa o hacer liquidez etc.

Bueno pues estos ultimos son los que pueden vender barato, imagina si el tipo esta en el paro y vive en su piso en Zamora y tiene un apartamento en Madrid de hace mogollon que esta mas que amortizado......pues el tio pilla la pasta y vive tranquilo.

Como ya comente en algun articulo de mi boletin de noticias ( por si alguno le interesa el tema Noticias inmobiliarias, Actualidad inmobiliaria, Noticias Vivienda ) es curioso que el inicio de las bajadas de precio fue de mano de los bancos.....sin embargo ahora son los particulares los que llevan la iniciativa.

Con el aumento de provisiones que le exigen ahora a los bancos dudo mucho que puedan seguir escondiendo los ladrillos mas alla de 2011, por ahi creo yo que va a reventar el mercado definitivamente y vamos a ver por fin el panico vendedor y la competencia entre particulares y bancos por vender.

La estrategia de los bancos ya la estamos viendo, es no financiar los pisos particulares y si los suyos, piensan que con eso pueden sujetar los precios........perooooooo se les olvida que eso fuerza aun mas a los particulares a bajar..... de modo que el tio que esta en liquidez ( los hay os lo aseguro ) o el que tiene solvencia para que no le puedan denegar un credito se va a forrar si tiene sangre fria y no se deja confundir por el panico.

Pensad cuando la bolsa toco minimos aqui y se pensaba que santander , bbva y los bancos medianos iban a petar...¿ recuerdan a los dos grandes a 4 leuros ? pues habia que tener cojones y sangre fria para entrar en ese momento ¿ no? pues igual pasara con los zulitos.

Bueno...y ahora quiero ver como alguien hace una prediccion a un mes vista o de hacia donde vamos a ir en la bolsa, algo asi como " veremos los 3000 ""o los 17.000 "" o los x" .

Me gustaria pillar una tendencia y quedarme quietecito como hice en esta ultima subida.... asi que !!!mojense!!! que en la bolsa no es todo dia a dia.


----------



## Yo2k1 (6 Feb 2011)

Buenas. No suelo escribir en este hilo aunque si os leo con frecuencia. 
Zuloman , hay algo que ni entiendo en tu exposición. 
Una acción puede estar bajísima y ser un chollo etc porque se piensa que se recuperara. 
Pero en el caso de los pisos, cuando den esa bajada, crees que luego se recuperaran?
Porque al decir que será oportunidad para comprar es por que crees que a largo plazo subirían?
Gracias. Un saludo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Feb 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Buenas. No suelo escribir en este hilo aunque si os leo con frecuencia.
> Zuloman , hay algo que ni entiendo en tu exposición.
> Una acción puede estar bajísima y ser un chollo etc porque se piensa que se recuperara.
> Pero en el caso de los pisos, cuando den esa bajada, crees que luego se recuperaran?
> ...



Evidentemente amigo, los pisos tienen un valor X , si el panico hace que se venda por debajo de ese valor X , es evidente de que cuando cese el panico volveran a ese valor ¿no? .

Salvo que piense que en Hispanistan jamas se volvera a construir, los materiales de construccion, el suelo y la mano de obra valen dinero, tambien se pagan impuestos etc etc y el promotor no pone su pasta y trabajo gratis, ese como minimo sera el valor de un piso ¿no? . 

Le estoy poniendo el caso extremo DE VALOR MINIMO DE UN PISO , antes de llegar ahi hay otros valores a tener en cuenta, por ejemplo su rentabilidad en alquiler, o el hecho de que en determinadas zonas no hay suelo disponible ( piense en barrio de salamanca por ejemplo, si quiere vivir ahi, y hay gente que quiere, tendra que pagar un precio distinto a si no le importa vivir en ALcorcon ¿no? , lo mismo le digo de si le gusta vivir en un atico o no le importa vivir en un sotano, si le gusta a usted el marmol de carrara o le da igual un azulejo barato....etc etc .

Le aseguro como perito tasador que tasar un piso en momentos de crisis no es tarea facil ( hay decenas de variables a tener en cuenta), si no se es un profesional, y de la tasacion REAL va a depender que se compre bien o se compre mal ..... por eso digo que los que no conozcan muy bien el mercado inmobiliario cuanto mas lejos mejor hasta que pase el panico aunque luego haya que pagar algo mas.


----------



## Yo2k1 (6 Feb 2011)

Comprendido. Aunque no se yo si en los sitios buenos, barrio Salamanca , Sol, etc llegaran a ver oportunidades. 
En la periferia si creo, pero en el centro no estoy tan seguro


----------



## debianita (6 Feb 2011)

Pollastre al final su niña operará en la escala de tiempos de Planck ::

Credulo :Aplauso: habemus nuevo release estable de la mejor distribución de GNU/Linux del mundo mundial. Animo a todo el mundo a instalarsela. Previamente deben comprarse una camisa a cuadros y poner en el bolsillo de la misma, un boli, una calculadora y un multimetro.



Spoiler



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Pollastre al final su niña operará en la escala de tiempos de Planck ::
> 
> Credulo :Aplauso: habemus nuevo release estable de la mejor distribución de GNU/Linux del mundo mundial. Animo a todo el mundo a instalarsela. Previamente deben comprarse una camisa a cuadros y poner en el bolsillo de la misma, un boli, una calculadora y un multimetro.
> 
> ...



Si no tienes gafas de pasta no te funciona...


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Feb 2011)

como vienen las bolsas para esta semana???..... me quedé largo el viernes en el ibex.....


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Feb 2011)

no se que hacer ..... llevo un 1.6% de beneficio en este memento con Sacyr y no sé si vender o mantener......
edito: 2.20%


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Feb 2011)

cerca de los 11.000 y nadie dice nada????????????


----------



## tonuel (7 Feb 2011)

Spoiler



Corto 10975




Saludos :baba:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Feb 2011)

bueno señores, pues definitivamente me despido de ustedes y de la bolsa , la sangre profesional que corre por mis venas me llama y esto me quita demasiado tiempo, amen de que quiero esta pasta disponible.

Les seguire leyendo y tocandole los cojones de vez en cuando.

Hoy ya ni opero y eso que veo la estrategia mas o menos clara :


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Feb 2011)

cual??? y suerte en su nueva vida, aunque...... le doy 2 meses para volver, esto no se deja tan facilmente y aqui le estaremos esperando .... espero


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> bueno señores, pues definitivamente me despido de ustedes y de la bolsa , la sangre profesional que corre por mis venas me llama y esto me quita demasiado tiempo, amen de que quiero esta pasta disponible.
> 
> Les seguire leyendo y tocandole los cojones de vez en cuando.
> 
> Hoy ya ni opero y eso que veo la estrategia mas o menos clara :




Espere, no me lo diga.

¿El Viernes se quedó corto? :


----------



## Claca (7 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> bueno señores, pues definitivamente me despido de ustedes y de la bolsa , la sangre profesional que corre por mis venas me llama y esto me quita demasiado tiempo, amen de que quiero esta pasta disponible.
> 
> Les seguire leyendo y tocandole los cojones de vez en cuando.
> 
> Hoy ya ni opero y eso que veo la estrategia mas o menos clara :



Dejémoslo en que durante una temporadita no podrás participar tan activamente. De despedida nada de nada, otra cosa es que no puedas seguir financiando la _testicular trading school_, cosa que se te permite, pero este selecto club no se abandona así como así. Cuando has visto las acciones del Botas por debajo de los 4 euros quedas marcado de por vida.


----------



## tonuel (7 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Corto 10975




que cabrones...




Spoiler



Me saltó el SP en 10955




Otra vez será... :cook:


----------



## Mulder (7 Feb 2011)

A los buenos días!



zuloman dijo:


> bueno señores, pues definitivamente me despido de ustedes y de la bolsa , la sangre profesional que corre por mis venas me llama y esto me quita demasiado tiempo, amen de que quiero esta pasta disponible.
> 
> Les seguire leyendo y tocandole los cojones de vez en cuando.
> 
> Hoy ya ni opero y eso que veo la estrategia mas o menos clara :



Vaya con la alegría que proporcionan aquí sus trades testiculares 

Una pena que nos deje para convertirse en un pisitos profesional (que es lo que ha sido siempre, no nos engañemos). Pero denos alguna señal de vida testicul...err que diga bolsística de vez en cuando.

Que siempre viene bien acordarse del negro antes de cruzar una orden


----------



## Nico (7 Feb 2011)

Noooo !!!... que dejé todas las posiciones abiertas tal lo indica la lección #27 del TT y, si el profe se va no se qué hacer !!!

Cierro ?, pipeo ?, aguanto ??

No te vayas Zuloman sin dejar la lección #28 !!





Mientras disfruto las mieles de Don Botín -una vez más- vaya un afectuoso saludo para uno de los actores más destacados -y sin duda amables y divertidos- de los últimos tiempos en este hilo.

Ahora nos quedan las bromas de Mulder ( ? ) 

Y las historias de Debianita acerca de cómo se prepara la papilla de los bebés !!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Feb 2011)

que mal pensado es usted pollastrin, lea mis post del viernes y vera que estaba en liquidez 

No hombre, es que creo que voy a tener mas rentabilidad de mi tiempo dedicandolo a mi mundo ......hasta ahora no era muy necesario que trabajara yo por que mi equipo hacia las cosas...perooooo ahora toca cambiar de estrategia de los ultimos años y debo dirigirla yo.

Mulder, no se preocupe por el negro, ya prometi seguir tocandoles los cojones de vez en cuando ::

Si acaso cuando hacienda me devuelva y me "sobre" ese dinero haga otra incursion para pillar la subida a los 17.000


----------



## debianita (7 Feb 2011)

:ouch: Adios a la zulopatia ...  

Este hilo sin zulopatia ni fotos como en veteranos no vale nada ::

Mucha suerte Zuloman con sus business, y no deje de pasarse de vez en cuando por el hilo. 

PD: Se perderá usted el viaje a los 3k 8: Aunque a este paso creo que veremos antes los 30k ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Feb 2011)

Joder que lata volver a Elliots, Fibonaccis y Ganns, con lo que "molaba" el TT... :ouch:

Suerte en lo que emprendas Zuloman, y pásate de vez en cuando a saludar. Aquí has hecho buenos amigos... 

Un abrazo...

PD: Por cierto, de lo que comentó el otro día del tema inmobiliario. Este mes de enero he visitado 13 casas, en TODAS me dijeron que habían multiplicado sus visitas desde que comenzó el 2011...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Feb 2011)

Pollastre, estoy aqui preparando documentos para una venta y con r4 puesto, asi que echo un ojo de vez en cuando, segun mi TT deberiamos cerrar el gap ......

¿ que me dice ? ¿ hemos visto el techo de hoy ? ienso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Feb 2011)

Hablando de la visión del medio plazo, mientras no se superen los 1104x, parece que hemos acabado una onda3 y que tenemos que retroceder parte para hacer la 4 e irnos luego a superar máximos para desplegar la 5, es el conteo en el que trabajo, pero puede variar en esta semana, habrá que esperar. 

Yo personalmente sigo muy de cerca este canal...







Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre, estoy aqui preparando documentos para una venta y con r4 puesto, asi que echo un ojo de vez en cuando, segun mi TT deberiamos cerrar el gap ......
> 
> ¿ que me dice ? ¿ hemos visto el techo de hoy ? ienso:




Porca miseria, no puedo acompañarle en su viaje de despedida con una última proyección, cual pira funeraria que se aleja mecida por la corriente, silenciosa y melancólica, lago adentro en un Drakkar.... estoy cacharreando ahora mismo en las tripas de la AI y no la tengo corriendo.

Ya sabe, de vez en cuando me aburro y tengo que hacer algo espeluznante, como modificar el código de un sistema en producción ... directamente sobre la máquina de producción xD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Feb 2011)

Para el muy corto plazo, desde la subida de última hora del viernes hasta máximos de hoy, se han marcado muy bien todos los retrocesos fibo







Saludos...

Edito: Han quedado dos huecos intra: 10866/10875 y 10931/10935


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Feb 2011)

como dije en mi primer post, el gap cerrado 

Una lastima retirarme ahora que los voy conociendo ::


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> como dije en mi primer post, el gap cerrado
> 
> Una lastima retirarme ahora que los voy conociendo ::




Zuloman, te escribiría una oda de despedida, "Oda al Héroe Sin Gap" o algo así, pero es que macho, vienes a rendirte precisamente el día en el que estoy más petado de tiempo modificando la AI a toda hostia, que mientras no la eche a andar de nuevo, no opera.

Si es que hasta para irte das por el culo, cabrón :XX::XX:


pd: honestamente, espero que aunque no operes, al menos sigas posteando en el hilo. Eres jrande.


----------



## Mulder (7 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya sabe, de vez en cuando me aburro y tengo que hacer algo espeluznante, como modificar el código de un sistema en producción ... directamente sobre la máquina de producción xD



:8::8::8: Terrorista, loco, zulópata! 

Seguro que ni siquiera usa algo civilizado cono subversion o cvs ::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Feb 2011)

No se preocupe por su ai POLLASTRIN , no deberiamos perder hoy los 10800 ::

creo que puede ponerse largo y ganrse entre 50 y 100 pipos


----------



## Nico (7 Feb 2011)

En este hilo -salvo les heróicos esfuerzos de LCASC por evitar que se hunda y, los aportes de última hora de Mr. Mulder- tenemos *MAS POETAS QUE TRADERS !!*

Impecable imagen la de la pira flotando que se aleja ...


----------



## debianita (7 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> :8::8::8: Terrorista, loco, zulópata!
> 
> Seguro que ni siquiera usa algo civilizado cono subversion o cvs ::::



Hoyga Mulder, los informaticos de carrera trabajan ASIN, ni hacen backups, no utilizan IDEs, pá que, con VIM tienes de sobra. La versiones se gestionan añadiendo un _OK al final del nombre del fichero fuente. Las variables hay que llamarlas foo, foo2, bar, bar2 etc.. Y lo más importante a la hora de realizar los cambios se necesitan una buena pilsener en la mesa, un gran cenicero y trabajar directamente sobre el entorno productivo 

8:


----------



## Mulder (7 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Hoyga Mulder, los informaticos de carrera trabajan ASIN, ni hacen backups, no utilizan IDEs, pá que, con VIM tienes de sobra. La versiones se gestionan añadiendo un _OK al final del nombre del fichero fuente. Las variables hay que llamarlas foo, foo2, bar, bar2 etc.. Y lo más importante a la hora de realizar los cambios se necesitan una buena pilsener en la mesa, un gran cenicero y trabajar directamente sobre el entorno productivo
> 
> 8:



Te ha faltado decir que no se pone ni un solo comentario en el código porque... ES OBVIO! :XX::XX:

Yo si que uso vim a pelo (como los programadores de pelo en el sobaco), no uso cvs ni svn, pero lo demás ya me parece pasarse un poco


----------



## debianita (7 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Te ha faltado decir que no se pone ni un solo comentario en el código porque... ES OBVIO! :XX::XX:
> 
> Yo si que uso vim a pelo (como los programadores de pelo en el sobaco), no uso cvs ni svn, pero lo demás ya me parece pasarse un poco



VIM es el mejor editor (lo siento RMS Emacs me dejó una tendinitis :XX: ). Muchas veces escribo los comentarios del foro en vim y luego los posteo. La verdad, odio a muerte WYSIWYG.

:wq!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Feb 2011)

estan pidiendo largos a gritos........ ustedes veran :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> :8::8::8: Terrorista, loco, zulópata!
> 
> Seguro que ni siquiera usa algo civilizado cono subversion o cvs ::::



En cierta ocasión, hace ya años, trabajé para una cárnica (única vez que he trabajado por cuenta de terceros), y tardé varios días en asumir el golpe de comprobar que había gente que _realmente_ usaba subversion, CVS y mariconadas similares.

Un analista jefe que no es capaz de coordinar a su equipo de programadores a viva voz, no será capaz de coordinarlos mediante CVS. 

Por supuesto jamás puse la mano en ninguna de ellas.

Tenían cuatro entornos por proyecto (prueba 1, prueba 2, preproducción y producción).

Jamás pude tocar directamente en producción, pues los pasos a producción los controlaba una empresa externa a nosotros...

Ante semejante hecho, dado que no me dejaban tocar directamente producción, y después de algunas sorpresas desagradables... decidí que tampoco tocaría preproducción... ni prueba 1... ni prueba 2.... y me fui de la empresa.

Lo siento, pero yo no tengo el tiempo de mantener entornos, ni versiones, ni hostias. La función de mi software es hacerme ganar dinero, no proporcionarme un diploma ISO 9001...

So much for las mierdas de las cárnicas y sus estupideces enfermizas.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (7 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> VIM es el mejor editor (lo siento RMS Emacs me dejó una tendinitis :XX: ). Muchas veces escribo los comentarios del foro en vim y luego los posteo. La verdad, odio a muerte WYSIWYG.
> 
> :wq!



Entonces debes navegar con VIMperator ¿no?
Vimperator ? Vimperator Labs
Por cierto: Desde ayer Debian 6.0 "squeeze" está oficialmente publicada como nueva versión "estable"... 
Debian -- News -- Debian 6.0 "Squeeze" released


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2011)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> Entonces debes navegar con VIMperator ¿no?
> Vimperator ? Vimperator Labs
> Por cierto: Desde ayer Debian 6.0 "squeeze" está oficialmente publicada como nueva versión "estable"...
> Debian -- News -- Debian 6.0 "Squeeze" released




Si no se ha navegado con Lynx desde una VT100 de fósforo verde.... entonces es que no se ha navegado


----------



## debianita (7 Feb 2011)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> Entonces debes navegar con VIMperator ¿no?
> Vimperator ? Vimperator Labs
> Por cierto: Desde ayer Debian 6.0 "squeeze" está oficialmente publicada como nueva versión "estable"...
> Debian -- News -- Debian 6.0 "Squeeze" released




Ya se informó en el hilo de la primicia 8: debianera. A veces uso links en el curro, como ven una pantalla negra se piensan que asi curro :XX:


----------



## tonuel (7 Feb 2011)

el ibex es la polla... se la suda lo que hagan el resto de índices... :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2011)

Raaarrggghhh!! 

up and running!


coño, por fin.


----------



## Mulder (7 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Ya se informó en el hilo de la primicia 8: debianera. A veces uso links en el curro, como ven una pantalla negra se piensan que asi curro :XX:



Yo hace años en una empresa usaba links y bitchx a todo trapo, no daba un palo al agua pero también parecía que curraba a saco :XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Feb 2011)

Es cierto que pide largos a gritos, volumen muy en negativo sin que el precio se haya despeñado...

Pero van con muuucho cuidado, supongo que será porque esperan recorte en el SP.

La verdad es que el "carril Bernanke" del SP es de verguenza ajena, es lo mismo que hizo en 2006 y 2007, subida por el carril con volatilidad cero hasta que el cuerpo aguante.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Feb 2011)

Siguen comprando, a ver si salta algún stop.


----------



## azukanaHP (7 Feb 2011)

Hoy cerramos en verde


----------



## Tezifon (7 Feb 2011)

*‘Operación Triunfo’ no deja de marcar mínimos históricos*

OT no está en su mejor momento

Anoche la gala de Operación Triunfo marcó un 12% de share y no superó los 2 millones de espectadores. Estos datos recogidos por Fórmula TV suponen un mínimo, lo cual es preocupante si tenemos en cuenta que el 12,7% de la semana pasada era a su vez otro mínimo. ‘Los protegidos’ en Antena 3 subieron anoche a un 16,4%, mientras La Película de la Semana en La 1 lideraba con la emisión de ‘La búsqueda’, que alcanzaba 4.117.000 espectadores y un 21,5% de share. 

Esperemos que el programa no sea suprimido porque el seguimiento en directo realizado por nuestros lectores a través de los foros es de lo más divertido que se ha visto por este site.

http://jenesaispop.com/2011/02/07/operacion-triunfo-no-deja-de-marcar-minimos-historicos/


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Feb 2011)

Se echa de menos algún comentario leoncio.

Supongo que la noticia de la retirada de Zuloman tiene a los leoncios desconcertados, ya no tienen quien les marque la tendencia a seguir.

En el Ibex parece como si hubiera alguien muy gordo diciendo "nones" por arriba, sin embargo tampoco lo dejan bajar, no sé si hay batalla o es fake y traman algo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Feb 2011)

Hoyga, que he predicho e cierre del gap alcista y el rebote ¿ que mas quieren de este pobre jubilado ?


----------



## debianita (7 Feb 2011)

Zulman mire urbas

PD: A ver si lo enganchamos de nuevo, con sus viejos amores


----------



## ppm0978 (7 Feb 2011)

Tezifon dijo:


> *‘Operación Triunfo’ no deja de marcar mínimos históricos*
> 
> OT no está en su mejor momento
> 
> ...



Interesante, pero estoy algo perdido pensando la influencia de esta noticia con la bolsa... se nota que soy una gacela muy tierna, jajaja. Hola chic@s, os sigo desde hace unos meses, pero vamos, todavía no puedo opinar de nada, espero llegar algún día a los talones del señor Zuloman.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Feb 2011)




----------



## rafaxl (7 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Se echa de menos algún comentario leoncio.
> 
> Supongo que la noticia de la retirada de Zuloman tiene a los leoncios desconcertados, ya no tienen quien les marque la tendencia a seguir.
> 
> En el Ibex parece como si hubiera alguien muy gordo diciendo "nones" por arriba, sin embargo tampoco lo dejan bajar, no sé si hay batalla o es fake y traman algo.



Parece que sus palabras han despertado a la fiera. 

Los usanos se estan peponizando por momentos. Que peligro!


----------



## Misterio (7 Feb 2011)

Me pregunto que pasará el día si es que llega ese día en que la bolsa deje de estar patrocinada por un tío que le esta inyectando dinero todos los días.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Feb 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Me pregunto que pasará el día si es que llega ese día en que la bolsa deje de estar patrocinada por un tío que le esta inyectando dinero todos los días.



Creo que todos sabemos la respuesta y por ende la obviamos. :baba::baba:

No caeria esa breva.

Por cierto que os parece??:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-sacar-bolsa-al-menos-el-25-del-capital.html


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Feb 2011)

Mulder, he hecho algunos cambios para ver los movimientos filtrando por volumen, te pongo dos gráficos a ver si concuerdan con lo que tú ves:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Feb 2011)

el negrata no va a dar abasto mañana con los cortos como esto cierre por encima de los 10950 ::


----------



## Mulder (7 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mulder, he hecho algunos cambios para ver los movimientos filtrando por volumen, te pongo dos gráficos a ver si concuerdan con lo que tú ves:



A mi me sale que la segunda orden más grande del día ha sido de venta y ha sido al principio de la mañana. En el de las órdenes pequeñas el saldo me sale positivo, pero no puedo decirte si el gráfico es verdad porque ahí hay demasiadas como para 'visualizarlas' mirando un listado.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Feb 2011)

el Ibex ha caida 100 puntos en la subasta???????????:8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Feb 2011)

mi ordenador debe estar mal, ahora veo que ha subidooooo, alguien me puede decir como ha cerrado????????


----------



## Claca (7 Feb 2011)

lángaro dijo:


> mi ordenador debe estar mal, ahora veo que ha subidooooo, alguien me puede decir como ha cerrado????????



10.922.60 (+0.63%)


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Feb 2011)

zuloman no te vayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas.

¿Nos vas a abandonar por unos tochos? No me creo ná.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Feb 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> zuloman no te vayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas.
> 
> ¿Nos vas a abandonar por unos tochos? No me creo ná.



Despues de unos años de "mantenerme" a flote creo que ha llegado la hora de relanzar mi negocio, eso exige cambiar estrategias y adaptar al personal a la nueva forma de hacer las cosas........

.................incluso los empresaurios curramos de vez en cuando hasta que la nave navega sola 

Esta semana ya estoy cerrando una nueva venta y quiero implantar un plan de captacion de chollos para darles salida rapidamente, aunque no os lo creais tengo a 4 o 5 amigos/clientes esperando mi llamada para comprar....evidentemente no les puedo vender cualquier cosa.......y hacer las cosas bien lleva su tiempo.

Su supiera que habia una tendencia clara hasta me arriesgaria a mantener posiciones sin mirarlas diariamente, pero no veo clara una tendencia que no me obligue a tomar decisiones en bolsa varias veces al dia.


----------



## Claca (7 Feb 2011)

De hoy yo destacaría el DAX, menuda subida. 

En Diciembre saqué la bola de cristal y di como zona probable de techo para el índice un espacio de un 5% hasta el 7.220 apróximadamente. A pesar de algún susto, este índice no dio en ningún momento muestras de querer caer, ni mucho menos llegó a generar una figura de vuelta. De techo nada de nada, como he ido reconociendo estas semanas. Hoy ha superado la zona mencionada mediante una vistosa vela verde. A menos que quieran hacer una trampa estos días, la siguiente zona de parada y objetivo obedeciendo la tendencia serían los 7.478.







Más a largo plazo, como vengo insistiendo, el DAX acumula algunas divergencias bajistas y goza de demasiada buena prensa, pero hasta la fecha la estructura del índice sigue saludablemente alcista, y dicho sea de paso, no es raro acumular divergencias durante meses, así que, mientras el gráfico no confirme, los cortos siguen sin estar invitados -básicamente, lo que he dicho hasta ahora  -. El primer nivel a vigilar es la discontinua verde que desde finales de agosto ha ayudado a reconducir el precio al alza.

PD: A propósito del expansivo...¿ha roto? Dado que llevamos más de un año y medio metidos en la figura, serán necesarias unas cuantas sesiones de confirmación y mucha fuerza en el movimiento. Es algo que no debe preocuparnos: si es una trampa o filtro y en algunas sesiones tenemos una rápida figura de giro, el gráfico ya nos avisará.


----------



## Mulder (7 Feb 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy han empezado el día vendiendo fuertemente, pero a los 20 minutos han cambiado de dirección y han empezado a comprar, casi a las 10 han empezado a vender de nuevo, en algunos momentos con bastante fuerza y volumen. Hacia las 15:40 han empezado a comprar de nuevo, aunque sin fuerza y sin volumen, hasta el final de la sesión.

En subasta han comprado.

En resumen, parece que no quieren bajar, hacen un trecho a la baja metiendo contratos pero luego tenemos recuperaciones 'milagrosas' sin volumen y con poca actividad. El volumen de venta no ha sido alto pero en un par de ocasiones le han metido algún paquete de más de 200 contratos, cosa que no he visto hacer cuando han subido y sin embargo lo han movido casi de la misma forma. Yo creo que alguien está distribuyendo aunque el fondo del mercado sea claramente alcista, al menos para mañana esperan gap al alza.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Feb 2011)

Ale, a tomar por culo el comentario, no funciona imageshak y subirimagenes.com es una puta mierda.


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ale, a tomar por culo el comentario, no funciona imageshak y subirimagenes.com es una puta mierda.



Descríbenos con texto lo que ibas a subir 

La noche es larga y hoy me toca curro....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Descríbenos con texto lo que ibas a subir
> 
> La noche es larga y hoy me toca curro....



A ver si encuentro los dibujos...


----------



## Taxidermista (7 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ale, a tomar por culo el comentario, no funciona imageshak y subirimagenes.com es una puta mierda.



Tienes subefotos.com y tienes photobucket.com también.


----------



## bertok (7 Feb 2011)

Peponismo usano.

El chulibex no termina de tirar.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Feb 2011)

No encuentro los dibujos, iba a decir que estoy de acuerdo con el comentario de Mulder, al Ibex no lo dejan bajar, es más, le han atizado bastante fuerte y no baja con ninguna facilidad, pero es que luego, por arriba, parece como si a alguien tampoco le hiciera mucha gracia subir demasiado.

Y así estamos, cada vez la cosa más apurada entre el 11.000 y el 10.900 y el SP subiendo sin parar, ayer, cuanto más vendían más subía el SP, hoy, por lo menos, el volumen de compras y ventas a acompañado al precio.

A lo mejor es que estamos mal acostumbrados y ya cualquier cosa nos parece un papelón.

También tengo una operación de 950 contratos en el Ibex pero que aparece DESPUÉS de cerrar la subasta ¿¿?¿?¿?


----------



## Claca (8 Feb 2011)

En mi opinión, y lo dije así hace unos días, lo que le pasa al IBEX es que los grandes casi no tienen recorrido:

TEF:













En zona de resistencia clarísima.

SAN:







BBVA:







En el caso de los bancos, lo mismo, con mucha mayor volatilidad en el precio. Los indicadores en horario arrojan pistas de la debilidad del movimiento y acompañan la posible formación de una figura de techo.

Mientras los tres mosqueteros sigan así, es normal que el IBEX desfile sin pena ni gloria en un rango relativamente estrecho, independientemente de lo que hagan el resto de índices. Ahora mismo son los valores de segunda fila quienes aportan el poco ánimo que vemos en el mercado español, pero esta situación debería resolverse pronto. Hasta entonces lo suyo sería aprovechar movimientos relativamente pequeños, vigilando en todo momento el comportamiento de estos tres valores.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Feb 2011)

La tomadura de pelo en perspectiva.

Primero el número de días en los que Bernanke se inventa las cotizaciones interviniendo en el mercado, el patrón que se observa es muy claro, rosa y azul (compras de Treasurys y bonos de agencia respectivamente), sube, rojo (venta de Treasurys) o no interviene, baja:








Y ahora, en riguroso directo, el gráfico que todos ustedes estaban esperando pero que nadie se atrevía a mostrarles, el saldo neto de las POMO desde hace años:







Mete miedo ver la pasta que se está gastando ahora mismo y cómo el mercado no responde, los datos de deflación que debe de manejar el amigo Bernanke tienen que ser finos, o le está dando contrapartida descarada a los grandes para que salven el culo o tiene una confianza ciega en su QE2 y piensa que el mercado terminará por "ceder" al alza.

Se aprecia cómo el derrumbe de 2008 fue sabido, consentido y ¿provocado? por la FED, se aprecia también el inicio del QE2 a finales de 2010 partiendo de un saldo neto de 400.000 M, el QE2 completo son unos 600.000, el saldo actual es de 800.000, es decir, todavía le quedan al amigo Ben unos 200.000 que inyectar hasta finales de junio.

El amigo Ben había dicho que inyectaría unos 75.000 por mes, durante 8 meses, desde noviembre 2010 hasta junio de 2011, pues bien, en 3 meses se ha gastado 400.000 millones y afronta los 5 meses que quedan hasta junio con "solo" 200.000 millones, es decir, haciendo cálculos rápidos:

inyectado 400.000 en 3 meses----> 400.000/90 días = 4.444 milllones $ cada día.

Por inyectar 200.000 en 5 meses--> 200.000/150 días= 1.333 millones $ cada día.

Es decir, si dosifica a partir de ahora, la fuerza de las inyecciones se reduce a la tercera parte.

Si no dosifica, fiesta un mes y medio más y después..., no se sabe, salvo que el efecto de la sobredosis actual esté por llegar al mercado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Feb 2011)

esto pide unos cortitos de aperitivo señores ::

me voy.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Feb 2011)

zulo, que opinas de urbas y quabit???????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> zulo, que opinas de urbas y quabit???????



a la chacharrada otra vez ? 

Opino que lo pueden dejar a usted sin un centimo en su cuenta, aunque para serle sinceroni los miro :no:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Feb 2011)

Buenos días... 

Ahora subo un gráfico de como veo el día, pero antes quería darle un thanks a BL y decirle que el gráfico de los POMO days es el mejor gráfico que se ha subido a este hilo...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Feb 2011)

He entrado corto en 10960f, y lo he cerrado cuando ha tocado la tendencia alcista 10920f porque pensaba que rebotaría... al final ha seguido bajando... :|







Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Feb 2011)

Buenos días


Spoiler



Abierto corto de ibex 10903



La facción berserker del TT ha vuelto.


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Feb 2011)

Por cierto
Estoy escuchando en interecoñomía que Renta 4 se convierte en banco.
Enhorabuena a los premiados!!


----------



## aksarben (8 Feb 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Por cierto
> Estoy escuchando en interecoñomía que Renta 4 se convierte en banco.
> Enhorabuena a los premiados!!



A ver si cuando sean banco se dan más aire con las transferencias...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Feb 2011)

Pollastre, de unos niveles de esa niña ande (aunque sea inventeselos), que desde que se ha ido a surcar nuevos mares el capitán Zuloman, este hilo está ya por la tercera página... ::

Por cierto, jran momento para meter unos cortiños con stop bastante cercano...

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Feb 2011)

Observen en la parte final del gráfico el "efecto Bernanke", por algún motivo ha preferido gastarse todo el QE2 en dos meses para abortar varias veces la corrección.

¿Algún amiguete mal posicionado...? perdón, quiero decir, ¿el interés nacional así lo aconsejaba?

O eso, o la teoría que yo apuntaba de que los datos USA son falsos, manipulados a peor, y que pisa el acelerador para que China siga tomando medidas contra la inflación de forma errónea...

... porque si los datos de verdad son malos y el tío pretende arreglarlo así, ¿qué piensa hacer en marzo cuando se le agote el combustible?


----------



## aksarben (8 Feb 2011)

Hemos sufrido un éxodo de los más posteadores, nos estamos quedando los más silenciosos


----------



## Misterio (8 Feb 2011)

Pues que va a hacer emitir más pasta, ya amenazará con que se acaba el mundo y le volverán a dejar hacer lo mismo.


----------



## aksarben (8 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ... porque si los datos de verdad son malos y el tío pretende arreglarlo así, ¿qué piensa hacer en marzo cuando se le agote el combustible?



Como yonki del dinero barato que es, volver a echar gasofa al helicóptero, me temo.


----------



## qpvlde (8 Feb 2011)

hasta que sus principales acreedores del lejano oriente le sigan comprando su alma::::

el tema es que pasará el dia que se harten::


----------



## Claca (8 Feb 2011)

Buenos días







Mientras, para calmar las ansias bajistas, un valor que ahora sí ofrece oportunidades en cortos:







El stop en el 56.75. Paciencia y tampoco deberíamos insistir si la directriz alcista aguanta.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Feb 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Pues que va a hacer emitir más pasta, *ya amenazará con que se acaba el mundo y le volverán a dejar hacer lo mismo.*



Ahí te quería yo ver, hay que amenazar con que el mundo se acaba en aproximadamente un mes siempre y cuando siga comprando a este ritmo.

Es de suponer que empiece a amenazar antes de dejar que la bolsa dé un susto, es decir, es necesaria una amenaza previa antes de que empiecen las caídas.

¿Tomamos lo de "elevar el techo máximo de gasto" como la amenaza previa?

Terra - EEUU: techo de la deuda sería alcanzado en abril-mayo (Tesoro) - Finanzas - Noticias

Sí, sí, en abril-mayo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Feb 2011)

El de los 2000 contratos del otro día parece que tiene mal genio...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Feb 2011)

Acabamos de bajar 88 puntos en 3 minutos... qué ha pasado...? :

Había entrado corto en 10955f y estaba fijando stops y objetivos, tenía puesto recomprar en 10900f y va y se me hace... vaya chamba!! )

Saludos...


----------



## Misterio (8 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ahí te quería yo ver, hay que amenazar con que el mundo se acaba en aproximadamente un mes siempre y cuando siga comprando a este ritmo.
> 
> Es de suponer que empiece a amenazar antes de dejar que la bolsa dé un susto, es decir, es necesaria una amenaza previa antes de que empiecen las caídas.
> 
> ...



No lo dudes, yo estoy con la teoría de Hugolp y que suele plasmar bien en la página de errorespuntuales y es la de que antes de dejar de imprimir Bernanke se quema a lo bonzo.

De repente ha habido mucho movimiento en los índices no? y eso que ha habido una subasta "buena" de Grecia.


----------



## Misterio (8 Feb 2011)

> China	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Acaba de subir los tipos de interés. Sube los tipos de depósito y préstamos en 25 puntos básicos.




Aquí esta la explicación.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Observen en la parte final del gráfico el "efecto Bernanke", por algún motivo ha preferido gastarse todo el QE2 en dos meses para abortar varias veces la corrección.
> 
> ¿Algún amiguete mal posicionado...? perdón, quiero decir, ¿el interés nacional así lo aconsejaba?
> 
> ...





Misterio dijo:


> *China	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguimos para bingo, Bernanke tiene ahora mismo una copa de vino en la mano.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Feb 2011)

la hostia que se esta dando Reyal, Urbas y colonial... como alguien se haya querido subir al carro esta mañana cuando estaban subiendo un 10%........... sin comentarios.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Feb 2011)

ayer no hubo un movimiento raro a ultima hora en el ibex bajando casi casi un 1.5% para luego en un minuto estar .6% en positivo???? eso es normal?


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pollastre, de unos niveles de esa niña ande (aunque sea inventeselos), que desde que se ha ido a surcar nuevos mares el capitán Zuloman, este hilo está ya por la tercera página... ::
> 
> Por cierto, jran momento para meter unos cortiños con stop bastante cercano...
> 
> Saludos...




Inventarmelos debería... porque tengo el módulo sandwich desactivado y, por lo tanto et honestamente, no tengo ni puta idea de proyecciones para hoy :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Para reflexionar... cómo el hombre moderno puede llegar a depender de su propia tecnología :cook:

El caso es que las proyecciones neurales intradiarias... incluso en el dual xeon... me penalizan con unos pocos msec por ronda de cálculo, y eso puede llegar a marcar la diferencia entre una buena entrada y otra mediocre... entre eso y que realmente ya no las uso, pues... poco incentivo tengo para activarlas, la verdad.

Para colmo de males, el Capitán Zuloman ya no surca los mares (coño, una rima, juro que ha sido sin querer).

Como decía, echo de menos al malvado Capitán Zulomán, pañuelo pirata ceñido a sus seniles sienes, florete en mano y el viento en su melena, liderando el asalto suicida de los corsarios cargados de gacelas contra la flota de su Majestad Leoncia.

(Todos sabemos como acaba tan desigual lance, no hace falta hacer sangre...)


----------



## Claca (8 Feb 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pollastre, de unos niveles de esa niña ande (aunque sea inventeselos), que desde que se ha ido a surcar nuevos mares el capitán Zuloman, este hilo está ya por la tercera página... ::
> 
> Por cierto, jran momento para meter unos cortiños con stop bastante cercano...
> 
> Saludos...









100 puntos, es un poco de pobres, lo sé.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Feb 2011)

Acabo de llegar. 3 horas fuera y esto no se ha movido nada... no me extraña que en 3 horas haya habido 3 comentarios... :ouch:

En fin, Claca yo para el más puro intradía sigo este, pero para mirar, a las 12 cerré la tienda de ultramarinos como dice pollastre... 







Saludos...


----------



## rafaxl (8 Feb 2011)

A mi no me extraña que apenas se escriba en el hilo, puesto que a tanta manipulacion de los indices la cosa se ha vuelto muy monotona haciendo siempre lo que les va en gana.

Te tienen todo el dia con un aburrimiento bestial y a ultima hora meten un zambombazo pero eso si, por lo bajini para que no se note.

Datos falseados, reacciones contradictorias etc.

Yo sigo leyendoos.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Feb 2011)

estaba estudiando indicadores para alternativas cuando di con este video acerca de que no hay que hacer si eres una gacela

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Q8WZQnUWm_E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

PD: hagan como yo


----------



## Claca (8 Feb 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Acabo de llegar. 3 horas fuera y esto no se ha movido nada... no me extraña que en 3 horas haya habido 3 comentarios... :ouch:
> 
> En fin, Claca yo para el más puro intradía sigo este, pero para mirar, a las 12 cerré la tienda de ultramarinos como dice pollastre...
> 
> ...



Bueno


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Feb 2011)

No me extraña que el hilo se pierda por ahí...

Me he leído 3 páginas, y menudo aburrimiento: gráficos, números, proyecciones... como se echa de menos el TT.


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2011)

hoy poco que ganar... parece que mejor abrir cortos más arriba... 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Feb 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Hemos sufrido un éxodo de los más posteadores, nos estamos quedando los más silenciosos



Yo les sigo leyendo eh..


----------



## Nico (8 Feb 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No me extraña que el hilo se pierda por ahí...
> 
> Me he leído 3 páginas, y menudo aburrimiento: gráficos, números, proyecciones... como se echa de menos el TT.



Me has hecho reir mucho Pecata !! ))


----------



## rosonero (8 Feb 2011)

Otro que sigue y lee más que escribe y que espera pacientemente el guano (Bernanke mediante)

Saludos.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (8 Feb 2011)

Aunque no puedo aportar prácticamente nada todavía, os sigo con interés. Pero soy pro-guano también.


----------



## Catacrack (8 Feb 2011)

Antipatriotas!


----------



## Abner (8 Feb 2011)

Es que la Bolsa son como los programas del cuore, que si no se hace sangre no mola (estoooo, que yo no los veo, ahora, pero por ser pagafantas en su momento allá hace lustros, tuve que tragar Mariñas y Lozano por un tubo, :fiufiu. 

Podemos hacer nuestro propio market de apuestas. Primera apuesta. ¿Bernanke lanzará un QE3 cuando se acabe la pasta en junio para seguir chutando al SP?

Yo voto que sí, hasta el infinito y más allá, si total, una vez ya has pasado 3 kilómetros de la raya roja, otro kilómetro más no se va a notar mucho. Creo que voy a pasar el fondo de inversión de renta fija, que ya está en negativo, a renta variable en bolsa americana, que no se diga que no tengo ganas de perder mis leuros sufridamente ganaos. 

Pollastre, si no va a usar la niña de intradiarios, pásela que yo la ejecuto con mucho gusto (en el buen sentido se entiende) preferiblemente con código fuente


----------



## Nico (8 Feb 2011)

*Abner:*

Debo avisarte que a la actual "burn rate" con la que está gastando dinero Mr. Bernanke, los dineros de la QE2 *no le llegan a Junio ni soñando*... apenas si le llegan a MARZO (ver página anterior con explicación y gráficos de Bendita Liquidez).


----------



## Fran200 (8 Feb 2011)

Otro que está esperando la corrección por estos lares.

El SP en los 1320, así que como no esperábamos que tirara más arriba de este nivel antes de un recorte, estamos en liquidez.

Por mi propio bien espero ese recorte hacia la zona de los 1260-70.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Otro que está esperando la corrección por estos lares.
> 
> El SP en los 1320, así que como no esperábamos que tirara más arriba de este nivel antes de un recorte, estamos en liquidez.
> 
> Por mi propio bien espero ese recorte hacia la zona de los 1260-70.



Si aciertas es para darte las dos orejas, la vuelta al ruedo, sacarte por la puerta grande y ponerle tu nombre a la plaza. :8:

Porque mira que está cabezón el barbas, lleva el SP con tiralíneas.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2011)




----------



## Nico (8 Feb 2011)

Por sentimiento contrario el rally que nos van a regalar en estos días previos a la corrección nos dejará a todos verdes de bronca.

Salvo unas pocas posiciones yo también me he pasado a la liquidez. Prefiero contar las monedas en casa y esperar que se vuelvan a definir tendencias claras.

Los últimos miles de millones de dólares que se los lleve otro !!


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Ya estoy de vuelta en el redil.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy han empezado el día de una forma curiosa, han metido tres tandas de 144 órdenes exactamente o al menos eso me sale a mi, todas de venta. Como viene siendo habitual estos días se lo han pensado mejor y se han puesto a comprar de nuevo enseguida, para volver a rajarse hacia las 9:20 y a las 10 otro meneo al alza. Mareo puro y duro para empezar las sesiones, si señor.

Hacia las 11:30 se han vuelto a poner vendedores pero esta vez ya iba en serio y han seguido vendiendo todo el resto del día a pesar de lo que se ha visto en el gráfico, claro que desde las 11:40 la actividad se ha reducido totalmente al mínimo, prácticamente lo han dejado en piloto automático entrando alguna que otra vez.

En subasta me sale que han comprado.

Parece que hoy haya sido un día de trámite o de esos momentos previos a un cambio de tendencia fuerte. Sin embargo hoy se ha vuelto a ver el momentum alcista que tenemos, cuando hay piloto automático se tiende a subir incluso si el saldo es negativo y lo más gordo de las operaciones del día ha sido de venta. Parece que esperan gap al alza de nuevo para mañana.


----------



## Claca (8 Feb 2011)

De momento el VIX ha vuelto a la carga por enésima vez contra el soporte. La vela que ha dejado lo dice todo:













El hecho que no pueda romper no ha impedido, por eso, nuevas alzas en el SP500.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Feb 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No me extraña que el hilo se pierda por ahí...
> 
> Me he leído 3 páginas, y menudo aburrimiento: *gráficos*, números, proyecciones... como se echa de menos el TT.



Si nadie mira mis gráficos... :´( En el último he puesto "Zuloman vuelve!!!!!" y nadie se ha fijado... :X

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si nadie mira mis gráficos... :´( En el último he puesto "Zuloman vuelve!!!!!" y nadie se ha fijado... :X
> 
> Saludos...



Yo si, y además me he reido un poco, pero no he comentado nada


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si nadie mira mis gráficos... :´( En el último he puesto "Zuloman vuelve!!!!!" y nadie se ha fijado... :X
> 
> Saludos...




Yo también lo he visto... pero el muy truhán, el afectado, el interesado, el mismísimo capitán zuloman.... no ha dado señales de vida.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Feb 2011)

Por aclamacion popular me veo en la penosa obligacion de reincidir en mis analisis de TT aunque yo mismo no los utilice.

Vendran las 7 plagas mientras los at , fundamentales, niñas y demas sistemas bolsisticos esperan la llegada a los diecisietemiles en tendencia alcista infinita.

Doblaran la rodilla los largos en pocos dias, las subidas se tornaran bajadas y los cielos se volveran obscuros , las gacelas presas de panico pondran stops,pero de nada les servira, las bruscas caidas tendenciales los haran saltar como caen de una en una las piezas de domino.

Cuando los 10300 hayan arruinado a los largos y se hable de los 3000 tonuelisticos vereis asomar por el horizonte una embarcacion abombada......cuando se acerque mas vereis que es el arca del capitan Zuloman con parejas de gacelas de todas las especies para reploblar las bolsas.

Seran estas y no otras las gacelas que llegaran sanas y salvas a las praderas de plusva escalando las cuspides infinitas de los diecisietemiles repletas de verdes pastos.

Vamos que no se dejen engañar ponganse cortos y aguanten hasta que vean con claridad el giro, si son conservadores o cobardicas como Fran 200o pueden quedarse en liquidez y perderse parte de las plusvas.

EDITO: Y usted pollastre no sea insolidario y conecte las proyecciones de la niña para que esta pobre gacela vieja y jubilada pueda disfrutar con sus proyecciones.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Feb 2011)

Incrédulo me hayo ante el espectáculo...los sistemas locos de remate. He suplementado la pantalla principal con otra agarrada con fixo, para ver hasta donde suben estos.
Fuera del canal...lo normal es que vuelva de una tacada...al menos a 1317


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Incrédulo me hayo ante el espectáculo*...los sistemas locos de remate*. He suplementado la pantalla principal con otra agarrada con fiso, para ver hasta donde suben estos.
> Fuera del canal...lo normal es que vuelva de una tacada...al menos a 1317



Poco ha tardado el TT en acertar sus previsiones sobre los sistemas de trading 

" Vendran las 7 plagas mientras los at , fundamentales, niñas y demas sistemas bolsisticos esperan la llegada a los diecisietemiles en tendencia alcista infinita....."

Sigamos : los dias amaneceran claros y diafanos perooooooo por las noches cuando todos descansan las fieras manadas de leoncios aprovecharan a calma para levar a cabo su maquiavelico plan, noticias inesperadas, falsos rumores y expicaciones tecnicas intentaran justificar lo invitabe mientras os desgarrados cuerpos de las gacelas yacen semidevorados por toda la sabana en un macabro espectacuo de sangre y terror.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Feb 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUPz3YWXIbI[/YOUTUBE]

Vamos a relajarnos con música suave.

El batería, lo vamos a contratar para darle al botón SELL, pero ni así hoygan.:8:

Los futuros Hispanistanís, aguantan el chaparrón sin inmutarse en exceso. Nadie se fía de lo que está pasando.

Creo que hay muchas gacelillas abandonadas a su suerte en la cima.


----------



## Misterio (8 Feb 2011)

Que parte de .. "hay un señor con barba que esta manipulando todo el sistema" no acabáis de entender .


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Feb 2011)

Un gobernante corrupto y mentiroso vendra de tierras con nombre de animal, los demas gobernantes temeran que la miseria el paro y el hambre que trae consigo se contagie a sus paises...........el intentara engañar a sus homologos y estos utilizaran las bolsas para controlar a la fiera .....



...


----------



## rafaxl (8 Feb 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Que parte de .. "hay un señor con barba que esta manipulando todo el sistema" no acabáis de entender .


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2011)

¿por qué habrá subido hoy el bono...? ienso:


----------



## rafaxl (8 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿por qué habrá subido hoy el bono...? ienso:



Yo tambien estoy con la duda. Con la tonteria ya esta en 5,34% otra vez.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Por aclamacion popular me veo en la penosa obligacion de reincidir en mis analisis de TT aunque yo mismo no los utilice.
> 
> Vendran las 7 plagas mientras los at , fundamentales, niñas y demas sistemas bolsisticos esperan la llegada a los diecisietemiles en tendencia alcista infinita.
> 
> ...



Tiene "cohone" pues no me ha llamado cobardica la gacela esta. Usted salga a la sabana a pastar, que lo que menos que le va a pasar es que se la coman.


Así se ve Vd. ahora







Pero adivine quien está debajo de león 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgDTz_RFMmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abner (9 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Yo tambien estoy con la duda. Con la tonteria ya esta en 5,34% otra vez.



Creo que puede deberse al Zejas con su talante, tatrás respecto a que si Cataluña y el resto de las CCAA pueden seguir chutándose de deuda cual yonki su droja. 

Suerte pa tós, que la tendencia os acompañe.


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Tiene "cohone" pues no me ha llamado cobardica la gacela esta. Usted salga a la sabana a pastar, que lo que menos que le va a pasar es que se la coman.
> 
> 
> Así se ve Vd. ahora
> ...




En su defensa, podría argumentarse que no está claro - leyendo la homilía del Capitán Zuloman - si le ha llamado "cobardica" o "conservador".

El texto del profeta del TT no es claro en esa parte... hay varias interpretaciones.

Para interpretar al Maestro en todas sus posibilidades, habrá que hacer una escisión y abrir dos ramas, la numérica/ortodoxa (Mulder y un servidor) y la técnica/protestante (Claca, LCASC y Ud. mismo, por ejemplo).


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Pollastre, si no va a usar la niña de intradiarios, pásela que yo la ejecuto con mucho gusto (en el buen sentido se entiende) preferiblemente con código fuente




Vamos, Señor Abner... 

todos sabemos que Ud. ha estado desarrollando en secreto, durante todas estas semanas, un AI soportada por estructuras NN artificiales. 

Ud. solicita mi tecnología para despistar, pero existen informes más que fiables acerca de su programa secreto de enriquecimiento de ... redes neurales capaces de calcular una operación XOR :XX::XX:


----------



## aksarben (9 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ud. solicita mi tecnología para despistar, pero existen informes más que fiables acerca de su programa secreto de enriquecimiento de ... redes neurales capaces de calcular una operación XOR :XX::XX:



Hoyga, que calcular una XOR con alto grado de confiabilidad puede ser muy complicado ::

Pa mi que lo de compartir la niña no ha colao :ouch:


----------



## Abner (9 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Vamos, Señor Abner...
> 
> todos sabemos que Ud. ha estado desarrollando en secreto, durante todas estas semanas, un AI soportada por estructuras NN artificiales.
> 
> Ud. solicita mi tecnología para despistar, pero existen informes más que fiables acerca de su programa secreto de enriquecimiento de ... redes neurales capaces de calcular una operación XOR :XX::XX:



Mi niña es tan avanzada que el otro día me dijo que quería independizarse, que la alquilara un hosting para ayudarla a empezar por su cuenta. Es lo que tienen los lenguajes de alto nivel, se abstraen tanto que el SW se te pone a filosofar.


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Hoyga, que calcular una XOR con alto grado de confiabilidad puede ser muy complicado ::



Desconfíe, hay reportes de inteligencia militar que afirman que el Señor Abner se encuentra muy cerca de conseguirlo, si es que no lo ha hecho ya para cuando Ud. lea estas líneas.

Deberíamos pasar a una política de agresión preventiva, "just in case"...


----------



## atman (9 Feb 2011)

¿echando de menos el assembler?


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2011)

atman dijo:


> ¿echando de menos el assembler?




Coincidentalmente... en estos últimos 2-3 meses, lo estoy echando de "más" ::

Estoy involucrado en un proyecto de electrónica, gestionado por microcontroladores... los cuales programo directamente en assembler con sus muertos.

Es lo que tiene tener disponibles... 32Kb (sí, kilobytes) de RAM para todo: programa, datos, variables....

Vamos, que el compilador de C++, como que no ::


----------



## debianita (9 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Coincidentalmente... en estos últimos 2-3 meses, lo estoy echando de "más" ::
> 
> Estoy involucrado en un proyecto de electrónica, gestionado por microcontroladores... los cuales programo directamente en assembler con sus muertos.
> 
> ...



Que micros usa? Yo empecé con los PICS aunque me jarté y me pasé a los atmel, eso de poder compilar usando el port de gcc para AVR no tiene precio. Pero desde hace meses tengo el vicio olvidado.


Mejor hablar de estos temas, porque de mis puts ... :: :ouch: :ouch: espero que se hunda esto antes del vencimiento


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2011)

A los buenos días!

Parece que tenemos aquí a muchos foreros trabajando en programación a bajo nivel, lo mio es todo lo contrario y yo tiro hacia el alto nivel.

Parece que hoy seguimos pepones en cuanto al volumen.


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2011)

Justamente, son PIC24x ... son putas maravillas encastradas en unos pocos mm2... casi parece increíble.

Y todavía les da para hacer interface con USB, UARTS, Ethernet, SPI, I2C....

Y la magia del assembler... ah, el assembler... me recuerda a mis tiempos de mnemónicos del zx81... para una vez que puedo volver a los viejos tiempos, no voy a arruinarlo con un compilador de C :: (que los hay, por cierto)


----------



## tintigorri (9 Feb 2011)

¡Caballero, me recuerda Ud. a un compañero que cursaba informática. Cuando él se ponía ha hablar, a los demás nos parecía arameo¡¡

Yo le pongo interés, pero juro que no le pillo. Lo mio va por otros derroteros.

pD. Le he supuesto a Ud. que tiene "pilila", si no fuera su caso, disculpe sra/srta pollastre.





pollastre dijo:


> Justamente, son PIC24x ... son putas maravillas encastradas en unos pocos mm2... casi parece increíble.
> 
> Y todavía les da para hacer interface con USB, UARTS, Ethernet, SPI, I2C....
> 
> Y la magia del assembler... ah, el assembler... me recuerda a mis tiempos de mnemónicos del zx81... para una vez que puedo volver a los viejos tiempos, no voy a arruinarlo con un compilador de C :: (que los hay, por cierto)


----------



## pepo0 (9 Feb 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTS86RVK_Kc[/YOUTUBE]

:Baile:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Feb 2011)

Ya estoy por aquí...  El ibex haciendo nuevos máximos y ustedes hablando de si pollastre tiene pilila... ::

Por cierto, el máximo lo ha hecho tocando el techo del canal que dibujé ayer... (el de Zuloman vuelve!!!!!!)

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2011)

tintigorri dijo:


> ¡Caballero, me recuerda Ud. a un compañero que cursaba informática. Cuando él se ponía ha hablar, a los demás nos parecía arameo¡¡
> 
> Yo le pongo interés, pero juro que no le pillo. Lo mio va por otros derroteros.
> 
> pD. Le he supuesto a Ud. que tiene "pilila", si no fuera su caso, disculpe sra/srta pollastre.



No haga mucho caso a mis ocasionales desvaríos técnicos.... de cuando en cuando nos entretenemos en el hilo haciendo "chit-chat" de todo un poco, cuando los mercados no nos dan suficiente marcha.

Así que, al final del día, cada uno acaba aportando sus respectivas aficiones (o frustraciones).

Por ejemplo, el profeta Zuloman es experto en TT y en venta de zulos bajo condiciones de mercado draconianas.
El forero Nico parece aficionado a la física teórica de partículas, algún día tendría que cruzar un par de lanzas con él cuando nos aburramos en un lateral.
Percatar Minutar _solía_ operar en Forex, pero últimamente ha volcado su interés hacia las revistas "Tu Bebé", "Ser Padres Hoy", y demás del ramo 

Y así podríamos seguir con unos cuantos...

así pues, de todos estos temas puede Ud. esperar comentarios en el hilo, cuando no estamos ganando dinero :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> y ustedes hablando de si pollastre tiene pilila... ::



#ROMPT> Irrelevante. Los métodos de reproducción humana no son de mi interés, para eso tenemos la clonación de objetos en C++

(ves, Mulder, como no estoy obsesionado con la AI? Soy perfectamente normal).



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Saludos...



Et pipos !


----------



## Nico (9 Feb 2011)

Estimado Maese Pollastre... creo que equivocó mi frase.

Yo no le dije que estaba interesado por la física de partículas !!, lo que le dije fue que:

*- Tenía interés de intercambiar partículas con una física !!*

(es que la muchacha está de muy buen ver y el uniforme que usa en el laboratorio es bastante sexy).


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Feb 2011)

Je, je, no he querido decir nada pero llevo toda la mañana esperando la saltada de stops del que entró como un burro con casi 400 contratos a las 9:30.


----------



## Demonic_Tutor (9 Feb 2011)

Pregunta a los leoncios del foro:

Compre hace tiempo unos titulillos de BME (por eso de ser los dueños del casino financiero)
Me sorprende bastante las subidas que lleva este año.
Como novato en inversiones, no tengo muy claro cuand orealizar beneficios, o esperar a que se agote.

La verdad es que compre con intencion de mantenerlo a largo plazo (buen dividendo y empresa susceptible de ser germannizada) , pero ahora mismo no tengo muy claro que hacer.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Feb 2011)

Hoy he visto mi indicador de volumen en el nivel más alto que recuerdo, parece que se han esforzado en marcar nuevo máximo.

El POMO de ayer del SP era pequeñito, unos 3000M, hoy es el último POMO de la actual tanda (tienen que publicar la nueva).

Si Fran (el leoncio cobarde) acierta y empieza el recorte, podría coincidir con la publicación de un calendario de POMO's menos "pepón".


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Estimado Maese Pollastre... creo que equivocó mi frase.
> 
> Yo no le dije que estaba interesado por la física de partículas !!, lo que le dije fue que:
> 
> ...



Una bata blanca... ¿ bastante sexy ?

A menos que no lleve nada debajo... no sé si a mí me parecería sexy ese uniforme :


----------



## Abner (9 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Estimado Maese Pollastre... creo que equivocó mi frase.
> 
> Yo no le dije que estaba interesado por la física de partículas !!, lo que le dije fue que:
> 
> ...



Mmmm, pero lleva botas negras de cuero de tacón??


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Feb 2011)

acaba de pasar por encima de mi casa un heicoptero a toda veocidad, soo me ha dado tiempo a comprobar que e copiloto era un tipo de barbas que hababa ingles ¿ puede afectar eso a la bolsa ? ienso:


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Mmmm, pero lleva botas negras de cuero de tacón??



Si ya se le vé a Ud. a kilómetros que es fan de NCIS...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Feb 2011)

Vaya lateral de 2 horas de duración... 10920 - 10950... :ouch:


----------



## Claca (9 Feb 2011)

Otra posibilidad:







En cualquier caso, con el doble máximo en los 11.050, perder los 10.775 sería extremadamente negativo y nos mandaría directos a los 10.530.


----------



## Nico (9 Feb 2011)

Si bien me temo que nos van a dar un "vuelo al infinito", todas las cifras que he estado revisando (las de Benditaliquidez incluídas) me hacen temer -como a Fran- que esto está ya funcionando como un milagro de Lourdes.

Dado que soy un inversor de pocas luces cuando llegan estos momentos de riesgo, hago un paso al costado, dejo a los astutos e inteligentes llevarse el último dólar (en este caso las últimas decenas de miles de millones de dólares -está Berni repartiendo a manos llenas-) y me pongo líquido hasta que el panorama aclare lo suficiente.

Seguramente me sentiré owneado viendo subir los valores y activos que acabo de liquidar pero, ya tuve mi premio "bernakiano" y prefiero retirarme a mi cueva a contar las monedas de oro y a esperar otro momento de pillaje para ingresar al juego.

_- Eh!, Zuloman !!, pare ese barco que me subo !!... tiene otra cervecita ?, adelante, ya estamos a bordo ! _


----------



## Nico (9 Feb 2011)

Respecto al gran tema en debate hoy -día de profundas meditaciones por lo visto-, hago presente que, TAMBIEN hay chicas de bata a las que les interesa intercambiar partículas -arte que pueden manejar con particular maestría y dominio de teoría y práctica-.






​

De todos modos, nunca dije que la física en cuestión usara bata, dije "uniforme". Dejen volar un poco su imaginación señores !


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

El barbas ha hablado y ¡que nos echen un galgo!

Andele, andele! arriba, arriba, arriba!


----------



## atman (9 Feb 2011)

En los Google ads de burbuja hay uno que necesita con urgencia alguien que ayude con el posicionamiento. Anuncia plástico de burbujas...


----------



## Catacrack (9 Feb 2011)

Mulder se olvido la foto. A ver si el raton nos trae los 17k.


----------



## Taxidermista (9 Feb 2011)

Bono portugués a 10 años al 7,357 hace 15 minutos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Feb 2011)

Jajaja, acabo de llegar hace 10 minutos... vaya desbandada! :

PD: Por quedar con otra inmobiliaria, le hemos metido un rebajón de 60.000€ a la casa que más no ha gustado hasta ahora... y encima podemos hacer un alquiler con opción a compra de 2-3 años con 100% para la compra... 

PD2: Las dos veces que hemos tocado 11.0xx hoy lo han tirado 100 puntos...


----------



## Demonic_Tutor (9 Feb 2011)

Demonic_Tutor dijo:


> Pregunta a los leoncios del foro:
> 
> Compre hace tiempo unos titulillos de BME (por eso de ser los dueños del casino financiero)
> Me sorprende bastante las subidas que lleva este año.
> ...



Todos a la vez no :no:

A nadie le llama la atencion los movimientos de patapum parriba de este valor??


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Feb 2011)

Uff, en el Ibex, o están acojonados o pasa algo raro, la sesión de ayer fue rara pero la de hoy es rarísima.

Ni ayer ni hoy se han dignado siquiera en probar suelos a primera hora ni el resto del día, ahora parece como si nadie se atreviera a vender.

En el Ibex han metido una orden a lo bestia por la mañana que ha arrasado toda la oferta sin problemas, han estado unas horas por las alturas y luego han vuelto a vender para dejarlo casi igual, tanto en precio como en volumen, lateral hasta apertura USA y otra vez igual arrasada de tropecientos puntos y de momento no los han vendido.

Supongo que si saltó el stop por la mañana habrán puesto otro mayor, confiando en el SP, que siempre rebota.

Podría estar por saltar el stop del de las 16h.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Incrédulo me hayo ante el espectáculo...los sistemas locos de remate. He suplementado la pantalla principal con otra agarrada con fixo, para ver hasta donde suben estos.
> Fuera del canal...lo normal es que vuelva de una tacada...al menos a 1317



Parece que ya puedo quitar la pantalla suplementaria, estamos dentro del redil, al menos muy cerquita.
Porque como esto se dispare otra vez arriba....


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRCO9H309Rw[/YOUTUBE] ::


.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Parece que ya puedo quitar la pantalla suplementaria, estamos dentro del redil, al menos muy cerquita.
> Porque como esto se dispare otra vez arriba....
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cómo ves el nuevo calendario de POMO's que van a publicar? ¿te han chivao algo?

PD: de momento 50/50 en lo que se refiere a


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Feb 2011)

¿ ya se ha limpiado la caquita el señor cobradica ? :XX::XX:


----------



## Fran200 (9 Feb 2011)

Demonic_Tutor dijo:


> Todos a la vez no :no:
> 
> A nadie le llama la atencion los movimientos de patapum parriba de este valor??



No sigo ese valor, aunque desde mi humilde opinión.
Siempre debes tener una estrategia de entrada y salida. Unos objetivos, y cuando se cumplan fuera. En el momento de vender y realizar beneficios te olvidas y a buscar otra entrada en otro valor. Que sube más, pues que le vamos a hacer, tu has conseguido lo que querías (En bolsa eso de podría haber conseguido un 5% más se puede convertir rápidamente en "con lo que estaba ganando, ahora le pierdo un 10%, tendría que haber vendido)

Mi consejo: Stop Profit, ajustado. Lo pones en los soportes que va creando (un poco por debajo) y sigues el precio por detrás hasta que se gire. Es lo que te va a aconsejar cualquier "analista"


----------



## Fran200 (9 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ ya se ha limpiado la caquita el señor cobradica ? :XX::XX:



Espero que tenga bien afeitadita y perfumadita la nuca, que tenemos una cita.:XX::XX:::


----------



## Fran200 (9 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Cómo ves el nuevo calendario de POMO's que van a publicar? ¿te han chivao algo?
> 
> PD: de momento 50/50 en lo que se refiere a







En pocos días veremos la estrategia que siguen. De todas formas no debería afectar al recorte, tiene que haber una recogida de beneficios controlada.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> En pocos días veremos la estrategia que siguen. De todas formas no debería afectar al recorte, tiene que haber una recogida de beneficios controlada.



¿ antes o despues de los 17.000 ? :XX:::


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2011)

quiero guano del bueno...


----------



## Claca (9 Feb 2011)

Demonic_Tutor dijo:


> Todos a la vez no :no:
> 
> A nadie le llama la atencion los movimientos de patapum parriba de este valor??









En perspectiva vemos que ha parado en una zona donde confluyen varias directrices, no ha sido casualidad que gire precisamente en este nivel. La subida que ha experimentado se ha producido a raíz de superar al alza una resistencia muy clara (discontinua verde), noticias y tal, ni caso, piensa que a nosotros siempre nos llegan tarde: 







Las subidas verticales son muy díficiles de operar, lo mejor es lo que te ha dicho Fran200, ponerte unos objetivos y un stop profit. Ahora veamos cómo está el tema:







En 15 minutos se aprecian signos claros de deterioro en la fuerza de la subida, pues la directriz de corto plazo se ha roto a la baja. La siguiente zona de soporte, a menos de un 3% del cierre de hoy, se encuentra justo por debajo de los 22 euros, además está muy cerquita de un punto fibo. Luego ya tendríamos una zona de soporte mayor, señalada en el rectángulo verde, pero en mi opinión más que situar un stop tan abajo, la cuestión estaría en dejar poco margen y si más adelante sigue recortando y se puede plantear una operación de compra, entrar nuevamente en el valor.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Feb 2011)

buenas tardes, despues de meses leyendo los post de bolsa que escribis hoy me he atrevido a registrar, porque ante la cantidad de futuros padres y madres ejjjpeculadores que dejaran el barco y de gacelas testiculares que van a volver al tochomercado se necesitaran gacelas frescas para que la rueda siga girando

no puedo aportar muchos conocimientos bursatiles porque con el nivel del foro quedaria en ridiculo pero espero ser una parte activa del mismo y sumarme al buen rollo que teneis

p.d. zuloman no te vayas...... quien guiara a las gacelas en la proxima caida si no eres tu???? ademas, en caso de que las previsiones fallen el negro ya te conoce y asi en lo q tu le entretienes......


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2011)

Ya estoy de vuelta al redil.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario positivo por poco.

Hoy nos han dado otro día de lo más extraño donde el gráfico apenas tiene algo que ver con el volumen que han metido los leoncios. Han empezado el día vendiendo fuerte y, como viene siendo costumbre esta semana, se lo han pensado mejor a los 10 minutos y se han puesto a comprar, a los 10 minutos otra vez a vender y a los 10 minutos otra vez a comprar. Está claro que la cosa va de marear al personal durante la primera media hora, aunque a partir de ahí ya se han quedado compradores.

A las 11:40 se han puesto vendedores de nuevo, en esta ocasión con bastante saña, ya que durante estos momentos han metido un paquetón de unos 406 contratos a la venta, entre otras empapeladas menos fuertes, el fervor vendedor has finalizado a las 12:10 aproximadamente y a partir de ahí se han quedado en piloto automático.

A las 14:30 han empezado a comprar de nuevo, a ratos con bastante fuerza y también con alguna venta aislada hacia el final de la sesión.

En subasta han vendido.

En resumen, están que no se aclaran mucho, pero parece que esta semana los inicios de sesión se basan en despistar a las gacelas a ver si vamos o volvemos, ya llevamos unas cuantas demostraciones de lo cabros que son en este aspecto. Cada vez esto tiene más pinta de ser una distribución pero con fondo alcista fuerte, una configuración de mercado muy difícil de operar. Para mañana parece que esperan gap a la baja, pero está claro que eso no tiene consecuencias una vez abierta la sesión estos días.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Feb 2011)

estamos en un lateral entre 10780 y 11040.........rebotando como las pelotas locas....... hasta q los leones decidan romper por uno de los dos lados........parece que por arriba........ pero la ultima vez q tonteamos asi y los demas subian rompiendo resistencias pero nosotros no........lo que hicimos fue romper por abajo...... y bastante


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> buenas tardes, despues de meses leyendo los post de bolsa que escribis hoy me he atrevido a registrar, porque ante la cantidad de futuros padres y madres ejjjpeculadores que dejaran el barco y de gacelas testiculares que van a volver al tochomercado se necesitaran gacelas frescas para que la rueda siga girando
> 
> no puedo aportar muchos conocimientos bursatiles porque con el nivel del foro quedaria en ridiculo pero espero ser una parte activa del mismo y sumarme al buen rollo que teneis
> 
> p.d. zuloman no te vayas...... quien guiara a las gacelas en la proxima caida si no eres tu???? ademas, en caso de que las previsiones fallen el negro ya te conoce y asi en lo q tu le entretienes......



Yo lo que creo es que deberías tener el nick en un spoiler :XX: :XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Feb 2011)

*jeje*

no des ideas :cook:


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Parece que ya puedo quitar la pantalla suplementaria, estamos dentro del redil, al menos muy cerquita.
> Porque como esto se dispare otra vez arriba....
> 
> 
> ...



in Fran200 we trust ::


----------



## Demonic_Tutor (9 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> No sigo ese valor, aunque desde mi humilde opinión.
> Siempre debes tener una estrategia de entrada y salida. Unos objetivos, y cuando se cumplan fuera. En el momento de vender y realizar beneficios te olvidas y a buscar otra entrada en otro valor. Que sube más, pues que le vamos a hacer, tu has conseguido lo que querías (En bolsa eso de podría haber conseguido un 5% más se puede convertir rápidamente en "con lo que estaba ganando, ahora le pierdo un 10%, tendría que haber vendido)
> 
> Mi consejo: Stop Profit, ajustado. Lo pones en los soportes que va creando (un poco por debajo) y sigues el precio por detrás hasta que se gire. Es lo que te va a aconsejar cualquier "analista"





Claca dijo:


> En perspectiva vemos que ha parado en una zona donde confluyen varias directrices, no ha sido casualidad que gire precisamente en este nivel. La subida que ha experimentado se ha producido a raíz de superar al alza una resistencia muy clara (discontinua verde), noticias y tal, ni caso, piensa que a nosotros siempre nos llegan tarde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Muchas gracias a los dos, en vista de que mis objetivos a largo plazo se han practicamente cumplido en 3 meses (para una gacela recien nacida y coja no esta mal), volvere a la tranquilidad de la liquidez y de los depositos que es lo que mas manejo por ahora viendo que esta muy revuelto el asunto.


----------



## rafaxl (9 Feb 2011)

Alguien sabe lo que esta pasando con el bono estos dias?? tiene unas fluctuaciones bestiales y el aleman no hace mas que subir, ahora esta al 3,31%. El español esta al 5,29% pero ha estado hoy al 5,39% si no me equivoco.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Feb 2011)

Unas proyecciones más ajustadas de cuándo se le termina la pasta a Bernanke si sigue a los ritmos actuales:

EDITO: me había colado un poco con las proyecciones al confundir días con sesiones, parece que la cosa se agota, al ritmo actual, a finales de abril, principios de mayo.


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Alguien sabe lo que esta pasando con el bono estos dias?? tiene unas fluctuaciones bestiales y el aleman no hace mas que subir, ahora esta al 3,31%. El español esta al 5,29% pero ha estado hoy al 5,39% si no me equivoco.



Lo cierto es que el euro lleva unos cuantos días bajando y a las bolsas no les ha importado un comino, hasta hace un par de semanas la correlación era algo más normal que ahora.

Parece que algo se esté preparando en la retaguardia y esta bajada del euro debería ser la mecha lenta y silenciosa que se va consumiendo poco a poco pero con fecha de caducidad.


----------



## credulo (9 Feb 2011)

BL ¿Me he perdido algo de tus proyecciones? No nos dejes a los lurkers sin alimento...

Predicciones a medio plazo de gacela con money management de pena:

Bajada hasta los 98xx y luego rebotón para arriba hasta los 14000 (wishful thinking inside).


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Feb 2011)

Hola, pasaba a saludar y darle la bienvenida a pipoapipo antes de que sea ignorado por Benditaliquidez... a quien se le ocurre semejante nick en este hilo. Vamos, que sólo te ha faltado saludar...


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2011)

Por cierto, nadie parece haberse dado cuenta de que el Stoxx ha superado sus máximos de enero de 2010, un hito en este índice tan lateral y otra señal de que tocan correcciones muy próximas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Feb 2011)

Ya he puesto la proyección, es que había cometido algunos errores, no había tenido en cuenta que antes de aprobarse el QE2 Bernanke seguía inyectando los cupones que pagan los bonos del tesoro que tiene en su poder la FED, cosa que también hace ahora mismo, en realidad el QE2 son 500.000 pero hay que sumarles otros 100.000 de los intereses que va pagando el tesoro.

Pongo el mismo gráfico de arriba pero aparece en amarillo la inyección real, lo normal sería que a partir de ahora comenzase a dibujar una asíntota horizontal.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Feb 2011)

Situación del SP ahora mismo.

Alguien, alguna mente o mentes lúcidas han metido pasta, esperando continuidad. 
La gente se ha quedado mirando. Veremos que hace, si aguantan como campeones, o se dan cuenta que nadie mueve ficha hasta algo más abajo.

Si se sale antes del cierre nos vamos por debajo de 1310 en el SP.

Se nota que tengo ganas de empezar a moverme


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Feb 2011)

Joder, qué fama de amargado tengo en el hilo, si todo empezó por unos spoilers y tal, yo lo hacía con la esperanza de que marketmaker nos empezara a cantar las entradas en tiempo real, por fastidiar, pero nada, no hubo manera...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Situación del SP ahora mismo.
> 
> Alguien, alguna mente o mentes lúcidas han metido pasta, esperando continuidad.
> La gente se ha quedado mirando. Veremos que hace, si aguantan como campeones, o se dan cuenta que nadie mueve ficha hasta algo más abajo.
> ...



No ha habido mucho meneo de papel y en la caída simplemente le han negado cogerle la mano.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Situación del SP ahora mismo.
> 
> Alguien, alguna mente o mentes lúcidas han metido pasta, esperando continuidad.
> La gente se ha quedado mirando. Veremos que hace, si aguantan como campeones, o se dan cuenta que nadie mueve ficha hasta algo más abajo.
> ...



¿No es exactamente eso lo que ha venido pasando ayer y hoy en el Ibex?


----------



## Fran200 (9 Feb 2011)

Ahora veremos si es un Zuloman yankie y aplica el TT. O cual gallina recoge sus polluelos y los pone a cubierto.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joder, qué fama de amargado tengo en el hilo, si todo empezó por unos spoilers y tal, yo lo hacía con la esperanza de que marketmaker nos empezara a cantar las entradas en tiempo real, por fastidiar, pero nada, no hubo manera...



Joe, pero si Luis y antes yo os dábamos niveles hasta un día antes...como se ha dicho por aquí solo falta que os metan los sobres de 500 en el buzón.::








Se están quedando sin uñas...mira que se agarran fuerte











COJAN A ESE TIOOOO


----------



## rafaxl (9 Feb 2011)

Venga pepon!!







Hasta el euro esta palote.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2011)

Yo me estoy oliendo un after rojo sangriento


----------



## Fran200 (9 Feb 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo me estoy oliendo un after rojo sangriento



Esperemos que ese sea el olor. 

Pero tras el cierre yo noto mas bien olor de pecho de hombre en la espalda.:cook:

Sube 2 puntos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Feb 2011)

¿Quién ha sido ese animal de los 30.000 contratos en el SP?


----------



## rafaxl (9 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Quién ha sido ese animal de los 30.000 contratos en el SP?



Algun amigote de Ben, estaba en ronda y se aprovecho.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Esperemos que ese sea el olor.
> 
> Pero tras el cierre yo noto mas bien olor de pecho de hombre en la espalda.:cook:
> 
> Sube 2 puntos



No sé como terminará el SP hasta mañana pero el Nasdaq está cayendo lentamente, gotita a gotita, y eso que se ha ido a máximos al cierre


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2011)

si... si... el guano está aquí... :baba:








oh wait...!!!!! :ouch:


Saludos :


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2011)

Por desgracia (para los vendedores de palomitas, esto es) los místicos 7000 tonuelísticos parecen hoy bastante más lejos que el año pasado... :fiufiu:



tonuel dijo:


> si... si... el guano está aquí... :baba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Por desgracia (para los vendedores de palomitas, esto es) los místicos 7000 tonuelísticos parecen hoy bastante más lejos que el año pasado... :fiufiu:



los 17000 tambien venden palomitas :: ........y acercarse hoy a los 11500 dejara cara de sorpresa a mucha gacela incredula


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Feb 2011)

caeremos hasta el 10780 y luego rebote? eso han hecho ultimamente..... o nos regalaran cosas nuevas......

p.d. benditaliquidez lo de mi nombre no ha sido con animo de molestarle, pido disculpas si le molesta


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Feb 2011)

Buenos días 
Sigo corto.Quiero sangre.
Que bueno el olor a plusvis por la mañana!!
S2


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2011)

Hoygan, pues no que parece que el Capitán Zuloman iba en serio con eso de dejar de operar ienso:

Para traerlo de vuelta al redil, he ideado un plan infalible... le he preparado un cebo que para él resulta irresistible: unas proyecciones del módulo sandwich... recién entrenadas, nada de estructuras neurales con dos meses de antigüedad.

Así que cuando entre al spoiler para pipear con las proyecciones, cual ratón dirigiéndose inexorablemente hacia el queso... ZAS... ya tenemos de nuevo instructor de Trading Testicular en el hilo ::



Spoiler



IBEX35 Trampa Ratuna:

Techo absoluto: 11051
Relevante : 11018
Relevante : 10986


Suelo absoluto : 10794
Relevante : 10827
Relevante : 10844




Edito: Zulow Jones... por falta de servidores libres en la oficina, te he reentrenado el soporte neural en un equipo en mi casa... concretamente el que utilizo para echar unas partiditas al _CoD Black Ops_ mientras la AI se pelea con el mercado. Un retrain son 36 horas de tiempo de CPU más o menos.... espero que sepas apreciar que me he quedado más de un día y medio sin jugar por tí .... así que espero, como mínimo, que muevas 10 o 12 minis hoy... o me lo tomaré como una ofensa personal xD


----------



## debianita (10 Feb 2011)

Maese pollastre cante niveles, Mulder diga su opinion para hacer lo contrario. MM , Fran envienme sobres con billetes de 50 circulados

Cierro cortos, 70 pipos. Ahora largo :no:

Zulopatia off


----------



## pyn (10 Feb 2011)

¿Alguien utiliza el konkiorde para el prorealtime? Es que a mi no me aparecen áreas si no que me aparecen líneas y no sé cómo modificarlas :-(.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Feb 2011)

Nos vamos


Spoiler



Vendido corto de ibex 10903>10843 +2,13%


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Maese pollastre cante niveles



Omnimoda Roooomaaa.....


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2011)

Ese churribex clavado en el entorno del 10844....


----------



## Catacrack (10 Feb 2011)

Acabo de ponerme largo en el ibex por lo que preveo una bajada inminente.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoygan, pues no que parece que el Capitán Zuloman iba en serio con eso de dejar de operar ienso:
> 
> Para traerlo de vuelta al redil, he ideado un plan infalible... le he preparado un cebo que para él resulta irresistible: unas proyecciones del módulo sandwich... recién entrenadas, nada de estructuras neurales con dos meses de antigüedad.
> 
> ...



Cmo sabe usted de la psicologia de un zulopata....mañana señalizo un zulo y me obliga usted a ponerme largo hoy :8:

Ok, maese, todo sea por no ofenderle 

Lo que veo es un techo un poco pobre........yo pensaba en los 11500 para esta misma semana

el suelo si lo veia en los entornos del 10800.


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> Acabo de ponerme largo en el ibex por lo que preveo una bajada inminente.



Si aguanta los 10K8 o sólo perfora levemente, la operación es buena y has entrado en pivot suelo. Recorrido hasta los 11K en ese caso, aunque yo haría SP 10950 para no tirar demasiado de la cuerda.

Si pierde con claridad el suelo de 10K8, mal asunto.


----------



## Abner (10 Feb 2011)

Parece que la Bolsa de Londres y Toronto se van a unir, y que Francfort y New York van a ir detrás.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Feb 2011)

Pa dentro


Spoiler



Abierto largo de ibex 10819


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si aguanta los 10K8 o sólo perfora levemente, la operación es buena y has entrado en pivot suelo. Recorrido hasta los 11K en ese caso, aunque yo haría SP 10950 para no tirar demasiado de la cuerda.
> 
> Si pierde con claridad el suelo de 10K8, mal asunto.



¿ perder un suelo coincidente de la niña y el TT ? ¿Bromea usted ?

Me tengo que ir y no pienso ni sejar stops fijese usted 

¿me pregunto de si el cobardica de fran200 se quedara fuera ?


----------



## aksarben (10 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Un retrain son 36 horas de tiempo de CPU más o menos.... espero que sepas apreciar que me he quedado más de un día y medio sin jugar por tí ....



Si eso no es una demostración de amistad bolsística, no sé qué lo será, snif :S xD


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ perder un suelo coincidente de la niña y el TT ? ¿Bromea usted ?
> 
> Me tengo que ir y no pienso ni sejar stops fijese usted




Y no un suelo cualquiera... fíjese que los niveles relevantes y el suelo están en un margen de poco más o menos 45 pipolettos. Se puede interpretar como una convergencia a 3, que nos estaría señalando un suelo intradiario bastante sólido en 10K8. No es tan fina como otras C3 que ha proporcionado la AI (algunas de ellas en un rango de tan sólo 10pips :fiufiu: ), pero es convergencia al fin y al cabo.

Aunque, en fin... ya sabe que en un índice chicharrero como el Ibex todo es posible... hasta que tumben una C3 y un suelo TT simultáneamente


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2011)

Las señales de la AI son muy claritas: en los próximos 5 minutos es donde se jugará el partido, o levanta, o pierde el 10K8.


Edit: puntualidad británica


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Feb 2011)

ojo, tension, momento clave, ahora sabremos que han decidido hacer los que tienen la pastuki


----------



## Catacrack (10 Feb 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> Acabo de ponerme largo en el ibex por lo que preveo una bajada inminente.



30m y 100 puntos en contra si hiciera lo contrario de lo que pienso estaria forrado.


----------



## pyn (10 Feb 2011)

Pues sí que es clave sí, los bankitos están en zona de soporte clave, el BBVA y sus 8.75.


----------



## Abner (10 Feb 2011)

parece que han decidido que se vaya todo a tomar por culo


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Feb 2011)

catacrak...... ten cuidado si notas que respiran a tu espalda....... como se esta yendo zuloman el negro quiere hacer nuevas amistades.......


----------



## rosonero (10 Feb 2011)

Sangrientas mañanas a todos.

Como esto siga así veo llegar certificados tonuelísticos.


----------



## debianita (10 Feb 2011)

:baba: :baba:

GSPT10YR: Portugal 10 Year Summary - Bloomberg

mirar como sube :XX: y el hispanistani en 5.40% 

El rescate de nuestros vecinos parece inminente.

EDIT: Siiiii , a ver su Tonuel tiene trabajo hoy.


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2011)

Abner dijo:


> parece que han decidido que se vaya todo a tomar por culo



Sí, ahora estamos igual que Fran200 cuando el canal se le salió por arriba hace un par de días... solo que hoy lo han sacado del tiesto por abajo.

Ahora mismo estamos off-road, fuera de canal, así que ojete calor.


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> :baba: :baba:
> 
> GSPT10YR: Portugal 10 Year Summary - Bloomberg
> 
> ...




Algún fundamental tiene que haber hoy por ahí (¿la periférica?) para haber roto el canal intradiario... ya nos enteraremos según avance la mañana.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Feb 2011)

igual es lo que decia Fran200, lo relativo a caer un poco........

todo dependera de lo que haga USA esta tarde......no es la tercera vez que amaga con caer? sera la definitiva o un engaño mas? ha dicho algo ZP?


----------



## Catacrack (10 Feb 2011)

Estamos cogiendo impulso para romper los 11k de un momento a otro. O almenos eso es lo que esperan mis largos.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Feb 2011)

pa fuera
Cerrado corto de ibex -3,7%
jodo, no se puede uno levantar de la máquina


----------



## Tuerto (10 Feb 2011)

La culpa parece que la tiene Moody's



> Caídas en el Ibex ante la amenaza de un recorte de rating a España por parte de Moody´s


----------



## Claca (10 Feb 2011)

¿Y con largos? No tenéis remedio... tanto guanto, tanto guano, y cuando confirma, esperando a ver si sube.







Primer objetivo el rectángulo a la baja, luego estaría la cuñita. De momento es así. Porque sí, sigue dentro del canal, pero con estos niveles de optimismo, la fiabilidad del movimiento es elevada, siempre que no supere los 10.824.

Edito:

Resultados de la encuesta semanal de sentimiento:

Alcista 61.1% 
Neutral 15.0% 
Bajista 23.9% 

Más alcista que la anterior, y la media de 4 semanas ya indica niveles de techo.

http://www.sentimientomercado.com/


----------



## pyn (10 Feb 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> igual es lo que decia Fran200, lo relativo a caer un poco........
> 
> todo dependera de lo que haga USA esta tarde......no es la tercera vez que amaga con caer? sera la definitiva o un engaño mas? ha dicho algo ZP?



Yo la proyección del miniSP me sale 1314, o sea, poquita cosa de bajada (ahora mismo marca 1310.75)


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> igual es lo que decia Fran200, lo relativo a caer un poco........
> 
> todo dependera de lo que haga USA esta tarde......no es la tercera vez que amaga con caer? sera la definitiva o un engaño mas? ha dicho algo ZP?



No, un pullback para coger impulso estaría recogido dentro de las proyecciones... eso no es un fundamental.

Un fundamental es por ejemplo lo que ha dicho el forero Tuerto.... ahora ya sí empieza a cuadrarme la perforación del intradiario.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Feb 2011)

La salida a hombros de Fran200 se perfila como posible.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> La salida a hombros de Fran200 se perfila como posible.



no se habia puesto largo zuloman con las predicciones de la niña?

como dije ayer....... in Fran200 we trust :Aplauso: (hasta q dejemos de trust en el) :bla:


----------



## Misterio (10 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> La salida a hombros de Fran200 se perfila como posible.



Todavía queda, hasta 1260 del SP tiene mucha faena que hacer y todavía va por las veronicas .

Me pregunto si el SP recorta hasta ahí cuanto recortará el Ibex aunque bueno como hace lo que le da la puta gana a lo mejor aguantan los 10.000 sin forzar.


----------



## Claca (10 Feb 2011)

Quien busque largos, las referencias son:

SAN: 8,55







BBVA: 8,70







TEF: 18,23







IBEX: 10.685 (suelo del canal; post anterior)


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no se habia puesto largo zuloman con las predicciones de la niña?
> 
> como dije ayer....... in Fran200 we trust :Aplauso: (hasta q dejemos de trust en el) :bla:



er... le comento un par de detalles... son "proyecciones", no predicciones... predicciones son las de la bruja Lola y compañía 

Y luego, como se viene explicando ya durante meses, no hay proyección que resista un evento fundamental... y si hoy tenemos fiesta con la periférica, como parece ser el caso a juzgar por la evolución de los bonos... pues como que hay que andarse con mil ojos.


----------



## Catacrack (10 Feb 2011)

Venga no os preocupeis que hoy cerramos en verde.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> er... le comento un par de detalles... son "proyecciones", no predicciones... predicciones son las de la bruja Lola y compañía
> 
> Y luego, como se viene explicando ya durante meses, no hay proyección que resista un evento fundamental... y si hoy tenemos fiesta con la periférica, como parece ser el caso a juzgar por la evolución de los bonos... pues como que hay que andarse con mil ojos.



perdon sr. pollastre, escribire mil veces proyecciones en la pizarra para no volver a cometer el error (modo bart simpson castigado)


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> Venga no os preocupeis que hoy cerramos en verde.



Juer... pobre capitán Zuloman... menudo retorno triunfal :: ... va y pilla un día de los "simpático-fundamentales".

Si es que va a ser al final como Michael Jordan... una vez que se fue en lo más alto, nunca debería haber vuelto


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Feb 2011)

si ha vuelto por todo lo alto, ahora estamos como 100 puntos por debajo, le pudo el ansia ..... tendra q escriturar el piso otro dia jeje


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Feb 2011)

con lo que este hilo era cuando habia guano........ y ahora caemos un 2% y nadie habla de certificar............ 

YouTube - Pero esto que es! Matias Prats


----------



## debianita (10 Feb 2011)

Guano es a partir de -5% 8:

Bienvenido al hilo


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Guano es a partir de -5% 8:
> 
> Bienvenido al hilo



gracias por la aclaracion y gracias por darme la bienvenida  (y a pecata, q me la dio ayer y no le dije nada :Baile: )


----------



## mc_toni (10 Feb 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> Venga no os preocupeis que hoy cerramos en verde.



Empieza la remontada!!  :XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Feb 2011)

bueno, dentro de una hora sabremos si esto se maquilla un poco o guaneamos un poco mas, ahora solo estamos consumiendo tiempo hasta los usanos...... que aburrimiento.....


----------



## rafaxl (10 Feb 2011)

Dato de paro de USA: 383.000. Mejor de lo esperado dicen.

Datos falseados a peor BL?? o a mejor?


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2011)

Cárpatos confirma que la "deudaférica" es la razón de las bajadas de hoy.

No podía ser de otra forma, estaba cantado.
Si el canal se rompe, es que hay "fiesta", no falla.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Feb 2011)

cabrones!!! cuando volvi de mi paseo he visto el 730 y cerre largos con - 70 pipos ::::::

Abri cortos y he recuperado 30 pipos :ouch:

al final -40 pipos por meterme sin estar entrenado.

Pollastre mi sobrino el boxeador va camino de Sevilla ......sabe donde vives ::

me pongo largo de nuevo hasta el cierre....ya que es un homenaje de ultimo dia, que sea como Dios manda, palmar o ganar, nada de medianias.


----------



## rosonero (10 Feb 2011)

Os dejo aquí un enlace a un hilo que relaciona vencimientos y crisis de de deuda periférica.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/192789-sorpresa-intentando-predecir-los-puntos-de-inflexion-del-euribor.html

Un resumen del autor: _La verdad es que yo tampoco sé muy exactamente si interpretarlo como causa o como consecuencia, o puede que en realidad no tenga nada que ver, quien sabe. Por un lado, el que existan esos vencimientos supone ya de por si que haya una cierta presión vendedora generalizada sobre activos financieros, incluyendo la deuda pública. Por otra parte, la banca decide qué activos financieros vende para afrontar los vencimientos, de modo que puede elegir si prefiere presionar sobre la deuda pública o bien sobre la deuda privada o la bolsa, pero cuando la presión sobre la deuda pública se ha hecho insoportable, siempre ha habido refinanciación de la deuda bancaria, de modo que si los bancos quieren refinanciar la deuda con el BCE en condiciones favorables, parece que lo mejor que pueden hacer es presionar sobre los estados. No sé si es deliberado o no, pero me parece muy sospechoso_


----------



## rosonero (10 Feb 2011)

Gráfico de Cárpatos: _Vean este gráfico donde se ve la intervención de la mano de Dios del BCE apagando fuegos en los bonos_


Serenity Markets


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Feb 2011)

Hola foro... 

Para los que crean en un rebote, cuidado que pueden romper los mínimos hacia el 1066x, saltar todos los stops puestos (con un casi triple suelo, está claro donde están) y subirlo desde más abajo...

Saludos...

PD: El 1066x es el primer fibo, el 23,6% del movimiento 938x-1105x. Aunque el primer soporte importante lo tiene en la zona 1058x-10600...


----------



## debianita (10 Feb 2011)

Quiero ver los 10600 hoy. Tonuel, BKT quizás necesite de sus servicios como entidad oficial certificadora 8:



Spoiler










Mis cortos bien gracias


----------



## carloszorro (10 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Quiero ver los 10600 hoy. Tonuel, BKT quizás necesite de sus servicios como entidad oficial certificadora 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta el guano es Made in China


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2011)

Dale pepon dale


----------



## Nico (10 Feb 2011)

Esto es como robarle caramelos a los niños. Esperas que se defina el canal luego de la apertura, compras abajo, vendes arriba, abres la bolsa, guardas los billetes.

Entre esto y lo que me manda Fran200 en billetes de 500 en un sobre, mi vida es una maravilla !


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Dato de paro de USA: 383.000. Mejor de lo esperado dicen.
> 
> Datos falseados a peor BL?? o a mejor?



Falseados a peor todos, así evitan durante el mayor tiempo posible que suban los tipos de interés, Bernanke está comprando como un loco por otro lado para que no suban, mientras China sube tipos cada vez más...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Feb 2011)

Madre de Dios, ¿nadie ha dicho nada de la operación de 9.000 contratos en el Ibex a las 11:15?

La más grande que he visto en mi vida en el Ibex.

90 millones de euros en 10 segundos.

El precio, ni se movió, lo mismo que con la orden de 2.000 contratos de hace unos días.

Fue en 10715.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (10 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Madre de Dios, ¿nadie ha dicho nada de la operación de 9.000 contratos en el Ibex a las 11:15?
> 
> La más grande que he visto en mi vida en el Ibex.
> 
> ...



Joder macho, donde podéis ver esos datos, uno que es una gacela y no tiene acceso a esa información pero vamos miro en los gráficos de volumen y no soy capaz de ver eso, por mucho que miro en el futuro del ibex ni en el mini yo no puedo apreciar eso.

Ahh, aunque no participe casi nada, el señor Zuloman va captando cada vez más adeptos a ver para cuando su libro sobre "Fundamentos Básicos del Trading Testicular".


----------



## Catacrack (10 Feb 2011)

No pueden vender 9k sin mover el precio... ¿Quien se las ha comido?


PD; Cerramos en verde!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Feb 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Joder macho, donde podéis ver esos datos, uno que es una gacela y no tiene acceso a esa información pero vamos miro en los gráficos de volumen y no soy capaz de ver eso, por mucho que miro en el futuro del ibex ni en el mini yo no puedo apreciar eso.
> 
> Ahh, aunque no participe casi nada, el señor Zuloman va captando cada vez más adeptos a ver para cuando su libro sobre "Fundamentos Básicos del Trading Testicular".



En ningún lado, ES UN ERROR EN LOS DATOS DE INTERDÍN, JAJAJA, la actualización del volumen en uno de los tics no funcionó bien y el excel calculó la diferencia respecto al inicio de la sesión.

Falsa alarma.

Esto sembrado últimamente con las meteduras de pata.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (10 Feb 2011)

¿Alguien de por aquí opera en Thinkorswim? He visto que tiene comisiones bastante bajas para los futuros, pero me da algo de miedo eso de usar un broker extranjero. ¿Sabéis si es complicado crear una cuenta, depositar y retirar? 

Gracias.


----------



## Catacrack (10 Feb 2011)

La fuerte y repentina subida que acabamos de ver en las bolsas viene por los rumores intensos de que Mubarak estaría a punto de renunciar. by Carpatos

¿Tanto le importa Egipto al mundo?


----------



## Fran200 (10 Feb 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> La fuerte y repentina subida que acabamos de ver en las bolsas viene por los rumores intensos de que Mubarak estaría a punto de renunciar. by Carpatos
> 
> ¿Tanto le importa Egipto al mundo?



Cualquier excusa es buena, sobre todo a posteriori...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Cualquier excusa es buena, sobre todo a posteriori...



¿Para cuándo las banderillas?


----------



## Nico (10 Feb 2011)

Gracias por los billetes Fran !!


----------



## Claca (10 Feb 2011)

Pues no sé como lo veis, pero a mí no me gusta demasiado que los únicos nubarrones que habían en el horizonte (deuda portuguesa y crisis en Egitpo) se estén disipando. Cuando todo parece despejado, suele desatarse la tormenta. 

En cualquier caso, volvemos a comprobar que el IBEX va totalmente a su bola, ignorando la evolución de las demás bolsas. Los 11.000 son una referencia clara para el medio plazo.


----------



## Fran200 (10 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Gracias por los billetes Fran !!



Como que gracias, yo voy a comisión...manda unos chuletones gauchos a la dirección que te diga

P.D. Esto no lo dejan caer, y lo peor es que cada día que pasa sin moverse se relajan los índices y la posibilidad de recorte va bajando. De momento seguimos apostando por recorte en USA.


----------



## Nico (10 Feb 2011)

Anotado !

En realidad por estos lados el corte más aclamado es el "Bife de Chorizo" o el "Ojo de Bife". 

Te anoto con grandes cantidades !!


----------



## EL_LIMITE (10 Feb 2011)

Será por chuletones, Fran tu vete soltando información que aquí en el foro estoy seguro que no pasarás hambre, el problema va a ser la aduana y correos cuando empiecen a ver que te llegan contenedores de productos surtidos, como lo ves???


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Feb 2011)

cerrar en los alrededores de 10780, para q tanto largos como cortos tengan motivos para ilusionarse....... no son leones, son unos perros !!!!!

a ver que hacen los USA..... si caen hoy de nuevo mañana probablemente tengamos ketchup por la mañana pero si verdean pues se acaba la ilusion, aunq el ibex, como acaba de decir Claca hace lo que le da la gana


----------



## Fran200 (10 Feb 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Será por chuletones, Fran tu vete soltando información que aquí en el foro estoy seguro que no pasarás hambre, el problema va a ser la aduana y correos cuando empiecen a ver que te llegan contenedores de productos surtidos, como lo ves???



El SP ya lo he dicho. El IBEX cuando vuelva Luis (Por cierto, desaparecido en combate) podrá dar niveles.
Ya habéis visto como ha respondido ante un pequeño estornudo de los yankies

A ver si rascamos algo. Ciao


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Como que gracias, yo voy a comisión...manda unos chuletones gauchos a la dirección que te diga
> 
> P.D. Esto no lo dejan caer, y lo peor es que cada día que pasa sin moverse se relajan los índices y la posibilidad de recorte va bajando. De momento seguimos apostando por recorte en USA.



Creo que hasta los 133X (sp) no vamos a parar

p.d. el "cisne negro" de de la sesión de ayer ha podido salir vivo


----------



## Vedast_borrado (10 Feb 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Alguien de por aquí opera en Thinkorswim? He visto que tiene comisiones bastante bajas para los futuros, pero me da algo de miedo eso de usar un broker extranjero. ¿Sabéis si es complicado crear una cuenta, depositar y retirar?
> 
> Gracias.



También me sirve si me recomendáis otro (que tenga futuros del COMEX)


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pues no sé como lo veis, pero a mí no me gusta demasiado que los únicos nubarrones que habían en el horizonte (deuda portuguesa y crisis en Egitpo) se estén disipando. Cuando todo parece despejado, suele desatarse la tormenta.




Totalmente... esto es un _deja vú_ de lo que pasó con Grecia... y todavía más de lo que pasó con Irlanda. Se están siguiendo los mismos pasos, punto por punto.

El caso de Irlanda es el más sangrante. Durante meses desde que saltó su problema con la deudaférica, nadie se metía con ellos, todo el mundo los alababa por sus durísimas medidas de ajuste, 15% de recorte a los funcionarios, planes draconianos, etc. etc. 

Eran el ejemplo a seguir, vamos. El non plus ultra de la rectificación de los errores pasados. Todo putiful mother.

Y de repente, en una semana, se los follaron e intervención relámpago.

El problema no es que un país tome medidas más o menos duras. Una vez que debes hasta de callarte, lo que hagas es irrelevante.

El problema de verdad es que hay muchísimo dinero a ganar cuando un país quiebra, sobre todo si se ejecuta como una demolición controlada, para maximizar los beneficios.

¿O por qué creéis que los paises periféricos están cayendo uno por uno, en orden y con precisión de relojero.... en vez de producirse un colapso general de los bonos periféricos y caer todos a la vez, como sería lo lógico?

Pues porque se saca mucho más dinero quebrando a los pigs uno por uno, que provocando un mega desastre colectivo en el que perderían ellos también.

Esa es la razón por la cual la intervención de Portugal sólo era cuestión de tiempo; y esa es la razón por la que España será eventualmente rescatada también, a pesar de todas las vueltas, mareos y reformas que quieran hacer.

Fíjate que el asunto es irónico... todo el mundo respirando tranquilo con la defenestración del modelo de las cajas de ahorro... "ahora el mercado nos creerá", etc. (pero qué ingenuos, por Dios. Si el mercado lo que busca es ganar dinero con tu quiebra controlada).

Y ahora mira... como el que no quiere la cosa... un sólo día de birli-birloque...ah-uh-ah... y ya estamos en el 5.4x de nuevo... cuando el nivel que disparó todas las alarmas fue el 5.6x

Vamos, que después de tanto ruido, resulta que estamos donde estábamos. Donde quieren los tenedores de bonos, a puntito de caramelo para la demolición.

Cuando debes 800.000 €MM , si te quieren follar te follan. Y si follandote ganan pasta extra, y encima les sigues debiendo los 800.000 €MM porque no hay huevos de hacer una quita (y ellos lo saben bien).... pues clarito, clarito.


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Pollastre estoy bastante de acuerdo en todo excepto en una cosa, España no es 'rescatable', no hay pasta para ello. Será obligatorio hacer quitas por lo bajini, tal vez a cuenta de hundirnos más en la miseria y ganar pasta con ello pero las harán porque no les queda más remedio.

Recuerda que si debes 1000 euros tu tienes un problema, pero si debes 1.000.000 de euros el que tiene un problema es quien te ha prestado, es muy fácil que la situación española se vuelva en contra del prestatario cuando al deudor ya le han jodido a base de bien.

Y pronto más de uno se dará cuenta.


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día de ventas generalizadas pero con poco volumen y poco convencimiento, también con poca actividad salvo en los primeros momentos del día. Solo hemos tenido compras entre las 9:30 y 9:45 y a partir de las 13, pero en este caso siempre con órdenes pequeñas con varias ventas intercaladas. Lo más gordo se ha vendido en la primera hora de la mañana.

En subasta han quedado neutrales, han cruzado órdenes pero lo han complementado todo, filtrando me sale que han ganado las ventas muy ligeramente.

En resumen día de tirarlo todo, no se han andado con chiquitas hoy y no han hecho más que vender y vender. Para mañana lo que esperan es una incógnita pero parece que ya le han pillado el gusto a las ventas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Feb 2011)

Ya está publicada la nueva tanda de POMO's:

Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya está publicada la nueva tanda de POMO's:
> 
> Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York



que cansinos son......... esperemos que no sea una trilogia


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Feb 2011)

Estimaciones sobre la cuarta tanda de POMO's del QE2.

Para cada POMO day publican una horquilla sobre la cantidad a inyectar, suponiendo que se quede en el centro de la horquilla, en la media, la inyección prevista es la siguiente (en naranja):







Es decir, no afloja el ritmo.

Y, según eso, el saldo POMO va a hacer esto:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Feb 2011)

A las buenas tardes... 

Vaya vela diaria nos han dejado en el Ibex... (y mañana viernes ienso

Por abajo "por los pelos" dentro del canal que os puse hace unos días, y por arriba hueco a la baja y pullback final a la cuña que hemos roto hoy...







Saludos...

PD: No lo he puesto en la imagen, pero como dije (el lunes  parece que estamos en una Onda4...

Edito: BenditaLiquidez, 1500 para el S&P??????????????


----------



## Fran200 (10 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> cabrones!!! cuando volvi de mi paseo he visto el 730 y cerre largos con - 70 pipos ::::::
> 
> Abri cortos y he recuperado 30 pipos :ouch:
> 
> ...



ES USTED UNA GACELA QUE LO FLIPAS (Sr, Tonuel, creo que fue el autor de esta magnífica cita):XX:

Se ve que el TT funciona hasta que te miras y no ves dos, sino cuatro...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Feb 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A las buenas tardes...
> 
> Vaya vela diaria nos han dejado en el Ibex... (y mañana viernes ienso
> 
> ...



Está reventando el mercado a compras, estamos a muy poquito tener al SP al doble del mínimo de 2009 (666).

Esto es la dimensión desconocida, si comparas el nivel de inyección actual (parece que hablemos de pozos de petróleo, pero es que es lo mismo) con el nivel necesario para mantener la tendencia alcista final de 2006-2007 se puede decir que el mercado va a rastras, porque lo obligan.

Si te fijas en cómo el mercado siguió subiendo hasta mayo (aunque con más volatilidad) el año pasado pese a que el saldo ya aumentaba muy lentamente puedes llegar a la conclusión de que el efecto de las inyecciones tiene cierto retardo y nos espera una orgía alcista nunca vista.

Siempre y cuando no suceda nada raro.

A gusto del consumidor, oiga. :


----------



## Misterio (10 Feb 2011)

Si, digamos que si el sentimiento alcista lo tiene Bernanke lo del sentimiento contrario no tiene ningún valor con él.


----------



## rafaxl (10 Feb 2011)

Maginificos analisis chavales!!! estos dias esta ganando bastante calidad el hilo!!

Mil gracias.


----------



## Nico (10 Feb 2011)

No queremos ganar calidad !, queremos ganar dinero !


----------



## rafaxl (10 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> No queremos ganar calidad !, queremos ganar dinero !



Eso lo daba por hecho...::

Pero para ello hay que tener formacion e informacion.


----------



## rafaxl (10 Feb 2011)

Los usanos peponizandose dios mio!!! :XX::XX::XX:

Para variar por cierto.

SP 1322


----------



## rafaxl (10 Feb 2011)

Zas!! vaya jugarreta no?


----------



## Claca (10 Feb 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A las buenas tardes...
> 
> Vaya vela diaria nos han dejado en el Ibex... (y mañana viernes ienso
> 
> ...



No es un pull, pues la apertura con hueco ha sido justo en el límite de la cuña, pero se ha perdido rápidamente (señal muy fuerte de deterioro), no ha ido luego a intentar recuperarla. En el gráfico horario que he colgado esta mañana se aprecia bien.

Edito: Sí, hay un pull, muy pequeñito, en los primeros compases de la sesión, pensé que te referías a lo que se ve en gráfico diario, pero supongo que te refieres al latigazo al aza de las 9:30.

Para la siguiente sesión hay que vigilar esos 824 que comentaba, mientras no se superen, seguiremos bajistas, con un doble techo activado que nos manda al 10.500 o


----------



## Fran200 (10 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Zas!! vaya jugarreta no?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM1DUkvhZMw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Aquí tienen dos operadores discutiendo sobre el 1320::


----------



## rafaxl (10 Feb 2011)

Como influira la noticia de Mubarak??? no se pira asin que mañana puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## Fran200 (10 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Como influira la noticia de Mubarak??? no se pira asin que mañana puede pasar cualquier cosa.



Habrá que estar atento a las commodities.

Y los futuros de momento se han calmado. ¿Antes de la tormenta?
Puede saltar un golpe de estado en cualquier momento. Los militares van a actuar casi seguro...

Ahora toca analizar las noticias que llegan, una tarde dura nos queda.

Llamada de corneta...me piro.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Feb 2011)

cierro los largos de ayer y salgo indemne de el envolado de la niña de Pollastre


----------



## Catacrack (11 Feb 2011)

Yo tambien he recogido el chiringuito y me voy hasta el lunes que los viernes se me dan muy mal en bolsa. 

Buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## chinclan100 (11 Feb 2011)

Os dejo las siguientes POMOS.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. » Nuevo calendario de POMOS hasta el 10 de marzo


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Feb 2011)

tiene pinta que ayer se quedaron satisfechos con hacer suelo en el 10700, parece q toca un dia con intencion de acabar en verde

excepto si pasan cosas de esas que hacen saltar las PROYECCIONES por los aires (portugal o egipto)


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2011)

Guanizado fresco del campo


----------



## pollastre (11 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> cierro los largos de ayer y salgo indemne de el envolado de la niña de Pollastre




Se dice "embolao", so ratilla escurridiza xDD

Eh, mi intención era buena... no tengo la culpa de que tus operaciones atraigan a los fundamentales como las moscas a la miel.

Bueno, te diré que el suelo de hoy estaba marcado en 10641.2.... por si acaso te da por usarlo, ya sabes ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Se dice "embolao", so ratilla escurridiza xDD
> 
> Eh, mi intención era buena... no tengo la culpa de que tus operaciones atraigan a los fundamentales como las moscas a la miel.
> 
> Bueno, te diré que el suelo de hoy estaba marcado en 10641.2.... por si acaso te da por usarlo, ya sabes ::



envolado con V de remontada 

Pues acabo de soltar una señal por un zulito, asi que no deberia meterme en fregados paralelos y tener ese colcho en situacion de disponible......



Ademas, ¿quien le dice que la niña no la lia hoy otra vez ? :bla::bla::bla:

Hay muchas cosas en el tintero y puede saltar la liebre en cualquier momento joven .


----------



## pollastre (11 Feb 2011)

Bueno, qué diablos, cuando tiene razón, pues la tiene.

No es momento de sistemas autónomos para swing trading ni de proyecciones, demasiadas mierdas en el aire... Egipto (peor que nunca tras el recule de ayer noche)... la deudaférica... y no olvidemos el asunto Corea, que sigue ahí latente aunque no acapare titulares...





zuloman dijo:


> envolado con V de remontada
> 
> Pues acabo de soltar una señal por un zulito, asi que no deberia meterme en fregados paralelos y tener ese colcho en situacion de disponible......
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (11 Feb 2011)

Ojo que se lía... las protestas llegan a Suez... ojo con cualquier incidente que salpique, siquiera lo más mínimo, al canal....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojo que se lía... las protestas llegan a Suez... ojo con cualquier incidente que salpique, siquiera lo más mínimo, al canal....



si algo me quedaba por ver en esta vida es a usted poniendose fundamentalista, mas aun cuando el TT hablo hace semanaa de un sano recorte hasta los 10300, 10400 o 10500 como minimo para atacar con fuerza esos oncemiles e irnos a los 17.000 :no:

Ay seño, seño dame paciencia


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojo que se lía... las protestas llegan a Suez... ojo con cualquier incidente que salpique, siquiera lo más mínimo, al canal....



Al Arabiya afirma que Mubarak ha salido de El Cairo con su familia - 2818022 - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Claca (11 Feb 2011)

INDITEX ya cae, aunque anteayer barrieron a los cortos, por eso como he dicho más de una vez es muy importante en las operaciones tranquilas que el stop no esté en el mercado, sino que se ejecute con el cierre de una vela determinada por la naturaleza de la operación. Es uno de los privilegios de operar con poco apalancamiento y que aumenta drásticamente el número de operaciones positivas llevadas a cabo. De estar fuera, el doji que dejaba indicaba un stop fiable para una nueva operativa bajista en el valor:







En cuanto al IBEX, hoy ha realizado un pull hasta el nivel que confirmaba el doble techo (máximo en 807), pero no ha tardado en reanudar las caídas, perdiendo ahora el canal en horario que desde el 18 de enero respetaba. Eso sí, de momento los tres mosqueteros aguantan los niveles relevantes mencionados ayer.


----------



## pollastre (11 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> si algo me quedaba por ver en esta vida es a usted poniendose fundamentalista, mas aun cuando el TT hablo hace semanaa de un sano recorte hasta los 10300, 10400 o 10500 como minimo para atacar con fuerza esos oncemiles e irnos a los 17.000 :no:
> 
> Ay seño, seño dame paciencia




No... por favor, no me malinterprete.

De cara a la operativa en bolsa, los fundamentales no podrían importarme menos. El HFT4p "no entiende de barcos", ni le interesa entender.

Cuando he dicho que "se lía" - quizás no me he explicado con claridad - me refería a la situación geoestratégica - política.


----------



## pollastre (11 Feb 2011)

Bueno, acabo de terminarme el Black Ops en modo hardcore :

El final es... curioso. Me ha gustado, en general.

Ahora vámonos con el Dead Space 2. El primero me encantó, espero que éste me dé dos o tres semanas de buen entretenimiento.


----------



## debianita (11 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, acabo de terminarme el Black Ops en modo hardcore :
> 
> El final es... curioso. Me ha gustado, en general.
> 
> Ahora vámonos con el Dead Space 2. El primero me encantó, espero que éste me dé dos o tres semanas de buen entretenimiento.



En pc? o play? El Dead Space 1 ... que vicios y sustos  El CoD Black Ops, no lo he catado, me muero por que salga el Killzone 3 :fiufiu:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Feb 2011)

Aunque no venga muy a cuento y como muchas veces es nuestra fuente de información, hoy ha muerto el padre de Cárpatos... DEP

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## pollastre (11 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> En pc? o play? El Dead Space 1 ... que vicios y sustos  El CoD Black Ops, no lo he catado, me muero por que salga el Killzone 3 :fiufiu:




Siempre PC.... dual SLI... 2560x1900 .... 30'' .... yo no dejo de ver a las consolas como meras "imposters"...

(aunque debo admitir que tengo una X360 desde hace un par de años o así, y algún día tengo que probar a conectarla al proyector... fijo que los sustos con el dead space son más gordos así xD )


pd: impresionante cuando te encuentras a la tipa que se corta la garganta ella misma con una sierra... joder, vaya "juego".... tremendo.


----------



## debianita (11 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Siempre PC.... dual SLI... 2560x1900 .... 30'' .... yo no dejo de ver a las consolas como meras "imposters"...
> 
> (aunque debo admitir que tengo una X360 desde hace un par de años o así, y algún día tengo que probar a conectarla al proyector... fijo que los sustos con el dead space son más gordos así xD )
> 
> ...




No podrá usted jugar al Killzone 3 ...  Los juegos de PC dan esas resoluciones? :8:


----------



## pollastre (11 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> No podrá usted jugar al Killzone 3 ...  Los juegos de PC dan esas resoluciones? :8:



Depende de lo que tenga Ud. disponible, tanto en monitor, como en potencia gráfica.

Las consolas no tienen ese problema al usar el estándar HDTV/PAL (al menos en lo tocante a Hispanistán). Un GOW o un Killzone correrán siempre en 720p, no hay problema ahí.

En PC, la historia es muy distinta. Básicamente el dinero importa, así que los desarrolladores se encuentran con que, dependiendo de la potencia del PC que corre el juego, se pueden alcanzar unos detalles/resoluciones u otras (cosa que no ocurre en las consolas).

Eso nos lleva al eterno problema entre PC y consolas: tradicionalmente, el "entusiast PC" ha superado la potencia gráfica de las consolas que estaban en cada momento en producción (nunca ha habido una excepción a esa regla), por un amplio margen; sin embargo, resulta que las configuraciones _entusiast_ sólo las tienen... oh wait, los _entusiast_.

Siempre quedaba la opción de desarrollar una versión "salvaje" para aprovechar la potencia gráfica de los PCs, y una versión "descafeinada" para consolas. Pero claro, era muy caro: poco menos que duplicaba los costes de desarrollo de software. 

Requería texturas con mayor resolución... modelos (meshes) con mayor número de triángulos/caras.... AI mejorada.... 

Como lo que manda son los beneficios (como bien sabemos en HVEI35) se adoptó una solución salomónica de facto, que ha seguido imperando hasta el día de hoy: los juegos se desarrollarían de tal forma que aprovechasen al máximo las capacidades de las consolas "actuales", y después se portarían al PC.

Y así estamos hoy en día. Salvo honrosas excepciones, lo que nos viene al PC son ports de los juegos de consola, ampliados a mayor resolución (eso sí), pero poco más. Ejemplos, los que se quieran, a patadas... GTA IV... Burnout Paradise... los propios Dead Space I / II.... toda la serie CoD... prácticamente todo, hoy en día.

Salvo alguna joya "pc-only" como The Witcher (juego de hace más de dos años que todavía avergüenza a las consolas de última generación), lo demás es... un port.

Bah.
Es lo que hay.


edit: coño, tanto rollo y no le he contestado... sí, con un monitor 30'' y una configuracion SLI (doble tarjeta gráfica trabajando en paralelo) se juega a 2560x1920. El propio Black Ops, GTA IV, etc. escalan sin problemas hasta esa resolución en PC.


----------



## rosonero (11 Feb 2011)

Una tarde más sponsorizada por San Pepón.


----------



## Claca (11 Feb 2011)

Pues nada... con la superación de los 10.824 los cortos han de esperar.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2011)

Pues ya tenemos el sp casi en los 1330


----------



## credulo (11 Feb 2011)

Doscientos puntitos de subida desde mínimos y acelerándose...


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Al fin me escapé.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo en paquetes grandes y ligeramente positivo en pequeños.

Hoy han empezado el día algo indecisos aunque vendiendo, a las 10:15 han metido unos 266 contratos de venta y han seguido vendiendo hasta las 11:40, con muchas compras aisladas de poca monta. A las 11:45 han metido otros 232 contratos pero ahora a la compra y han subido ligeramente, con ventas intercaladas, a las 13 otro papelón de 225 contratos pero sin embargo no han seguido vendiendo sino que se han puesto a comprar hasta el último cuarto de hora, donde parece que han liquidado muchas posiciones.

En subasta han vendido.

En resumen un día un poco liante, ha habido mucha actividad con paquetes pequeños y algo con los grandes. Según el volumen no parece que hoy hayan ido en una dirección determinada, pero según los paquetones gordos parecía que estaban distribuyendo de nuevo aunque con aguante para que pareciera otra cosa.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Feb 2011)

Obama firma el acta de defunción de Fannie y Freddie · ELPAÍS.com

todo debe cambiar para que no cambie nada


----------



## Taxidermista (12 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> sí, con un monitor 30'' y una configuracion SLI (doble tarjeta gráfica trabajando en paralelo) se juega a 2560x1920.



Son 2560x1600


----------



## pollastre (12 Feb 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Son 2560x1600



cierto, cierto... me confundí con el 1920x1200


----------



## rafaxl (14 Feb 2011)

Up!!!

Empezamos la semana con el Bono al 5,42%.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Up!!!
> 
> Empezamos la semana con el Bono al 5,42%.



buena semana para cortos


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Feb 2011)

metidos en canal desde las 10am en el ibexF

a ver que deciden ahora


----------



## pollastre (14 Feb 2011)

Srta. Kujire, si sigue Ud. leyendo este hilo:

su consejo acerca de un DAB con soporte FIX fue altamente provechoso para mí... por mor de aquella buena experiencia, y abusando de su amabilidad, le preguntaría lo siguiente:

Ando buscando un feed para el Nikkei225, con level II quotes, de cara a atacarlo algorítmicamente. Esto es, que sea más o menos caro no es lo importante, sino que sea robusto y rápido (cualquier cosa <100ms bastará, pero si pudiera ser un true tick, sería ya el lujo). La fiabilidad del ATS ha llegado a un punto en el que es factible tenerlo funcionando sin vigilancia... que en nuestro caso, viene a significar índices en Asia para nuestra "madrugá".

La fama de ARCA es casi legendaria, pero me temo que se especializan únicamente en instrumentos USA. Thomson/Reuters podría ser una opción... pero me gustaría oir su opinión.

Lea Ud. esto o no, reciba mis respetos por anticipado.


----------



## Mulder (14 Feb 2011)

A los buenos días!



pollastre dijo:


> Srta. Kujire, si sigue Ud. leyendo este hilo:
> 
> su consejo acerca de un DAB con soporte FIX fue altamente provechoso para mí... por mor de aquella buena experiencia, y abusando de su amabilidad, le preguntaría lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



No me queda más remedio que felicitarle y envidiarle sanamente por haber conseguido aquello que muchos ansiamos conseguir desde hace unos cuantos años.


----------



## carvil (14 Feb 2011)

Buenas tardes 


Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1335 soporte 1323


Puts a delta neutral


Salu2


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Feb 2011)

"Puts a delta neutral"

que significa esto?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Feb 2011)

of topic :

votad aqui, es una idea nacida en un post del foro y le faltan pocos votos para salir en portada a pesar de los votos negativos de las mafias. No deja votar a no registrados, asi que si no lo estais teneis que perder un minuto en registraros :

Facebook organiza un grupo social de lucha contra la casta politica


----------



## debianita (14 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> of topic :
> 
> votad aqui, es una idea nacida en un post del foro y le faltan pocos votos para salir en portada a pesar de los votos negativos de las mafias. No deja votar a no registrados, asi que si no lo estais teneis que perder un minuto en registraros :
> 
> Facebook organiza un grupo social de lucha contra la casta politica




Ultimamente solo hago login en meneame para votar "noticias" de foreros de burbuja.

Meneada


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Ultimamente solo hago login en meneame para votar "noticias" de foreros de burbuja.
> 
> Meneada



Conste que la idea no fue mia sino que la vi en un post del foro, pero me parecio muy bien y la difundo.

El resto del hilo, si la votamos todos va a portadad del tiron...y ademas jodemos a la mafia quevota negativo de meneame 

votad malditos Facebook organiza un grupo social de lucha contra la casta politica

ah, y el que quiera unirse al grupo se una hoyga, ya somos mas de 400

Connexion | Facebook


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Feb 2011)

Acabo de descubrir que si en Excel pones primero las condicionales que tienen menos probabilidad de cumplirse consigues que los cálculos vayan más deprisa.

Debe ser que si no cumple la primera condición no calcula el resto, esto aplaza mi cambio de ordenador hasta 2013.

Jódete Bernanke.

Hablando de Bernanke, ¿creéis que hay músculo y huevos para darle una colleja o es impensable?

Miren qué noticia:

News Headlines

De momento Fran200 creo que se dio por vencido y si él se equivocó seguro que otros muchos también se quedaron flipados al ver cómo se pasa por el forro las correcciones el tito Ben.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Feb 2011)

En ocasiones veo POMO days de lunes a viernes...


----------



## Mulder (14 Feb 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy han empezado el día comprando, con algo de fuerza, pero parece que era un timo porque tras la primera media hora han empezado a vender y se han pasado todo el día vendiendo hasta 15 minutos antes de que finalizara la sesión. A ratos han vendido con mucha fuerza, sobre todo por la tarde, a las 16 han vendido unos 284 contratos, pero la palma del volumen del día ha sido a las 16:30 con unos 624 contratos a la venta, brutal, tras esto solo han hecho una compra de pequeño tamaño.

En subasta han comprado

En resumen, parece que sigue la distribución y están dispuestos a soltar con ganas, hoy a los largos apenas les han dado algo de cancha, aunque esperan gap al alza para mañana.


----------



## Mulder (14 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Conste que la idea no fue mia sino que la vi en un post del foro, pero me parecio muy bien y la difundo.
> 
> El resto del hilo, si la votamos todos va a portadad del tiron...y ademas jodemos a la mafia quevota negativo de meneame
> 
> ...



Yo también he votado pero esto lleva el mismo camino que cuando se presentó en meneáme la noticia de bajar el sueldo a los políticos como grupo de Facebook, en fin, creo que la noticia no llegará a portada, hay mucho troll político en menéame votando en contra de estas iniciativas.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Feb 2011)

Ni siquiera una página completa en todo el día, madre mía, con lo que nosotros hemos sido... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (14 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> No me queda más remedio que felicitarle y envidiarle sanamente por haber conseguido aquello que muchos ansiamos conseguir desde hace unos cuantos años.




Su mulderiano gesto le honra :: pero, honestamente, creo que aún estoy lejos de conseguir "controlar" el tema (si entendemos por controlar el tener total tranquilidad en la operativa).

Es cierto que he avanzado mucho... pero parece ser que aún queda otro tanto (si no más) por recorrer. Y es que este mundo me ha dado algunas "guantás" que yo daba por descontadas o por controladas... y finalmente, de controladas, nada.

Así que lo más lógico es pensar que aún me quedan otras pocas guantás que recibir 

Como ejemplo, valgan algunas de las cagadas y errores más gordos que he cometido hasta ahora, momentos todos ellos en los cuales el mercado se ha encargado de recordarme "cariñosamente" quién es el que manda... quizás esto ayude a algún forero a evitar meter la pata donde yo la metí en su día, y le ahorrará echar un buen dinero como pago del error ::

1) "Me llevará su tiempo, pero una vez establecidos un conjunto de algoritmos ganadores, todo será vida contemplativa con una birra en la mano". 

Falso. Los algoritmos de los leoncios cambian, y no precisamente de año en año (sorpresa aquí, no me esperaba que maniobrasen tan rápido). No hay mes en el que no haya que modificar algoritmos, a veces incluso no han pasado ni 15 días y ya se aprecian cambios importantes en algunos comportamientos.

El doctor Alexander Elder ("_Trading for a Living"_) tenía, pues, razón: los _blackboxes_ (sistemas de trading automático cerrados, que compras por precios estratosféricos) son una estafa: al poco de comprarlos, dejarán de generarte beneficios. Un ATS no puede generar dinero, no ya eternamente, sino mucho más allá de unas pocas semanas sin que el autor/programador lo modifique y lo mantenga, según mi experiencia.


2) "Un algoritmo para controlarlos a todos, y atarlos en la oscuridad"

Falso. Cada índice o acción tiene su "aquel", sus propias particularidades (al menos desde el punto de vista algorítmico). Cada stock nuevo que he abordado, he tenido que estudiarlo y generar patrones de ataque diferentes y adaptados al mismo. 
Una estrategia buena para el IBEX se estrellará en el DAX30 o el CAC40. El N225, ni te cuento (más raro que un perro verde) y de los chicharros ya ni hablamos.

En un tiempo pensé que el mercado era un ente unificado, con unas reglas algorítmicas comunes, al menos en su base. Con lo cual, se trataría entonces de atacar "el Mercado", y no atacar a los índices individualmente. Me equivoqué de medio a medio.

3) "Una vez algoritmizada una buena estrategia, puedo operar con más y más contratos cada vez, y me haré arbitrariamente rico"


Falso. He aprendido de primera mano que aquí no conviven únicamente el Gacelo con el Leoncio León y Tristón.... grandes contra pequeños... técnica 1 contra ténica 2. 
Antes bien, existe un completo ecosistema de tamaños muy variados (estilo cadena alimenticia marina, donde peces de sucesivos tamaños se van comiendo a los inmediatamente más pequeños), diversos escalones de operativa, cada uno con técnicas y objetivos muy diferentes entre sí. El análisis numérico de todas las operativas diarias lo muestra con mucha claridad... no se puede apreciar eso "a ojo", necesitas una AI.

Cuando tú operas en un entorno de X contratos, tienes tu "sitio", tu nicho en el ecosistema... y peleas con tus iguales. Tus algoritmos los adaptas a luchar contra ellos, y todos estamos "_d'acord_".
Ahora bien, saca un poco la cabeza o los pies del plato... sube el número de contratos por encima del número crítico que te haga entrar en el siguiente "nicho"... comienza a llamar la atención del siguiente tamaño de peces... y ZAS, hostión que te crió, porque tus algoritmos sencillamente no sirven en el siguiente nivel.

Esto puede verse muy fácilmente, ajustando el sistema para que siga a un determinado perfil de operaciones de cierto tamaño... y comparando lo que mueven (y lo que se mueve) a su alrededor cada vez que surgen. O bien puedes meter tú personalmente los hocicos en ese nivel de operaciones, entrando con cierto número de contratos... y experimentar personalmente el "hocicazo" en tus carnes xD

Ejemplo, el DAX30 ( para referencia: 1 contrato dax30 = 2,5 contratos IBEX). Hasta el entorno de los 10-15 contratos, tienes "weapons free"... libertad de actuación, entras y/o realizas a tu discreción sin llamar demasiado la atención.

Al entorno 20-30 contratos, los del nivel anterior te usan como referencia para engancharse a un posible mini-trend. Descartado el noise trading, en este nicho ya se apunta a operaciones de 10+ puntos (serían aprox. 25 puntos en el churribex). Empiezas a ser apetitoso para los peces del siguiente nivel. Mal asunto lo de llamar la atención.

Entorno de los 50 contratos: descuidate asomando la cabeza y te la vuelan. Aquí juega ya gente seria, buscando los mini-swings del dax (movimientos de 15-20 puntos, 50-60 si fuera el churribex). Comienzan las operaciones Iceberg y los spoofings del DOM, para lo cual tienes que ser capaz de postear operaciones en el libro de órdenes y retirarlas lo suficientemente rápido para que no te hagan un filling y te la comas doblada (esto se traduce en que tu sistema debe tener un roundtrip global inferior a 10-15ms, nada por encima de eso). Sus algoritmos y puntos de entrada son para mí, todavía, un puto caos: cuando parece que los has pillado, se te desmarcan con una ruptura que no viene a cuento. Entorno "Vietnam", que lo llamo yo. 


En fin, eso como pequeño resumen. Así pues, incluso aunque hayas llegado a "dominar" (siempre entre comillas) un nivel, no puedes sencillamente revertir plusvies en él, ampliar el tamaño de tus posiciones, y hacerte "arbitrariamente rico", como decía.

Con todo esto te quiero decir... que este mundo es mucho, pero mucho, más grande de lo que yo pensaba hace un par de años. Esto tiene muuuucha tela que cortar, y lo que te rondaré morena (cosas que yo aún todavía ni sospecho). De ahí que, en mi opinión y contestando a tu post de antes, no considero que haya "conseguido" nada, en el sentido de haber _llegado a un punto de control total_... 

Hoy en día, sabiendo lo que sé de este tinglado y cómo se las gasta el mercado, me cuestiono incluso si tal cosa es siquiera posible.


----------



## Mulder (14 Feb 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ni siquiera una página completa en todo el día, madre mía, con lo que nosotros hemos sido... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Estamos cayendo en picado, rápido organicemos una charla sin sentido hablando de algún fenómeno tecnológico a ver si hacemos volumen


----------



## Desencantado (14 Feb 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ni siquiera una página completa en todo el día, madre mía, con lo que nosotros hemos sido... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Es que cuando vas a diario al casino dejan de impresionarte las luces y los chalecos afrancesados del personal.


----------



## Mulder (14 Feb 2011)

Por cierto, señor Benditaliquidez, tiene ud. un MP.


----------



## pollastre (14 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Estamos cayendo en picado, rápido organicemos una charla sin sentido hablando de algún fenómeno tecnológico a ver si hacemos volumen




Por ejemplo, un debate acerca de #eldeloscuadros en la waka-foto de Piqué? :XX::XX:


----------



## Mulder (14 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Por ejemplo, un debate acerca de #eldeloscuadros en la waka-foto de Piqué? :XX::XX:



Joer, he de reconocer que no me he enterado de nada ¿estaré perdiendo facultades de friki?


----------



## pollastre (14 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Joer, he de reconocer que no me he enterado de nada ¿estaré perdiendo facultades de friki?



¡Pero si ha salido hasta en portada de elmundo.es !

(lo cual no puede decirse sin sentir cierto rubor por nuestros compatriotas y sus prioridades informativas... como decía el conde Romanones: ¡vaya tropa!...)


----------



## Mulder (14 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¡Pero si ha salido hasta en portada de elmundo.es !
> 
> (lo cual no puede decirse sin sentir cierto rubor por nuestros compatriotas y sus prioridades informativas... como decía el conde Romanones: ¡vaya tropa!...)



Ah, ahora si que se de que va la cosa, creo que estoy sufriendo cierto 'desplazamiento' mental hoy. ::


----------



## Nico (14 Feb 2011)

Merde !, es cierto !!

Si bien yo nunca he sido de los que han "movido el hilo" (por la diferencia de horarios más bien lo leo a deshora), llama la atención la baja de participaciones *DESDE QUE TODOS HAN SIDO PADRES/MADRES !!*

Está bueno para escribir un sesudo reporte: _"Trading y Maternidad - Relación Inversa ?"_ y ganar fama en los sitios web y blogs del sector.


----------



## pollastre (14 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Merde !, es cierto !!
> 
> llama la atención la baja de participaciones





Esto se nos va.... 

¡Lancen la boya!

¡Las mujeres y los informáticos primero!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Feb 2011)

Cuando leo posts como el de pollastre me pregunto:

¿Opero en el mismo mercado? :cook: :X  : :ouch:


----------



## tonuel (14 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Debe ser que si no cumple la primera condición no calcula el resto, *ésto aplaza mi cambio de ordenador hasta 2013*.



WTF... :ouch:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Su mulderiano gesto le honra :: pero, honestamente, creo que aún estoy lejos de conseguir "controlar" el tema (si entendemos por controlar el tener total tranquilidad en la operativa).
> 
> Es cierto que he avanzado mucho... pero parece ser que aún queda otro tanto (si no más) por recorrer. Y es que este mundo me ha dado algunas "guantás" que yo daba por descontadas o por controladas... y finalmente, de controladas, nada.
> 
> ...



También es casualidad que te pongas a hablar de eso.

Pollastre, te lo podrás creer o no pero mi comentario sobre la optimización de las condicionales en Excel en mi maltrecho Pentium tiene que ver precisamente con tu comentario de arriba y mi intento de ver lo que hace cada uno en tiempo real.

Evidentemente, yo no me muevo a tu nivel, no hay más que ver que utilizo excel, no llego a tu "fine tuning", no obstante, también he visto "cosas".


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> WTF... :ouch:



Oye, que en el mensaje original no he puesto "esto" con tilde.

El sentido de la frase cambia totalmente. ::

Poner una tilde no necesaria, cómo se nota que no usas un Pentium.


----------



## Fran200 (14 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Su mulderiano gesto le honra :: pero, honestamente, creo que aún estoy lejos de conseguir "controlar" el tema (si entendemos por controlar el tener total tranquilidad en la operativa).
> 
> Es cierto que he avanzado mucho... pero parece ser que aún queda otro tanto (si no más) por recorrer. Y es que este mundo me ha dado algunas "guantás" que yo daba por descontadas o por controladas... y finalmente, de controladas, nada.
> 
> ...




Recuerda que esto se lo dije hace tiempo...buscaré el post...


25 de agosto del 2010

"No creo que le haga falta, los datos de su niña no diferían mucho de los que me daba nuestro software, si puede reprogramar lo suficientemente rápido cuando cambien la operativa nos va a mantener a todos los del foro"

P.D. Me tienen fuera del mercado, mirando la partida y sabiendo que si lo hago me comen. Ahora ya no llevo la iniciativa y eso no es demasiado bueno para mis intereses.:ouch:

Así que a esperar el recorte, espero que sea pronto, sino seré como las vacas que ven pasar el tren.


----------



## pollastre (14 Feb 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuando leo posts como el de pollastre me pregunto:
> 
> ¿Opero en el mismo mercado? :cook: :X  : :ouch:




Pues para mí, precisamente... eso es una de las cosas que más aprecio de este "trabajo".

Me refiero... a la diversidad de formas, niveles y actitudes en los que es posible atacar al mercado. Siempre que al final del día produzcan beneficios... son todas igualmente válidas.

De alguna manera, el mercado parece no premiar únicamente a la tecnología... sino a la habilidad y a la capacidad de síntesis/análisis... y para eso, no es imprescindible programarse una AI masivamente paralela. 

Lo cual es cojonudo, porque da oportunidades a todo el mundo de entrar y probarse como traders.

Que un tío pueda - literalmente - ganarse la vida con una gráfica en un papel, con un lápiz, una regla, y una mente disciplinada... en el mismo patio de juegos en el que se baten el cobre bancos de inversión que usan sistemas informáticos de millones de euros... es todo un testimonio a lo "singular" que resulta este sector.


----------



## pollastre (14 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Recuerda que esto se lo dije hace tiempo...buscaré el post...
> 
> 
> 25 de agosto del 2010
> ...




Sí que lo dijo, sí... lo recuerdo bien.

Es sólo que contaba con que una estructura leoncia maniobraría más lentamente: desde que llegan los informes del backoffice diciendo que los rendimientos están bajando... hasta que algún analista se da cuenta de que algo no anda del todo fino... el informe del analista y sus recomendaciones llega a los corbatas... los corbatas se reunen a tomar decisiones... la orden ejecutiva vuelve hacia abajo... el nuevo requerimiento se traslada a los curritos programadores.... y entonces el algoritmo cambia.

Conociendo a las medianas/grandes empresas y su funcionamiento, imaginaba que estos procesos les llevarían algún que otro mes. Para mi sorpresa, algunos son mucho más ágiles de lo que cabría esperar.

Debe ser que cuando hay Big Money de por medio, no se andan con las tonterías que tienen otras empresas de otros sectores menos... capitalistas


----------



## Mulder (14 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Su mulderiano gesto le honra :: pero, honestamente, creo que aún estoy lejos de conseguir "controlar" el tema (si entendemos por controlar el tener total tranquilidad en la operativa).[...]



Lo cierto es que mi timing muchas veces acierta con un tiempo considerable de premeditación en aquellos días en los que su niña va loca o sus niveles 'seguros' se han rebasado totalmente y tiene ud. que pasar a trading manual 

Realmente mi investigación sobre el timing implicaba desde el principio el poder ganar al mercado sin necesitar datos ajustados al milisegundo ni alta y cara tecnología de última hornada, pasándose además por el forro todos los sistemas de desorientación de los leoncios e incluso el NO poner stops ya que el movimiento muchas veces se puede predecir con una seguridad bastante alta (no tengo estadísticas de medición pero es alta). 

Se trataba de hacer todo el análisis antes de que el mercado estuviera abierto y cuando este abre actuar sencillamente siguiendo el análisis, aunque es cierto que no siempre acierta del todo y aun me queda cierto camino por mejorar, entre otras cosas automatizar más la tarea de predicción aunque esto plantea ciertos problemas.

El mercado a veces es tan complicado y enrevesado en su eterna ofuscación que al final los sistemas más sencillos pueden llegar a funcionar muy bien, aunque el timing no es un sistema sencillo.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (14 Feb 2011)

Joder, estaba leyendo los post de hoy y la verdad es que me he quedao flipao, que bestias , yo que estoy empezando y me dan respeto muchas cosas en esto del trading pero aún así me atrevo a hacer algunos movimientos cuando puedo. Cada día que os leo y voy descubriendo un poco más de este mundillo me doy cuenta de que soy muchas veces un inconsciente de ******** piensas como diablos voy a competir con los cracks estos que tienen la última tecnología y todos los conocimientos en sus manos, como vas a hacerlo si no puedes estar delante del mercado cuando lo requiere y la verdad es que aún asi no desisto, si señores/as, este hilo de verdad vale la pena así que no puede decaer, que sepáis que aunque no pueda aportar nada o casi nada de vez en cuando me gusta aparecer por aquí para demostraros que hay alguién que os lee y que aprende y se divierte mucho con vuestros comentarios. Sinceramente sois unos cracks y estoy seguro de que como yo hay más de uno por estos lares, gente que os lee y apenas participa pero que os agradece todas vuestras aportaciones.

PD.También estoy esperando el libro del maestro Zuloman sobre el TT.

Up al hilo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Recuerda que esto se lo dije hace tiempo...buscaré el post...
> 
> 
> 25 de agosto del 2010
> ...


----------



## Fran200 (14 Feb 2011)

Ya solo queda tomárselo a broma. Está todo el mundo mirando, atónitos, esperando una corrección porque nadie, nadie mete dinero. 
Pero algún ente misterioso (no tan misterioso) crea demanda y a última hora deja unas huellas, que pese al agotamiento de la subida, sube "a saltos" y en vertical.
Pero la pólvora se acaba, siempre.


----------



## Fran200 (14 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Fran200 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Recuerda que esto se lo dije hace tiempo...buscaré el post...
> ...


----------



## pollastre (14 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> También es casualidad que te pongas a hablar de eso.
> 
> Pollastre, te lo podrás creer o no pero mi comentario sobre la optimización de las condicionales en Excel en mi maltrecho Pentium tiene que ver precisamente con tu comentario de arriba y mi intento de ver lo que hace cada uno en tiempo real.
> 
> Evidentemente, yo no me muevo a tu nivel, no hay más que ver que utilizo excel, no llego a tu "fine tuning", *no obstante, también he visto "cosas*".




Muy a lo "El Sexto Sentido", ese comentario ::

No, si me lo creo, claro que me lo creo. Si es que realmente "hay cosas"... hay niveles de actuación diferentes, y muy localizados... con el tiempo y con las herramientas adecuadas, casi, casi, llegas a conocer a ciertos participantes por sus movimientos y sus algoritmos de colocación de paquetes grandes...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ya solo queda tomárselo a broma. Está todo el mundo mirando, atónitos, esperando una corrección porque nadie, nadie mete dinero.
> Pero *algún ente misterioso *(no tan misterioso) crea demanda y a última hora deja unas huellas, que pese al agotamiento de la subida, *sube "a saltos" y en vertical.*
> Pero la pólvora se acaba, siempre.



Son gacelas mi señor


----------



## rafaxl (14 Feb 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ones-para-el-fondo-de-rescate-permanente.html

Mas pastuqui fresca. Esperamos reacciones mañana?


----------



## Fran200 (14 Feb 2011)

El cierre en cuanto se han quitado de escena, caída a plomo.

A ver si hay suerte y el 10720 que se ha quedado colgado en el IBEX (c) se coge mañana y sigue la ruta...algún discipulo-gacelil aventajado ya sabe donde.


----------



## largodeaqui (14 Feb 2011)

Buenas noches, soy acuario, de Asturias,  

El caso es que tengo unos 10.000 ahi parados y con la intencion de meterlos en Timo a bastante largo plazo, pero leyendo el foro en general, dan ganas de guardarlo, o gastarlo en armamento directamente...

Lo veriais mucha locura dejarlo ahi con perspectiva de 2 años minimo?


----------



## Kujire (15 Feb 2011)

Tengo la ligera sensación de que alguien me ha llamado... :

... es que soy muy sensorial la verdad... :cook:


----------



## debianita (15 Feb 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ni siquiera una página completa en todo el día, madre mía, con lo que nosotros hemos sido... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Esta juventud .... :ouch: 

Ando lejos del intradia, encuentro en falta esa tensión de pipear :

Pollastre :Aplauso: post como el suyo hacen grande a este hilo. Puede abrir los ojos de más de uno que busca la gallina de los huevos de oro, está visto que ni con artilleria pesada se puede uno dedicar a birrear mientras la máquina pipea 

PD: Ha HIMBOCADO usted a la bruji y ya la tiene usted aqui


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ya solo queda tomárselo a broma. Está todo el mundo mirando, atónitos, esperando una corrección porque nadie, nadie mete dinero.
> Pero algún ente misterioso (no tan misterioso) crea demanda y a última hora deja unas huellas, que pese al agotamiento de la subida, sube "a saltos" y en vertical.
> Pero la pólvora se acaba, siempre.



¿Pero tú has visto el calendario de POMO's?

Lo dicho, o le echáis huevos y le preparáis una encerrona a Bernanke o a esperar hasta que publiquen el siguiente calendario de POMO's.

No puede mantener este ritmo de compras hasta finales de junio, ya puse el gráfico en su momento.

En el QE1 las compras de Bernanke fueron una asíntonta horizontal, está haciendo lo mismo, aunque el mercado siguió subiendo, en cuanto aflojaron las compras empezó la volatilidad, el tío gasta la pólvora no solo en subirlo, también está empeñado en que no haya mucha volatilidad.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> El cierre en cuanto se han quitado de escena, caída a plomo.
> 
> A ver si hay suerte y el 10720 que se ha quedado colgado en el IBEX (c) se coge mañana y sigue la ruta...algún discipulo-gacelil aventajado ya sabe donde.



Primera para da ahi mismito en 715 ....una vez perdido el 700 via libre hasta 600- 635 .....y si perdemos el 600.......hace semanas que he dicho cuales son los sigientes pasos, de hacerse en un solo dia Tonuel tendra que certificar 


empieza bien...gap cerrado.....ahora la propina atrapagacels y catapum chim pun

ale, ya pueden ponerse cortos sin demasiados riesgos, 30 o 50 pipos en contra a lo sumo.


----------



## Nico (15 Feb 2011)

Mami !, también estuve el día en que Zuloman explicó la técnica de la _*"tasación testicular"*_. Ya tengo dos títulos mami !

Y tú que decías que perdía el tiempo en ese foro del demonio !


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Feb 2011)

Me voy señores, tengo gestiones que hacer y dinero que ganar 

El dia que me paguen en bolsa como en mi trabajo volvere :no:

EDITO : Hemos visto el techo del TT sin desvio de un solo pipo....pero OJO con los diferenciales de la deuda y el leuro....ya saben que ni el TT puede adivinar esas cosas.


----------



## Misterio (15 Feb 2011)

Bono 5.47% aunque debe ser que hoy eso no importa.


----------



## pollastre (15 Feb 2011)

Kujire dijo:


> Tengo la ligera sensación de que alguien me ha llamado... :
> 
> ... es que soy muy sensorial la verdad... :cook:




Fui yo, fui yo.... ¿ha funcionado la invocación?

aquí estoy con las velas negras, el gallo negro y el cuchillo ritual, esperando la respuesta de la entidad conocida como Kujire.


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Feb 2011)

Buenos días


Spoiler



Abierto largo de Ibex 10869


----------



## Nico (15 Feb 2011)

Largo ?... pero si el gurú Zuloman, antes de irse a estafar pepitos... perdón, a cumplir su noble profesión inmobiliaria, dejó aclarado que, en base al TT, los máximos del día ya habian sido vistos ?

Renegais de sus consejos ?
No estais cierto de sus aciertos ?
Vislumbras divergencias en sus indicaciones ?

Asaz preocupado me dejas !


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Feb 2011)

Algo pasa con la subasta 
Están meditando

Edit :Ha ido bien


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Feb 2011)

Spoiler



vendido largo 10852 -0,3%



Pierde gas y no me fío


----------



## credulo (15 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Fui yo, fui yo.... ¿ha funcionado la invocación?
> 
> aquí estoy con las *velas negras, el gallo negro y el cuchillo ritual*, esperando la respuesta de la entidad conocida como Kujire.



Ya sabía yo que tanta AI, redes neuronales, numérico y GPU's eran solo una tapadera.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Feb 2011)

Seguimos con el control automatico. Que aburrimiento de comienzo de año, es desesperante.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Feb 2011)

Venga que podemos con los 900, total que mas da 100 mas que 100 menos...::


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Feb 2011)

buenos dias.
Tengo unos "SACYR VALLEHERMOSO DCHOS 2/11", por una compra que hice de sacyr, y en este momento estan subiendo desde 0.032 a lo que me los dieron a 0.103.
Alguien me podría decir que puedo hacer con estos dchos? puedo venderlos al precio de mercado, pero y si decido ir a la ampliación, no me queda muy claro si tendré que desembolsar una cantidad o me dan unas acciones automaticamente, etc?
muchas gracias....


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Feb 2011)

Bernake & Cia....... su lema debe ser......."con nosotros, todo sube..... y si no sube, lo hacemos subir nosotros a las bravas"

la unica opción para ver una caidita es que al bernake se le acabe la tinta de las impresoras..... de lo contrario..........."hasta el infinito y mas alla" (espero q no aparezca nadie y me haga pagar derechos de autor jeje)


----------



## Kujire (15 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Fui yo, fui yo.... ¿ha funcionado la invocación?
> 
> aquí estoy con las velas negras, el gallo negro y el cuchillo ritual, esperando la respuesta de la entidad conocida como Kujire.



Con esa latencia .. en europa ienso: ... creo que debes definir bien el producto con el que desees trabajar, eso sería lo primero y el mercado donde opera, yo me iría a algo con lo que pudiera probar y si me gusta intentaría solventar los problemas técnicos, y si no puedo empiezo de nuevo, a veces no es posible. Si deseas más detalles puedes pasarte por el blog y lo comentamos allí, así no ensuciamos el hilo.


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Feb 2011)

Que pasa aquí que nadie escribe.
Buena mañana y veamos si rematamos la faena...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Que pasa aquí que nadie escribe.
> Buena mañana y veamos si rematamos la faena...



¿Así que eras tú el de la linterna, eeh? 

Ahora mismo diría que estás comprando.

Ruge si he acertado.


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Así que eras tú el de la linterna, eeh?
> 
> Ahora mismo diría que estás comprando.
> 
> Ruge si he acertado.



La situación perfecta ahora mismo sería:
Subida a máximos y al cierre, que los americanos hagan lo que tienen que hacer....

No siempre pasa lo que uno quiere...pero a ver si nos acercamos algo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Feb 2011)




----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Feb 2011)

Cómo mola el gif de leoncio, no se me ocurría ningún rótulo para agregarle.

Veamos el Ibex...

... vaya puta mierda.


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Feb 2011)

Hay que darle unos minutos, ...

Atento ahora, pongo a la venta parte, y se dispara...se lo van a tomar como anzuelo.


----------



## atman (15 Feb 2011)

Hay mucho cansancio... para levantar esto, no ya a máximos, sino hasta los cincuentas, hace falta alguna pastillita de esas azules...


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Feb 2011)

Vamos acabando, tu verás si algún despistado nos hace un regalo en estos minutos. Sin que se note...out

No ha estado mal, un regalo final.

Ahora por el bien del jefe, que los USA se dejen caer un poquito.


Hasta mañana


----------



## atman (15 Feb 2011)

a alguien le quedaba media pastilla perdida en algún bolsillo... =^_^=


----------



## atman (15 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Vamos acabando, tu verás si algún despistado nos hace un regalo en estos minutos. Sin que se note...out
> 
> No ha estado mal, un regalo final.
> 
> ...



Un poquito, no... se acerca la madre de todas las caídas...

Merrill finds money manager confidence stocks all time record high

Cito: "Simply said, there hasn't been a greater allocation of people on the same side of a sinking cruise ship since the Titanic. Too bad Chairsatan Generalissimo Vissarionvich von Bernankestein wasn't alive back then to prevent that particaular disaster." :XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Feb 2011)

Qué carcajada con lo de Bernankestein, pensaba que era de tu cosecha.


----------



## atman (15 Feb 2011)

Me falta agudeza para eso... 

Lo de yankilandia... es acongojante, vamos... antes porque había dinero de las POMOS y ahora, hasta sin las POMOS, que haberlas haylas, pero no se notan. El caso es que huele a muerto pero nadie sabe quien a sido.

Bernankestein, futuro presidente de la República de Peponia...


----------



## Mulder (15 Feb 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy no puedo poner el volumen de los leoncios gracias a las lluvias de hoy que han provocado repetidos cortes eléctricos en mi sistema, hasta el punto de que ha dejado el volumen irreconocible.

En fin, mañana parece que ya volverá el buen tiempo.

Lo siento mucho


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Feb 2011)

¿Comienza el suplicio para los "treasuries"? - Las Perlas de Kike - Cotizalia.com

me parece interesante y creo q nadie lo ha puesto


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Feb 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ¿Comienza el suplicio para los "treasuries"? - Las Perlas de Kike - Cotizalia.com
> 
> me parece interesante y creo q nadie lo ha puesto



¿PIPO Inzaghi? 

Ahora entiendo lo del nombre.


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿PIPO Inzaghi?
> 
> Ahora entiendo lo del nombre.




es por todo, futbol-bolsa........... me gusta decir las cosas con mensajes entrelineas, no todo debe ser obvio : :fiufiu:

Benditaliquidez..... el sherlock holmes de burbuja.info ienso:


----------



## pollastre (15 Feb 2011)

Burrarum... esto ya me lo estaba temiendo yo... vamos a ver, ahora mismo tengo una máquina en Fràncfort para el Eurex... estoy ahora mismo negociando otro coloc en Chicago para el CME (futuros SP y Dow)... y por lo que veo me va a tocar mandar un tercer trasto a Tokyo en un futuro cercano.

Bueno, me paso por su cubil de brujería... esteeee... por su blog, y ya comentamos.

Gracchiê,




Kujire dijo:


> *Con esa latencia .. en europa *ienso: ... creo que debes definir bien el producto con el que desees trabajar, eso sería lo primero y el mercado donde opera, yo me iría a algo con lo que pudiera probar y si me gusta intentaría solventar los problemas técnicos, y si no puedo empiezo de nuevo, a veces no es posible. Si deseas más detalles puedes pasarte por el blog y lo comentamos allí, así no ensuciamos el hilo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Feb 2011)

¿Guiño?


----------



## Fran200 (15 Feb 2011)

Todos los días igual, esto ya pasa de tener gracia a ser cabreante.
¿Qué sentido tiene mantener esto si nadie opera?
Solo hay un problema y todo el mundo lo está viendo. Cuando quieran deshacer posiciones y todo el mundo esté al margen, o comprados en otros mercados (llámese, materias primas, bolsas europeas, emergentes....) Cuanto pueden caer...10-15% en pocas sesiones. 

Ellos sabrán...llegará nuestro momento. Y los pequeños inversores no sabrán por donde le vienen las leches.


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2011)

Tito Bernanke approves this thread


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Todos los días igual, esto ya pasa de tener gracia a ser cabreante.
> ¿Qué sentido tiene mantener esto si nadie opera?
> Solo hay un problema y todo el mundo lo está viendo. Cuando quieran deshacer posiciones y todo el mundo esté al margen, o comprados en otros mercados (llámese, materias primas, bolsas europeas, emergentes....) Cuanto pueden caer...10-15% en pocas sesiones.
> 
> Ellos sabrán...llegará nuestro momento. Y los pequeños inversores no sabrán por donde le vienen las leches.



-El sentido de subirlo consiste en que las grandes empresas puedan jugar con su autocartera y conseguir aguantar carros y carretas.Tremenda inyección pública para salvar los muebles.
-Luego ,con "contabilidad creativa", acaba en sus balances como beneficios.
-Conforme las "grandes" tengan que devolver sus bonos corporativos a vencimiento (muchos son a 3y)nos vamos a reir.
¿No os han chocado algunos de los últimos "profit warning"?
S2


----------



## mataresfacil (15 Feb 2011)

Poneos cortos en telefónica, la ley sinde se ha aprobado, si se ejecuta a rajatabla, en menos de un año tlf va a perder más de medio millón de lineas. Al tiempo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2011)

Actualización del único gráfico que funciona, el de las POMO.

El saldo actual en rosa y en verde la previsión de la actual tanda:








Y la previsión de agotamiento de la pólvora si seguimos al ritmo actual:


----------



## Claca (16 Feb 2011)

Muy buenos los gráficos 

Yo dejo una cosilla y nada, aquí está:







Recuerdo que el bund suele tener una correlación inversa con las bolsas, especialmente acentuada con la crisis. El resto, el tiempo dirá.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Todos los días igual, esto ya pasa de tener gracia a ser cabreante.
> ¿Qué sentido tiene mantener esto si nadie opera?
> Solo hay un problema y todo el mundo lo está viendo. Cuando quieran deshacer posiciones y todo el mundo esté al margen, o comprados en otros mercados (llámese, materias primas, bolsas europeas, emergentes....) Cuanto pueden caer...10-15% en pocas sesiones.
> 
> Ellos sabrán...llegará nuestro momento. Y los pequeños inversores no sabrán por donde le vienen las leches.



No sea impaciente, se toman su tiempo para distribuir papelitos entre la gacelada, no es lo mismo vender "al por mayor " entre leoncios que ir metiendo gacelas al corral de contrato en contrato, robar a las gacelas leva su tiempo hoyga 

Y tranquilo, en cuanto tengan carne suficiente en el corral para pasar 2011 ya vera como la cosa va rapidisima :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Feb 2011)

a los oncemiles !!!! :8::8::8:

¿ ha dimitido Zapatero y no me he enterado? ienso:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Feb 2011)

bom dia!

estaran celebrando las buenas nuevas.

09:25 Zapatero rechaza revisar `cada cuatro días

El presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, ha rechazado revisar cada cuatro días el modelo de financiación autonómica ante una u otra coyuntura, al recordar que el actual modelo fue pactado por todos. El modelo de financiación autonómica se está aplicando y cumpliendo. El actual modelo fue pactado por todos y no vamos a revisarlo cada cuatro días por una u otra coyuntura, indicó el presidente en la sesión de control al Gobierno al diputado de ERC Joan Ridao. No hay ninguna intención de cambiarla, zanjó.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2011)

Zulo, ya me han enviado de imprenta la portada de tu libro, luego te la paso.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Feb 2011)

Buenos días
Vaya,la subida que esperaba ayer,se produce hoy.
Mi timing es funesto.
Me voy pal tejado.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2011)




----------



## debianita (16 Feb 2011)

Estoy haciendo yoga para relajarme y no entrar con todo lo gordo al botas.

Serenidad ven a mi


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Feb 2011)

y estamos cerca de los 11040 de nuevo, la duda es si esta vez lo rompen o vuelve a caer la pelotita

como esta el bono portugues?


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Feb 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> y estamos cerca de los 11040 de nuevo, la duda es si esta vez lo rompen o vuelve a caer la pelotita
> 
> como esta el bono portugues?



Están en subasta right now


----------



## debianita (16 Feb 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> y estamos cerca de los 11040 de nuevo, la duda es si esta vez lo rompen o vuelve a caer la pelotita
> 
> como esta el bono portugues?



Plano: 10y Bond 7.41%

GSPT10YR: Portugal 10 Year Summary - Bloomberg


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Feb 2011)

Comienzan las revueltas en Libia
Otro país pa la saca...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2011)

Es una broma, eh Zulo, no me envíes a la Benemérita.

Tenía un gif animado pero lo borré, lástima, era el complemento perfecto para los momentos de euforia.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Feb 2011)

padentro


Spoiler



Abierto corto de Ibex 10963


----------



## pyn (16 Feb 2011)

Que dios me pille confesado.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Feb 2011)

Vaya vaya un dia mas el ibex esta a la altura de nuestro pais: basura. Manipulacion total, jugueteando con los 11k llevan un rato.

Por cierto ya debe estar el BCE metiendo carbon de nuevo, baja el bono a 5,39 desde 5,42 de hace media hora.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2011)

Market, confírmame si llevas tres jugosas operaciones hoy.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Feb 2011)

Que opinais de la opa por cepsa?????????


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Que opinais de la opa por cepsa?????????



Botín vendió hace tiempo y compró repsoles.

ED: Botín vendió a 33 euros por acción hace dos años.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Feb 2011)

Pues.... Se comió la miellllda, porque si ahora estan a 22 y las compran a 28, es un buen pellizco....


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Feb 2011)

Pues.... Se comió la miellllda, porque si ahora estan a 22 y las compran a 28, es un buen pellizco.... 

"ED: Botín vendió a 33 euros por acción hace dos años."

ENTONCES NO LO HIZO TAN MAL....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2011)

Market, confírmame si estás comprando sin que se noteeeee.

Naaah, ni caso, voy a poner el gif del león pasota.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Es una broma, eh Zulo, no me envíes a la Benemérita.
> 
> Tenía un gif animado pero lo borré, lástima, era el complemento perfecto para los momentos de euforia.



la verdad es que esta muy bien...pero no se si me hace mucha gracia que circule por internet mi foto de esa guisa ienso:

¿ de donde sacaste la foto del careto ? :

Disimule un poco la cara xd ::


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Feb 2011)

con lo interesante que fue el inicio de sesion y ahora q muermo......... parece q quiere bajar un poco......... dejaran que baje?

muchas veces comentais lo de subir los indices para que las gacelas entren y bajar de sopeton, pero a veces tambien hay movimientos bruscos que parten del aburrimiento, con una distribucion mas pausada, pero distribucion al fin y al cabo....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> la verdad es que esta muy bien...pero no se si me hace mucha gracia que circule por internet mi foto de esa guisa ienso:
> 
> ¿ de donde sacaste la foto del careto ? :
> 
> Disimule un poco la cara xd ::



La saqué del vídeo de la sexta, ya la he quitado, te la tenía que haber enviado a ti por privado, sorry.

Es que vi la foto de la película ésa (huevos de oro) y me acordé de tu comentario sobre la tasación testicular.


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Feb 2011)

zuloman opera agarrandose de los testiculos asi? una mano alli y la otra en el raton? 

los dias q las operaciones le salian mal cerraba la mano testicular como castigo? xD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> La saqué del vídeo de la sexta, ya la he quitado, te la tenía que haber enviado a ti por privado, sorry.
> 
> Es que vi la foto de la película ésa (huevos de oro) y me acordé de tu comentario sobre la tasación testicular.



oye que tampoco es para quitarla, que me rei bastante........si se pudiera hacer menos reconocible mi careto seria genial.

Por cierto, buena peli esa de los huevos de oro 

edito: te juro que en 1989 cuando saque la oposicion de agente de la propiedad inmobiliaria le pregunte a mi hermano que ya la habia sacado 10 años antes que metodo de tasacion utilizaba ¿ comparativo? ¿ de coste de reposicion? etc etc.....sonrio....bajo la mirada a su entrepierna......y me dijo.....yo miro aqui y digo lo que me sale de los cojones


----------



## lalogontzal (16 Feb 2011)

Repsol anyone?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2011)

Joer, pues ahora creo que se ha perdido para siempre, si alguien la tiene en pantalla que copie la dirección antes de refrescar la página.

La tenía en el ordenador de casa pero la borré.

La peli no la he visto, la pondré en la lista.


----------



## qpvlde (16 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> te juro que en 1989 cuando saque la oposicion de agente de la propiedad inmobiliaria le pregunte a mi hermano que ya la habia sacado 10 años antes que metodo de tasacion utilizaba ¿ comparativo? ¿ de coste de reposicion? etc etc.....sonrio....bajo la mirada a su entrepierna......y me dijo.....*yo miro aqui y digo lo que me sale de los cojones*



Piense que si no hubiera sido por ese método de tasación tan científico y contrastado de su hermano, hoy, este hilo, en este foro no existiría...:fiufiu::8::rolleye:

Pidale su parte a calopez:XX:


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2011)

Spoiler



Corto en 10980 2º vencimiento





éstos se los legaré a mis nietos... )


Saludos )


----------



## Nico (16 Feb 2011)

Por la presente quiero dejar constancia de la excelente relación que nos vincula con el Sr. Botín (me pongo de pie y quito el sombrero) y el Benemérito Banco de Santander.

Estas últimas semanas han sido una etapa de activa cooperación y grandes beneficios -espero que mutuos-.

Quizás sufra un poco en caso de que la acción del susodicho siga subiendo en estos días (acabo de vender un bonito lote comprado a migajas días atrás) pero, tengo la esperanza de que volverán a bajar brindándonos un estupendo punto de ingreso para continuar esta bella, gentil, agradable y, por que no decirlo, intensa relación que mantenemos desde fines del año pasado.

Gracias Mr. Botin. Gracias SAN. Mis hijos podrán agregar un poco de sal a su magra dieta gracias a vuestra generosidad inenarrable.



(Asín es esto. A veces te cepillan y a veces te premian)


----------



## Nico (16 Feb 2011)

Regresando a la seriedad. Así como a veces aprovecho la sabiduría local para iluminar la ignorancia en otras tierras, cuando puedo, tomo prestado allí para aportar aquí lo que me parece valioso.

En este caso, mi mentor explicaba (ayer 16/2 para que tengan la referencia temporal) que:



> Los Bonos USA vienen en caída libre y esto ha favorecido al Euro pero de aprobarse el QE3 los Bonos repuntarán aplastando al dólar y revalorizando al Euro junto a todos los commodities.
> 
> Se acerca la fecha *del 4 de Marzo* y la FED va perdiendo poder de fuego, ayer intervino muy fuerte sosteniendo los Bonos de 30 años, bajando la tasa el 1% *y el S&P500 apenas reaccionó sobre el cierre* lo que muestra que ya la atención está puesta en el QE3.
> 
> ...



Obviamente habla de USA y el SP500 pero, tiene su valor para quienes operan en el resto del mundo.

Y luego agregaba:



> Creo que *la corrección es inminente*, hoy la FED compró Bonos a 5 años por 7.000 millones y apenas alcanzó para mantenerlos sobre la línea de flotación. Por otro lado la baja en commodities están descontando un escenario de QE3 (Caída Fuerte de Bonos=Suba de Tasas) que a mi juicio debería ir acompañado con una leve suba de la FED Rate.
> 
> El mensaje de la FED debería ser: _Habrá un último QE3 pero el ciclo expansivo llegó a su fin..._
> 
> ...



De más está decir que ayer cerró por encima de los 1320.


----------



## bonoce (16 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Regresando a la seriedad. Así como a veces aprovecho la sabiduría local para iluminar la ignorancia en otras tierras, cuando puedo, tomo prestado allí para aportar aquí lo que me parece valioso.
> 
> En este caso, mi mentor explicaba (ayer 16/2 para que tengan la referencia temporal) que:
> 
> ...



De más tampoco está decir quién es tu gurú.. o te quieres hacer rico tu solo?::


----------



## rafaxl (16 Feb 2011)

De nuevo en maximos diarios, esta vez parece que van en serio no??? esta va por el ipc. 

Por cierto datos malos de usa en peticiones de prestamo y refinanciaciones.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> edito: te juro que en 1989 cuando saque la oposicion de agente de la propiedad inmobiliaria le pregunte a mi hermano que ya la habia sacado 10 años antes que metodo de tasacion utilizaba ¿ comparativo? ¿ de coste de reposicion? etc etc.....sonrio....bajo la mirada a su entrepierna......y me dijo.....yo miro aqui y digo lo que me sale de los cojones



Ahora entiendo cómo la burbuja inmobiliaria ha alcanzado semejante magnitud... :ouch::ouch:


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> De nuevo en maximos diarios, esta vez parece que van en serio no??? esta va por el ipc.
> 
> Por cierto datos malos de usa en peticiones de prestamo y refinanciaciones.



Observa el yuro...en mínimos...


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2011)

y yo sin stop... con dos cojones... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> y yo sin stop... con dos cojones... :Baile:
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Yo tampoco y palmando 35p
¿Que es eso pa nosotros?::


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Feb 2011)

Yuro se hunde
Podria coger de la manita al Ibex,porfa!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> De nuevo en maximos diarios, esta vez parece que van en serio no??? esta va por el ipc.
> 
> Por cierto datos malos de usa en peticiones de prestamo y refinanciaciones.



Falsos, todos falsos, los americanos van como un tiro.


----------



## Lindo Pulgoso (16 Feb 2011)

El volumen de ayer fue elevado y el de hoy también lo está siendo (feb + mar). Y las cotizaciones subiendo...

El futuro de marzo cotiza por encima del de febrero aunque por poco.
Esta noche han subido el sp los asiáticos.
ienso:


----------



## rafaxl (16 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Falsos, todos falsos, los americanos van como un tiro.



Esta ud. seguro de eso?? yo no me creo nada de nadie y menos de esa gente. ¿que hace pensar que van como un tiro? ¿vivimos en una mentira en españa o een europa?

No sabe uno ni a quien hacer caso, quiza todo esto no sea mas que una invencion.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Feb 2011)

Vamos chicos alegría....ahora liquidez ante la apertura USA.

Madreeeee siguen pidiendo papel por la zona de 11070....pero creo que ya no lo van a ver....

Bueno a estas horas os puedo poner el canal principal y escapatorias. Para los que les gusten los números
Canal principal : 10840-11010
Escapatoria arriba 11.065
Abajo 10.765


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Feb 2011)

Aquí vuelven...








Parece que no se enteran...segundo leñazo en 11010


¿Les damos más vidilla un poco más arriba?
Lo dejo a vuestra elección...


----------



## Nico (16 Feb 2011)

Maldito Botín !, me estafaste !!

Con toda generosidad te cedí mis acciones a 9,19 y ahora pagas por ellas 9,22 ?

Ese es el modo de tratar a tus amigos ?, este es el acuerdo que teníamos ?

Ofendido me encuentro.


----------



## Claca (16 Feb 2011)




----------



## Claca (16 Feb 2011)

Todos los peques buscando cortos, pues lógico, barren:







Ahora mismo el IBEX marca un triple techo y está en resistencias, pero atención al soporte dinámico, creo que mientras esté por encima hay que ser muy precavido...


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Feb 2011)

no hay dolor, no hay dolor (si, estoy corto por debajo de 11000)

hay alguno mas sintiendo acercarse al negro de zuloman? jeje


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Feb 2011)

Distribuyendo papel...leñazo a la vista


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2011)

Es trichetín, coño, estas sesiones unidireccionales son marca de la casa, con SAN y BBVA aprovechando su libertad para inventarse el precio de sus acciones.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Feb 2011)

Ahora si, como no se de la vuelta ya...


me veo así..


----------



## atman (16 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ahora si, como no se de la vuelta ya...
> 
> 
> me veo así..



... y no será usted el único... :


----------



## debianita (16 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ahora si, como no se de la vuelta ya...
> 
> 
> me veo así..




ienso: ienso: Ayer Fran haciendo comentarios de gacela, usted aparentemente a punto de ser pillado ienso: La verdad, esto cada dia dá más miedo, suerte que no tengo tiempo y estoy fuera del casino :cook:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2011)

El "ni un paso atrás" es la marca inconfundible de la casa. Los días previos a esto se suele notar el cierre de cortos, supongo que Trichet mete un par de viajes en el mercado de bonos para alertar al personal.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2011)

Lo cierran en máximos como hacían en enero, con Trichet ayudando son mayoría absoluta.


----------



## atman (16 Feb 2011)

sí, bueno, pero hay máximos y máximos... quiero decir que... vamos... no sé si me entiende...


----------



## Misterio (16 Feb 2011)

Y eso que la subasta de Portugal ha salido mala que sino 17.000


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> ienso: ienso: Ayer Fran haciendo comentarios de gacela, usted aparentemente a punto de ser pillado ienso: La verdad, esto cada dia dá más miedo, suerte que no tengo tiempo y estoy fuera del casino :cook:



Ante lo que esta pasando en el mercado USA todos son "pequeños", lea los artículos sobre lo que está ocurriendo (creo que hay incluso un hilo abierto en este foro con ese tema). Le puedo asegurar que ahora mismo, están totalmente desconcertados y fuera del mercado. Creen que hacer compras de cierto volumen haría que el "dinero artificial" que ha entrado saliera...y podría
haber una pérdida en dos-tres sesiones de un 10%. Dejando a muchos operadores en muy mala posición.

Por mi parte mis últimos "cartuchos" los he soltado en el entorno de 11065. Cerrar más arriba supondría partir en desventaja. Comprar más caro de lo vendido es mal negocio...::


----------



## Catacrack (16 Feb 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no hay dolor, no hay dolor (si, estoy corto por debajo de 11000)
> 
> hay alguno mas sintiendo acercarse al negro de zuloman? jeje



Tu posicion es privilegiada, que alguien llame a un medico. ::


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Ya estamos empezando a ver el volumen 'gordo' de los días pre-vencimiento, hoy se han empleado a fondo en ello. 

Por primera vez en dos semanas podré dar el volumen de los leoncios a la hora que toca


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Ya estamos empezando a ver el volumen 'gordo' de los días pre-vencimiento, hoy se han empleado a fondo en ello.
> 
> Por primera vez en dos semanas podré dar el volumen de los leoncios a la hora que toca



Sáquelos guapos en la foto y sobre todo vendidos

P.D. A ver si no se aleja mucho de lo que ha hecho la mayoría

Compras fuertes durante la primera hora y media. Ventas aisladas de mayor volumen que las compras..y al cierre ventas...


----------



## gabacho (16 Feb 2011)

[Cárpatos]



> ¿Qué pasa?
> 
> Las bolsas bajan y el petróleo se dispara tras comentarios del ministro de asuntos exteriores de Israel diciendo que hay buques de guerra de Irán en el Canal de Suez.



En la robasta gabacha han tirado bastante las cotizaciones... ienso:


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy ha sido un día de fuerte volumen durante casi todo el día. Han empezado fuertes comprando unos 2550 contratos durante la primera media hora, tras eso han hecho una venta de unos 500 contratos para seguidamente comprar unos 1550 contratos más, a partir de ese momento ya han hecho algunas ventas, pero seguían comprando a las 10 otros 600 contratos más y ahí han parado un poco. Entre las 12 y 12:30 han soltado un poco, pero enseguida han vuelto a comprar de nuevo a lo grande, por ejemplo unos 800 contratos a las 15:30. Poco antes de las 16:30 han vendido unos 600 contratos.

Hacia las 17 han empezado a vender algo pero solo paquetes pequeños.

En subasta han hecho una guerra que parecen haber ganado los vendedores pero por muy poco.

En resumen, optimismo total, pre-vencimiento, no hay nada más que hablar, el mercado últimamente siempre se pone eufórico en estos días y no hay más que hablar, probablemente mañana hagan el vencimiento oficioso y el viernes. día del vencimiento oficial, será un día mediocre.


----------



## debianita (16 Feb 2011)

gabacho dijo:


> [Cárpatos]
> 
> 
> 
> En la robasta gabacha han tirado bastante las cotizaciones... ienso:




Teneis algun link de alguna fuente? No encuentro nada

EDIT: http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20110216/ts_nm/us_israel_iran_warships


----------



## gabacho (16 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Teneis algun link de alguna fuente? No encuentro nada



Sigo los datos de fortuneo.fr. A ojo, nada sofisticado, para calmar mi ludopatía gaceril ::. Cierran las transacciones a eso de las 17:29 y luego dejan la cotización final (entiendo que tras la subasta). A los bancos gabachos le han quitado un -1% en el cierre.

EDITO: Ah, sobre la excusa...


----------



## Nico (16 Feb 2011)

También bajó SAN al cierre.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Feb 2011)

Parece que el viento, de momento, sopla a mi favor..


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Feb 2011)

Guano fresco

Tonuel ve preparado los certified para estos días...


----------



## atman (16 Feb 2011)

Los chartistas queman su programas gráficos y se cansan de mostrarle a todo el mundo la situación imposible en que estamos...


----------



## Fran200 (16 Feb 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Guano fresco
> 
> Tonuel ve preparado los certified para estos días...



No canten victoria tan pronto. Siguen sujetando la cotización USA. A última hora veremos si hasta aquí han llegado, y pliegan velas unos días.

El "franchute" 40, sus futuros, han caído más de medio punto desde las 17.30

Brent 104.08


----------



## rafaxl (16 Feb 2011)

Vuelven a la carga, a ver hasta donde suben.

Lo del brent es para flipar, mandrilada es poco comparado con la que nos van a meter.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Feb 2011)

Seguimos para bingo!! el ibex se da la vuelta y vuelve a positivo, como van los gabachos?


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Seguimos para bingo!! el ibex se da la vuelta y vuelve a positivo, como van los gabachos?




CFD | CFD Trading | CFDs | Trading Online

pues ahora mismo un poco malamente, pero queda toda una noche por delante ::


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Seguimos para bingo!! el ibex se da la vuelta y vuelve a positivo, como van los gabachos?



Pues hoy no he seguido mucho (más bien nada) la sesión, pero simplemente por los posts del foro, diría que hoy era un día para la práctica del Trading Testicular...

¿dónde se mete el instructor de TT cuando más se le necesita?


----------



## Nico (16 Feb 2011)

Una de las características del "trading testicular" es que el instructor aparece... cuando se le cantan los cojones !


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Una de las características del "trading testicular" es que el instructor aparece... cuando se le cantan los cojones !




Aquí sería de aplicación esa frase que decís vosotros... algo así como :

"Soy instructor de TT y me la banco!"

estaría bien dicho? ::


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Una de las características del "trading testicular" es que el instructor aparece... cuando se le cantan los cojones !



ademas, zuloman puede decir que el hace lo que le sale de los huevos y ...... ser fiel a su doctrina !!!!


----------



## Claca (17 Feb 2011)

Encuesta semanal de sentimiento en el IBEX:

Alcista 60.7% (61.1%)
Neutral 12.1% (15%)
Bajista 27.1% (23.9%)

www.sentimientomercado.com

Como son estas cosas. Con la llegada del índice a los 11.000 y, por lo tanto, al entorno de la resistencia más evidente, el porcentaje de alcistas y neutrales se ha reducido ligeramente en favor de los bajistas. Como suele suceder en estos casos, el índice ha seguido subiendo exprimiendo a los cortos que no tenían marcada una salida clara para su posición y se guiaban por el célebre "ya caerá". 

La media de 4 semanas marca niveles clarísimos de techo, pero, ojo, el precio debe acompañar, cosa que, de momento, nanai. Ya anuló un doble techo y hoy ha mandado a tomar viento a la posible cuña. Mientras el precio no pierda los 10.910, es muy probable que veamos niveles superiores en el IBEX sin que ello suponga un cambio de planteamiento en el escenario (no ir mucho más lejos). Los tres mosqueteros siguen en resistencias, mientras avancen penosamente, los largos han de tener cuidado, pero a corto probablemente todavía se pueda rascar algo más.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues hoy no he seguido mucho (más bien nada) la sesión, pero simplemente por los posts del foro, diría que hoy era un día para la práctica del Trading Testicular...
> 
> ¿dónde se mete el instructor de TT cuando más se le necesita?





Nico dijo:


> Una de las características del "trading testicular" es que el instructor aparece... cuando se le cantan los cojones !





pollastre dijo:


> Aquí sería de aplicación esa frase que decís vosotros... algo así como :
> 
> "Soy instructor de TT y me la banco!"
> 
> estaría bien dicho? ::





pipoapipo dijo:


> ademas, zuloman puede decir que el hace lo que le sale de los huevos y ...... ser fiel a su doctrina !!!!



Mis queridas gacelas, zuloman se ha comprado un zulito y tiene el dinero de la bolsa " en reserva" por si las moscas, aunque probablemente no lo necesite , nunca se sabe.

Sin embargo ante la avalancha de peticiones no me queda mas remedio que arriesgar una parte de esa reserva y guiar a la despistada manada de gacelas hacia las verdes praderas de plusva.

Me he puesto corto nada mas abrir la sesion, he puesto un stop holgado por eso de la volatilidad prevencimiento y espero poder quedarme quietecito unos dias ( incluido el cambio al nuevo vencimiento ) esperando el recorte.

No obstante, au que lo veo improbable, quizas estos cabrones nos den la sorpresa y se vayan al cielo, asi que los stops son IM - PRESCINDIBLES y la asuncion de riesgos tambien.

Vamos que solo para bien dotados, abstenerse cobardicas y amarrones.

Por otro lado ayudaria bastante saber los niveles de la niña y de market y fran por si fuera menester pipear en las zonas relevantes.

EDITO : Primera pipada de 25 pipos a la espera de lso niveles pedidos......a ver a donde suben y corto again.

corto again en 11085 ...y asi hasta que me pillen una vez y me salten el stop.....si cae el 11070 tendre una buena pipada mete saca...sino....a salir a pelo o con miniplusvas


jejejjeje cayo, cayo el 70...ahora vemos si rebota en el 50 y cerramos o si seguimos acumulando

upsssss cerrados en 55 otros 30 pipoletos al coleto........a ver donde reabrimos los cortos

reabriertos cortos en 75 a ver si perdemos esos 50 o me pillan y me retiro....de momento + 55 pipos en la saca


!!!! pollastre esos niveles cabron !!!! que estoy operando con TT puro y duro, ponme la red para poder arriegar mas en mis pipeos.


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Sin embargo ante la avalancha de peticiones no me queda mas remedio que arriesgar una parte de esa reserva y guiar a la despistada manada de gacelas hacia las verdes praderas de plusva.
> 
> Me he puesto corto nada mas abrir la sesion, he puesto un stop holgado por eso de la volatilidad prevencimiento y espero poder quedarme quietecito unos dias ( incluido el cambio al nuevo vencimiento ) esperando el recorte.




Eres un gacelérrimo, pero no se puede negar que tienes pelotas 

Aquí va mi contribución a tu jornada de hoy... y es que incluso una técnica tan refinada como el TT necesita de vez en cuando un poco de apoyo numérico ::::



Spoiler



Por arriba:

- techo 1 => 11112
- techo 2 => 11247

- Suelo: 10992


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Feb 2011)

!!! ostia !!!! :8: :8: :8: :8:

me han saltado el stop con tanta fuerza que ni me he enterado hoygan :: :: ::

que menos 30 pipoletos sin darme ni cuenta ::

Market cabronazo, avisa cuando vayas a meter 1000 contratos del tiron


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> !!! ostia !!!! :8: :8: :8: :8:
> 
> me han saltado el stop con tanta fuerza que ni me he enterado hoygan :: :: ::
> 
> que menos 30 pipoletos sin darme ni cuenta ::



Normal, estaba Ud. corto en la parte baja del canal... y lo menos que le podía pasar es que le dieran un "meneíto p'al cuerpito"...


----------



## chinclan100 (17 Feb 2011)

El Ibex, una VERGÜENZA
LaBolsaEnDirecto. » El Ibex, una auténtica VERGÜENZA


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Normal, estaba Ud. corto en la parte baja del canal... y lo menos que le podía pasar es que le dieran un "meneíto p'al cuerpito"...



pues ya pudo avisar antes 

Bueno, y ahora que ? ya hemos visto el techo o nos vamos a los docemiles del tiron ienso:

el suelo ya deduzco por donde anda...aunque no estaria de mas que lo posteara :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> pues ya pudo avisar antes
> 
> Bueno, y ahora que ? ya hemos visto el techo o nos vamos a los docemiles del tiron ienso:
> 
> el suelo ya deduzco por donde anda...aunque no estaria de mas que lo posteara :fiufiu:




Per si le avisé... tiene un post con los niveles de la AI minutos antes de que le dieran el "totaso entre las totejas" que le han dado xD

Lo que pasa es que el post está en la página anterior a ésta, y quizás por eso no lo ha visto....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Per si le avisé... tiene un post con los niveles de la AI minutos antes de que le dieran el "totaso entre las totejas" que le han dado xD
> 
> Lo que pasa es que el post está en la página anterior a ésta, y quizás por eso no lo ha visto....



pues no lo habia visto hoyga ::

aun asi el TT me ha regalado 25 pipos haciendo el loco 

Ahora con sus niveles espero incrementar la pipada :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Feb 2011)

creo que voy a cerrar el chiringuito :vomito: , justo se queda parado en el techo 1 y a mitad de techo 2 y suelo 

Haga lo que haga me puedo equivocar, asi que hasta luego Lucas y ya le echare un vistazo mas tarde, a mi no me tienen pegado a la pantalla horas y horas a ver que coño hacen :no:ehhh:abajo:


----------



## debianita (17 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> creo que voy a cerrar el chiringuito :vomito: , justo se queda parado en el techo 1 y a mitad de techo 2 y suelo
> 
> Haga lo que haga me puedo equivocar, asi que hasta luego Lucas y ya le echare un vistazo mas tarde, a mi no me tienen pegado a la pantalla horas y horas a ver que coño hacen :no:ehhh:abajo:




Hoyga si ahora empieza lo bueno, está en marcha la robasta de bonos patrios a 10 años 8:

PD: Estoy fuera, esto dá mucho miedo :cook: y más cuando uno padece cortofilia


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2011)

A los buenos días!

Parece que hoy están dedicando las órdenes gordas a vender y las pequeñas a no vender tanto, el saldo diario ahora mismo es negativo, así que cuidadín no nos estén timando los leoncios.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Feb 2011)

> Subasta España (en proceso) Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ale al imperativo legal, o sea, subir.

http://www.cotizalia.com/noticias/2011/tesoro-obligaciones-20110217-65117.html


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Feb 2011)

dan por valido ese 11159 y caemos hasta el 10800 +/-? (redoble de tambores)

proximamente en sus pantallas de pc


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2011)

yo sigo corto... 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> yo sigo corto... 8:



¿piensa quedarse al negrata en exclusiva? :XX::XX:

Espero que al menos le de los fines de semana libres, el pobre debe estar agotado y usted debe tener a la farmaceutica de al lado de su casa haciendo pedidos constantes de vaselina ::

Sin acritud eh, ya vera como tarde o temprano podra usted emitir certificados de SAN - 10 %


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Feb 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> dan por valido ese 11159 y caemos hasta el 10800 +/-? (redoble de tambores)
> 
> proximamente en sus pantallas de pc




nos leen, ha sido poner eso y pa´arriba ::::

ahora en serio, no tengo ni idea de lo que hara, pero faltaria tocar o acercarnos al minimo PROYECTADO por el Sr. Pollastre


----------



## PPVETEYA (17 Feb 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> nos leen, ha sido poner eso y pa´arriba ::::
> 
> ahora en serio, no tengo ni idea de lo que hara, pero faltaria tocar o acercarnos al minimo PROYECTADO por el Sr. Pollastre









_Que tengo el corazón en carne viva..._


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2011)

Peticiones semanales desempleo usa +25k
410.000

PD:Buenas tardes


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2011)

Despertad que nos jugamos los 11000


Edit:Vaya meneo,he llegado a ver 11002.:8:


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Feb 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Despertad que nos jugamos los 11000
> 
> 
> Edit:Vaya meneo,he llegado a ver 11002.:8:




jajajajja a ver si en una de estas lo tiran y ya no se levanta inocho:


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> jajajajja a ver si en una de estas lo tiran y ya no se levanta inocho:



Donde hay que firmar?


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Feb 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Donde hay que firmar?



no se, llevo tiempo buscando el papel donde poner mi firma para lograr q esto caiga y no lo encuentro, pero eso si.........tengo dos cosas seguras:

1. q somos muchos los que deseamos lo mismo

2. q debe poner al final "bernake y la FED dan su visto bueno" :bla:

:´(


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Feb 2011)

En momentos como estos siento una pena infinita por la mujer de Ben Bernanke.

La pobre no tuvo opción, desde el momento en que Ben se fijo en ella estaba sentenciada.


----------



## PPVETEYA (17 Feb 2011)

Subiendo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Feb 2011)

Ben la miró y todos dijeron:

"date por jodida".


----------



## PPVETEYA (17 Feb 2011)




----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Feb 2011)

PPVETEYA dijo:


> Subiendo...



Cámbiate el nick para escribir en este hilo, anda.

Yo voy a votar el PP, que conste que iba a votar al PSOE por la paz social pero me están tocando tanto los cojones con esta campaña orquestada por el PSOE de "ni unos ni otros, son todos iguales", que voy a votar al PP.


----------



## debianita (17 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Cámbiate el nick para escribir en este hilo, anda.
> 
> Yo voy a votar el PP, que conste que iba a votar al PSOE por la paz social pero me están tocando tanto los cojones con esta campaña orquestada por el PSOE de "ni unos ni otros, son todos iguales", que voy a votar al PP.




A ver si se presenta Carmen de Mairena a las Generales, ya que nos van a dar por culo, al menos que lo hagan profesionales


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> A ver si se presenta Carmen de Mairena a las Generales, ya que nos van a dar por culo, al menos que lo hagan profesionales



Si supiera que iban a tener que aguantar las chabacanadas de Carmen de Mairena toda la legislatura en el Congreso te juro que votaba por ella/él.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Feb 2011)

como era aquella frase?......... "que nos gobiernen las ****** q sus hijos no han sabido"


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 Feb 2011)

tito ben esta hablando
http://www.zerohedge.com/article/watch-bernanke-thank-banking-committee-making-him-regulator-everything?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+zerohedge%2Ffeed+%28zero+hedge+-+on+a+long+enough+timeline%2C+the+survival+rate+for+everyone+drops+to+zero%29

http://banking.senate.gov/public/index.cfm?FuseAction=Hearings.LiveStream


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Feb 2011)

Se acabó por hoy...veamos que ganas tienen de mantener posiciones. Lo mismo nos vamos a mínimos....pero no toquen nada por lo que he dichoooooo


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Feb 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> tito ben esta hablando
> 
> http://banking.senate.gov/public/index.cfm?FuseAction=Hearings.LiveStream



Vamos apañados...gracias, voy a escucharlo un poco y lo mismo mantengo algo.... Pero vamos no más de 25 minutos<9


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Feb 2011)

Solo falta que diga..hemos hecho un pedido de 5 toneladas de botes de esto.







El Walsh este dice que hay que comprar papel también.....y dos máquinas nuevas que aumentan la cadencia de impresión...

Atentos a los movimientos del Euro Dólar mientras hablan....no hace falta traductor

Ahora Gary dice que la tinta no es buena...y se frena la caída. JEJEJEJEJ

Entra el jefe a hablar y velón rojo en la cotización de divisas...ahora empieza la fiesta


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Solo falta que diga..hemos hecho un pedido de 5 toneladas de botes de esto.



Guano japones? :baba:

Pegamento para que no se caiga (el SP)?????


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2011)

Lo van a dejar justo encima del máximo anterior.
Que salaos...


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2011)

ainnnnssss... me he "quedao" a 7 pipolettos del mínimo churriberesco.

Un 0,06% de error. Seguro que viene la jauría infernal comandada por el Capitán Zuloman desde el Hades, y me castiga por desviarme más de 2 pips en el Churribex ::


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Feb 2011)

debajo de bernake debe poner......... "powered by OKI"

o algo asi


----------



## PPVETEYA (17 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ainnnnssss... me he "quedao" a 7 pipolettos del mínimo churriberesco.
> 
> Un 0,06% de error. Seguro que viene la jauría infernal comandada por el Capitán Zuloman desde el Hades, y me castiga por desviarme más de 2 pips en el Churribex ::



Con ese grado de precisión estarás forrado supongo.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 Feb 2011)

Estan preparando un Atteriza como puedas?? 

Yo me lo miro desde la barrera, los Miuras se los dejo a los maestros.


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Feb 2011)

Ahora si se acabó, out....


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Feb 2011)

El que tiene nombre de coche debe regentar una funeraria....que tío mas soso y cenizo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Feb 2011)

Increíble, tras las dudas el SP se decanta por las subidas.

No me lo esperaba, la verdad, sorpresa en el Molinón.


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Tras todo el día soltando ahora en el último cuarto de hora se ponen a comprar, pero a mi me parece que esto es para despistar.

El vencimiento lo deben haber hecho esta mañana a primera hora.


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Tras todo el día soltando ahora en el último cuarto de hora se ponen a comprar, pero a mi me parece que esto es para despistar.
> 
> El vencimiento lo deben haber hecho esta mañana a primera hora.



Ahora mas que nunca, vive el día a día.


----------



## atman (17 Feb 2011)

Un "ligero" Off-topic... porque ando mosca. Una conocida que me ha contado una película que de otra persona no me creería pero en su caso... tengo que dudar.

Ella es española, paga sus impuestos aquí y tal... pero se ha creado un empresa en un semi-paraíso fiscal: Delaware. Y es la empresa la que hace todas las operaciones "especulativas". Me dice que se ahorra el 75% de los impuestos a condición de no repatriar el dinero, claro.


...y a mí eso me suena a bola, a que ha oído campanas y se ha montado la película. Por eso pregunto a los habituales, sobre todo a los que están allende los mares si les suena que ésto pueda ser así.


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Feb 2011)

atman dijo:


> Un "ligero" Off-topic... porque ando mosca. Una conocida que me ha contado una película que de otra persona no me creería pero en su caso... tengo que dudar.
> 
> Ella es española, paga sus impuestos aquí y tal... pero se ha creado un empresa en un semi-paraíso fiscal: Delaware. Y es la empresa la que hace todas las operaciones "especulativas". Me dice que se ahorra el 75% de los impuestos a condición de no repatriar el dinero, claro.
> 
> ...



Me parece que parte del dinero de "Malaya" estaba por allí....


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Feb 2011)

Sr. Mulder en subasta ¿Vendidos no?


----------



## EL_LIMITE (17 Feb 2011)

Abierto para mañana con 2 cortos (11125), me da mala espina esa noticia que corre por ahí de los bancos pidiendo pasta al bce. Lo pongo ya fuera de sesión porque no se como poner el spoiler ese que a veces ponen ustedes. ( - cosas de supergacela -)

Es posible que me toque una mandrilada pero es lo que hay.

http://www.eleconomista.es/banca-fi...-tanto-dinero-al-BCE-desde-junio-de-2009.html


----------



## EL_LIMITE (17 Feb 2011)

Abierto para mañana con 2 cortos (11125), me da mala espina esa noticia que corre por ahí de los bancos pidiendo pasta al bce. Lo pongo ya fuera de sesión porque no se como poner el spoiler ese que a veces ponen ustedes. ( - cosas de supergacela -)

Es posible que me toque una mandrilada pero es lo que hay.

¿Un error o falta de liquidez? Los bancos no pedían tanto dinero al BCE desde junio de 2009 - 2834676 - elEconomista.es


----------



## EL_LIMITE (17 Feb 2011)

Abierto para mañana con 2 cortos (11125), me da mala espina esa noticia que corre por ahí de los bancos pidiendo pasta al bce. Lo pongo ya fuera de sesión porque no se como poner el spoiler ese que a veces ponen ustedes. ( - cosas de supergacela -)

Es posible que me toque una mandrilada pero es lo que hay.

http://www.eleconomista.es/banca-fi...-tanto-dinero-al-BCE-desde-junio-de-2009.html


----------



## EL_LIMITE (17 Feb 2011)

perdon, se me colgo el tema este me dio un fallo del servidor pero no sabía que se había posteado 3 veces.


----------



## pyn (17 Feb 2011)

EL_LIMITE, no me he enterado, vas corto o lago para mañana?


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Feb 2011)

pyn dijo:


> EL_LIMITE, no me he enterado, vas corto o lago para mañana?



va con 6 cortos para mañana........no? :Baile:


----------



## EL_LIMITE (17 Feb 2011)

pyn dijo:


> EL_LIMITE, no me he enterado, vas corto o lago para mañana?



Ya pedi disculpas, sólo le di a enviar el mensaje una sóla vez, lo curioso es que se me vinieron abajo este foro y otro a la vez, y la conexion en otras páginas seguia perfecta. raro raro..., a ustedes no se les vino abajo???


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Feb 2011)

Eso es porque utiliza un sistema de alta frecuencia y hace operaciones secuenciales. 
Sell...sell...sell.

Espero le vaya bien..(por nuestro bien)


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Feb 2011)

Hasta mañana, sigo trabajando a ver que hacen los americanos.


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Sr. Mulder en subasta ¿Vendidos no?



No 

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy han empezado el día comprando fuerte, pero enseguida han surgido dudas aunque han seguido comprando, a las 9:50 han empezado a vender con mucha fuerza, en unos 30 minutos han colocado unos 2000 contratos de golpe, a partir de entonces han vuelto a comprar pero más moderadamente, con poca actividad. A las 14:15 han vuelto a ponerse vendedores aunque con más moderación que por la mañana, aunque a las 15:30 han vendido unos 300 contratos, pero casi 2 minutos después han comprado unos 600 contratos pero a las 15:50 ya se habían deshecho de ellos y de la mitad más.

A las 16 no hemos tenido actividad de paquetes grandes pero a las 17:15 han empezado comprar un poco de nuevo y al final de la sesión han vendido de nuevo el doble de lo comprado.

En subasta han comprado, aunque poca cosa comparado con el resto del día, también han habido ventas.

En resumen, parece que hoy han ido a engañar claramente al personal o se han estado peleando entre ellos a lo grande. Han hecho repetidas veces la jugada de comprar mucho para inmediatamente vender todavía más. Suena a distribución. Para mañana parece que esperan gap al alza.


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2011)

PPVETEYA dijo:


> Con ese grado de precisión estarás forrado supongo.



Por descontado... tengo un Aston Martin DBS a medias con MarketMaker, ¿por qué lo pregunta Ud.?


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Feb 2011)

Clesa solicita cuatro meses para negociar su deuda y evitar la suspensin de pagos | Economa | elmundo.es

los sellos y madoff ya son historia..... esto es la leche


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> Clesa solicita cuatro meses para negociar su deuda y evitar la suspensin de pagos | Economa | elmundo.es
> 
> los sellos y madoff ya son historia..... esto es la leche



Cierto, Ruizma y las leches siempre han ido muy unidos


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Cierto, Ruizma y las leches siempre han ido muy unidos



Pues los que hayan acudido a la colocación de bonos a minoristas hace apenas unos pocos meses.... tienen que estar ahora mismo contentos.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (17 Feb 2011)

Lo de Nueva Rumasa ya olía mal desde el principio. A mi un amigo me dijo eso de un 8% de interés por 50.000€ no te lo da nadie, efectivamente acertó no te lo da nadie ni siquiera ellos que ahora van a la quiebra.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Feb 2011)

Se esta peponizando el tema en USA. Tenemos al SP en 1340 ya...


----------



## EL_LIMITE (17 Feb 2011)

Hay optimismo por todas partes, vamos a confiar en el sentimiento contrario......


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues los que hayan acudido a la colocación de bonos a minoristas hace apenas unos pocos meses.... tienen que estar ahora mismo contentos.



No sera por que no se aviso en este foro ::

Antes sello primitivas por valor de 50.000 lereles que meterlos ahi, las posibilidades de perder todo son infinitamente menores ( por los reintegros y alguna que otra de 3 o 4 aciertas pillaria ), las posibilidades de ganar son casi iguales, pero en rumasa solo puede ganar un 8 % y en la primitiva millones de leuros 

Con lo de los sellitos tan reciente y la gente se sigue metiendo en inversiones milagrosas ::::::

Ya veo a mas de uno pidiendo que pague el estado, osea nosotros


----------



## credulo (17 Feb 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Lo de Nueva Rumasa ya olía mal desde el principio. A mi un amigo me dijo eso de un 8% de interés por 50.000€ no te lo da nadie, efectivamente acertó no te lo da nadie ni siquiera ellos que ahora van a la quiebra.



Pues precisamente lo discutía yo con un amigo. Yo decía que da mal rollo un 8% una empresa privada que además no puedes deshacerte del bono en el mercado. Mi colega argumentaba que Rumasa había resurgido de sus cenizas, luego tiene buenos gestores y se fía de ellos.

Claro que eran pajas mentales, ninguno de los dos tenía 50.000 para experimentos ::


----------



## Fran200 (17 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Se esta peponizando el tema en USA. Tenemos al SP en 1340 ya...



Sin pudor, ahí se ha quedado.

+ de 20 puntos de SP descolgado.

El techo teórico del SP este primer trimestre estaba en el entorno de los 1340, pero se aconsejaba la venta entre los 1310-1320.
El Ibex, cerca de ese techo que os dije a principio de año para el primer trimestre en 11.200.

Es decir, zonas importantes de resistencia para los sistemas, donde no se aconsejan compras y deshacer posiciones. Peeeero, en el mercado USA eso debería haber sucedido unos puntos más abajo (2% aprox.).

A partir de este momento que puede pasar:

1. Se empiezan a dar órdenes de compra (operadores), y empujan el SP un poco por encima de 1350, donde se pueden producir ventas masivas, a ver quien es más rápido en salir.

2. Hay que deshacer las posiciones compradoras (como dije la pólvora se acaba), y ven que nadie entra para sujetar la cotización. Bienvenidos a los 12xx.

3. Todos acompañan la subida, entran operadores, no se liquidan las operaciones abiertas y todo es un mundo maravilloso, no hay nada que nos frene hasta los 1.400.

Mañana tendremos una pista. Así que atentos a los 1340 SP
y a los 11.180-10.905 Ibex (Por medio 11.080 se perfila como nivel muy muy importante)

Suerte señores. 
P.D. Estamos fuera del Mercado Español, si acaso entradas muy claras y de poco recorrido, 45-70 puntos de rango.


----------



## Fran200 (17 Feb 2011)

:ía triste. Espero que esto no afecte a la comercialización del Brandy Espléndido...un café sin un chorreón de este licor no es lo mismo. 
Bastante he metido la pata esta última semana, como para que me quiten mi poción...


----------



## rosonero (17 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> :ía triste. Espero que esto no afecte a la comercialización del Brandy Espléndido...un café sin un chorreón de este licor no es lo mismo.
> Bastante he metido la pata esta última semana, como para que me quiten mi poción...



Siempre nos quedarán sus flanes ... y su leche 

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://zappinternet.com/v/BeLvRafVox" height="331" width="400"><param name="movie" value="http://zappinternet.com/v/BeLvRafVox" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /></object><br /><a href="http://www.zappinternet.com/video/BeLvRafVox/-Ruiz-Mateos-Yo-te-pego-leche"> Ruiz Mateos: Yo te pego leche!</a>


----------



## pollastre (18 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> :ía triste. Espero que esto no afecte a la comercialización del Brandy Espléndido...un café sin un chorreón de este licor no es lo mismo.
> Bastante he metido la pata esta última semana, como para que me quiten mi poción...



Todavía le queda el ponche Caballero. Creo que es de Bodegas Osborne, y no estaría afectado por la previa de concurso ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Feb 2011)

of topic al canto :

¿Se acuerdan ustedes de un articuo que he publicado hace unos meses sobre el mercado inmobiiario en 2011 ?

Aqui tienen ustedes la confirmacion de varios insiders, gestores de patrimonio inmobiliario de al gunos bancos.

ahora van y la cascan 

Aviso importante a particulares que quieran vender su piso

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...an-cambio-de-estrategia-ojo-particulares.html

Ni la niña de Pollastre hoygan, clavadita la prediccion ::


----------



## pollastre (18 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> of topic al canto :
> 
> Ni la niña de Pollastre hoygan, clavadita la *prediccion *::




Ainnsss.... otro que me pone de bruja Lola...

Entre Ud. y Pipo-a-Pipo-Pipoletto, no voy a ganar para _abogadros _presentando denuncias por atentado contra el honor


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Feb 2011)

¿ que pasa en el ibex ? no hay nadie operando :8:

vaya peligro con 1000 contratos lo tiran o lo suben 200 pipos del tiron


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Feb 2011)

Senores quiromantes del foro lancen sus runas y hagan sus ofrendas..
...
Por cierto en este android 2.2(froyo o algo asi, no aparece nuestra letra nacional edit: me han prporcionado una especie de ipad incomodisimo)


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2011)

Les da urticaria verlo por debajo del cierre del día anterior.


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2011)

A los buenos días!

El volumen de los leoncios está pasando a vendedor poco a poco, hoy hay poco volumen, señal de que el vencimiento ya se hizo ayer.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Senores quiromantes del foro lancen sus runas y hagan sus ofrendas..
> ...
> Por cierto en este android 2.2(froyo o algo asi, no aparece nuestra letra nacional edit: me han prporcionado una especie de ipad incomodisimo)



Y digame Sr market ¿ cree usted que perderemos esos oncemiles y nos iremos a su suelo ? ¿o nos van a meter el arreon parriba ?

en mi bola de cristal solo veo rayas :

No hay ni un puto leoncio operando solo gacelas y muy pocas....parece que lo que vayan a hacer va a hacer ricos a unos y encular a otros ¿ esperan algun dato los leoncios ?


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Y digame Sr market ¿ cree usted que perderemos esos oncemiles y nos iremos a su suelo ? ¿o nos van a meter el arreon parriba ?
> 
> en mi bola de cristal solo veo rayas :
> 
> No hay ni un puto leoncio operando solo gacelas y muy pocas....parece que lo que vayan a hacer va a hacer ricos a unos y encular a otros ¿ esperan algun dato los leoncios ?



Caballero....los 11080 atento




first round


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Caballero....los 11080 atento



sea mas concreto, en 11080 rebotamos o nos guanizamos, estoy como un pupo en un garaje xd

ah, coño, me habia perdido, si los perdemos guano si rebota arriba, muy atento y a ver si dan tiempo a reaccionar ya tengo el dedo encima del boton.


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Feb 2011)

Amigo hemos rebotado (poco de momento) En la siguiente "paso"...deben caer..70 ptos.Pero estoy tanteando , cuidado


----------



## pollastre (18 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> sea mas concreto, en 11080 rebotamos o nos guanizamos, estoy como un pupo en un garaje xd




Pues qué bien... yo que hoy iba a proponerle un experimento social curioso: ayer cerré objetivos semanales, así que iba a desconectar la AI y... a dejarme guiar por Ud. y su TT en la sesión de hoy ::

Las condiciones son:

- usaré lo mínimo, sólo 1 contrato (no quiero arriesgarme a que me joda la semana xDD )
- será en el Ibex, que es su territorio habitual de caza, aunque yo no opero allí desde hace meses
- no discutiré sus decisiones de TT, ejecutaré sus entradas y salidas.
- me reservo el derecho de reactivar la AI para al menos "ver" si está de acuerdo con Ud. o no (eso no hará que no le haga caso, seguiré ejecutando sus instrucciones).

Y bien, acepta guiarme en la jornada de hoy, oh, gozoso instructor de TT?:XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Feb 2011)

Otra gran petición de liquidez: el BCE presta 16.000 millones a la banca a un día - 2837384 - elEconomista.es

Son las cifras más altas desde junio de 2009. Los préstamos del BCE mediante este mecanismo por lo general son muy inferiores a 1.000 millones de euros, por lo que todo invita a pensar que existe una importante falta de liquidez en el sistema financiero europeo, o que por lo menos alguna entidad concreta tiene problemas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues qué bien... yo que hoy iba a proponerle un experimento social curioso: ayer cerré objetivos semanales, así que iba a desconectar la AI y... a dejarme guiar por Ud. y su TT en la sesión de hoy ::
> 
> Las condiciones son:
> 
> ...



y tenia que ser hoy, precisamente hoy, que no tengo ni idea y estoy como un pupo en un garaje....hagamoslo al reves, encienda usted la niña hoy y el dia que me sienta inspirado le guio yo a usted.


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Feb 2011)

Y dale con el 11080...cuando Fran dice nivel importante, le temo...


----------



## pollastre (18 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> y tenia que ser hoy, precisamente hoy, que no tengo ni idea y estoy como un pupo en un garaje....hagamoslo al reves, encienda usted la niña hoy y el dia que me sienta inspirado le guio yo a usted.



Jajajaja!! no me lo puedo creer, le hago una proposición totalmente en serio, y la presión le supera... se viene abajo la grada, pañuelos blancos en el Bernabeú


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Y dale con el 11080...cuando Fran dice nivel importante, le temo...



pero no rompe hacia abajo como usted teme


----------



## mc_toni (18 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> - me reservo el derecho de reactivar la AI



Pregunta de un observador de vuestras andaduras chulibexianas:

Que es la AI??


----------



## pollastre (18 Feb 2011)

mc_toni dijo:


> Pregunta de un observador de vuestras andaduras chulibexianas:
> 
> Que es la AI??




Una aplicación que cae en el campo de la inteligencia artificial (AI). En el caso del mercado, suelen ser sistemas de apoyo a la toma de decisiones (una rama de la AI que se conoce como Sistemas Expertos) que indican al trader qué posiciones tomar.

O bien pueden ser sistemas completos de trading (ATS, Automated Trading Systems) que realizan el ciclo completo: analizan el mercado, toman decisiones, gestionan riesgos y ejecutan las posiciones, todo ello sin intervención humana.


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2011)

mc_toni dijo:


> Pregunta de un observador de vuestras andaduras chulibexianas:
> 
> Que es la AI??



Evidentemente: Artificial Intelligence.


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Feb 2011)

mc_toni dijo:


> Pregunta de un observador de vuestras andaduras chulibexianas:
> 
> Que es la AI??



Es como el TT pero este va refrigerado por ventiladores y el otro con calzoncillos anchos


----------



## mc_toni (18 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Es como el TT pero este va refrigerado por ventiladores y el otro con calzoncillos anchos



:XX: con esta defición no hay duda posible! :XX:

AI ya se que es, pero pensaba que le dabais otro significado en vuestro lenguaje bursatil.

Gracias por solventar la duda!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Es como el TT pero este va refrigerado por ventiladores y el otro con calzoncillos anchos



Brutal y yo que pensaba que tenía controlado lo de las risotadas en el trabajo.

Lo he reducido a un ruido gutural y posterior tos falsa.

CABRÓN.


----------



## pollastre (18 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Es como el TT pero este va refrigerado por ventiladores y el otro con calzoncillos anchos



A todo lo cual hay que añadir, que son extremadamente sensibles a los "días fundamentales" (días con noticias que infunden pánico o euforia en los inversores), pues a día de hoy el pánico y la euforia continúan siendo, en esencia, problemas no computables.

Eso incluye los días de vencimiento, que suelen ser de su padre y de su madre. 

Por eso, si yo fuera Zulow Jones, no me guiaría hoy ciegamente por las proyecciones. Pero ya que las ha pedido, _bué_, sus deseos son órdenes:



Spoiler



Churribex:

Relevante 1 : 11201
Relevante 2 : 11251
Techo absoluto: 11280

Relevante 1: 11058
Suelo absoluto: 11015


----------



## rosonero (18 Feb 2011)

Buenos días y tal.

Que bien se lo pasan :XX:

No sé si han posteado esto de Cárpatos

Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets
_ 


Hay hoy fuertes compradores institucionales de opciones put es decir opciones vendedoras del Dax vencimiento abril, strike 6.300, es decir muy por debajo del nivel actual._


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> A todo lo cual hay que añadir, que son extremadamente sensibles a los "días fundamentales" (días con noticias que infunden pánico o euforia en los inversores), pues a día de hoy el pánico y la euforia continúan siendo, en esencia, problemas no computables.
> 
> Eso incluye los días de vencimiento, que suelen ser de su padre y de su madre.
> 
> Por eso, si yo fuera Zulow Jones, no me guiaría hoy ciegamente por las proyecciones. Pero ya que las ha pedido, _bué_, sus deseos son órdenes:



Tampoco te quejes de los fundamentales, medio oriente revolucionado y el impacto en el SP ha sido nulo, el mercado está secuestrado y los precios son falsos.

No sé cómo piensan armar una tendencia principal alcista que dure años en este plan, tarde o temprano tendrán que dejar al mercado caminar solo.

Bernanke no va a permitir que nadie que apueste por el repunte de los tipos lo tenga fácil, seguirá así hasta que la situación sea insostenible, por eso digo que los datos USA son falsos, no es lógico pensar que se está gastando semejante talegada en sostener los treasurys, con todo el personal mirando alucinado, y que no va a manipular cuatro datos, cosa que le sale totalmente gratis y pueden tener el mismo efecto o mejor.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Feb 2011)

Genial la definicion market se ha ganado un thanks :XX::XX::XX:

pollastre hoy los tengo pequeñitos y pegaditos al culo, mala cosa para el TT , ademas me tengo que ir .


----------



## pollastre (18 Feb 2011)

Ahí estamos ya peleando en el 11058. Veamos qué quieren hacer...


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2011)

uno que sigue corto... :cook:





Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Feb 2011)

Me parece que no hay ni cristo moviendo papel.


----------



## Nico (18 Feb 2011)

Impre-sionante.

Los *11.080* primero fueron soporte (y hubo un rebote) y luego fueron resistencia y de allí el indice "pa'bajo" por el momento.

No hay nada que hacer... algunos juegan con las cartas dadas vuelta y otros tenemos que usar... el TT !! 

Por gacela asustadiza (o inversor prudente, escoja Ud.) cuando el SAN llegó a mi objetivo me salí... solo para ver con pena, envidia y cerrada ambición que la cosa siguió subiendo sin verguenza. Unos 20 centavillos que dejé de ganar pero, no me quejo para nada porque gracias a Bernie y a los billetes de 500 que suele mandar Fran, hasta aquí el año ha sido estupendo.

Veremos cómo definen el resto del partido (SP a 1400 ?, SP a 1200 ?). Por ahora a mirar.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2011)

a ver esos 11.000... :Baile:


----------



## atman (18 Feb 2011)

Juas, no sé por qué me ha dado por ponerme corto a eso de las 10 en SAN. Saben uds. que odio, odio, odio a... Peter Botas. El caso es que va a ser la primera vez en... pufff.... que me haga ganar dinero. 

Edito: pues hasta aquí. 15 centimos, que estos cabrones ponen a la tropa a trabajar a toda pastilla y además me despista de lo demás.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2011)

¿Dónde lo dejarán al vencimiento...? ienso:






¿en los 10.000... ? ) ) )


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Feb 2011)

China eleva el ratio de reservas de la banca 50 puntos básicos más - 2837659 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> China eleva el ratio de reservas de la banca 50 puntos básicos más - 2837659 - elEconomista.es



Justo lo que Bernanke quiere que hagan, con lo fácil que tendrían dejar cotizar "libremente" el yuan para controlar su burbuja.


----------



## Abner (18 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Senores quiromantes del foro lancen sus runas y hagan sus ofrendas..
> ...
> Por cierto en este android 2.2(froyo o algo asi, no aparece nuestra letra nacional edit: me han prporcionado una especie de ipad incomodisimo)



¿Ha probado a pulsar la n manteniendo la pulsación?


----------



## atman (18 Feb 2011)

Además android tiene otros teclados aparte del original... A mí me gusta mucho éste.

SwiftKey™ - Intelligent text prediction for Android smartphones, by TouchType Ltd.

Y para usted que trabajará tanto en cristinano como en sajón, mejor todavía.

Por cierto, la versión 2.3 tiene mejor teclado.


----------



## Nico (18 Feb 2011)

Usar el: 

SwiftKey™ - *Intelligent text prediction* for Android smartphones, by TouchType Ltd.

Es netamente para maricones. Los hombres de pelo en pecho usan:

*TTKey™ - Testicular text prediction for Android smartphones, by TT Ltd.*

Ahi te quiero ver, cuando las palabras aparezcan "testicularmente".


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Feb 2011)

atman dijo:


> Además android tiene otros teclados aparte del original... A mí me gusta mucho éste.
> 
> SwiftKey™ - Intelligent text prediction for Android smartphones, by TouchType Ltd.
> 
> ...



si ademas en tipos de teclado eliges el de XT9 te busca las palabras con las combinaciones de letras....


----------



## debianita (18 Feb 2011)

atman dijo:


> Además android tiene otros teclados aparte del original... A mí me gusta mucho éste.
> 
> SwiftKey™ - Intelligent text prediction for Android smartphones, by TouchType Ltd.
> 
> ...



Hoygan, como este no hay ninguno







Lo llevo siempre en el bolsillo para enviar sms desde mi aifon ::

PD: Observese que no lleva la tecla diabólica que suele inutilizar PCs


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Feb 2011)

parece que mucha gente empieza a cambiar el iphone por el android, cual pensais que es el futuro pensando que el CEO de apple está un poco joio


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> parece que mucha gente empieza a cambiar el iphone por el android, cual pensais que es el futuro pensando que el CEO de apple está un poco joio



joio? yo lei q ya le estaban tomando las medidas para la caja 8:

(espero q estos comentarios en un foro tan seguido por los leones no genere panico entre los accionistas de apple) inocho:


----------



## debianita (18 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> parece que mucha gente empieza a cambiar el iphone por el android, cual pensais que es el futuro pensando que el CEO de apple está un poco joio




Me compré un aifon porque veia que estaba más evolucionado y testeado que el Android. Tambien porque tenia unas aplicaciones que no estaban en Android. 

Pero me asqueaba y continua dando asco la filosofia de la manzanita. En cuando jubile mi aifon 4 cae un android si o si  Eso si como smarphone el aifon 4 es muy grande. Personalmente me gusta mucho más que un Galaxy S.

Now, flame wars begins


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Hoygan, como este no hay ninguno
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Un model M!

Supongo que para llevarlo le quita las teclas y luego se las vuelve a poner para mandar el SMS y luego se las vuelve a quitar de nuevo para que quepa en el bolsillo de atrás 




debianita dijo:


> Me compré un aifon porque veia que estaba más evolucionado y testeado que el Android. Tambien porque tenia unas aplicaciones que no estaban en Android.
> 
> Pero me asqueaba y continua dando asco la filosofia de la manzanita. En cuando jubile mi aifon 4 cae un android si o si  Eso si como smarphone el aifon 4 es muy grande. Personalmente me gusta mucho más que un Galaxy S.
> 
> Now, flame wars begins



Estuve probando la tableta con Android y no me resultó una mala experiencia, aunque aun les falta ese 'toque' de calidad extraordinaria que siempre llevan los productos de Apple. De todas formas Jobs siempre fue un fanático de la perfección.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Feb 2011)

lo que pasa es que los koreanos copian muuuuuu bien....
edit: como veis invertir en la bolsa koreana (KRX)???????


----------



## debianita (18 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ¡Un model M!
> 
> Supongo que para llevarlo le quita las teclas y luego se las vuelve a poner para mandar el SMS y luego se las vuelve a quitar de nuevo para que quepa en el bolsillo de atrás
> 
> ...




Ya hablamos del gran Model M en el hilo  , es imprescindible si quiere ganar milloneh en la bolsa. La niña de Pollastre tiene 4 conectados (pssssss no se lo digais a nadie, es un secreto de estado)

Llamarme antiguo, pero yo a los tablets no les encuentro la gracia ... antes prefiero un netbook, pero con teclado mecánico :XX:


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2011)

Yo diria que tienen el vencimiento en los 11.000... ienso:


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo diria que tienen el vencimiento en los 11.000... ienso:



o la calma antes de la tormenta... :cook:


----------



## pollastre (18 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> La niña de Pollastre tiene 4 conectados (pssssss no se lo digais a nadie, es un secreto de estado)
> 
> Llamarme antiguo, pero yo a los tablets no les encuentro la gracia ... antes prefiero un netbook, pero con teclado mecánico :XX:




Hoyga, que yo soy un gran fan de los mecánicos y, de hecho, le estoy escribiendo desde uno de ellos que "ahorita" mismo va camino de cumplir los 11 años ... (Pentium MMX 266Mhz, año 2000) a pesar de que en estos momentos está conectado a un core i7 de última generación... con eso se lo digo tó, vamos, que lo he mantenido durante todos estos años sin mácula.


Y respecto a los tablets... bueno, mire Ud., las opiniones son como los culos (todo el mundo tiene uno), pero yo tengo un netbook y es un puto coñazo - tal vez porque se lo quiere usar para aquello que no sirve - , y sin embargo las tablets las veo más "manejeras".

Wise... unwise...


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, que yo soy un gran fan de los mecánicos y, de hecho, le estoy escribiendo desde uno de ellos que "ahorita" mismo va camino de cumplir los 11 años ... (Pentium MMX 266Mhz, año 2000)




se nota que no has necesitado mucha potencia en los últimos años...


----------



## pollastre (18 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> se nota que no has necesitado mucha potencia en los últimos años...




touchê messie


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Feb 2011)

la web de r4 caida otra vez


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2011)

voy a poner una denuncia por no poder haber cerrado mis cortos... inocho:


----------



## EL_LIMITE (18 Feb 2011)

Buenas tardes, lo están subiendo que da gusto, si terminaremos en verde....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2011)

Terrorismo bursátil del güeno, oiga.


----------



## atman (18 Feb 2011)

Si lo comparas con el Kospi, el ibesss35 es una panda de nenazas histéricas y asustadizas. Pero no atrevería yo a recomendarle entrar ahora mismo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2011)

Y ahora que ya tienen escenificado el "tremendo esfuerzo" que les está costando hacer el vencimiento por encima de 11000, en cuanto pase la hora, sigue subiendo, es la jugada más típica.


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Feb 2011)

11080 otra vez? 
Gracias por los consejos sobre la tablet...pero he descubierto que no sabe volar.


----------



## atman (18 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> 11080 otra vez?
> Gracias por los consejos sobre la tablet...pero he descubierto que no sabe volar.



tampoco rebota?


----------



## EL_LIMITE (18 Feb 2011)

entonces que, lo dejan ya ahí en 11080 ? o siguen para bingo.


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Feb 2011)

atman dijo:


> tampoco rebota?



Lo único que se ha rebotado ha sido el informático::

La idea era buena...pero tiene que mejorarlo


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Feb 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> entonces que, lo dejan ya ahí en 11080 ? o siguen para bingo.



Ahora manda Yankilandia, mire el SP....trasteando 1340 nosotros 11080..¿Una rara coincidencia?


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Feb 2011)

destino: la luna 

vaya cohete ha sido lanzado, un poco mas vertical y parece tirada la linea a escuadra y cartabon


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Feb 2011)

Espera que se está jugando un partido importante...


----------



## EL_LIMITE (18 Feb 2011)

Quienes juegan? el norte contra el sur??


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2011)

La CNMV ha emitido un comunicado en el que afirma que el que se mete ya sabe lo que hay, que luego no protesten, el que quiera mercado que se fabrique uno.


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Feb 2011)

Sr. Pollastre el otro día hablaba con Fran que ahora las news, que nos llegan de analistas españoles empiezan a hablar sin pudor de canales, niveles...¿Nos leen?.
Lo que pasa es que me parece que andan más perdidos que el barco del arroz.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Feb 2011)

Veamos si hay salto al vacio


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Feb 2011)

G:¿Usted sabe donde está mi dinero?

L: La última vez lo vi en el 11080

G: Pues ahí no queda nada!!!!

Edit: Se han llevado un bonito dolor de culo de recuerdo.


Todo vendido, Ahora a mirar....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2011)

¿Por qué lo han hecho tan descarado?

¿Enseñan músculo?


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Feb 2011)

ha sido solo por el vencimiento o es que vuelven a tener piques las manadas de leones?


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Por qué lo han hecho tan descarado?
> 
> ¿Enseñan músculo?



Tal vez porque hoy está todo el pescado vendido. Pero todavía puede haber emociones fuertes. Disfrutemos del final de sesión.




P.D. El manguito de refrigeración de sistema de Análisis TT, se puede considerar músculo?.::


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Feb 2011)

Si no hay ningún loco con dinero (o valiente), que haga una trastada, el cierre debería estar en 11.000, incluso perdiéndolo (pero esto es mas dudoso, por motivos estéticos)

MODE GACELA OFF

P.D. El juego que venía con la tablet altamente adictivo: Angry Birds....


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Si no hay ningún loco con dinero (o valiente), que haga una trastada, el cierre debería estar en 11.000, incluso perdiéndolo (pero esto es mas dudoso, por motivos estéticos)
> 
> MODE GACELA OFF
> 
> P.D. El juego que venía con la tablet altamente adictivo: Angry Birds....



+100 ::


----------



## EL_LIMITE (18 Feb 2011)

Vamos donde ayer 11125(fut)?


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Feb 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Vamos donde ayer 11125(fut)?



Tienes un especial interés???


----------



## EL_LIMITE (18 Feb 2011)

no, ya hoy ya cerre la historia a media mañana decidí que era suficiente vértigo para una gacela como yo y estoy fuera ( uno de esos días en los que las gacelas se sienten unos triunfadores y piensan uffff ya no voy perdiendo tanto en el global ).... jajaja


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Feb 2011)

Pues entonces sigamos mirando...

Esta Brewery a la salud de todos...fin de semanaaaaa

Lo de USA de traca...no me extraña que estén todos tan estresados....SAN PEPON ES MI PASTOR, SIN ÉL NADA ME FALTA

AMEN


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Pues entonces sigamos mirando...
> 
> Esta Brewery a la salud de todos...fin de semanaaaaa
> 
> ...



Están viendo quien es más loco de todos los locos

Aguardemos


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Feb 2011)

este cacaolat es a la salud del foro jejeje

de USA solo se puede decir una cosa...... tongoooo, tongooooo


----------



## EL_LIMITE (18 Feb 2011)

Buen fin de semana a todos, ya leere los comentarios post cierre después.


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Feb 2011)

Miren el SP a un minuto... al cierre de Europa a ver que cartas juegan...pero yo lo veré esta tarde...


ADIOSSSSS


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Feb 2011)

Cago en to

Los usanos están cerrados el Lunes


----------



## rafaxl (18 Feb 2011)

Ya veo que han seguido haciendo lo que les ha salido del cipote. Como pueden estar tan pepones en USA, mi no entender ::. Es increible.


----------



## pollastre (18 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre el otro día hablaba con Fran que ahora las news, que nos llegan de analistas españoles empiezan a hablar sin pudor de canales, niveles...¿Nos leen?.
> Lo que pasa es que me parece que andan más perdidos que el barco del arroz.



er... pues no sé, honestamente... no tenía ni idea de que decían eso... es más, no tenía ni idea de que había analistas españoles ::::

Ud. los lee? (_no pun intended _ )


----------



## rafaxl (18 Feb 2011)

Euro disparado respecto al dolar.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Euro disparado respecto al dolar.



¿rescate de Portugal?


----------



## rafaxl (18 Feb 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿rescate de Portugal?



Pues no lo se, el dolar baja respecto a casi todas las divisas...


----------



## atman (18 Feb 2011)

diria que el sp está preparándose para una torta antes del cierre...


----------



## EL_LIMITE (18 Feb 2011)

Hoy no han echado en falta el análisis post-cierrre del Sr. Mulder??????


----------



## atman (18 Feb 2011)

ni HCH ni o****s en vinagre... las únicas figuras que confirma el SP tienen que ser al alza, el resto de consideraciones... plain old trash...


----------



## rafaxl (18 Feb 2011)

Pues nada, siguen haciendo lo mismo. HDLGP de bernie viejo cabron!!!!:XX::XX:

Vaya pepinazo del dow que ya lo vemos en 12400 casi. Esta claro que quieren mediar al mundo saliendose con la suya.

Firmado: un tio hasta la polla de la elite economia.


----------



## bertok (18 Feb 2011)

Rafaxl, el mercado está intervenido hace tiempo. Es así y no queda otra que ir cómodamente en el asiento de atrás.


----------



## rafaxl (18 Feb 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Rafaxl, el mercado está intervenido hace tiempo. Es así y no queda otra que ir cómodamente en el asiento de atrás.



El problema es cuando alguien quiere cambiarse de postura para ver las cosas de otro modo, que pasa lo que pasa...

En fin, llevo esperando desde los minimos de mayo pero nan de nan.


----------



## bertok (18 Feb 2011)

Tito bernie tiene demasiada pasta para juguetear ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2011)

Esto lo puso ayer Cárpatos:



> LA FED APUNTALA EL SP500 Y DOBLA SU COTIZACION EN TIEMPO RECORD
> 
> Y el show debe continuar. Los mercados continúan subiendo, desafiando a la gravedad, arañando puntos al alza en cada nueva sesión y cumpliendo con los designios de las autoridades -apuntalar los mercados financieros para conseguir una recuperación económica-.
> 
> ...



Tela, telita, tela con los esfuerzos que están teniendo que hacer para modelar la realidad a su antojo. A esto se le llama tener razón por billetes.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Hoy no han echado en falta el análisis post-cierrre del Sr. Mulder??????



Siento mucho no haberlo pero es que estuve toda la tarde ocupado. Además ayer no valía mucho la pena ponerlo.


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Feb 2011)

q tranquilo se queda este hilo cuando llega el fin de semana........

q pasa? q aqui solo se escribe cuando se esta en la oficina? jeje

es cierto que el lunes no abren los americanos?


----------



## Claca (20 Feb 2011)

A veces viene bien recordar algunas cosas que ya colgué hace tiempo:













Ahora, dado que los tres mosqueteros siguen un canal muy parecido al del IBEX, un repasito a los _otros_ tres:

IBERDROLA:













En el techo del canal y zona muy fuerte de resistencia, pero mientras esté por encima del soporte dinámico, alcista.

ENDESA:













Desde el 2008 que los 22 euros siguen sin digerirse. Zona de extrema resistencia y, aunque venía fuerte, al acercarse a su némesis se ha acobardado. A corto plazo hay que vigilar el canal alcista en horario. También señalo el último punto de control en el precio.

REPSOL:



















Este valor tiene la costumbre de formar techos rápidos y puntiagudos en la zona rosada, pero examinando el gráfico vemos que todavía sigue alcista, si bien se encuentra en el techo del canal. A muy corto plazo, para variar, importante vigilar el canal en horario, si lo pierde lo más probable es que recorte un poco. 

Como vemos, índice y valores lateralalcistas frente a titánicas resistencias. De momento es lo que hay.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Feb 2011)

¿como veis el tema para hoy ? ¿guanazo brutal o acabamos en verde ?

Niveles please


----------



## pyn (21 Feb 2011)

Siendo festivo en usa descarta el guanazo. Los días así suelen tener tintes ligeramente alcistas o planos.


----------



## pollastre (21 Feb 2011)

Poca historia parece que va a haber hoy aquí:



Spoiler



Relevante en 10949 (convergencia a 2)
Suelo absoluto en 10887 

Relevante en 11108, 11127
Techo en 11154


Cierre a las 17:30pm => 11063


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Feb 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Siendo festivo en usa descarta el guanazo. Los días así suelen tener tintes ligeramente alcistas o planos.



o aprovechan para sorprender ¿no? ienso:

Hoy si que deberia de ser un dia de niveles pollastricos-frankikos-marketianos ::

Y si Mulder dijera lo contrario que estos estaria confirmada la tendencia


----------



## Claca (21 Feb 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Todos los peques buscando cortos, pues lógico, barren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De momento el soporte ha funcionado muy bien:







Zulo, como ya han dicho, hoy parece que hay poco que rascar. Más vale que sea así, porque no voy a estar demasiado pendiente de lo que suceda :fiufiu:


----------



## rosonero (21 Feb 2011)

Buenos días a todos!!!

A lo mejor hoy es el día de excepción de la regla cuando los USA están cerrados.

_Libia [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Ojo que Reuters dice que el efificio del Gobierno central en la capital está en llamas._


----------



## Claca (21 Feb 2011)

Aprovecho para comentar el DAX, que lo tenemos un poco remolón. El último comentario:



Claca dijo:


> De hoy yo destacaría el DAX, menuda subida.
> 
> En Diciembre saqué la bola de cristal y di como zona probable de techo para el índice un espacio de un 5% hasta el 7.220 apróximadamente. A pesar de algún susto, este índice no dio en ningún momento muestras de querer caer, ni mucho menos llegó a generar una figura de vuelta. De techo nada de nada, como he ido reconociendo estas semanas. Hoy ha superado la zona mencionada mediante una vistosa vela verde. A menos que quieran hacer una trampa estos días, la siguiente zona de parada y objetivo obedeciendo la tendencia serían los 7.478.
> 
> ...



Vemos que ya está muy cerca del nivel. El gráfico nos aclara la situación:







Un hueso duro de roer, normal que el DAX se lo piense un poco.


----------



## Claca (21 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Poca historia parece que va a haber hoy aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy lista su niña... Si se pierde ese nivel, lo lógico sería caer hasta casi el suelo del canal gordote:


----------



## pollastre (21 Feb 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Muy lista su niña... Si se pierde ese nivel, lo lógico sería caer hasta casi el suelo del canal gordote:




Ya sabe que mis habilidades con el AT son más bien... tristes (tengo más peligro con una escuadra y un cartabón que Chuck Norris en un bazar chino), pero puestos a buscar correspondencias entre AT y sistemas numéricos, me permito mancillar su gráfico tal que:




Lo cual vendría a explicar el 10887 proyectado como suelo absoluto para la sesión.... digo yo :fiufiu:


----------



## rafaxl (21 Feb 2011)

Atentos al barril de brent que esta rozando los 105 dolares, imagino que sea por las revueltas de libia pero esto empieza a ser peligroso.


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2011)

Peligrosos para algunos... a otros nos sabe la mar de rica esa subida. =^_^=

PD: Hay bastante gente que se queja de los excesos de las firmas, así que pongo el gif entre spoilers de modo que no moleste a quien no quiera verlo. Además pa ver siempre lo mismo...


----------



## rosonero (21 Feb 2011)

Bueno, bueno ... y hoy no tenemos a los americanos para salvarnos el culo por la tarde, es ahora o nunca, que los sellos de los certificados de Tonuel deben estar ya medio secos.


----------



## Mulder (21 Feb 2011)

A los buenos días!

Hoy hemos empezado el día con muchas ventas pero de volumen bastante bajo, en este momento el umbral diario no llega ni a 50, vamos que no parecen muy dispuestos a tirarlo.

Cuanto más pequeñas son las órdenes más saldo negativo tenemos, es decir que los pezqueñines son los que llevan las riendas hoy.


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2011)

... lo que significa que alguien como MM puede entrar como elefante en cacharrería y vaciarles los bolsillos a todos... a mí no me pilla... de momento.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Feb 2011)

atman dijo:


> ... Peligrosos para algunos... a otros nos sabe la mar de rica esa subida. =^_^=
> 
> PD: Hay bastante gente que se queja de los excesos de las firmas, así que pongo el gif entre spoilers de modo que no moleste a quien no quiera verlo. Además pa ver siempre lo mismo... .




a mi la firma que me deja la pagina cortada es la de rafaxl, no sé porque siempre que hay un mensaje suyo, no puedo seguir leyendo otros mensajes hasta que se pasa de página.....


----------



## carvil (21 Feb 2011)

Buenos dias 


Nuevo máximo anual en el Crudo WTI 93.7$ 



Salu2


----------



## rafaxl (21 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> a mi la firma que me deja la pagina cortada es la de rafaxl, no sé porque siempre que hay un mensaje suyo, no puedo seguir leyendo otros mensajes hasta que se pasa de página.....



Pues la edito, no se si habeis comentado este problema alguna vez, si no es asi habeis tardado!!! :XX::XX

Edito: Mejor ahora?


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Pues la edito, no se si habeis comentado este problema alguna vez, si no es asi habeis tardado!!! :XX::XX
> 
> Edito: Mejor ahora?



muchas gracias... tampoco lo dije por no molestar... era simplemente una molestia, pero nada mas, no sé si a otros les pasaba.
pero gracias de nuevo...


----------



## Mulder (21 Feb 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Nothing to see here, go away!


----------



## pyn (21 Feb 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Siendo festivo en usa descarta el guanazo. Los días así suelen tener tintes ligeramente alcistas o planos.




A las 15:55, cerca del -2%.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Feb 2011)

Tremendo castañazo el de hoy y el subidon del crudo que continua vertical.

Los alemanes estan recibiendo bien, ¿alguna noticia?, imagino que POMOMAN Bernie libra hoy y eso se nota.


----------



## pyn (21 Feb 2011)

pyn dijo:


> A las 15:55, cerca del -2%.




Número psicológico hasta para los HFT, se han quedado en el 1,999% )


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Feb 2011)

Que color rojo tan bonito. Buenas tardes


----------



## pyn (21 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Que color rojo tan bonito. Buenas tardes



Qué barato está todo ¿eh? inocho:


----------



## rosonero (21 Feb 2011)

Cuando vea Bernanke este estropicio os vais a enterar


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Feb 2011)

Buenas tardes
La facción berserker del T.T. tras soportar estoicamente unos 190p en contra,tiene ahora 120p en plusvis y coloca su SP.
Larga vida a los ositos pacientes!!
¿Cerraremos el gap?¿Acaso me importa a estas alturas?
S2 y minolleh pa tós .Me voy a entrenar 

Pd:¿Oigo las zarpas leoncias desgarrando carne gaceril?Don´t stop the music!!


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Feb 2011)

Buffff. un 10774 me aparece en el panel

P.D. Quietos paraos tos...no tiene todavía mucho nivel de confianza


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Feb 2011)

pyn dijo:


> A las 15:55, cerca del -2%.



Hubo alguien que dijo que a lo mejor hoy aprovechaban para tirar esto por que nadie se lo esperaba !!! sorpresaaaaaaa !!! :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Tranquilos eh, que hoy mismo lo llevan a maximos para quedarse planos o ligeramente alcistas inocho:


Lastima que cerrara cortos en minimos pollastricos, pense que hoy se iban a respetar hoyga......y aun pienso que cierra en el entorno del 900 a pesar de todo.


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Feb 2011)

Sr Buffete no será usted corredor?


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Feb 2011)

Nuestro gráfico adelantado sp..en mínimos por debajo de 1332


----------



## Atopedepower (21 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Poca historia parece que va a haber hoy aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Tócate los cojones! ¡lo ha clavado!


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Feb 2011)

Nivel relevante 10.844...así que o corren mucho o el 10774, se quedará a dormir el sueño de los justos ¿o no?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Feb 2011)

Atopedepower dijo:


> ¡Tócate los cojones! ¡lo ha clavado!



pues a mi me salen 70 pipos menos del minimo indicado ienso:

Eso para la niña de Pollastre es tanto como ir a Barcelona y acabar en Murcia 

Mas de 5 o 10 pipos de error se considera garrafal y pollastre le da unas buenas azotainas jejjee

Market ¿ a que nivel tienen pensado ustedes entrar con todo lo gordo ? mas que nada por ponerme largo en ese entorno jejjeee


----------



## Claca (21 Feb 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Muy lista su niña... Si se pierde ese nivel, lo lógico sería caer hasta casi el suelo del canal gordote:



De momento vamos bien, tapamos el hueco del día 16 de febrero. En principio debería caer todavía un poco más, pero después de lo que pasó con el último doble máximo, mejor ajustar stops para asegurar ganancias, al gusto de cada cual:







El objetivo de caída más ambicioso estaría sobre los 10.720, coincidiendo con la dilatación del canal principal (la verde discontinua de abajo).


----------



## Virolai (21 Feb 2011)

Milán -3,6% por Libia. Con caída a plomo de Unicredit y Eni


----------



## Atopedepower (21 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> pues a mi me salen 70 pipos menos del minimo indicado ienso:
> 
> Eso para la niña de Pollastre es tanto como ir a Barcelona y acabar en Murcia
> 
> ...



Intentaba ser irónico.

_Cierre a las 17:30pm => 11063_


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Feb 2011)

El Sr. Pollastre ha visto muy bien ese 10949, y se puede ver con mucha claridad en el gráfico diario.

El suelo absoluto esta en los 108xx, solo puedo darle la enhorabuena.
Estos datos sabiendo usarlos, dan dinero.


----------



## Atopedepower (21 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> El Sr. Pollastre ha visto muy bien ese 10949, y se puede ver con mucha claridad en el gráfico diario.
> 
> El suelo absoluto esta en los 108xx, solo puedo darle la enhorabuena.
> Estos datos sabiendo usarlos, dan dinero.



Dan dinero a los otros porque el pobre desgraciado que le haya hecho caso... Una caída gorda de más del dos por ciento, y dice que hoy iba a haber poca historia.


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> pues a mi me salen 70 pipos menos del minimo indicado ienso:
> 
> Eso para la niña de Pollastre es tanto como ir a Barcelona y acabar en Murcia
> 
> ...



El día a día señor Zulópata. Habrá que ver esta noche el comportamiento de los futuros y los "ojos rasgados" para ver si hacemos una inmersión más profunda.
No se olvide de las cifras que se hablaban por aquí hace muuuucho tiempo. ¿Una semana?

De momento al margen y fuera como dije el viernes.


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Feb 2011)

¿Tiene usted algo que aportar aparte de una crítica?

Sp adelantado sigue tocando mínimos: Por debajo de 1331


----------



## Atopedepower (21 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> ¿Tiene usted algo que aportar aparte de una crítica?
> 
> Sp adelantado sigue tocando mínimos: Por debajo de 1331



Quiero que me devuelvan mi dinero.


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Feb 2011)

Atopedepower dijo:


> Quiero que me devuelvan mi dinero.



No haber comprado bonos de Nueva Rumasa::


----------



## Atopedepower (21 Feb 2011)

Al final cerramos por debajo de 10.809, y decía que cerraríamos en 11.063, vamos casi 260 puntos de diferencia. Para una sóla sesión está bien.


----------



## pyn (21 Feb 2011)

Atopedepower dijo:


> Al final cerramos por debajo de 10.809, y decía que cerraríamos en 11.063, vamos casi 260 puntos de diferencia. Para una sóla sesión está bien.




Hace muuuuuuuuuuucho tiempo que el doctor pollastre postea, sin ánimo de lucro, los números de su niña. La fiabilidad de su algoritmo (mejor dicho la mezcla de ellos) está muy por encima de los trolleos de algunos pomperos que venís a tocar los webos. Dicho lo cual, también hay que saber interpretar los números, si te está dando un techo suelo absoluto y se rompe durante la sesión, el modelo queda invalidado, es lo que se denominan : LowBoundForecast y HighBoundForecast.


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Feb 2011)

Bueno señores sigo con la tarea.


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Feb 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Hace muuuuuuuuuuucho tiempo que el doctor pollastre postea, sin ánimo de lucro, los números de su niña. La fiabilidad de su algoritmo (mejor dicho la mezcla de ellos) está muy por encima de los trolleos de algunos pomperos que venís a tocar los webos. Dicho lo cual, también hay que saber interpretar los números, si te está dando un techo suelo absoluto y se rompe durante la sesión, el modelo queda invalidado, es lo que se denominan : LowBoundForecast y HighBoundForecast.



Para ser un aficionadillo, con gustos más que dudosos en bebidas espirituosas y coches, su cifras se pueden considerar más que aceptables


----------



## Claca (21 Feb 2011)

Photo Finish:







Me largo ya. ¡Suerte!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Feb 2011)

Atopedepower dijo:


> Quiero que me devuelvan mi dinero.



Tiene usted toda la razon, de hecho en este hilo ya tenemos undepartamento de reclamaciones a tal efecto, vaya a este establecimiento y pregunte por "EL MAESTRO ARMERO" vera como le atiende con absoluta eficacia 








De todas maneras antes de volver a seguir los consejos de Pollastre o de cualquier otro le sugiero que aprnda lo que es un techo, un suelo, un nivel, un rango etc etc :XX::XX:

Como diria el doctor Mulder , el bombillo de las 17 : 46 ::


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Para ser un aficionadillo, con gustos más que dudosos en bebidas espirituosas y coches, su cifras se pueden considerar más que aceptables



...y ya quisiéramos muchos afinar tanto como afina él a veces.

Atopedepower, mire usted, hay gente que lleva 20 años en el negocio y que tiene medios, y todavía se encuentran con imprevistos. Así que si usted llega de nuevas y se cree que por leer un par de mensajitos en el interné ya se va a hacer usted minollario en el intradía... lamento informarle que está usteq equivocado.

Habrá que empezasr a decir eso de "¡Qué daño están haciendo Anyoptions, XTB,...!"


----------



## Mulder (21 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Como diria el doctor Mulder , el bombillo de las 17 : 46 ::



Este no es un bombillo, es un protestante y tiene que ver con la religión (por aquello de la cuestión de fe) no con el perroflautismo político ::

Vamos al lio:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día bastante tranquilo, han empezado vendiendo un paquete de unos 107 contratos pero enseguida se han puesto a comprar, a las 10 se han puesto a vender pero con poco volumen y relativa poca actividad hasta las 17:20, donde repentinamente se han puesto compradores. Como curiosidad, justo antes de ponerse compradores han soltado otro paquete de 118 contratos a la venta, el más alto del día, así que parece que intenciones de comprar no tenían muchas, más bien de aguantar o era un precalentamiento de la subasta.

En subasta han comprado.

En resumen, día un tanto pesado y sin movimientos de consideración, parece que están empezando a soltar de nuevo, pero esperan gap al alza para mañana.


----------



## carvil (21 Feb 2011)

Nuevo máximo en el Crudo 94.4


P.D. Es bueno escuchar/leer las críticas eso siempre le hace a uno mejorar 8: En mi opinión. 


Salu2


----------



## Atopedepower (21 Feb 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Hace muuuuuuuuuuucho tiempo que el doctor pollastre postea, sin ánimo de lucro, los números de su niña. La fiabilidad de su algoritmo (mejor dicho la mezcla de ellos) está muy por encima de los trolleos de algunos pomperos que venís a tocar los webos. Dicho lo cual, también hay que saber interpretar los números, si te está dando un techo suelo absoluto y se rompe durante la sesión, el modelo queda invalidado, es lo que se denominan : LowBoundForecast y HighBoundForecast.



El techo eran _Techo en 11154_, y no se ha roto porque desde que ha abierto la sesión sólo hemos caído DontouchMeTheEggs.

Claro si dice que el suelo es 11060 y nos vamos a 10808 el modelo queda invalidado. Es como si te digo que estás sano pero si te mueres el modelo que invalidado.


----------



## pollastre (21 Feb 2011)

Atopedepower dijo:


> Dan dinero a los otros porque el pobre desgraciado que le haya hecho caso... Una caída gorda de más del dos por ciento, y dice que hoy iba a haber poca historia.



Mire, me pilla Ud. de buen humor, así que le dedico un par de líneas; se las merece por ignorante, qué diablos.

Lo que Ud. comenta son proyecciones, creo, de la primera media hora de sesión... poco después de las 9:00am, ya sabe.

No sé si se ha parado a considerar que los sistemas - cualquier sistema - actualizan las proyecciones a tiempo real, según transcurre la sesión, se alcanzan nuevos niveles, se invalidan otros, etc.

¿Aún sigue con nosotros? Bien.

Presumo que a estas alturas se habrá dado cuenta, que desde las 9:30 hasta el cierre de sesión, las proyecciones suelen "cambiar" un poco. Ya sabe, poca cosa.... sólo la sesión entera, vamos.

Incluso Ud. comprenderá, que una cosa es colaborar en lo que se pueda con el personal - que todos aquí lo hacemos muy a gusto - , y otra muy distinta es montar un servicio público de streaming a tiempo real con los cambios en las proyecciones que canta mi software, donde le informe a Ud, por su cara bonita, de los cambios en los niveles al minuto.

Como decía el forero MM, entre eso y regalarle yo personalmente los billetes morados... ¿qué diferencia hay?
Anda que algunos son de listos....

Si quiere noticias a tiempo real, contrate Reuters, hamijo. Si puede pagarlo, esto es.


----------



## Atopedepower (21 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Este no es un bombillo, es un protestante y tiene que ver con la religión (por aquello de la cuestión de fe) no con el perroflautismo político ::
> 
> Vamos al lio:
> 
> ...



Lo que me faltaba... parece que hubiésemos cerrado en verde.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Feb 2011)

Atopedepower dijo:


> El techo eran _Techo en 11154_, y no se ha roto porque desde que ha abierto la sesión sólo hemos caído DontouchMeTheEggs.
> 
> Claro si dice que el suelo es 11060 y nos vamos a 10808 el modelo queda invalidado. Es como si te digo que estás sano pero si te mueres el modelo que invalidado.



Te lo voy a explicar en serio :

Pollastre da un rango , con un maximo, un minimo y niveles relevantes....incluo a veces se siente generoso y da una proyeccion de cierre.

En un % elevadisimo de los casos ese rango y demas se respetan, si hay noticias importantes y se rompen maximos o minimos el rango queda invalidado, se cierran posiciones y se pillan plusvas o se asumen perdidas......y hasta mañana..... salvo que maese tenga a bien darnos los nuevos niveles.

Con la que hay liada con el petroleo no es de extrañar que no se hayan respetado niveles, lo que no supone que haya que palmar pasta.

Por ejemplo yo cerre mis cortos en el suelo absoluto indicado por Pollastre, plusvas al bolso y hasta mañana.

Aclaro que los techos y suelos no tienen por que tocarse, lo mas importante es que el rango sirve para entrar y salir oportunamente.

Es decir, con los mismos datos yo puedo doblar el rango del ibex si hago metesacas en niveles relevantes y acierto y usted salir a pelo o palmar si se mete en medio del rango y se le va en direccion contraria.

Los datos son muy importantes.....saberlos utilizar mas aun ..... y entenderlos es basico hoyga mire ustec ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> *Mire, me pilla Ud. de buen humor, así que le dedico un par de líneas*; se las merece por ignorante, qué diablos.
> 
> Lo que Ud. comenta son proyecciones, creo, de la primera media hora de sesión... poco después de las 9:00am, ya sabe.
> 
> ...



Hoyga pollastre, estoy muy enfadado con usted 

A mi por muchisimo menos me ha llamado Chimpance, y eso que "me conoce" , me siento defraudado, esperaba una oda o una buena reprimenda como minimo para este que no conoce ::


----------



## Atopedepower (21 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Mire, me pilla Ud. de buen humor, así que le dedico un par de líneas; se las merece por ignorante, qué diablos.
> 
> Lo que Ud. comenta son proyecciones, creo, de la primera media hora de sesión... poco después de las 9:00am, ya sabe.
> 
> ...



Osea que la fiabilidad es del cien por cien a las 17:35 horas de la tarde. Para eso compro y vendo con la tendencia, así no necesito ninguna proyección.


----------



## aksarben (21 Feb 2011)

La señora de la bola de cristal es ahí al lado, hoyga :bla:

Mira que os gusta perder el tiempo, a veces .


----------



## credulo (21 Feb 2011)

Atopedepower dijo:


> Osea que la fiabilidad es del cien por cien a las 17:35 horas de la tarde. Para eso compro y vendo con la tendencia, así no necesito ninguna proyección.



Eso es, el 100% de fiabilidad solo se tiene a toro pasado y no verá aquí a nadie decir lo contrario. Si no le gusta lo que lee, no lo lea. 

Estos multinicks, que falta de cariño están :X


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Sr Buffete no será usted corredor?



Solo 9km
También aikido&kickboxing según turno trabajo
S2


----------



## pollastre (21 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoyga pollastre, estoy muy enfadado con usted
> 
> A mi por muchisimo menos me ha llamado Chimpance, y eso que "me conoce"



Ciertamente... recuerdo haberme referido a su operativa en el pasado, llamandole "chimpancé tendencial"... pero bueno, seguro que hizo algo para merecerselo, aunque ahora mismo no lo recuerde 



zuloman dijo:


> , me siento defraudado, esperaba una oda o una buena reprimenda como minimo para este que no conoce ::



Si tuviera 100% claro que tratamos con un troll bombillo, ya le habría compuesto una oda a estas alturas. Casi siento cómo me "afluyen" los versos......


_Salve, Atopedepower, oh, mentalmente inestable,
que se la juega en la renta variable,
aquel que sigue a ciegas las proyecciones,
sin leerse antes las putas instrucciones,
pensando que son números inmutables,
y encima viene tocando los ********
....
...._



Pero verá, el asunto es que no termino de verlo del todo claro.
Aún estoy ponderando si es en verdad un bombillo, o si realmente tratamos con un tipo que llega de nuevas al hilo, ve un par de hilos con proyecciones, entra como un toro y realmente palma pasta.

Hay cierto toque de rabia reivindicativa en sus mensajes... no sé, por un momento estoy en duda. Lo mismo ha palmado y todo de verdad, y esa delgada línea es la que me hace refrenarme.

Si fuera este segundo caso... entonces veo un diamante en bruto para el foro. Un tipo que cada vez que palma pasta revienta en una explosión furibunda, cargando contra a todo y contra todos, ya sea amigo o enemigo, conocido o extraño.... yo no sé Ud. cómo lo ve, pero yo veo a un _Rafaxl _ en versión "XXL", ampliado y mejorado, variante Behemoth... una joya en potencia para ésta, nuestra comunidad.

Repito, si estuviéramos ante este segundo caso, absténgase de darle demasiada caña: hay que procurar capturarlo vivo, y si conseguimos que deponga su actitud de pataleta de niño chico, tal vez podamos reclutarlo para la causa.


Por último, un par de reflexiones, aprovechando que se aproxima la tranquilidad de la noche.

Primero, no sé si debiéramos plantearnos añadir a la FAQ (Mulder) un pequeño manual y precauciones de uso de los valores y proyecciones que cada uno damos en el hilo, una especie de "disclaimer". No por obvio y de sentido común, esto parece dejar de ser menos necesario para algunos... _ahem_.

Segundo, manda huevos. Año y medio currando para levantar un sistema de trading automático que me permita pasar el día alejado de la pantalla, y cuando por fin lo consigo, aparece un fulano y empieza a protestar... porque no estoy delante de la pantalla para actualizar mis propios datos.

La vida no está carente de cierta ironía, qué duda cabe.


----------



## pollastre (21 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Para ser un aficionadillo, con gustos más que dudosos en bebidas espirituosas y coches, su cifras se pueden considerar más que aceptables




Pase lo de las bebidas (las opiniones son como los culos... todo el mundo tiene uno  ) y por lo de los coches (a fin de cuentas, seguro que al final del día Ud. es un canitrónico potencial cliente de Ferrari... como si lo viera).

Pero lo de "más que aceptables"... ahem... su osadía únicamente rivaliza con su temeridad : 

Un día de estos... en el que haya cerrado Ud. objetivos y no tenga con qué entretenerse... ese día le voy a montar así rapidito un streaming http. Ud. se conecta con su cutre-tableta-gráfica, llama a sus jefes, y pone mis niveles evolucionando a tiempo real frente a "sus" niveles a tiempo real.

Luego, si quiere, hablamos del coste de licenciar mi software... para Ud., precio de amigo, no se preocupe :XX:


----------



## rafaxl (21 Feb 2011)

Sres compañeros como habran visto en el bombardeo de hilos petroleros, tenemos el brent en 107,70 dolares al cierre de hoy, solo puedo decir que...::::::::::

4 dolares de subida para el brent y 5 y pico para el WTI.


----------



## Mulder (21 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Primero, no sé si debiéramos plantearnos añadir a la FAQ (Mulder) un pequeño manual y precauciones de uso de los valores y proyecciones que cada uno damos en el hilo, una especie de "disclaimer". No por obvio y de sentido común, esto parece dejar de ser menos necesario para algunos... _ahem_.
> 
> Segundo, manda huevos. Año y medio currando para levantar un sistema de trading automático que me permita pasar el día alejado de la pantalla, y cuando por fin lo consigo, aparece un fulano y empieza a protestar... porque no estoy delante de la pantalla para actualizar mis propios datos.
> 
> La vida no está carente de cierta ironía, qué duda cabe.



Lo cierto es que sin este foro no hubiese 'levantando' yo mi sistema de timing, las críticas fueron fundamentales para evitar mi propio autoengaño, es lo que tiene exponer resultados de sistemas al público, los critican de una forma que uno mismo no haría porque es la 'niña de sus ojos'.

Es algo así como un testeo de software.

Ojo, que hablo de esas críticas como algo positivo, hay que saber encajarlas y evolucionar con ellas, aunque no todas valen, también hay que saber separar el grano de la paja.

Respecto a la FAQ creo que es un wiki, cualquiera puede escribir en ella, o eso creo. De todas formas si hay que incluir alguna nota sobre foreros con fe extraordinaria no hay ninguna pega


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Feb 2011)

Sí, sí, el precio del petróleo sube, pero no como la última vez...

Inestabilidad en las proximidades o en los países productores, sí, pero también pasa otra cosa, que se elimina demanda.

Viene el run-run desde el sur, no se corre el París-Dakar en África (ataques, hambre), ataques de piratas a los barcos (hambre, desesperación), revueltas en los países árabes, ya los tenemos ahí, el humo se ve desde Tarifa.

Con lo que se había esmerado China en tomar posiciones en África, qué mala suerte.

Pero da igual, el juego no se acaba hasta que no se elimina demanda de petróleo a lo grande, estos son los primeros países en caer, no van a por ellos, van a por uno gordo, mi preferido China, una buena guerra civil en China y tenemos petróleo abundante y barato otra vez.

Tened miedo, mucho miedo, muaaaha, ha, ha, ha (voy a por las pastillas que se me pasa la hora).


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Feb 2011)

Han estado entretenidos, al igual que mis amiguitos de commodities.

Ferrari?? Por quien me toma usted?

Aquí tenemos gustos algo más refinados y frikis como corresponde a la profesión....


Le pongo ejemplos:







Alguno de por aquí lo tiene....







Este es el sueño de unos cuantos. (Uno del Malaya tiene uno y ahora está abandonado en un almacén lleno de polvo) 







http://www.blogcdn.com/es.autoblog.com/media/2009/02/alpine-a110-1clasthumb.jpg

Y ahora me dirá anticuado....NO







En Ferrari solo algún GTO de los 60, e incluso dudaría entre este y un Miura.


Entre sus gustos solo aceptaría discutir ante este modelo:





:XX:

Un mítico....


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Feb 2011)

Por cierto BIENVENIDOS A BURBUJA COCHES (Subforo de forocoches)

Merecidisimo baneo y expulsión por dos semanas...LO ACEPTO


----------



## tonuel (21 Feb 2011)

Llego a casa después de estar todo el dia fuera... enciendo el ordenador..., leo el email, cuatro cosas más... y digo... cojones... ¿a ver que ha hecho hoy el ibex...? ienso:



*muahahahahahahahahahahaha........ *))))))))



y sigo corto... :XX: :XX: :XX:

Saludos )


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Feb 2011)

Si entráis al trapo con cualquier pompero que vierte bilis por aquí al final os vais a rallar..... qué ya son mayorcitos para estas cosas hoygan!!!! :rolleye:

Si alguien quiere fiabilidad absoluta y de confianza puede meter su pasta en Banif o cruzando el charco creo que Madoff ha sacado un fondo nuevo.
Y recuerden, que le cobran un % sobre el volumen que muevan, haya beneficios.... o no! ::


----------



## tonuel (21 Feb 2011)

No se equivoque... :no::no::no::no:



si quiere ganar pasta lo que hay que hacer es ponerse corto y echarse a dormir...


como he hecho yo.... :Baile: :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:

)))))

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ciertamente... recuerdo haberme referido a su operativa en el pasado, llamandole "chimpancé tendencial"... *pero bueno, seguro que hizo algo para merecerselo, aunque ahora mismo no lo recuerde *.



Yo se lo recuerdo, resulta que me puse largo en minimos y cerre en maximos durante dias y dias :: 

Presumia yo de mi TT y mis mas de 1000 pipos al coleto y casi literalmente dijo usted " cuando hay tendencia hasta un chimpance gana dinero " 

Ahora que lo dice a lo mejor este hombre se puso largo esperando el techo y se dejo 200 y pico pipos en el intento :8: , creo quedeberia preguntarle cuantos contratos tenia y enviarle la pasta :no:

Tonuel, usted echese a dormir que le le despertaran los rugidos de MM cuando lleguemos al nivel que espera para meterse con todo lo gordo, por cierto MM se hizo el sueco cuando le pregunte a que niveles entraria.

No me se los gustos automovilisticos de Pollastre, pero los de MM espamatarlo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Han estado entretenidos, al igual que mis amiguitos de commodities.
> 
> Ferrari?? Por quien me toma usted?
> 
> ...



Se destapó el pastel, se suma el gusto por esos coches y la frase "mi indicador adelantado dice..." y la conclusión es evidente, éste es el coche de Marketmaker:







Ya podrás.


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Feb 2011)

Mire usted!!!
No me he hecho el sueco...estamos fuera y esperando señales.
Lo mismo que dijo Fran el 17 (las últimas cifras del SP en 1130, así que me alegro por él).

Hoy las señales llegaron tarde. Y no dio tiempo aunque lo intentó 10774 hasta 10844, como lo hice saber en el foro.
Hoy no daba señal por ningún lado, mire los movimientos que ha dado el profesor...

Y usted no se ría del DMC-12. Quedan unos cuantos por ahí esturreados, 5000 se calculan.
Fabricados en Irlanda con motor europeo, por un verdadero genio del automovilismo (Pontiac GTO, Firebird...si el KIT, se ve que le gustaba que sus coches aparecieran en series de dudoso gusto, pero que a todos nos gustaban). Acabo mal por un error..pero eso es otra historia.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Mire usted!!!
> No me he hecho el sueco...estamos fuera y esperando señales.
> Lo mismo que dijo Fran el 17 (las últimas cifras del SP en 1130, así que me alegro por él).
> 
> ...



Oye, que a mi el Delorean me gusta, además son muy asequibles:

http://***.ebay.com/ebaymotors/DeLo...707031165QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks#ht_524wt_958

http://***.ebay.com/ebaymotors/DeLo...627565133QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks#ht_500wt_975

http://***.ebay.com/ebaymotors/DeLo...631371421QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks#ht_500wt_975

http://***.ebay.com/ebaymotors/DeLo...687980124QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks#ht_500wt_975

De los que has puesto me gusta mucho el Ford GT, lo sacan bastante en Top Gear, creo que el presentador tiene uno.

¿Para cuándo un programa sobre bolsa en plan "top gear", con Bernanke, Trichet y HF gordos haciendo el bestia y eso...?


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Oye, que a mi el Delorean me gusta, además son muy asequibles:
> 
> http://***.ebay.com/ebaymotors/DeLo...707031165QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks#ht_524wt_958
> 
> ...



Manda eggs...por su culpa y mirar los De Lorean me ha salido un llavero con el cochecito y me lo he pedido...







:ouch:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Manda eggs...por su culpa y mirar los De Lorean me ha salido un llavero con el cochecito y me lo he pedido...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo le falta que el conductor sea un toro en miniatura. 

Espero que por lo menos se le levanten las puertas, de todas formas no me creo que lo del trading leoncio solo dé para eso.

(Éste está ahorrando para comprarse un pepino de coche, fijo.)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Mire usted!!!
> No me he hecho el sueco...estamos fuera y esperando señales.
> Lo mismo que dijo Fran el 17 (las últimas cifras del SP en 1130, así que me alegro por él).
> 
> ...



No se me altere leoncio !!!! :no:

Que no me referia a ningun coche en concreto sino a su gusto automovilistico en general, muy yankee estilo new rich llamativo.

Sepa usted que mis gustos, no solo aumovilisticos, son enormemente clasicos con pasion por lo señorial, donde este un edificio señorial en Jeronimos con un atico convenientemente remodelado que se quiten los edificios modernos de lujo.

Lo mismo le digo de Hoteles, donde este el sabor rancio del palace que se quiten las cadenas modernas de 5 estrellas.

Y donde este la clase del rolls que se quiten los ferraris y ya no digamos los carromatos americanos, exceptuando los de los años 50 que aun puede usted ver circular con todo su señorio a pesar de estar hechos una patata por La Habana.

¿ Le gustan los modelos antiguos ? añore usted " el tiburon " todo un clasico, " el escarabajo " , " el mini" y hasta si me apura el seiscientos hoyga, por supuesto no nos olvidemos del 1500 ni del dodge dart , y como no el mitico 2 caballos.


----------



## tonuel (21 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Tonuel, usted echese a dormir que le le despertaran los rugidos de MM cuando lleguemos al nivel que espera para meterse con todo lo gordo...




Me parece muy bien... 8:




pero yo de momento casi 200 pipos a la saca... :XX:

Saludos :XX:


----------



## Nico (21 Feb 2011)

De mi parte, entre claca, LCASC, Benditaliquidez, Pollastre, Mulder, Market Maker, Fran200 y, en las horas oscuras y de incertidumbre la TT de Zuloman, no hacen más que colocar dinero en mi bolsillo.

A veces, meto descuidadamente la mano en alguno de ellos para sacar un pañuelo y ZAS !, billete de los grandes al canto !... otras, enciendo el equipo a deshora y me dirijo a mi cuenta para ver los resultados y el verde fosforecente y destellante enceguece.

No entiendo como este amigo recién llegado pueda haber perdido dinero en este foro que, prácticamente, es una versión hispana de Bernanke y su QE.

Es más, he dejado de agachare a recoger billetes perdidos de menos de 20 euros porque lo considero una actividad irrelevante e inútil dada la catarata de dinero que se distribuye cada mañana en este foro.

Claro... si no tienes acceso a los "Informes Reservados" de la zona restringida a viejos usuarios puedo comprender tu incredulidad.

Pero, conque sólo te detengas a ver los AUTOS, BEBIDAS y HOTELES que se usan en este foro por parte de los participantes puedes darte una idea de que el dinero corre rápido y facil por el lugar.

Con decirte que los participantes que son padres (o madres) se dan el lujo de tomar LICENCIA DE MATERNIDAD PAGA y dejan de tradear !!

Una verdadera catarata de dinero.


----------



## aksarben (21 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Aquí tenemos gustos algo más refinados y frikis como corresponde a la profesión....
> 
> Le pongo ejemplos:



Si va a ser usted un leoncio con buen gusto y todo...


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

Hoygan, qué tal si se dejan de fantasear y apuntan a algo que realmente, de forma realista, se pueda alcanzar a comprar con una carrera como trader moderadamente buena, en un periodo de tiempo razonablemente corto (digamos, un año):







Los coleccionistas suelen ser gente que está por encima del bien y del mal (económicamente hablando, se entiende) y "sus" vehículos, pues tienen precios "acordes". 

Yo no sé Ud., MarketMaker, pero si yo fuera a gastarme 1M pounds en un vehículo, me iba de cabeza a por un One-77. Que va a ser que no :fiufiu: Realistamente, creo que intentaré ir a por el Rapide.


----------



## carvil (22 Feb 2011)

Buenas noches 


Abren los futuros Crudo nuevo máximo 98.4$



Salu2


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojo, que hablo de esas críticas como algo positivo, hay que saber encajarlas y evolucionar con ellas, aunque no todas valen, también hay que saber separar el grano de la paja.



Pues ese es el tema... por desgracia, del pavo-pollo "destroyer" de hoy no creo que hubiéramos podido sacar gran cosa... mucho menos una crítica constructiva o interesante.... es como el que se va a la playa un fin de semana guiándose por la previsión del tiempo de la semana anterior... y va y le llueve... y entonces carga contra el METEOSAT diciendo que es una mierda de "tasélite" ::

Ya de por sí el asunto de las proyecciones es un mundo complicado y complejo de interpretar... como bien sabéis muchos por aquí... como para encima ponerse a trabajar con proyecciones invalidadas u obsoletas. Todo ello sin contar el momento "calentito" geopolítico-financiero que vivimos. Casi nada. Demasiado que no ha perdido hasta la camisa, por insensato.

Pa haberse matao, vamos.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Feb 2011)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> 
> Abren los futuros Crudo nuevo máximo 98.4$
> ...



Caramba pero esto ha sido ahora no? de golpe sube 2 dolares ::.


----------



## credulo (22 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> De mi parte, entre claca, LCASC, Benditaliquidez, Pollastre, Mulder, Market Maker, Fran200 y, en las horas oscuras y de incertidumbre la TT de Zuloman, no hacen más que colocar dinero en mi bolsillo.
> 
> A veces, meto descuidadamente la mano en alguno de ellos para sacar un pañuelo y ZAS !, billete de los grandes al canto !... otras, enciendo el equipo a deshora y me dirijo a mi cuenta para ver los resultados y el verde fosforecente y destellante enceguece.
> 
> ...



Pues yo pierdo, poco pero pierdo. Las praderas de plusvis están vedadas para mi, me da la impresión de que estoy financiando los coches de arriba. ::::::

No uso hago mucho caso de lo que se dice en el hilo, prefiero hacer mi propio análisis y aprender poco a poco y así me va. Y con el curro el intradía es imposible. Llevo todo el 2011 analizando mis errores.

Lo que si puedo decir es que mis peores operaciones me han salido en ocasiones en las que el maestro pollastre aconsejaba estar fuera con números y todo.


----------



## carvil (22 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Caramba pero esto ha sido ahora no? de golpe sube 2 dolares ::.




Yep, alguna oposición en la zona 98.5



Salu2


----------



## Fran200 (22 Feb 2011)

La noche europea empieza calentita.

SP perdiendo los 1329.
Futuros del Ibex tocando zonas sensibles. 10770

Espero que sea la corrección, y que tenga la profundidad que se dijo hace unos días.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

credulo dijo:


> No uso hago mucho caso de lo que se dice en el hilo, prefiero hacer mi propio análisis y aprender poco a poco y así me va.



Pues yo creo que hace Ud. lo correcto... yo recuerdo que al principio me "intoxicaba" leyendo a todo y a todos: foros, noticias, análisis de analistos... y las hostias eran homéricas, creo recordar ::



credulo dijo:


> Lo que si puedo decir es que mis peores operaciones me han salido en ocasiones en las que el maestro pollastre aconsejaba estar fuera con números y todo.



El problema que estoy viendo últimamente con los "tiempos" que vivimos, es que cada vez se hace más difícil saber cuándo estar dentro y cuando no. 

Cuando un día no hay una revuelta y cae un régimen árabe, entonces viene un ataque de periférica; o te quiebra un PIG; o Corea del Norte larga 200+ obuses sobre territorio de Corea del Sur; o en 48 horas se solicitan 30MM€ por la ventanilla de emergencia del BCE y nadie sabe qué coño ha pasado, hasta que resulta que Irlanda levanta la pata y dice "He sido yoooooo???".

El asunto es que en estos tiempos están ocurriendo muchos cambios en el mundo, algunos de ellos históricos, y para el mercado eso son fundamentales. Y el "news trading" está más allá de los novatos (y de los intermedios... y de los de más allá) porque si hablamos del news trading, toda esta gente leoncia suele hacerlo con servicios de streaming de noticias de tipo red privada (bloomberg, reuters, ARCA...) que cuestan un potosí.

Y para cuando tú quieres reaccionar con tus tiempos de respuesta "humanos", ya te han metido un swing a contra de -80pips. 

Ese tipo de cosas no sólo destrozan la cuenta de un novato, sino que se lo cargan "emocionalmente" (pues aún se está formando psicológicamente para aguantar según que cosas en este negocio), espantándolo del mercado.

Cierto que el mercado nunca ha tenido mucho de lógico, pero en estos momentos... concretamente en estos momentos... creo que es la peor temporada para aprender/iniciarse que he conocido desde hace mucho.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Feb 2011)

Buenos días señores. Ande está la gacela que le voy a arañar la espalda.
Aparezca bellaco!!!!

Ahora ponemos algún nivel...pero si estoy aquí es porque de momento meten miedo.

20 minutos, dejamos esto preparado y hasta la apertura yankie.


----------



## pyn (22 Feb 2011)

Buenos días, el sp en 1324 y los futuros del ibex en la zona de los 10800. Hoy vamos a tener el día calentito.


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Feb 2011)

el euro -1%????


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Feb 2011)

Eso parece, por abajo no hay nada...hasta muyyy abajo. Como punto intermedio sin mucha probabilidad 10.665

Los dos niveles que quedaron ayer, siguen siendo válidos.

A ver si empiezan a salir los primeros datos fiables...

Edito. Nivel importante. 10685


----------



## pyn (22 Feb 2011)

Madre de dios, apertura con -100 puntos. Bonito comienzo. Vamos a ver que hacemos.


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

Como curiosidad: aquí va un ejemplo de la inestabilidad que estamos viendo estas últimas jornadas. Esto es una lista del rendimiento de "ghost in the gap" para el IBEX35 en las últimas 15 sesiones (esto es, proyección de apertura/gap para el día siguiente, antes de que cierre la sesión del día anterior, a fin de quedarse vendido o comprado _overnight_)

Los números interesantes son los que están al final de cada línea: el % de acierto sobre el valor real, seguido del número de pips que la proyección se desvió sobre el valor real del día siguiente.

Ojo a la volatibilidad que se aprecia: las desviaciones oscilan entre prácticamente cero, y un par de ellas que incluso superan los 50pips (en épocas "normales", todas las desviaciones son pequeñas y mucho más homogéneas)


[DARWINATOR] [IBEX35] / [GHOST_IN_THE_GAP] round 1 out of 15 => NN says [0.49289714046737926], Ideal is [0.4813376355197057], Performance ==> [ 98.84 % ] / [ -18.74 ]

[DARWINATOR] [IBEX35] / [GHOST_IN_THE_GAP] round 2 out of 15 => NN says [0.4947257406663654], Ideal is [0.5080506912318792], Performance ==> [ 98.67 % ] / [ 21.69 ]

[DARWINATOR] [IBEX35] / [GHOST_IN_THE_GAP] round 3 out of 15 => NN says [0.4960650171620143], Ideal is [0.4981274094566685], Performance ==> [ 99.79 % ] / [ 3.34 ]

[DARWINATOR] [IBEX35] / [GHOST_IN_THE_GAP] round 4 out of 15 => NN says [0.49595153989594637], Ideal is [0.5092079520663056], Performance ==> [ 98.67 % ] / [ 21.02 ]

[DARWINATOR] [IBEX35] / [GHOST_IN_THE_GAP] round 5 out of 15 => NN says [0.4967327794771904], Ideal is [0.4793741413696681], Performance ==> [ 98.26 % ] / [ -27.39 ]

[DARWINATOR] [IBEX35] / [GHOST_IN_THE_GAP] round 6 out of 15 => NN says [0.507116129664533], Ideal is [0.5207448439804127], Performance ==> [ 98.64 % ] / [ 21.56 ]

[DARWINATOR] [IBEX35] / [GHOST_IN_THE_GAP] round 7 out of 15 => NN says [0.5005893642990341], Ideal is [0.4801550077617436], Performance ==> [ 97.96 % ] / [ -32.3 ]

[DARWINATOR] [IBEX35] / [GHOST_IN_THE_GAP] round 8 out of 15 => NN says [0.4925295757916852], Ideal is [0.45684566881122235], Performance ==> [ 96.43 % ] / [ -57.15 ]

[DARWINATOR] [IBEX35] / [GHOST_IN_THE_GAP] round 9 out of 15 => NN says [0.49028403862418707], Ideal is [0.48390636828596884], Performance ==> [ 99.36 % ] / [ -10.24 ]

[DARWINATOR] [IBEX35] / [GHOST_IN_THE_GAP] round 10 out of 15 => NN says [0.4961699961038054], Ideal is [0.49231061178128704], Performance ==> [ 99.61 % ] / [ -6.17 ]

[DARWINATOR] [IBEX35] / [GHOST_IN_THE_GAP] round 11 out of 15 => NN says [0.5024605175774766], Ideal is [0.492684131015046], Performance ==> [ 99.02 % ] / [ -15.54 ]

[DARWINATOR] [IBEX35] / [GHOST_IN_THE_GAP] round 12 out of 15 => NN says [0.5018128436309187], Ideal is [0.5021147997468925], Performance ==> [ 99.97 % ] / [ 0.48 ]

[DARWINATOR] [IBEX35] / [GHOST_IN_THE_GAP] round 13 out of 15 => NN says [0.49003997549572664], Ideal is [0.473958693675326], Performance ==> [ 98.39 % ] / [ -25.93 ]

[DARWINATOR] [IBEX35] / [GHOST_IN_THE_GAP] round 14 out of 15 => NN says [0.5018707185270379], Ideal is [0.5155345722038656], Performance ==> [ 98.63 % ] / [ 21.95 ]

[DARWINATOR] [IBEX35] / [GHOST_IN_THE_GAP] round 15 out of 15 => NN says [0.5009732568800866], Ideal is [0.5436128855243667], Performance ==> [ 95.74 % ] / [ 67.48 ]

[DARWINATOR] [GHOST_IN_THE_GAP] My final score is [ 98.53 % ]


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2011)

Buenos días

El objetivo ambicioso que comentaba ayer en los 10.720 alcanzado ya. El hueco en zona de peligro.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Feb 2011)

Aquí estamos.....FIGHT


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Eso parece, por abajo no hay nada...hasta muyyy abajo. Como punto intermedio sin mucha probabilidad 10.665
> 
> Los dos niveles que quedaron ayer, siguen siendo válidos.
> 
> ...




Venga, mójese algo más, MarketMaker 

Aquí van mis $0.02 en niveles inciales:

por arriba: relevante en 10766 y 10828. Techo en 10886

por abajo: relevante en 10688.8 (coño, igualito que el suyo )

relevante en 10622.2

suelo en 10562.8

y - atención - suelo "desastre de emergencia" en 10467, aunque ese se está moviendo mucho ahora mismo.


----------



## tonuel (22 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> La noche europea empieza calentita.
> 
> SP perdiendo los 1329.
> Futuros del Ibex tocando zonas sensibles. 10770
> ...





muahahahahahahahahaha.... :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Eso parece, por abajo no hay nada...hasta muyyy abajo. Como punto intermedio sin mucha probabilidad 10.665
> 
> Los dos niveles que quedaron ayer, siguen siendo válidos.
> 
> ...



suelo a primerisima hora de la mañana.....acabamos en verde


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Venga, mójese algo más, MarketMaker
> 
> Aquí van mis $0.02 en niveles inciales:
> 
> ...



¿Que me moje más? Pero si he abierto la veda a primera horaaaaa...10495 suelo absoluto. Lo siguiente, ¿Quiere los billetes nuevos y numeración consecutiva o usados?


----------



## tonuel (22 Feb 2011)

Cierro corto 10650...


330 pipos a la saca.... muahahahahahahaha... :XX:



ale chavales... me voy a currar un poco... no me sean malos... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> suelo a primerisima hora de la mañana.....acabamos en verde



No ha terminado de leer...ese no era suelo..punto intermedio con baja probabilidad.

Y no me irrite, que le araño la espalda


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

Techo absoluto desplazado a 10830, y sigue retrocediendo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

Excelente combate :

MM el leon de las americas VS Pollastre la gacela tecnologica :XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Excelente combate :
> 
> MM el leon de las americas VS Pollastre la gacela tecnologica :XX::XX:




Pero mire que le gusta a Ud. imaginar eventos luctuosos y truculentos ::

Y Ud. de mientras, qué... a recoger los billetes morados, ¿eh?


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

Hemos tocado el segundo relevante y hemos parado (10622). El siguiente sería el 10562.8, parece ya mucha tela... aunque quién sabe.


----------



## pyn (22 Feb 2011)

Pues el spectrum dice 10548 xDDD


----------



## pepinox (22 Feb 2011)

Está cayendo a plomo el IBEX, oigo en Intereconomía.

Desplumando están a los últimos mohicanos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No ha terminado de leer...ese no era suelo..punto intermedio con baja probabilidad.
> 
> Y no me irrite, que le araño la espalda





pollastre dijo:


> Pero mire que le gusta a Ud. imaginar eventos luctuosos y truculentos ::
> 
> Y Ud. de mientras, qué... a recoger los billetes morados, ¿eh?



yo corto leoncio, mas que arañazos me hace usted agradabilisimas cosquillas :XX::XX:

Pollastre un buen espectador aprende la tecnica de los grandes y la aplica


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Pues el spectrum dice 10548 xDDD



¿Quién osa contrariarme con una diferencia de 14 pips? ::::::


Una desviación del -0.11% es más de lo que Zuloman puede tolerar... él necesita más precisión aún que esa, a ver si conseguimos que gane algo de pasta y no se nos va del foro


----------



## pyn (22 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Quién osa contrariarme con una diferencia de 14 pips? ::::::
> 
> 
> Una desviación del -0.11% es más de lo que Zuloman puede tolerar... él necesita más precisión aún que esa, a ver si conseguimos que gane algo de pasta y no se nos va del foro



Revise sus privados de hace mucho tiempo, ahí tiene por dónde van los tiros.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> yo corto leoncio, mas que arañazos me hace usted agradabilisimas cosquillas :XX::XX:
> 
> Pollastre un buen espectador aprende la tecnica de los grandes y la aplica



Esto es el colmo:ouch:

Se le está diciendo desde el viernes que estamos fuera, es decir que esto tenía que caer si o si...y ahora se nos pone gallito:cook:


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

El techo a 10798, cierre a las 17:30 se va a 10781.


----------



## debianita (22 Feb 2011)

:ouch: y yo fuera ....

Tonuel, aguante esos cortos hasta los 9500!!


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Feb 2011)

Bueno os dejo...tengo que descansar. Piloto automático


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Esto es el colmo:ouch:
> 
> Se le está diciendo desde el viernes que estamos fuera, es decir que esto tenía que caer si o si...y ahora se nos pone gallito:cook:




Parece Ud. nuevo... ¿acaso no conoce los efectos de la zuleuforia en el organismo? Es un estimulante potentísimo, y tiene también efectos afrodisíacos secundarios... así que tenga cuidado con el camarero cuando baje a por el ponche Caballero.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Esto es el colmo:ouch:
> 
> Se le está diciendo desde el viernes que estamos fuera, es decir que esto tenía que caer si o si...y ahora se nos pone gallito:cook:



Recuerde que siempre le falta una gacela en su manada ( viñeta Claca ) 

Las cicatrices en mi gaceleril cuerpo de mis inicios me han hecho muy cauto y afinado mi olfato, cuando no huelo a leoncio es que baja, si apesta es que sube ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Feb 2011)

Veo poca liquidez en el Ibex.

¿Alguien comparte la apreciación?


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2011)

joer, con estos tirones, uno tiene que frenar en seco sobre la marcha, so pena de que te metan un piño de 10 ptos.

Por cierto tengo WTIs y Brents .... y a los mprecios que están me están quemando la cartera... les rogaría una opinión aunque sea muy gacelística al respecto. Porque yo aguantaría, pensando en que esto antes de mejorar empeora. Pero es que ya le saco una pasta. Y siempre me pasa lo mismo, corto las ganancias... y dejo correr las pérdidas... y claro, eso no hay porcentaje de aciertos que lo soporte.


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2011)

atman dijo:


> joer, con estos tirones, uno tiene que frenar en seco sobre la marcha, so pena de que te metan un piño de 10 ptos.
> 
> Por cierto tengo WTIs y Brents .... y a los mprecios que están me están quemando la cartera... les rogaría una opinión aunque sea muy gacelística al respecto. Porque yo aguantaría, pensando en que esto antes de mejorar empeora. Pero es que ya le saco una pasta. Y siempre me pasa lo mismo, corto las ganancias... y dejo correr las pérdidas... y claro, eso no hay porcentaje de aciertos que lo soporte.



¿Podrías colgar gráficos? 

PD: O el ticker, y los busco en el pro real.


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2011)

A los buenos días!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Veo poca liquidez en el Ibex.
> 
> ¿Alguien comparte la apreciación?



Pues aunque no se ven los paquetones de la semana pasada si que estoy viendo operaciones de 100 contratos como el que vende melones en verano.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Feb 2011)

Sr. Pollastre, yo tambien le hice caso ayer :cook: y palme pasta, devuelvamela  (antes de que se enoje y me mande algun virus  solo decirle q uno debe ser responsable de sus aciertos y fracasos, puede dejarse aconsejar/guiar pero siempre la ultima decision es la decision del dueño del dinero y no debe delegar esa responsabilidad en nadie)

Debo consultar a ver si existe algun seguro q cubra errores en sus PROYECCIONES :Baile:

en dia y media q no hemos tenido el paraguas USA q meneo le han metido, pero regresan las POMO tardes...... querran al otro lado del charco limpiar hasta donde dijo Fran200 o continuaremos subiendo tireless? :bla:

TO BE CONTINUE.....


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

*suspiro*

Al menos espero que no palmara demasiado.

Verá que ha habido una "ligera" diferencia entre hoy, que iba dando niveles casi según salían de la cocina... y ayer, que no actualicé nada :fiufiu:

Entonces, ¿le va cogiendo el gustirritín a eso de las PROYECCIONES? 

pd: movimiento: techo a 10794, cierre 17:30 a 10779



pipoapipo dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre, yo tambien le hice caso ayer :cook: y palme pasta, devuelvamela  (antes de que se enoje y me mande algun virus  solo decirle q uno debe ser responsable de sus aciertos y fracasos, puede dejarse aconsejar/guiar pero siempre la ultima decision es la decision del dueño del dinero y no debe delegar esa responsabilidad en nadie)
> 
> Debo consultar a ver si existe algun seguro q cubra errores en sus PROYECCIONES :Baile:
> 
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> *suspiro*
> 
> Al menos espero que no palmara demasiado.
> 
> ...



Se va a arruinar usted indemnizando a sus seguidores :XX::XX:

No se olvide de enviarme a mi "lo mio" 

Bueno, con la pastuki que me estoy abrochando hoy le perdono " lo que me debe " 

Menos mal que el TT todo el mundo se lo toma a broma, sino ya podia poner mi patrimonio en venta para indemnizaciones :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Feb 2011)

y a mi por nueva rumasa.... quien me indemniza.......

edito: es coña no me he metido ahí ni jarto vino.....


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2011)

Uff... hoy es un día de los que crean afición... 108 pips en el ibex, mientras la peña se me pone de acuerdo para llamarme al teléfono. Le entran a uno ganas de perder la compostura. 

Bueno mientras jugamos a la montaña rusa, he cerrado "casi" todos los petroleos. Claca, el ticker para el WTI es CLxx. Por ejemplo, CL0411. El Brent es BZxx, aunque yo éste lo llebava en CFDs que siempre son los primeros en cerrar porque son los que más miedo me dan.

Edito: limpio de polvo y paja, voy a por el "hamaiketako".


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

Parece que su churribex se resiste a peponizar....

¿Qué tenemos para hoy en el panel de TT?



zuloman dijo:


> Se va a arruinar usted indemnizando a sus seguidores :XX::XX:
> 
> No se olvide de enviarme a mi "lo mio"
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y a mi por nueva rumasa.... quien me indemniza.......
> 
> edito: es coña no me he metido ahí ni jarto vino.....



No se preocupe: a 300 euros la botellita de Brandy, llévese las que quiera hasta saldar la deuda. =^_^=


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Parece que su churribex se resiste a peponizar....
> 
> ¿Qué tenemos para hoy en el panel de TT?



ya sabe que el TT no es para proyecciones, si revisa mis post vera que ya me acerco mas a la realidad que el leoncio MM y Fran200 que hablaban de recortes hasta 10700 antes de rebotar.

Mientras que el TT hablaba de los 10500 como poco y probablemente 10300 o 10400 ......parece que vamos hacoa ahi directos  , quizas no hoy, quizas mañana, quizas no, quizas si  ( precacuicones antireclamaciones on )

Una vez vea esos minimos ya podre " apostar " a si rebotamos ya o si seguimos para bingo que diria Tonuel.

Si se fija hoy ya hemos tocado los 10605 y no se a usted, pero no me parece que esto tenga mucha pinta alcista de momento ¿ y a usted ? ienso:


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2011)

Zuloman cuidado, que a medida que se acerca la apertura yanky las cosas empiezan a moverse. Ya sé que nadie escarmienta en carne ajena. Pero hágame casito esta vez....


----------



## rafaxl (22 Feb 2011)

Uff vaya peponizacion este rato no?? los oils quieren volver a subir parece.

Buenos mediodias.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

atman dijo:


> Zuloman cuidado, que a medida que se acerca la apertura yanky las cosas empiezan a moverse. Ya sé que nadie escarmienta en carne ajena. Pero hágame casito esta vez....



atman, doy por bueno el cierre pollastrico de hoy, no se preocupe, lo que pasa es que al final prefiero estar corto que largo, ya sabe, por eso de la tendencia es tu amiga.

asi que de momento largo y al final ......::

edito: ademas aun no he visto el suelo pollastrico ni ningun otro.......asi que es mas que posible un susto salta stops largos antes de subir. decia que de momento largo, cierto, pero pipeando todavia ( entre 630 y 660 ).

Ya me quedare largo cuando toque y ya me pondre corto en maximos.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Feb 2011)

la ultima vez q estuvimos por estos niveles el BBVA y SAN estaban mas abajo............ a mi esto me suena a emboscada........ (modo gacela lamiendose heridas)


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> atman, doy por bueno el cierre pollastrico de hoy, no se preocupe, lo que pasa es que al final prefiero estar corto que largo, ya sabe, por eso de la tendencia es tu amiga.
> 
> asi que de momento largo y al final ......::
> 
> ...




Hum... bueno, se han visto el 688 y el 622, ambos con "guerra de papeles" bien visible en ellos... sí tiene razón en que el peponismo parece que se resiste... pero tenga ojete-calor como le dice Atman... que si rompe los 10K7, yo sigo teniendo señal de cierre a las 17:30 en 10779... y techo en 10794.

Y USA es mucha USA...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum... bueno, se han visto el 688 y el 622, ambos con "guerra de papeles" bien visible en ellos... sí tiene razón en que el peponismo parece que se resiste... pero tenga ojete-calor como le dice Atman... que si rompe los 10K7, yo sigo teniendo señal de cierre a las 17:30 en 10779... y techo en 10794.
> 
> Y USA es mucha USA...



pollastre le juro que en la rotura del 670 es precisamente cuando tenia pensado dejar de pipear 

lo mismo por abajo esos 70

Increible coincidencia del TT y la AI :8:


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> pollastre le juro que en la rotura del 670 es precisamente cuando tenia pensado dejar de pipear
> 
> lo mismo por abajo esos 70
> 
> Increible coincidencia del TT y la AI :8:




Hombre, veo que la zuleforia vuelve poco a poco a campar por sus respetos 

ya era hora... considerando que para tener al "niño" contento he tenido que habilitar un servidor "casero-oficinero" en el que calcular las dichosas proyecciones para que el Capitán Zuloman volviese a surcar los mares de plusvas ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, veo que la zuleforia vuelve poco a poco a campar por sus respetos
> 
> ya era hora... considerando que para tener al "niño" contento he tenido que habilitar un servidor "casero-oficinero" en el que calcular las dichosas proyecciones para que el Capitán Zuloman volviese a surcar los mares de plusvas ::



y sigue y suma 

ya he dejado de pipear con la rotura del 70 :no:

hasta el techo pollastrico ::


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2011)

Pollastre, creo que todos agradecemos sus marcadores, aunque entendamos que para usteq sean algo coñazo de mantener. La diferencia es que Zuloman es considerablemente más efusivo.  Serán las hormonas, efecto colateral del TT... ::

PD: ahora mismo, buscando hueco en el eur y viendo qué pasa con el DAX.


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2011)

Otro agradecido de pollastre y sus proyes, aunque mayoritariamente esté de mirón. 

Por cierto, nunca deja de sorprenderme la correlación entre índices, antes el DAX atacando los 7300 y el Ibex ni se immuta, baja, pasade los 7290 y el Ibex se dispara :


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

Cierre a 17:30 sube a 10792.. casi coincide con el techo, en 10794


----------



## tonuel (22 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> :ouch: y yo fuera ....
> 
> Tonuel, aguante esos cortos hasta los 9500!!





Los volveré a meter más arriba... no se preocupe... 8:


Me lo llevo calentito igual ... pero por etapas... )

Saludos )


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2011)

atman dijo:


> Uff... hoy es un día de los que crean afición... 108 pips en el ibex, mientras la peña se me pone de acuerdo para llamarme al teléfono. Le entran a uno ganas de perder la compostura.
> 
> Bueno mientras jugamos a la montaña rusa, he cerrado "casi" todos los petroleos. Claca, el ticker para el WTI es CLxx. Por ejemplo, CL0411. El Brent es BZxx, aunque yo éste lo llebava en CFDs que siempre son los primeros en cerrar porque son los que más miedo me dan.
> 
> Edito: limpio de polvo y paja, voy a por el "hamaiketako".



Supongo que son estos:

CLXX:







2 años de lateral. Todavía le podría quedar un pelín de subida.

BZXX:







Fuerte, pero en zona de resistencia. Sería lógico que se tomara un respiro.


----------



## Nico (22 Feb 2011)

Gracias Sr. Botín !, Gracias !

Ya ni sé cómo agradecer la generosidad de este tio.


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2011)

A toro pasado:







Contrariamente a lo que piensan muchos, el análisis técnico no sirve para predecir el futuro, sino para plantear estrategias trasladables directamente a la operativa. En este sentido, el rectángulo que dibujaba hoy el IBEX nos ofrecía un buen punto de stop para cortos y una posible entrada para largos con el stop muy ajustado. Con pull back y todo, la proyección se ha cumplido en menos de una hora tras activarse.


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2011)

Berlusconi apañando sus intereses en Libia.


LaBolsaEnDirecto. » Suspendidas las cotizaciones en la Bolsa de Milán

http://www.invertia.com/noticias/articulo-final.asp?idNoticia=2478575

Pd. Por un problema técnico juas juas


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Cierre a 17:30 sube a 10792.. casi coincide con el techo, en 10794



Eso indica compras al final de sesion.......si en l robasta no vendieran a tope........ me dan ganas de quedarme largo para mañana en vez de cerrar hoy como tenia pensado ienso:

Que el azar y la proyeccion de la niña decidan, orden de cierre de largos en maximos pollastricos sin perdonar ni 5 pipos de margen de garantia... Dios dira


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

A las 16:00, el cierre comienza a converger "sospechosamente" a 10K8... 

cierre a 17:30 sube de 10792 a 10798 xD


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> A las 16:00, el cierre comienza a converger "sospechosamente" a 10K8...
> 
> cierre a 17:30 sube de 10792 a 10798 xD



No sé cómo cerrará el IBEX, pero... IMPRESIONANTE. El nivel de cierre proyectado a las 9:30 con el giro todavía por realizarse :8:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Feb 2011)

a las tardes!
esto pinta muy inestable

una fragata vieja irani, acaba de cruzar el canal y esta en el mediterraneo.

pepon a su bola.

en fin, palomitas y a ver por donde nos sale gadafi, israel y el petroleo.


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Feb 2011)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre.Sigo corto
Muevo el S.P. y sigo con las palomitas
Se me ha muerto el PC sobremesa y voy a comprar una power supply antes de que la borrica se enfríe.
La convergente en el DJI está muy apurada.Realmente incierta.
S2


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Cierre a 17:30 sube a 10792.. casi coincide con el techo, en 10794



Vistos los 10795 y aquí uno que lo ha aprovechado para hacer un buen trade dentro de sus gacelísticas posibilidades.

Pd. Reagradecido


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Feb 2011)

Buenas

Cerramos posiciones poco a poco, Veo que ha sido buena jornada para todos

ENHORABUENA


----------



## EL_LIMITE (22 Feb 2011)

Buenas tardes, he estado leyendo miestras podía y lo de la niña del Sr. Pollastre es espectacular, felicidades por las notas que ha sacao la chiquilla....


----------



## Nico (22 Feb 2011)

Otro día en que nos han colocado dinero en el bolsillo ! 

Como quiero tomarme unas vacaciones les voy a pasar un número de cuenta para que depositen directamente. Desde ya agradeceré este favor y me comprometo a la reciprocidad en casos análogos.

Una vez más: Gracias Sr. Botín.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Feb 2011)

10.774 Out. 

Ahora a mirar, el siguiente nivel arriba queda muy lejos, y mejor pájaro en mano que ciento volando.


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2011)

Gadafi en directo, alguien que domine el inglés?

Al Jazeera English: Live Stream - Watch Now - Al Jazeera English


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Feb 2011)

Felicitar a Pollastre, Hoy sus proyecciones han reportado más beneficios que las mías.

Canal Principal 10774-10685
Techo y Suelo Absoluto 10.844-10.495

A los navegantes. A primera hora se ha dicho que tocaríamos los 10.6xx y había un techo de canal que atacar. Así que haciendo caso a los análisis que se dan aquí.

90 puntos de Ibex en mi caso y 150 en el caso de Pollastre.

Está todo dicho....


Edito: Ayer mismo también se dieron datos de que había niveles por debajo de 10800 para atacar (por mi parte) lo que hizo que la gente se controlara a la hora de abrir largos. Lo dicho la diferencia entre meter billetes en los bolsillos y lo que el señor Pollastre hace hay una muy delgada línea...:Aplauso:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Feb 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Gadafi en directo, alguien que domine el inglés?
> 
> Al Jazeera English: Live Stream - Watch Now - Al Jazeera English



lo estan pasando por 24H y el 3/24

resumiendo: no me voy, me quedo y morire como un martir.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Felicitar a Pollastre, Hoy sus proyecciones han reportado más beneficios que las mías.
> 
> Canal Principal 10774-10685
> Techo y Suelo Absoluto 10.844-10.495
> ...



Y no solo eso Luis, muchas veces (hace tiempo lo hacía yo) y ahora tu, dices cuando realizamos, dando pistas del momento de giro de la cotización.

Hay una cosa que si envidio.Un sistema como el de pollastre en un inversor medio, es decir, que no llame la atención de los tiburones. Es como una paga del estado.::

Nosotros acongojados, porque una entrada supone que te sacan la foto y pueden ir a por ti, y la tranquilidad de saber que pasas desapercibido no tiene precio.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Feb 2011)

Vale, pero no le quites la vista al tío el turbante que nos la lía.

Ojo al petróleo mientras habla...


----------



## Nico (22 Feb 2011)

Pollastre "inversor medio" ?

Acaso no has visto las divergencias del DAX todo este último tiempo ?


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Feb 2011)

Hasta luego chicos.

P.D. Según el informático tengo que salirme y me dice que no hay nadie tan loco como para escribir en un foro desde el sistema principal (aviso a navegantes)


----------



## carvil (22 Feb 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> lo estan pasando por 24H y el 3/24
> 
> resumiendo: no me voy, me quedo y morire como un martir.




Dice que morirá como un mártir y está en un hángar? Raro 

Crudo probando 95.2


Salu2


----------



## Catacrack (22 Feb 2011)

Este tio tiene suerte de que ya no esta Bush.


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Feb 2011)

que le ha pasado al ibex??? estaba viendo un -0.98% y ha pasado a un -0.19%????????????


----------



## tonuel (22 Feb 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> Este tio tiene suerte de que ya no esta Bush.



Si estuviera el tito Bush a estas alturas habría sembrado de pepinos al menos 2 o 3 paises... ::


----------



## EL_LIMITE (22 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que le ha pasado al ibex??? estaba viendo un -0.98% y ha pasado a un -0.19%????????????



A mi proreal me marca -1,00% (c), -1,04 % (f)


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Feb 2011)

entonces es mi ordenador.....
edito: es cierto ahora un -1%, pero si ves la grafica ha habido un salto en la subasta o algo así, o es que tambien me salen mal los graficos??????


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2011)

Loco de atar total, el Gadafi de los cojones !!!

A ver como afecta esto a los usanos. Hasta luego.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (22 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> entonces es mi ordenador.....
> edito: es cierto ahora un -1%, pero si ves la grafica ha habido un salto en la subasta o algo así, o es que tambien me salen mal los graficos??????



A mi lo que me sale es esto: ( No se si verá)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No sé cómo cerrará el IBEX, pero... IMPRESIONANTE. El nivel de cierre proyectado a las 9:30 con el giro todavía por realizarse :8:



Ud. lo ha visto claro y lo ha interpretado correctamente... 

el asunto de las proyecciones (techos, suelos, relevantes, cierre...) no es tanto el hecho de que al minuto:segundo exacto "XX:YY" se toquen o rebasen esos niveles, como el hecho de que cada proyección crea una "esfera de probabilidad", de alguna manera similar al CEP del tiro artillero (tenemos un 85% de posibilidades de que el tiro caiga en un radio de 10 metros en torno al blanco proyectado, etc. etc.) o, para el caso, cualquier disciplina balística.

De ahí la importancia de las interpretaciones, y por eso automatizar un sistema consta de dos partes bien diferenciadas: 

(1) obtener los niveles (técnicas numéricas), y 
(2) interpretarlos/decidir sobre ellos, pues no pueden seguirse a ciegas (la parte más complicada de algoritmizar, aquí es donde está la verdadera AI)

Si "sabemos" que el 1079x se va a tocar hacia final de jornada, entonces cuando rondamos ese entorno hay que estar vigilante... aunque no sean aún las 17:30 !!! 

Si vemos que perdemos "fuelle" antes de llegar, entonces vendemos y nos salimos, no nos encabezonamos. Si encima llegamos a 1079x como ha sido el caso, vendemos sin pensarlo (y declaramos día de fiesta nacional).


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Feb 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> A mi lo que me sale es esto: ( No se si verá)
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



lo unico que veo es una vela roja jrande jrande


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día con bastante inactividad a pesar de las bajadas que prácticamente se han concentrado en la primera hora de sesión, entre las 10 y las 16 no han metido ni un solo paquete grande y muy pocos de los pequeños.

El día ha sido bajista entre el inicio y las 10:20, luego han girado pero ha empezado la inactividad, a las 16:22 han aparecido de nuevo con más ventas.

La subasta ha sido una de las cosas más animadas del día, pero el saldo ha sido prácticamente neutral, han terminado vendiendo muy ligeramente.

En resumen, inactividad con bajadas significa que no están por la labor de vender, algunos sueltan papel pero al resto no les importa demasiado porque deben ir largos a un plazo más alto.


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Hay una cosa que si envidio.Un sistema como el de pollastre en un inversor medio, es decir, que no llame la atención de los tiburones. Es como una paga del estado.::
> 
> Nosotros acongojados, porque una entrada supone que te sacan la foto y pueden ir a por ti, y la tranquilidad de saber que pasas desapercibido no tiene precio.




Es que gestionar volumen [discretamente] es un problema desde el punto de vista algorítmico, y de los gordos... (en fin, qué le voy a contar yo a Ud. de eso). 

Resulta simpático cómo todo el mundo envidia la vida leoncia y tal (cientos de contratos por operación... coches caros... ponche Caballero a punta mañana... chicas ligeras de ropa en la oficina... : peeero... si supieran los tingladazos que tienen que liar Uds. cada vez que quieren formar o deshacer una posición gorda... 

Si le soy sincero, sospecho que como reto algorítmico puede ser tanto o más apasionante pasar desapercibido a ojos de otros compañeros leoncios... que el propio hecho de saber gacelísticamente a dónde irá el precio en la sesión de hoy.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Otro día en que nos han colocado dinero en el bolsillo !
> 
> Como quiero tomarme unas vacaciones les voy a pasar un número de cuenta para que depositen directamente. Desde ya agradeceré este favor y me comprometo a la reciprocidad en casos análogos.
> 
> Una vez más: Gracias Sr. Botín.



Pero Nico, no me digas que tu pierdes el tiempo mirando la pantallita :8::8::8:

Lea usted uno de mis post anteriores, decia " dejor orden de cierre en maximos pollastricos sin darle ni 5 pipos de margen de garantia " , me he ido a dormir la siesta tranquilamente y a mi regreso ya se habia ejecutado la orden en 10790 y mis plusvas estaban en mi CC 

No sea antiguo hombre, en la era de internet ¿ no pretendera que Pollastre vaya fisicamente de banco en banco ingresandonos la pasta ? :XX::XX:

Pollastre hoy no hay queja de su niña  .....por cierto ¿ ya le ha devuelto el dinero al que se lo reclamaba ayer ?? 

EDITO : SE me olvidaba coño, en el combate de hoyyyyyyyyyyyyy.......ganador por K.O ........en el penultimo asaltoooooooo.............!!!!!!! "pollastreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee el tecnologicooooooooooooo " !!!!!!

MM entrene usted que ya le veo currando bajo las ordenes de pollastre si su banco se entera que "un aficionadillo" se lo come a usted con patatas


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> MM entrene usted que ya le veo currando bajo las ordenes de pollastre si su banco se entera que "un aficionadillo" se lo come a usted con patatas



Quia...no se lance tan rápido a declarar vencedores y vencidos... no creerá Ud. que MarketMaker postea "todo" lo que sabe, verdad ::


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2011)

Bufff que sangría està habiendo en los mercados, todos casi a plomo:

SP 1316 -2% Dow 12212 -1.5% DAX 7272 -0.7% :8:


----------



## Misterio (22 Feb 2011)

Tito Berni volverá, esta cargando de tóner la impresora, ya puede haber mil Gadafis con un Bernanke a la bolsa le sobra y le basta.


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2011)

Madre mía, el Gadafi está como una cabra... como un rebaño, qué coño... este tío no es un títere occidental, y no reparará "en gastos": habrá un baño de sangre como no intervenga alguien.

Crisis económica brutal, quiebras de paises de la mismísima zona euro, revolución en países panárabes, banqueros corruptos, mierda por todos lados...

Joder, y a mí que me da que estamos asistiendo al comienzo de algo "grande", y todavía no nos estamos enterando...


----------



## bule (22 Feb 2011)

pues yo ya voy largo....


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2011)

bule dijo:


> pues yo ya voy largo....



Hasta que no se supere la zona del hueco, yo no me precipitaría:







De momento tenemos un pull back al canal alcista perdido, nada demasiado esperanzador para el lado largo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

Claca... y la rayita de abajo por ondeanda ¿ quizas 10200 - 10300 ? ienso:

Tranqui pollastre el Gadafi no dura ni una semana, no se quien esta moviendo los hilos por ahi abajo pero tiene poder, mucho poder.

Supongo que nadie pensara que lo de Egipto es un movimiento de internet ¿ no ? con una poblacion analfabeta del 40 % y en la que tienen internet un 5 % de la poblacion.

En juego esta el petroleo y ahi no se mueve nada sino lo mueve alguien , no seamos inocentones pensando en que de repente el mundo arabe ha descubierto las ansias de libertad............

....... las ansias las deben tener desde hace decadas pero justo ahora salta todo en dias , no parece " muy natural" ¡no? ienso:


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2011)

STOXX:







DAX:







Interesante escenario en el mercado europeo. ¿Un poco de recorte antes de volver al alza para despedirse definitivamente de los barrotes que les mantuvieron presos durante tanto tiempo? ¿O algo más? Coincide con resistencias horizontales, la respuesta en un 2% de margen.


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Claca... y la rayita de abajo por ondeanda ¿ quizas 10200 - 10300 ? ienso:
> 
> Tranqui pollastre el Gadafi no dura ni una semana, no se quien esta moviendo los hilos por ahi abajo pero tiene poder, mucho poder.
> 
> ...



Más que soportes, ahora sólo hay que vigilar el hueco y saber que mientras se respete la zona objetivo estaría entre el 10.410 y el 10.220. Luego ya iremos viendo cómo va evolucionando el precio.


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2011)

Y el VIX 







Hay un hueco en los 22...


----------



## pepinox (22 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> El techo a 10798, cierre a las 17:30 se va a 10781.



Cercano, pero no exacto ha sido tu pronóstico:


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Y el VIX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jooooooder que pinta tiene ...


----------



## pollastre (23 Feb 2011)

Guano _overnight_.... vienen tiempos calentitos, según parece.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Guano _overnight_.... vienen tiempos calentitos, según parece.



Supongo que de momento cortos hasta que haga suelo ¿no? .

¿como ves lo de tocar el entorno de los 10500 por abajo hoy? 

y un cierre sobre los 10600 - 10650 ¿ es demasiado optimista ?


Posibilidad 2 :

tocar los 10400 y cerrar sobre 10500 ¿ cual ves mas probable ?


bueno si no, pones los niveles o me metes la pasta en la CC jjejjejejee



UPS , no habia visto igmarket , leuro subiendo, futuros ws subiendo, elhoro estabe .......a lo mejor lo hacen al reves y primero lo suben y luego lo tiran.........veamos la apertura que no esta nada claro como lo van a hacer.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Feb 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> Cercano, pero no exacto ha sido tu pronóstico:



yo creo que ayer lo clavó:
a las 17.30 sí estaba entorno al valor que dió, luego en los 5 minutos posteriores bajó, no......


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo creo que ayer lo clavó:
> a las 17.30 sí estaba entorno al valor que dió, luego en los 5 minutos posteriores bajó, no......



En e maximo vive Dios que no se desvio ni un pipo, como tenia dudas de si quedarme largo para hoy o cerrar puse el cierre en el maximo y cerre mientras dormia placidamente la siesta 

Lo que fallo es la proyeccion de cierre, gracias a Dios, aunque ahora me da igual , como he dicho tenia pensado quedarme largo en maximos ::

EDITO: Se me olvidaba la posibilidad 3 : la que ayer veia bastante posible, que seria tirar hacia los 10900 again .


----------



## pollastre (23 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> En e maximo vive Dios que no se desvio ni un pipo, como tenia dudas de si quedarme largo para hoy o cerrar puse el cierre en el maximo y cerre mientras dormia placidamente la siesta
> 
> Lo que fallo es la proyeccion de cierre, gracias a Dios, aunque ahora me da igual , como he dicho tenia pensado quedarme largo en maximos ::




El máximo salió muy bueno, se quedó a 1 pip o así, tienes razón... y respecto al cierre, tengo esta teoría:

Yo creo (creo!) que ayer realmente iba como un cohete a cerrar en la proyección de 1079x , de hecho como bien dices hacia el final de la jornada estaba precisamente ahí, y todo parecía en orden.

Sin embargo, algo pasó casi al final que tiró los índices (no sólo el churribex, fue generalizado), y creo que fue el discurso televisado de Gadafi, que justo coincidió en esa franja horaria (el propio Cárpatos lo estaba narrando en directo).

Pienso esto porque realmente el expected_close es un marcador muy fiable. Si fuera otro nivel, no pondría la mano en el fuego por él... pero el cierre en concreto, casi nunca la pifia.

Pero vamos, vete tú a saber....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Feb 2011)

deme proyecciones que no se si me he metido en un charco ::

urgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


TT muy arriesgado y estoy acojonado, deme paz


----------



## pollastre (23 Feb 2011)

Hoy es un día de los simpáticos.

Techo en convergencia a 3, no va más, la banca se planta : 10785 como valor único para toda la jornada, todo a una carta ::

Por abajo algo más de emoción: relevante en 10617 y 10589, suelo en 10560.

El cierre... hum... el cierre aún está en el microondas, a ver si termina de cocinarse. :


----------



## pollastre (23 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> TT muy arriesgado y estoy acojonado, *deme paz*




Es que me tengo que descojonar con Ud. y sus cosas, no puede ser de otra forma :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es que me tengo que descojonar con Ud. y sus cosas, no puede ser de otra forma :XX:



gozo de paz infinita 

Poco que perder y mucho que ganar con mi posicion 

Ya sabe que hasta que el maestro no confirma, el alumno nuca sabe como le salio el examen


----------



## pollastre (23 Feb 2011)

Cierre a las 17:30 al 10750 (ojo, preliminar... que son las 9:18am !)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Cierre a las 17:30 al 10750 (ojo, preliminar... que son las 9:18am !)



Tranquilo maese, de momento sobran datos, ya cierro largos y me pongo corto, no espero al techo ::

ya sabe, el ultimo centimo que se lo gane otro 

Ahora a esperar esos minimos y ya veremos si hay que moverse o quedarse quietecito en funcion de lo que nos cuente del cierre


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2011)

A los buenos días!

De momento los leoncios están vendedores hoy, aunque meten alguna compra de vez en cuando pero de momento no parece que tengan intención de subirlo.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (23 Feb 2011)

Oro a 1400 $ la onza.
¿Qué estará pasando en estos momentos por la cabeza de Solbes?:ouch:







http://www.cotizalia.com/noticias/reservas-banco-espana-revalorizado-durante-crisis-20100509.html



> El Banco de España realizó una primera venta de 1,3 millones de onzas troy en marzo 2007 (40,4 toneladas), a la que sucedió otra similar en el mes de abril, que redujo las reservas a 10,8 millones de onzas troy (335,8 toneladas), frente a las 13,4 millones iniciales (416,7 toneladas).
> 
> Durante estos meses, el saldo de las reservas de oro descendió de manera proporcional de los 6.467 millones de euros a los 5.379 millones, acumulando una pérdida de más de 1.000 millones de euros (-16,8%).
> 
> ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Feb 2011)

Respecto a la caída de ayer en el SP, varias cosas:

1- Llevaba 6 meses sin haber una caída del 2%.
2- Aumenta la confianza de manos fuertes.
3- La confianza de las manos débiles ni se ha movido.

Conclusión, de momento las gacelas están seguras de que siempre remonta así que es posible que pongan a prueba su fé.

Espero que lo hagan tras el cierre europeo.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2011)

Buenos días
Quiero sangre.Sigo corto
300p de plusvi.Si baja un poco más,moveré el SP.


Tranquilo Zulo que esto va pabajo¿o vas largo?
Parece que está definiendo canal pero con tan poco recorrido,y tan temprano,es prematuro decirlo.
S2


----------



## debianita (23 Feb 2011)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> Oro a 1400 $ la onza.
> ¿Qué estará pasando en estos momentos por la cabeza de Solbes?:ouch:
> 
> 
> ...



Pues nada, los hamijos del FMI ya se ocuparón que este hijo de puta no pasará penurias.

Recordemos que este visionario vendio el oro hispanistanii a 700usd/oz


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Feb 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> Quiero sangre.Sigo corto
> 300p de plusvi.Si baja un poco más,moveré el SP.
> 
> ...



pipeando hasta que vea que bajamos........y cuando hagamos suelo pues largo.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Feb 2011)

buenos dias!

hoy las estrellas estan todas a nuestro favor 







(es una coña acerca del mensaje de meryll ayer: buy the dip)


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Feb 2011)

Las últimas 4 sesiones, hoy incluida, del Ibex, son buenísimas para el que le guste analizar los algoritmos de "compra silenciosa".


----------



## rosonero (23 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> pipeando hasta que vea que bajamos........y cuando hagamos suelo pues largo.



Pues tiene mérito pipear un día como hoy porque vaya montaña rusa de la indecisión que tenemos. A ver si ahora a las 12:00 deciden moverse de una vez con decisión.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Feb 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues tiene mérito pipear un día como hoy porque vaya montaña rusa de la indecisión que tenemos. A ver si ahora a las 12:00 deciden moverse de una vez con decisión.



Al reves amigo, pipear es facil cuando el rengo es estrecho.....si te equivocas no hay mas que esperar a ganar 

Lo malo es cuando arranca y define hacia donde va, la ulrima operacion o palmas o te pierdes una parte del recorrido si no intuyes que esa caida/subida es la buena


----------



## rosonero (23 Feb 2011)

Está en lo cierto pero los que jugamos con poca chicha casi no nos merece la pena.

Por cierto, parece que volvemos a esperar a los usanos para tomar un camino, no?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Feb 2011)

minimos intradia....probando....probando 

Pollastre saque la proyeccion de cierre del microondas de las 15:24 que falta poco para el cierre de mis cortos y apertura de largos y no quiero quedarme abierto para mañana estando largo.


----------



## atman (23 Feb 2011)

el futuro del sp está en verde, pero ha caido bastante desde esta mañana. tenemos rebote, pero profundizaremos las noticias, digo las caidas.


----------



## pyn (23 Feb 2011)

El sp después de muchísimos meses cedió ayer un 2%, en el punto donde más o menos se había predicho. Se hablaba de una corrección de 100 puntos +- bajo (12xx) bajo esa premisa, a ver qué nos tienen preparado para hoy.


----------



## atman (23 Feb 2011)

Yo lo veo cayendo hasta los 1285-86 entre hoy y mañana.


----------



## pollastre (23 Feb 2011)

Cierre 17:30 baja a 10737....

edit: y cuidado que estamos ya en el entorno del primer relevante por abajo, el 10617.


----------



## aksarben (23 Feb 2011)

OFF TOPIC: Nuevo Aston: Virage


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Cierre 17:30 baja a 10737....
> 
> edit: y cuidado que estamos ya en el entorno del primer relevante por abajo, el 10617.



dos metesacas, dos, me he hecho yo en 10630 y recomprando en 65 

Esperando tocar niveles por abajo again para meterme largo......aunque si antes toca el 65 again toma que te pego de nuevo ::


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2011)

Buenas tardes desde el curro
Se ve mucho volumen desde las 15:30 en el ibex
¿Acumula?
S2


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2011)

Dato usano vivienda usada enero mejor
Peeeeeero con caída de precios
¿?
Interecoñomía live

Edit:El dato no gusta al dji


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Feb 2011)

ahi va :8::8::8:

el dax despeñandose totalmente hoygan


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Feb 2011)

El dax llevaba al filo de la navaja semanas

Menuda volatilidad


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2011)

El dax es un índice de luz::


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Feb 2011)

q ostiDAX!!!

El milenarismooooooo

jejeje

hoy hay mas rojo q en una peli gore


----------



## Claca (23 Feb 2011)

Claca dijo:


> STOXX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no me equivoco, el DAX está ahora mismo en el suelo del canal.


----------



## Claca (23 Feb 2011)

Y el IBEX, también en soporte:


----------



## atman (23 Feb 2011)

Hoy es otro de esos días que crean afición, pero, al final es que me pierdo la mitad de la función... llevo tiempo resistiéndome a poner una segunda pantalla, pero si seguimos teniendo días como estos... es que no me va a quedar más remedio...


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

El volumen del Ibex está siendo algo raro, metén paquetón p'arriba y luego paquetón p'abajo, llevan así todo el día, el saldo casi llegando a positivo.

A ver como lo dejan al cierre.

edito: está claro que lo están tirando con paquetes pequeños.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Feb 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q ostiDAX!!!
> 
> El milenarismooooooo
> 
> ...



... dejame hablaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..... alguien puede opinar sobre delta petroleum, en este momento lo tengo en positivo y no sé si aguantar o vender...


----------



## Claca (23 Feb 2011)

Momento de ver las cosas desde la barrera, con esa referencia tan clara por debajo. Por arriba, hay el hueco, pero no veo tan claro que su superación pudiera suponer un cambio de rumbo sostenido. Si quieren bajar, es probable que lo hagan con hueco también, aprovechando el mal comportamiento del mercado americano o cualquier excusa.


----------



## rosonero (23 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Cierre 17:30 baja a 10737....
> 
> edit: y cuidado que estamos ya en el entorno del primer relevante por abajo, el 10617.



Tocado ese relevante parece que no veremos el suelo absoluto y el cierre algo alejado :8:, hoy se lo están poniendo difícil a la niña :


----------



## pollastre (23 Feb 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Tocado ese relevante parece que no veremos el suelo absoluto y el cierre algo alejado :8:, hoy se lo están poniendo difícil a la niña :




pfuá... ya ni la robasta es lo que era :cook:


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Feb 2011)

lo han vuelto a dejar todo abierto ....... mañana pueden ir para donde les de la gana y nadie se asombrara........ dependera de USA...... 

no se ha visto mucho a los leones (domesticos) hoy........ hasta cuando tendras vacaciones?  les veremos mañana? 

edito: queda mucho de jornada pero parece q Fran y MM tienen libre todo lo que resta de semana jeje


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2011)

Ahora a las 17 he tenido un problema que parece de Interdin, me ha entrado una orden de venta de unos 15.700 contratos, pero al momento ha entrado otra de compra de unos 15.800 contratos : Así que el volumen de hoy tendrá algo de relativo por esta circunstancia. Me gustaría que alguien me confirmara si ha visto lo mismo que yo.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día tonto, sin dirección determinada en el volumen, aunque tirando ligeramente a la baja. Se han pasado el día comprando y vendiendo, una compra, tras venta y así toda la sesión. En órdenes pequeñas, han hecho el máximo diario hacia las 9:30 y el mínimo hacia las 10:26, el resto ha sido hacer el payaso.

En subasta han comprado.

En resumen, sigo pensando que a la hora de bajar no están metiendo mucho volumen, no hacen más que perrear con el volumen, aunque el precio si vaya en alguna dirección determinada. Veo el fondo del mercado alcista a pesar de todo.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2011)

Dji rompiendo el suelo
Sangreeeeeee!!

Tiene pinta de irse a los 12k.
Si Bernie no lo impide!!


----------



## Claca (23 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ... dejame hablaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..... alguien puede opinar sobre delta petroleum, en este momento lo tengo en positivo y no sé si aguantar o vender...



Si es este, primero de todo, hay que saber en qué estabas pensando cuando entraste en el valor. Por lo que veo, desde el gran hostión de 2008 se ha comportado como un chicharro. Yo es que en estos casos ni recomendaría la entrada:








A grandes rasgos, sin vida. Hay una línea que parece importante que más o menos anda...







Por aquí. El Konkorde marca ventas constantes de manos fuertes, pero eso en el pasado no ha impedido los calentones que supongo tratas de aprovechar.

Lo más probable, en el caso de que vendas, es que ocurra lo siguiente: bajará, subirá, bajará, subirá, bajará, pegará un calentón de un +300% y pensarás "que mal hice vendiendo", sin tener en cuenta los meses previos de vaivenes. Luego caerá mucho, pero sólo te quedarás con la idea de que perdiste una oportunidad de oro. Un título de los que generan frustración, tal y como lo veo yo. 

No puedo darte ningún consejo, sólo piensa cual era el motivo de tu entrada y piensa si vale la pena seguir comprado. Si es así, pon un stop y olvídate del asunto hasta que salte o hasta que seas rico.


----------



## atman (23 Feb 2011)

De ese valor ya hablamos no hace tanto. Yo, al igual que Claca, no lo veía entonces y sigo sin verlo ahora.


----------



## rosonero (23 Feb 2011)

Joer Claca!!! Cómo posteas !!! De mayor quiero ser como tú


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> pfuá... ya ni la robasta es lo que era :cook:



La españolisima costumbre de la siesta no me ha dejado mi propina habitual esta vez 

No me entro la orden de largos por 15 pipos y por supuesto tampoco la orden de cierre de los mismos al final de sesion.

Pollastrin , dele de mi parte una azotaina a la niña por sus proyecciones de cierre :: , dele flojito eh, que el resto del dia se ha portado de maravilla 

O mejor aun , hagale uno de esos entrenamientos que hace usted este finde , a ver si va a ser culpa de los leoncios y sus cambios de estrategia ienso:


----------



## carvil (23 Feb 2011)

Buenas tardes 


Crudo 100$  En trail


Salu2


----------



## pollastre (23 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> La españolisima costumbre de la siesta no me ha dejado mi propina habitual esta vez
> 
> No me entro la orden de largos por 15 pipos y por supuesto tampoco la orden de cierre de los mismos al final de sesion.
> 
> ...




Hoyga, no me había fijado en los índices hasta ahora que estoy de vuelta en el ordenador... pero menudo hostión general, ¿no? Lo del _Daxie_ ha sido un espectáculo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, no me había fijado en los índices hasta ahora que estoy de vuelta en el ordenador... pero menudo hostión general, ¿no? Lo del _Daxie_ ha sido un espectáculo.



Yo cerradito en 10630, no sin antes hacerme dos pipeos, no me parece mal 

Lo cierto es que contaba con encontrarme " la propina" al despertarme de la siesta, con sendas ordenes de abierto y cierre de largos, y no ha podido ser, "solo " he pilado todo el resto de sesion ::

Me estoy pensando reclamarle el lucro cesante ienso:


----------



## Claca (23 Feb 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Joer Claca!!! Cómo posteas !!! De mayor quiero ser como tú



Postear es fácil y gratis, lo que cuesta es tomar decisiones. La mayor parte de los gráficos que cuelgo son orientativos y no sirven para plantear operativas, soy consciente de ello. Poco a poco espero ir mejorando en este aspecto dando referencias claras y puntos de stop más precisos.

¿Cómo está el peque? Apuesto a que ya está hecho todo un leoncillo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Feb 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Postear es fácil y gratis, lo que cuesta es tomar decisiones. La mayor parte de los gráficos que cuelgo son orientativos y no sirven para plantear operativas, soy consciente de ello. Poco a poco espero ir mejorando en este aspecto dando referencias claras y puntos de stop más precisos.
> 
> ¿Cómo está el peque? Apuesto a que ya está hecho todo un leoncillo



Hoyga Claca sus graficos son estupendos....perooooooooooooooo....algunos echamos de menos sus viñetas ::

Ademas , faltan foreros por "retratar" y se van a poner celosos


----------



## Claca (23 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoyga Claca sus graficos son estupendos....perooooooooooooooo....algunos echamos de menos sus viñetas ::
> 
> Ademas , faltan foreros por "retratar" y se van a poner celosos



Tengo dos en esbozo, para pasar a limpio... pero como he reconocido en otras ocasiones, soy vago, pero vago, vago.

Por cierto,



Claca dijo:


> Y el VIX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El hueco al que me refería, es este:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora a las 17 he tenido un problema que parece de Interdin, me ha entrado una orden de venta de unos 15.700 contratos, pero al momento ha entrado otra de compra de unos 15.800 contratos : Así que el volumen de hoy tendrá algo de relativo por esta circunstancia. Me gustaría que alguien me confirmara si ha visto lo mismo que yo.



No he visto nada raro, algún error has tenido por ahí o algún problema con la conexión porque yo también saco los datos de Interdín.

Por cierto, aprovecho para pedir ayuda a los informáticos del hilo, estoy intentado hacer una consulta web con php y me estoy encontrando con grandes problemas, al parecer no se puede hacer si la conexión es segura, lo intento con Interdín y no funciona.

¿Alguna sugerencia? 

¿Alguna forma fácil de hacer consultas que no sea en php? tal vez programando algún ejecutable o algo que no sea muy complicado.

El objetivo es cargar los datos en una base mysql.


----------



## pepinox (23 Feb 2011)

Otro día de bajadas... 







Huele a napalm... ¿no les parece?


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Feb 2011)

Anda que, la que estáis liando con las bolsas, luego le echarán la culpa al pobre Gadafi...

Claca, ¡¡el pueblo quiere viñetas!!


----------



## rafaxl (23 Feb 2011)

Ya esta Bernie echando gasolina a la maquina.

P.D: el crudo brent cerro a 111,25.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ya esta Bernie echando gasolina a la maquina.
> 
> P.D: el crudo brent cerro a 111,25.



Si Bernie sigue así igual me pongo largo en DJI mañana


----------



## rafaxl (23 Feb 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Si Bernie sigue así igual me pongo largo en DJI mañana



Me lo como con patatas, al menos dejame echarle alioli.::::


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2011)

Bernie no lo está haciendo muy bien..
Seguiré corto en chulibex


----------



## Abner (23 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No he visto nada raro, algún error has tenido por ahí o algún problema con la conexión porque yo también saco los datos de Interdín.
> 
> Por cierto, aprovecho para pedir ayuda a los informáticos del hilo, estoy intentado hacer una consulta web con php y me estoy encontrando con grandes problemas, al parecer no se puede hacer si la conexión es segura, lo intento con Interdín y no funciona.
> 
> ...



Lo mío es .NET. Si quiere bajarse el Visual Studio Express que es gratis mire a ver si esto le puede servir de ayuda. 

Using HTTPS in C# | Heaton Research

Ando bastante liado y no puedo meterme con asiduidad al foro, una lástima, porque parece que son tiempos interesantes....

Un saludo.


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No he visto nada raro, algún error has tenido por ahí o algún problema con la conexión porque yo también saco los datos de Interdín.



Lo que me extraña no es el fallo, sino el fallo y recuperación al instante, me ha dejado un poco alucinado.



> Por cierto, aprovecho para pedir ayuda a los informáticos del hilo, estoy intentado hacer una consulta web con php y me estoy encontrando con grandes problemas, al parecer no se puede hacer si la conexión es segura, lo intento con Interdín y no funciona.
> 
> ¿Alguna sugerencia?
> 
> ...



Como experto en PHP y mysql (aunque mis ******s funcionan con python que me gusta más) te contesto.

Pues no se cual es el problema, en primer lugar no entiendo bien que quieres decir exactamente por 'consulta', supongo que quieres acceder a una página concreta y bajarte el contenido de esa página, se puede hacer fácilmente con curl, hay una extensión de curl para PHP si no recuerdo mal, aunque puedes usar curl a 'pelo' usando el propio ejecutable, tampoco se si usas windows (probable) o Linux porque la implementación sería algo diferente.

Otro problema con el que puedes encontrarte es que necesites estar autentificado en esa página para poder ver ciertos datos, en ese caso debes hacerte un programa que se autentifique el solo y 'siga' hasta la página que quieres.

En resumen, si especificas mejor, porque estás describiendo todo un mundo


----------



## sintripulacion (23 Feb 2011)

Cerrado cortos abiertos en 10.9xx con 325 pipos a la buchaca.

Debo dar las gracias expresamente al TT del maestro zulo, del cual me he declarado reiteradamente admirador en tanto que utilizo las mismas técnicas e instrumentos que él, y al hdgp de Gadafi porque la que tiene liada en su país es uno de los factores determinantes de la evolución reciente de las bolsas mundiales.

Dicho lo cual, probablemente seguiremos para abajo pero las plusvis ...:baba::baba: era mejor amarrarlas.

Esperaremos algún rebote para meterle otro corto.

P.D: ¿por qué las plusvis ganadas en corto tienen un "sabor especial, diferente""??:XX: ¿os pasa a vosotros lo mismo?ienso:


----------



## racional (23 Feb 2011)

Se va a los 9200.


----------



## bertok (23 Feb 2011)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Cerrado cortos abiertos en 10.9xx con 325 pipos a la buchaca.
> 
> Debo dar las gracias expresamente al TT del maestro zulo, del cual me he declarado reiteradamente admirador en tanto que utilizo las mismas técnicas e instrumentos que él, y al hdgp de Gadafi porque la que tiene liada en su país es uno de los factores determinantes de la evolución reciente de las bolsas mundiales.
> 
> ...



Porque es más dificil ganar a la baja que al alza. Sobre todo en un mercado tan manipulado al alza como el actual

Enhorabuena por los +300 pipazos.


----------



## Claca (23 Feb 2011)

SP500:







En soporte. Y el VIX creo que ya ha cerrado el gap.


----------



## pyn (24 Feb 2011)

Seguimos para bingo, los futuros marcan 10575, el SP mañanero sigue con la caída de estos días y hoy ha tocado los 1300.25.


----------



## pyn (24 Feb 2011)

Según el spectrum 10433 de mínimo para hoy y cierre en 10558.9. Por ahora estamos en 10584.


----------



## rosonero (24 Feb 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Según el spectrum 10433 de mínimo para hoy y cierre en 10558.9. Por ahora estamos en 10584.



Anotado queda. Todo al rojo 

Pd. Buenos días y tal


----------



## pollastre (24 Feb 2011)

Nos ha parado un relevante (10622.5), posibles paradas más arriba son 10663, 10686 y 10735.


----------



## rosonero (24 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Nos ha parado un relevante (10622.5), posibles paradas más arriba son 10663, 10686 y 10735.



Gracias pero ya sabe que aquí nos interesan más los para abajo  ¿o se acabó la caída? :


----------



## pollastre (24 Feb 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Gracias pero ya sabe que aquí nos interesan más los para abajo  ¿o se acabó la caída? :



Hum.... 10460, 10436 y 10394. Todo dependerá de la "alegría" que le quieran dar...


----------



## pyn (24 Feb 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Anotado queda. Todo al rojo
> 
> Pd. Buenos días y tal



Ni se te ocurra. Aún andamos en fase alpha.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Feb 2011)

Hoyga pollastre ¿ que forma de ar los niveles es esa ? no ve que me acabo de levantar y no estoy para ir trasteando de post en post .

Ande ponga como siempre suelo, techo niveles relevantes y proyeccion de cierre todo juntito 

AdemAS HOY NO PUEDO ESTAR DELANTE DE LA PANTALLITA QUE VIAJO 

!!! AFINE !!!!


----------



## atman (24 Feb 2011)

Pues no se duerma Zuloman, que yo hoy ya llevo 50 pips. Ida y vuelta a los 10620c. Ahora mismo estoy fuera.
Edito: otros 20.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Feb 2011)

atman dijo:


> Pues no se duerma Zuloman, que yo hoy ya llevo 50 pips. Ida y vuelta a los 10620c. Ahora mismo estoy fuera.
> Edito: otros 20.



PULPO que se duerme se lo lleva la corriente ::

hoyga ¿ que hace usted pipeando cuan capitan Zuloman ? a ver si al final vamos a tener que cambiar el titulo del hilo por " Habeis pipeado en el ibex 35 " 

Pollastre, se lo digo en serio, ayude a esta pobre gacela que no sabe que hacer ::


----------



## pollastre (24 Feb 2011)

Sea un poco vivo, hombre... improvise... trabaje ::

Si se dan tres niveles por abajo, digamos, "A" "B" y "C", de tal forma que:

A > B > C

.... dígame, en su ejperta opinión como zuleador con una dilatada experiencia en especular ladrilleramente... cuál será el suelo absoluto? Seleccione la respuesta correcta:

1) "el 'A', claro, porque es la primera letra en el diccionario y la vocal más común en las palabras del idioma castellano. ¡Soy imbatible!"

2) "el 'B' fijo, míralo, ahí en medio de los dos, que parece que no dice ná pero lo está diciendo tó, seguro que ese es el más importante, sólo que se hace la mosquita muerta para despistar. Empero, nadie despista al Capitán Zuloman."

3) "Lo siento, tu tasación sólo tenía un mes de vigencia. Pero si me das otros 300€, te la hago de nuevo y sin problemas".

:XX:



zuloman dijo:


> Hoyga pollastre ¿ que forma de ar los niveles es esa ? no ve que me acabo de levantar y no estoy para ir trasteando de post en post .
> 
> Ande ponga como siempre suelo, techo niveles relevantes y proyeccion de cierre todo juntito
> 
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sea un poco vivo, hombre... improvise... trabaje ::
> 
> Si se dan tres niveles por abajo, digamos, "A" "B" y "C", de tal forma que:
> 
> ...



Me quedo con lo puesto en rojo 

¿ o era solo a modo de ejemplo ? ::

me he puesto corto en 10630 ¿ da su aprobacion maese?

solo me falta que salga del microondas la proyeccion de cierre y asi viajar tranquilito.


----------



## atman (24 Feb 2011)

si el eureus sube un pelín más, me pondré corto. edit: y me puse.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Feb 2011)

atman dijo:


> si el eureus sube un pelín más, me pondré corto. edit: y me puse.



pues yo cerre cortos en 675 y me puse largo 

+ 55 pipos al coleto de momento ::


----------



## pollastre (24 Feb 2011)

Tal y como se está configurando la jornada, sus cortos en 10630 parecen buena operación. Ahora mismo está cogiendo fuerza un suelo en el entorno del 10450, y el nivel relevante del 10663 está tomando fuerza también como techo.

Si esto no se rompe, casi ha entrado en máximos, así que parece que hoy le puede ir bien la cosa.

Dicho esto, si tocamos 10K5 y yo fuera Ud., recompraría mis cortos en ese punto. Just in case. Con toda la inestabilidad geopolítica que hay, es arriesgado pensar que las proyecciones se van a respetar íntegramente.


----------



## atman (24 Feb 2011)

el futuro del dax ha perdido soportes y se ha dado un buen piño... lástima me he perdido esta bajada y me ha dado miedo ponerme largo sobre los 7k1


----------



## pipoapipo (24 Feb 2011)

cuando dejen caer a TEF se prepara una gorda...... como se agarra la jodida.....


http://www.cotizalia.com/perlas-kik...a-llegando-llamada-irlanda-20110223-4963.html


----------



## pollastre (24 Feb 2011)

atman dijo:


> el futuro del dax ha perdido soportes y se ha dado un buen piño... lástima me he perdido esta bajada y me ha dado miedo ponerme largo sobre los 7k1




No es un buen momento para entrar... tienes un primer relevante por abajo en 7081, y un suelo en 7032. 

Por arriba 7174, 7207 y 7224.

Cierre en 7071.

Como ves, estás justamente en el puto centro de la sesión, así que entrar ahora mismo es tanto como lanzar una moneda al aire xD


pd: Os dejo por hoy, me voy a cumplir mis obligaciones como dueño de can que soy... tales como llevarlo al campo a pasear y tal ::


----------



## atman (24 Feb 2011)

TEF, con los anuncios de su política de dividendos que ha hecho... no sé yo si caerá demasiado de momento.


----------



## atman (24 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No es un buen momento para entrar... tienes un primer relevante por abajo en 7081, y un suelo en 7032.
> 
> Por arriba 7174, 7207 y 7224.
> 
> ...



Sí, por eso me dió miedito. Lo veía rebotando justo ahí, pero un rebote en tierra de nadie... pues eso... peligroso.

Respecto al anterior, conste que tengo un cariño especial por las Matildes.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Feb 2011)

aborto operacion largos con + 20 pipos 

y van 75 , Atman, no por mucho madrugar amanece mas temprano ::

Edito : corto en 625 y me voy


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2011)

Spoiler



Corto 10625




Saludos :cook:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



copion :


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> copion :




antipatriota... 8:


----------



## aksarben (24 Feb 2011)

atman dijo:


> TEF, con los anuncios de su política de dividendos que ha hecho... no sé yo si caerá demasiado de momento.



+1. Ni con un bazooka la tiran. Bueno, si el bazooka le da a tito Ben, si xD.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Feb 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Según el spectrum 10433 de mínimo para hoy y cierre en 10558.9. Por ahora estamos en 10584.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

muy coincidente con la niña.......sin embargo creo que ese nombre de spectrum no es adecuado ¿ ha pensado en el gamberrete o algo asi ? mas que nada por tener la parejita como sucece con los procreadores del foro en la realidad 

Y si sigue acertando niveles no seria descartable un matrimonio con la niña ::


----------



## pyn (24 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> muy coincidente con la niña.......sin embargo creo que ese nombre de spectrum no es adecuado ¿ ha pensado en el gamberrete o algo asi ? mas que nada por tener la parejita como sucece con los procreadores del foro en la realidad
> 
> Y si sigue acertando niveles no seria descartable un matrimonio con la niña ::



La niña es ya una mujer hecha y derecha, lo mio es un embrión aún. El sistema del doctor pollastre está ultra avanzado con módulos de HFT, multiprocesadores, etc. Lo mio es de andar por casa, ya le digo, un embrión. Pero vamos, que como lo hago por amor al arte... además que lo pruebo con el ibex y el sp pero nunca con dinero real.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Feb 2011)

pyn dijo:


> La niña es ya una mujer hecha y derecha, lo mio es un embrión aún. El sistema del doctor pollastre está ultra avanzado con módulos de HFT, multiprocesadores, etc. Lo mio es de andar por casa, ya le digo, un embrión. Pero vamos, que como lo hago por amor al arte... además que lo pruebo con el ibex y el sp pero nunca con dinero real.



A falta de pan buenas son tortas 

Y maese pollastre lleva unos dias hipergeneroso, pero en cualquier momento le suelto una zulotada , se me enfada y me deja sin niveles castigado unos dias hasta que le hago la pelota ::

Por cierto, ahora si que hemos tocado los maximos pollastricos, espero que vayamos directos a los minimos .


----------



## atman (24 Feb 2011)

Efectivamente, más corto en todo lo alto. Y un agradable vete-y-ven al Dax. Lástima del eurusd.


----------



## Claca (24 Feb 2011)

Buenos días,

El rebote de TEF en la zona que lo ha hecho estaba previsto, ni política de dividendo ni gaitas. Ayer se lo dije por mensaje privado a pipoapipo. Sobre los 17.115 el precio debía aguantar o la cosa se iría de madre:







Hoy el IBEX ha perdido el soporte, pero lo ha hecho controladamente, con los tres grandes aguantando en los niveles clave. El rebote de TEF compensa en esta jornada el peor compartamiento de los bancos, que hasta ahora venía siendo al revés. Ya veremos lo que dura este peculiar juego de equilibrismo al filo de la navaja, pero visto lo visto, es para estar orgullosos de nuestro índice :_ )

En cuanto al DAX, si os acordáis en anteriores mensajes insistí que el índice gozaba de demasiada buena prensa y que cuando le tocase recortar probablemente daría la sorpresa en un sentido negativo. Pues bien, ahí está, purgando más que los demás (ya me imagino a las gacelas pensando "en corrección compra DAX que Alemania se recupera, por lo que caerá menos"). El siguiente soporte importante, dinámico, me sale que en la sesión de hoy pasa sobre los 7.060, ¿puede ser el objetivo para las siguientes jornadas?:







(El gráfico no está actualizado al no disponer de tiempo real chachi para el DAX)


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2011)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre sigo corto
He movido un poquito el S.P.y palomitas.
Estamos en zona de soporte y no me fío.
Mi whijfurzinquismo me dice que a 103xx pero va a estar duro.
S2


----------



## pipoapipo (24 Feb 2011)

calla calla, contando nuestros secretitos en publico ::

es cierto, lo dijo


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2011)

Me saltó el stop profit... :ouch:



juro por Calopez que no volveré a poner uno... inocho:


----------



## pollastre (24 Feb 2011)

10658.6 , a menos de 5 pips del máximo proyectado en 10663. Esto afianza el suelo comentado antes, 10460.

Cierre a 17:30 en 10621, pero acaba de salir un 70% de posibilidades de desplazamiento a 10K6.


----------



## pollastre (24 Feb 2011)

pyn dijo:


> La niña es ya una mujer hecha y derecha, lo mio es un embrión aún. El sistema del doctor pollastre está ultra avanzado con módulos de HFT, multiprocesadores, etc. Lo mio es de andar por casa, ya le digo, un embrión. Pero vamos, que como lo hago por amor al arte... además que lo pruebo con el ibex y el sp pero nunca con dinero real.



Bue, todo empieza así siempre.... y ese nivel que has dado (10433) está en línea para hoy, es un buen nivel.

Yo todavía tengo un recuerdo claro de cuando comencé a programar la AI. Sólo había una pantalla en blanco (literalmente) y yo enfrente con una Optimo Bruno en la mesa.

Inicié esto - me acuerdo bien - simplemente como un intento de experimentar con redes neurales y GA (algoritmos genéticos), a ver si usando aproximadores universales (ANNs) se podía "algoritmizar" el pánico y la euforia de los inversores. Solamente eso, un experimento aislado.

Año y medio después, anda que no ha cambiado el cuento "ni ná"... sólo unas 30.000 líneas de código :cook:

El código experimental ha evolucionado en un sistema completo y autónomo, masivamente paralelo (usa hasta 20 cores ahora mismo, si los tiene disponibles), con porciones en openCL, capaz de operar por su cuenta y riesgo de forma desatendida 24/5 en diversos exchanges y con diferentes derivados a la vez.

Mi consejo es que si lo ves claro "tires pa'lante", eventualmente llegarás a buen puerto, y si no, pues experiencia que habrás ganado. Esto no se construye de la noche a la mañana, pero tampoco Roma se fundó en dos días.


----------



## rosonero (24 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> 10658.6 , a menos de 5 pips del máximo proyectado en 10663. Esto afianza el suelo comentado antes, 10460.
> 
> Cierre a 17:30 en 10621, pero acaba de salir un 70% de posibilidades de desplazamiento a 10K6.



Osea, que a no ser que Gadafi aparezca muerto en directo podemos descartar los 10686 y 735 :


----------



## pollastre (24 Feb 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Osea, que a no ser que Gadafi aparezca muerto en directo podemos descartar los 10686 y 735 :




El 735 todavía no se ha desactivado... sigue ahí. La simulación muestra que para desactivarlo tendríamos que cumplir con el 10460. 

Así que mientras no veamos el 10460, el 10735 sigue siendo una posibilidad.

Una visita al 10460 haría que el 10735 convergiera... aproximadamente (sorpresa...) al 1066x, máximo proyectado y (de momento) intradiario.

Por lo tanto, hasta ahora el guión va al 100%. Para seguir a partir de aquí, una jornada con ejecución perfecta a partir de ahora, sería lo siguiente:

- visita a entorno 10460, lo cual provocaría según la simulación adelantada:

1) máximo intradiario en convergencia a 3 confirmaría en 1066x en ese momento
2) cierre a 17:30 se desplazaría desde 10621 a 10K6

- rebote, comienza USA, cerramos en 10K6


----------



## pyn (24 Feb 2011)

Joder, me he despistado 1 momento y me he perdido la visita de los futuros del SP a los 1293.50.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> El 735 todavía no se ha desactivado... sigue ahí. La simulación muestra que para desactivarlo tendríamos que cumplir con el 10460.
> 
> Así que mientras no veamos el 10460, el 10735 sigue siendo una posibilidad.
> 
> ...




Lo cual implica que lo que llevamos de sesión es una bandera a romper por abajo.Tomo nota.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2011)

La figura podría romper ahora mismo
Emocion......


Edit:Yaaaaaa!!

Edit 2:Muevo otro poquito el SP


----------



## pipoapipo (24 Feb 2011)

no se lo q pasara, ojala pollastre acierte plenamente, pero me da q aqui estan esperando a ver lo que hace USA al cierre de esta noche, si acaban verdes alli pues aqui ya damos por terminada la siega, pero como alli sigan, me da q nos vamos a esos 10400 enseguida..... y quizas algo mas abajo

es mi opinion, sin una niña q la respalde


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2011)

Están testeando encarrilarlo
Que cabrones...
Emocionante en todo caso
Me voy pal curro


----------



## rafaxl (24 Feb 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Están testeando encarrilarlo
> Que cabrones...
> Emocionante en todo caso
> Me voy pal curro



Ojala pudiera grabar un video de la sesion de hoy, puede ser interesante, no voy a poder estar asinque...

Buena suerte a todos!

Edito: 600 tocados y superados... el resto de indices: batacazo.


----------



## carvil (24 Feb 2011)

Buenos mediodias 


Crudo WTI 102$



Salu2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Feb 2011)

que jarta a pipear entre el 585 y el 615 


Ahora si que ya me tengo que ir, dejo las respectivas ordenes de cierre y apertura posterior ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Feb 2011)

esto se esta acercando mucho a maximos intradia :cook::X:cook:


----------



## rafaxl (24 Feb 2011)

Vaya vaya, los yankis haciendo de las suyas ya quien lo iba a decir...::

Que tal lo veis para hoy??


----------



## EL_LIMITE (24 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vaya vaya, los yankis haciendo de las suyas ya quien lo iba a decir...::
> 
> Que tal lo veis para hoy??



Yo no soy ningún experto, pero ha tocado ya unas cuantas veces ese 10635 si consigue romperlo como así parece en estos momentos y con los americanos tirando en verde nos vamos a por los 10700.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2011)

Desde el curro
Dato usano venta vivienda nueva chungo chungo
Ahora lo amplío...


----------



## pyn (24 Feb 2011)

El embrión había dado 10699 como techo.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2011)

De cárpatos:
Las ventas de viviendas nuevas pasan de 325.000 en tasa anualizada a 284.000 en enero, peor de lo esperado que era 310.000

El precio medio de venta es de 230.600 es decir un 5,7 % más que en enero del 2010.

El número de viviendas en venta es el más bajo desde diciembre de 1967



Malo para bolsa y dólar y bueno para bonos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Feb 2011)

vaya cagada de final de sesion ::::::


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> vaya cagada de final de sesion ::::::



A mí me han debido descabalgar con el S.P. seguramente al llegar al 660.
Cuando llegue a casa espero tener unos 350p en la saca después de sufrir 190p en contra.
Ha sido duro pero con recompensa.

Ojo:Usa en rojo again.Tienen el ratico tonto


----------



## rosonero (24 Feb 2011)

pero a santo de qué ha venido este arreón del Ibex? 

Gadafi en sus trece, datos USA malos ... que más tiene que pasar ::


----------



## scott adkins (24 Feb 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> pero a santo de qué ha venido este arreón del Ibex?
> 
> Gadafi en sus trece, datos USA malos ... *que más tiene que pasar ::[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Que los saudies decidan que ya es hora que la casa de Saud se vaya al exilio:fiufiu:


----------



## atman (24 Feb 2011)

o que a Berni le dé un infarto...

Bueno, voy corto cerca de máximos de la última media hora en Ibex, eurusd, Dax y SP con precios de realización progresivos, (por si acaso, que éstos están mu locos) y me marcho a mover algo de dinero en eso que llaman "economía real".

pss... si un corto del ibex ya ha saltado... Ciao!


----------



## orcblin (24 Feb 2011)

a que dimita ZP


----------



## Claca (24 Feb 2011)

Claves en 5 min:


----------



## Claca (24 Feb 2011)

Y la acción protagonista de hoy:







Apoyo y velón para arriba, aunque será necesario que en las próximas sesiones continue con ánimo alcista para asegurar el giro, de otro modo la veo de nuevo testeando soportes. Con la superación de los 20,03 mejoraría la cosa.


----------



## rosonero (24 Feb 2011)

El suelo pollástrico va a quedar lejos pero el cierre lleva camino de clavarlo.

Por mi parte dos mini trades positivos, y hace un rato uno a pachas y fuera.


----------



## pyn (24 Feb 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> El suelo pollástrico va a quedar lejos pero el cierre lleva camino de clavarlo.
> 
> Por mi parte dos mini trades positivos, y hace un rato uno a pachas y fuera.



Pues sí, no queda más que :Aplauso: again. Mi proyección de 10560 mejor la guardo para otro día :´(, habrá que seguir afinando el tema.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Feb 2011)

¿Alguien tiene un listado de órdenes del último minuto de la sesión de hoy en el futuro ibex plus?

A ser posible de segundo en segundo, desde las 17:34 a las 17:35.

Atención a lo que han hecho con el spread de compra venta, los angelitos.


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy han empezado el día asustando con una venta de casi 400 contratos, pero al momento se lo han pensado mejor y se han puesto a comprar para pasarse así prácticamente todo el día con algunas ventas aisladas, aunque hemos tenido actividad hasta las 12, a partir de ahí muy poco movimiento, incluso de órdenes pequeñas.

En subasta han comprado muy ligeramente.

En resumen, vengo diciendo estos días que no se les ve muy vendedores aunque lo parezca y por lo visto ya están volviendo a acumular mientras el gacelerío se pone corto. El fondo sigue siendo alcista aunque hayamos tenido una pequeña corrección en las últimas sesiones, personalmente creo que aun no es el momento de ponerse largo.


----------



## rosonero (24 Feb 2011)

Pues nada, mañana más y esperemos que mejor.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (24 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene un listado de órdenes del último minuto de la sesión de hoy en el futuro ibex plus?
> 
> A ser posible de segundo en segundo, desde las 17:34 a las 17:35.
> 
> Atención a lo que han hecho con el spread de compra venta, los angelitos.



No se como pasarlo a excel, si te vale en imagenes


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Feb 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> No se como pasarlo a excel, si te vale en imagenes



Ponlo,es que he visto 15 puntos de spread en el último minuto.


----------



## especulador financiero (24 Feb 2011)

Por ahí dicen que el nivel por abajo más cercano son los 10600... ¿Cómo lo veis para largos... ahí o más abajo...? ienso:



Saludos 8:


----------



## EL_LIMITE (24 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ponlo,es que he visto 15 puntos de spread en el último minuto.



<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://img684.imageshack.us/i/ultimominuto1parte.png/'><img src='http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/1726/ultimominuto1parte.png' border='0'/></a>

Uploaded with <a target='_blank' href='http://imageshack.us'>ImageShack.us</a>

<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://img231.imageshack.us/i/ultimominuto2parte.png/'><img src='http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/6021/ultimominuto2parte.png' border='0'/></a>

Uploaded with <a target='_blank' href='http://imageshack.us'>ImageShack.us</a>

A ver si sale así


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Feb 2011)

Mmm, no se ve la oferta y la demanda, pero gracias, ¿qué broker es ése, bankinter?


----------



## EL_LIMITE (24 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mmm, no se ve la oferta y la demanda, pero gracias, ¿qué broker es ése, bankinter?



Si, algo a lo que llaman broker plus, vaya el prorealtime con algunas cosas menos.


----------



## Misterio (24 Feb 2011)

Mañana resultados de Telefónica influirá algo supongo no?.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2011)

En 12k el DJI habría bajado el primer tercio de la convergente.
Está en 12024
Un posible nivel de vuelta

Edit: Si no aguanta al 118xx


----------



## rosonero (24 Feb 2011)

En cuanto a la niña de pollastre creo que va con un día de adelanto , el suelo que marcó ayer en 10560 es el que se ha cumplido hoy (con unos pipos de diferencia). Osea, que para mañana ¿10460?


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Feb 2011)

ya se que soy un plasta pero alguien sabe porque Delta esta subiendo? es posible que lo quiern llevar a 1 $?


----------



## pipoapipo (24 Feb 2011)

respecto a lo de libia, en mi opinion, o gana el loco o hay guerra civil...... en tunez y egipto el ejercito estaba mas al servicio de USA q de su pais y como desde USA les han dicho q quieren democracia, pues han dejado hacer............pero en libia no creo q haya mucho filoestadounidense entre sus mandos militares asi q por eso creo q es mas facil q nada cambie en libia........ aunq el pais entero quiera cambios......... supongo q en la primera batalla seria el pueblo pierda contra el tirano.......eso si no hay intervencion extranjera o la democracia pasa a ser lo deseado por los generales

por cierto...... de todas estas revoluciones del jazmin.......cuanta culpa es de bernake? es cierto q el mundo ha tenido malas cosechas, que hay gobiernos q acaparan productos basicos, q china demanda cada vez mas materias primas, etc..... pero en mi opinion la inflacion que esta generando berni es una parte muy importante de todo el proceso (veremos si USA no se da de cabeza contra el muro si los hermanos musulmanes o similares suben al poder...)

eran reflexiones en voz alta para generar debate, pero si veo q no genera interes reflexionare en voz baja las proximas veces 

(perdon por el tocho)


----------



## rafaxl (24 Feb 2011)

Teneis explicacion para esto?? ha habido alguna noticia o algo??


----------



## Nico (24 Feb 2011)

Esta es la noticia Rafa:

UPDATE 3-Saudi in talks to fill Libya oil gap-sources | Reuters

La declaración de Arabia Saudí de cubrir cualquier hueco de oferta que genere la crisis libia.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Esta es la noticia Rafa:
> 
> UPDATE 3-Saudi in talks to fill Libya oil gap-sources | Reuters
> 
> La declaración de Arabia Saudí de cubrir cualquier hueco de oferta que genere la crisis libia.



Pues que vuelvan a bajar la gasolina!!


----------



## rafaxl (24 Feb 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Pues que vuelvan a bajar la gasolina!!



Se lo recomiendo querido compañero...


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Se lo recomiendo querido compañero...



Pues si,tengo mucho sueño.
Es lo que tiene la turnicidad laboral.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2011)

El DJI ha rebotado en el punto previsto
Mañana puede ser un día pepón


----------



## rafaxl (24 Feb 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> El DJI ha rebotado en el punto previsto
> Mañana puede ser un día pepón



Y cerraran el verde seguro... el crudo esta bajando a toda ostia, mas de 1,5 dolares despues del cierre.


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2011)

Al oro también le están dando cera.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2011)

Si comienza a salir dinero de otros mercados y vuelve a bolsa...


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Feb 2011)

Mucha gacelilla euforica me estoy oliendo


----------



## rosonero (24 Feb 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mucha gacelilla euforica me estoy oliendo



El tito Bern ha vuelto, Berni rules !!! 8:


----------



## carvil (24 Feb 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> respecto a lo de libia, en mi opinion, o gana el loco o hay guerra civil...... en tunez y egipto el ejercito estaba mas al servicio de USA q de su pais y como desde USA les han dicho q quieren democracia, pues han dejado hacer............pero en libia no creo q haya mucho filoestadounidense entre sus mandos militares asi q por eso creo q es mas facil q nada cambie en libia........ aunq el pais entero quiera cambios......... supongo q en la primera batalla seria el pueblo pierda contra el tirano.......eso si no hay intervencion extranjera o la democracia pasa a ser lo deseado por los generales
> 
> por cierto...... de todas estas revoluciones del jazmin.......cuanta culpa es de bernake? es cierto q el mundo ha tenido malas cosechas, que hay gobiernos q acaparan productos basicos, q china demanda cada vez mas materias primas, etc..... pero en mi opinion la inflacion que esta generando berni es una parte muy importante de todo el proceso (veremos si USA no se da de cabeza contra el muro si los hermanos musulmanes o similares suben al poder...)
> 
> ...




Esta es una revolución de los ciudadanos, el primer interesado que todo siguiera igual era USA y todos los demás paises.

Indirectamente tiene culpa PonziBenke en un 20% muchos advertimos que esto era peligroso para la economía real. Pero es culpable de que Libia tenga un 30% de desempleo? No

En unas semanas Gaddafi estará fuera del tablero IMO Inshallah


Salu2


----------



## carvil (24 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Teneis explicacion para esto?? ha habido alguna noticia o algo??



Todo el mundo estaba corto hoy en todo lo que oliese a petroleo 


Salu2


----------



## Claca (24 Feb 2011)

Petróleo:

Crudo ligero:







Brent:







Muy clarito donde han parado. Hay margen para corregir, 103 brent y 92 CLXX, pero a largo indudablemente siguen fuertes.


----------



## Claca (24 Feb 2011)

El SP500, mismo gráfico que ayer, sin tocar ni una sola línea:







Vemos un apoyo perfecto a la discontinua y una fuerte reacción al alza posterior.


----------



## carvil (24 Feb 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Petróleo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Echa un vistazo al volumen :8:


Salu2


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2011)

una pregunta gaceril: si tenemos un valor que normalmente negocia X cantidad de títulos y los dias que esta subiendo mucho quintuplica ese volumen de acciones, que significa? que se estan deshaciendo de es valor? que lo están demandando y los que lo tiene no se creen la subida y se deshacen de las acciones????

yo entiendo que si uno compra es porque otro vende,y si uno vende es porque no quiere el valor aunque otro sí lo quiera, con lo cual nunca he tenido muy claro que es mejor, subidas con mucha contratación o con poca.....


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2011)

A los buenos días!



LÁNGARO dijo:


> una pregunta gaceril: si tenemos un valor que normalmente negocia X cantidad de títulos y los dias que esta subiendo mucho quintuplica ese volumen de acciones, que significa? que se estan deshaciendo de es valor? que lo están demandando y los que lo tiene no se creen la subida y se deshacen de las acciones????
> 
> yo entiendo que si uno compra es porque otro vende,y si uno vende es porque no quiere el valor aunque otro sí lo quiera, con lo cual nunca he tenido muy claro que es mejor, subidas con mucha contratación o con poca.....



Normalmente las subidas buenas se hacen con poco volumen y las bajadas con mucho, esto puede variar eventualmente pero estas situaciones no suelen durar mucho.

A falta de más datos podría ser cualquier cosa, yo de ti usaría algún indicador de acumulación/distribución para ver lo que están haciendo realmente.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2011)

parece que hoy el ibex esta con ganas peponicas...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Feb 2011)

Ayer no se ejecutaron las ordenes de cierre por mucho que las ajuste a miniplusvas hoygan.

Menos mal que los pipeos compensaron esos 40 pipos en contra para hoy,perooooooooooo.....


¿ que nos espera hoy pollastre ? estoy de vacaciones y fugado de mi familia hasta que se despierten y se preparen, no tengo demasiado tiempo, y no me gustaria que me enculara el negrata por no poder atender a la pantallita de marras 

Me alivia no ver a MM ni a Fran hoy por aqui, eso deberia significar que no se esperan grandes subidas a pesar del gap alcista ::


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Feb 2011)

Buenos días
Ayer se me ejecutó el stop


Spoiler



Vendido corto de ibex 10963>10662 +13,59%


Haré unas líneas y me subiré al tejado


----------



## MarketMaker (25 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Ayer no se ejecutaron las ordenes de cierre por mucho que las ajuste a miniplusvas hoygan.
> 
> Menos mal que los pipeos compensaron esos 40 pipos en contra para hoy,perooooooooooo.....
> 
> ...








::::::::::

Edit: Esto no tiene doble sentido ni nada. A ver si ahora relacionan toro con subidas..toro al agua nos vamos abajo.
Es solo una imagen que al Sr. Zulo le ronda la mente cuando está corto...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> ::::::::::
> 
> Edit: Esto no tiene doble sentido ni nada. A ver si ahora relacionan toro con subidas..toro al agua nos vamos abajo.
> Es solo una imagen que al Sr. Zulo le ronda la mente cuando está corto...



pero cuentenos al go xd ::


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2011)

Pues no sé a ustedes, pero los cortos que dejé ayer se me cerraron con resultados *excelente*, a excepción del ibex claro está, que quedó medio colgado para hoy.

Lángaro, que le veo la patita con la pregunta: en los chicharros no hay lógica que valga.

MarketMaker, más pareciera que el mozo anda sobre el agua delante del toro... y Zuloman aún no ha alcanzado semejante grado de iluminación trascendente.


----------



## MarketMaker (25 Feb 2011)

Yo no se como me apaño, es aparecer y pegar una subida de 70 puntos...Sp y a correr.

Que tengo que doblar la oreja un rato.

Piloto automático hasta la apertura yankie.

Sr. Atman...la cercanía del morenazo amigo de Zuloman HACE MILAGROS


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2011)

atman dijo:


> Pues no sé a ustedes, pero los cortos que dejé ayer se me cerraron con resultados *excelente*, a excepción del ibex claro está, que quedó medio colgado para hoy.
> 
> Lángaro, que le veo la patita con la pregunta: en los chicharros no hay lógica que valga.



jejejejejeje es que subiendo un 12% y en el after sigue subiendo.... creo que las dejaré a ver si llegan a 1 $, si no creo que las sacan del mercado (a uno secundario) o algo asi...


----------



## Nico (25 Feb 2011)

A veces este foro es tan CRIPTICO con los mensajes, que no sé si es un foro de bolsa o estamos en el Templo de las Sibilas y nos dicen el futuro en clave.

Imagenes, frases de doble sentido, sutilezas, oraciones cortadas, palabras extrañas.

El único que resulta siempre claro -en sus escasos regalos- es Maese Pollastre que da NUMEROS.

Malditas Profetisas !!


----------



## Claca (25 Feb 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Claves en 5 min:



Lo han petado en la apertura, pero la consecuencia ahí está. Por arriba, si quiere seguir subiendo, la referencia es el entorno de los 10.845 apróximadamente, algo por encima de la zona del hueco del día 22 y dónde se empezó a acelerar la caída.


----------



## Nico (25 Feb 2011)

Clarísimo. Gracias Claca.


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Feb 2011)

Claca, tienes estudiado el DAX?


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Feb 2011)

Pa dentro


Spoiler



Abierto largo de ibex 10762 con SL



Me voy a entrenar


----------



## carvil (25 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> una pregunta gaceril: si tenemos un valor que normalmente negocia X cantidad de títulos y los dias que esta subiendo mucho quintuplica ese volumen de acciones, que significa? que se estan deshaciendo de es valor? que lo están demandando y los que lo tiene no se creen la subida y se deshacen de las acciones????
> 
> yo entiendo que si uno compra es porque otro vende,y si uno vende es porque no quiere el valor aunque otro sí lo quiera, con lo cual nunca he tenido muy claro que es mejor, subidas con mucha contratación o con poca.....




Buenos dias

Depende del momento de la tendencia en donde se produce ese volúmen. Te pondré un ejemplo con el Oro. Además hace bastante que no cuelgo el chart












En el gráfico se ve una posible figura de double bottom con su base bien definida, una expansión del volúmen de compra 5$ más abajo nos confirmaría la figura y entrada además de que es una pausa y continuación de la tendencia primaria.


Salu2


----------



## Claca (25 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Clarísimo. Gracias Claca.



No hay de qué. Espero que haya servido al menos para evitar la apertura de cortos o forzar el cierre de posiciones bajistas. En alguna otra ocasión he colgado gráficos muy similares en contexto y el desenlace, si rompe por arriba, suele ser este, con subidas violentas. También dije hace un par de días que era momento de ver las cosas desde la barrera hasta que no se perdieran los 10.600 con claridad. Teníamos un entorno teóricamente hostil para el IBEX y no obstante los soportes aguantaban sin problemas, independientemente de lo que hiciera uno u otro índice, de modo que un rebote, de momento es sólo eso, era cada vez más probable.







Si no parase en el nivel señalado (entorno 10.845), veríamos los 10.920, pero conste que para hoy yo sólo veía la proyección mínima, el resto, "es de gratis".




pipoapipo dijo:


> Claca, tienes estudiado el DAX?



Para el DAX no tengo tiempo real, así que no puedo dar referencias muy precisas.







Si remolonea un poco la punteada en azul debería recoger el precio, pero lo importante es ver qué hace por arriba, con el gap y si, llega, con el techo del canal (200-220).

Nos leemos por la tarde, que hasta entonces andaré liado. Suerte.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2011)

que mal huele esto de los problemas tecnicos en las bolsas. primero Milan y ahora Londres....


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> El único que resulta siempre claro -en sus escasos regalos- es Maese Pollastre que da NUMEROS.
> 
> Malditas Profetisas !!




Esa es la razón de que de vez en cuando me lleve algún que otro hocicazo... precisamente que saco los hocicos y me la juego en público ::

Por otra parte es de justicia que reconozca la valentía a los dos otros "malabaristas del riesgo" del foro, tales como los escenarios claquistas y LCASianos, que también se la juegan exponiéndose públicamente a mofa, befa y escarnio por parte de la manada de gacelas traicioneras que acecha luctuosamente desde la oscuridad que proporciona el anonimato :XX:


edit: y qué decir del no menos luctuoso MarketMaker, que acecha - sin oscuridad y sin nada, a pecho descubierto - presto a descojonarse si la cagamos xDD


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2011)

Perdón por el despertador que no ha sonado.... aquí vengo con el pescado ::


Parriba: 10796.8 , 10825.7, 10828.5 

Los dos últimos son una convergencia a 2 que, además, coincide con el techo intradiario que tenemos hasta ahora. ¿Parece un techo absoluto de fiar? 

Sigamos analizando para verlo:

Pabajo: 10743.8, 10595, 10586.2

Rebasado el relevante del 10743, tenemos que nos queda otra convergencia a 2 en el entorno de 1059x, interpretable como posible suelo absoluto para hoy.

Sin embargo, la simulación adelantada nos dice que nuestro suelo ahora mismo se ha desplazado a 10659.
Si observamos, eso cae prácticamente encima de nuestro suelo real hasta ahora (10669). Es decir , que no sólo la simulación adelantada coincide con los max/min reales que tenemos hasta ahora, sino que en cada uno de ellos hay una convergencia a 2 de niveles relevantes.

Esto me dice dos cosas:

- que ya hemos visto máximo para hoy (1082x )
- que ya hemos visto mínimo para hoy (1066x)

Y esto nos permite lanzar con "razonable" seguridad el expected_close , que me dice:

---------
Legion #> req e_c on ibex35

[EXPECTED_CLOSE] Reporting on IBEX35, Projection at 17:30pm GMT+1 => 10717.5
---------

Venga, y ahora a ver las guantás que me llevo 


edito: hay sólo un relevante que no me cuadra... un techo de simulación adelantada, que me dice 10864 si las cosas no cambian. A pesar de la convergencia a 2 en 1082x .... no hay que perder de vista ese 10864 por si acaso.


----------



## rosonero (25 Feb 2011)

Por ahora unos Thanks, a las 17:30 h, volvemos .


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2011)

Hoyga, pipoapipo... simple curiosidad, ya que llegó Ud. hace relativamente poco tiempo... ¿qué tal le va?

Aumenta su fortuna lenta pero inexorablemente, haciendo honor a su nick? ::

¿Experiencia en general, positiva? ¿negativa?


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2011)

Spoiler



Corto 10820





Saludos 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, pipoapipo... simple curiosidad, ya que llegó Ud. hace relativamente poco tiempo... ¿qué tal le va?
> 
> Aumenta su fortuna lenta pero inexorablemente, haciendo honor a su nick? ::
> 
> ¿Experiencia en general, positiva? ¿negativa?



bueno....... digamos q me llevo tomando la bolsa como algo serio desde septiembre del año pasado (aunq siempre me ha gustado mirar las cotizaciones) y el balance es (contando las comisiones) leves perdidas, menos del 0,5% del capital (q con lo que hoy estoy ganando espero hacer q sean historia inocho: )

aun soy muy gacela y me cuesta dejar correr las ganancias pero pasoapaso espero encontrar un metodo que me haga tener un saldo positivo al final del año (y q me calme los nervios, porq desde q he entrado esta mañana estoy a base de tilas  yo no podria hacer como zuloman :cook: ese pim pam contra las maquinitas :cook: )

pero ahora, si me permite, me gustaria hacerle una pregunta........ cuando usted dice q cierra la semana...... q ganancias semanales son? :fiufiu: si es demasiada curiosidad pues nada, no conteste o...... use un privado :cook:


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2011)

¿Dónde cojones va el chulibex...? :cook:


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pero ahora, si me permite, me gustaria hacerle una pregunta........ cuando usted dice q cierra la semana...... q ganancias semanales son? :fiufiu: si es demasiada curiosidad pues nada, no conteste o...... use un privado :cook:




Bueno, depende con cuantos contratos entre ::

Esa era la respuesta "graciosilla", claro  ahora le respondo seriamente: lo cierto y verdad es que nunca hablo de dinero, no ya en un foro público (_mon dieu_...) sino ni siquiera en privado con mis allegados.

Si se da cuenta... bueno, lo que pasa es que Ud. a lo mejor lleva poco tiempo en el foro... pero vamos, si observa mensajes pasados, siempre hay asuntos sobre los que "corro un tupido velo" (no sólo yo, sino que la mayoría de foreros lo hacen), asuntos tales como tamaño de las posiciones, la triple R (risk:reward ratio) de tu operativa, tasas de acierto/fallo en posiciones...

Y si me acepta un consejo, tenga "ojete calor" con este tipo de cosas en público, incluso entre los que Ud. pueda considerar como sus amigos: la gente en general nunca, nunca ha entendido este negocio; en el mejor de los casos le mirarán como un bicho raro, y en el peor denostarán lo que hace ("marditoh especuladoh roedoh", "por culpa de gente como ellos estamos así", etc. etc.)

Si encima consigue remontar esas ligerísimas pérdidas y comienza a irle bien, absténgase 4X, más todavía, de decir nada. De esta forma, en el "long term", sus amistades seguirán siendolo 

just my $0.02


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Dónde cojones va el chulibex...? :cook:



Místico Tonuelístico.... ya le diiije... cuidaaado con el Milenarismo... digo, ojete-calor con ese 10864 suelto que nos quedaba por ahí!


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Feb 2011)

carvil dijo:


> Esta es una revolución de los ciudadanos, el primer interesado que todo siguiera igual era USA y todos los demás paises.
> 
> Indirectamente tiene culpa PonziBenke en un 20% muchos advertimos que esto era peligroso para la economía real. Pero es culpable de que Libia tenga un 30% de desempleo? No
> 
> ...



yo a USA solo le acuso que dandole a la maquinita las materias primas se han disparado y eso ha provocado q mucha gente ya descontenta por 1000 cosas al sumarle algo tan importante como problemas para comer pues ha estallado

la culpa del paro es de gadaffi, pero tambien estaban mal egipto y tunez desde hace tiempo y hasta ahora no habia pasado nada.......... creo q lei q las fuerzas armadas de tunez antes de tomar una decision habian estado en contacto con los USA....... por eso dije q USA estaba dejando hacer en estas revoluciones del jazmin.......

de todas maneras se habla de democracia y libertad, pero ya veremos si los partidos islamistas ganan en egipto, tunez, ........ ::


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Místico Tonuelístico.... ya le diiije... cuidaaado con el Milenarismo... digo, ojete-calor con ese 10864 suelto que nos quedaba por ahí!





Como si lo quieren llevar a los 11500... 8:



Al guano nos iremos más pronto que tarde... :baba:

Saludos :baba:


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, depende con cuantos contratos entre ::
> 
> Esa era la respuesta "graciosilla", claro  ahora le respondo seriamente: lo cierto y verdad es que nunca hablo de dinero, no ya en un foro público (_mon dieu_...) sino ni siquiera en privado con mis allegados.
> 
> ...



gracias por sus consejos de "ejpeculador", perdon por mi curiosidad y nada, sere mas abstracto en el futuro, no quiero morir en la mas absoluta soledad


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2011)

los muertos nunca estaremos en la soledad.... somos multitud


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Buenas claca!. Pues si, estoy dentro a 5.4, pero no leí tu propuesta.
> 
> Yo a ese precio la veo atractiva por bastantes motivos:
> 
> ...




Yo sé que es un poco feo ponerlo aqui, pero no teneís FE!

Gamusinos...


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Feb 2011)

Buenas tardes
Como la entrada de la mañana ha sido buena pongo S.P.
S2


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Feb 2011)

Stop saltado


Spoiler



Cerrado largo de ibex10762>10805 +1,56%


Hoy no voy a batir el IPC ::


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2011)

Ponte corto y échate a dormir... )


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Ponte corto y échate a dormir... )
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Va a depender de los usanos.Lo hicieron bien ayer tras el "half-time".


----------



## carvil (25 Feb 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> yo a USA solo le acuso que dandole a la maquinita las materias primas se han disparado y eso ha provocado q mucha gente ya descontenta por 1000 cosas al sumarle algo tan importante como problemas para comer pues ha estallado
> 
> la culpa del paro es de gadaffi, pero tambien estaban mal egipto y tunez desde hace tiempo y hasta ahora no habia pasado nada.......... creo q lei q las fuerzas armadas de tunez antes de tomar una decision habian estado en contacto con los USA....... por eso dije q USA estaba dejando hacer en estas revoluciones del jazmin.......
> 
> de todas maneras se habla de democracia y libertad, pero ya veremos si los partidos islamistas ganan en egipto, tunez, ........ ::




En mi opinión a los gobiernos Usanos se la trae floja lo que ocurre en el mundo es más lo ignoran mientras no les afecte muy directamente, otra cosa es la presión que hacen sus ciudadanos y los medios de comunicación.

Lo de Egipto y Tunez no es de ahora, la diferencia es que ahora tenían la mejor arma de todas para organizarse Internet, esa es la principal diferencia

Es posible que tengan un gobierno islamista cosa que dudo mucho en paises cuya fuente principal de ingresos es el turismo, pero bueno, ahora pueden elegir.

Salu2


----------



## aksarben (25 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y si me acepta un consejo, tenga "ojete calor" con este tipo de cosas en público, incluso entre los que Ud. pueda considerar como sus amigos: la gente en general nunca, nunca ha entendido este negocio; en el mejor de los casos le mirarán como un bicho raro, y en el peor denostarán lo que hace ("marditoh especuladoh roedoh", "por culpa de gente como ellos estamos así", etc. etc.)



En pocas palabras, el mejor consejo que le habrán dado en mucho tiempo. Haga caso al amigo pollastre .


----------



## rosonero (25 Feb 2011)

*14h30 [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Se publica en EEUU dato de PIB informaremos en directo*

También corto en casi todo lo alto 10840 pero con poca carga, tengo miedito :cook:


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2011)

Cierre a 17:30pm se desplaza a 10742

hoy tengo una mala (bueno, o regulera, según se mire) noticia que darles respecto a las proyecciones. Es sólo que tengo el aceite casi hirviendo para la tortilla de patatas y no puedo contársela ahora, pero "ya em parlarem" luego ::


----------



## aksarben (25 Feb 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Yo sé que es un poco feo ponerlo aqui, pero no teneís FE!
> 
> Gamusinos...



¡Prodíguese mas por aquí  !


----------



## rosonero (25 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Cierre a 17:30pm se desplaza a 10742
> 
> hoy tengo una mala (bueno, o regulera, según se mire) noticia que darles respecto a las proyecciones. Es sólo que tengo el aceite casi hirviendo para la tortilla de patatas y no puedo contársela ahora, pero "ya em parlarem" luego ::



Con suspense y en catalán, a ver qué!!!!


----------



## rosonero (25 Feb 2011)

* PIB de EEUU [Imprimir] Serenity markets

sube 2,8% peor de lo esperado.*

El Ibex haciéndose el remolón para bajar


----------



## Claca (25 Feb 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Yo sé que es un poco feo ponerlo aqui, pero no teneís FE!
> 
> Gamusinos...



Me alegro mucho, ya le sacas un buen pico ;-) Ahora bien, con un poco de paciencia las hubieras pillado un pelín más baratas, que como te dije Gamesa estaba muy bajista y vaya si guanizó, pero bueno, ya sé que tu sistema no tira de gráficos, sino de números, así que olé tus cojones. De todos modos:







Primer obstáculo a superar a la vuelta de la esquina. Sube fuerte, pero DEBE seguir fuerte. Ojalá sea la buena... Sea como sea, gamesa es bajista a largo, y esto es algo incuestionable.


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2011)

a por los 1325 del SP.... y luego a los infiernos.

el ibex me está poniendo nervioossso...

Anda que no le está echando leña Matilde, ni ná.


----------



## rosonero (25 Feb 2011)

Bufff!!! Vuelvo de sacar de paseo a la fiera y veo que los usanos y el DAX han pegado un latigazo pero el stoxx y el ibex han estado muy comedidos, cosa que ya me va bien pero me extraña :


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2011)

Como diria Buffete...


Sigo corto y quiero sangre.... ) ) )




Saludos :S


----------



## rosonero (25 Feb 2011)

A ver si hay recogida de beneficios, siendo ya hoy viernes y casi fin de mes, y podemos salir de nuestros cortos con cierta dignidad.

Pd. menos Tonuel que supongo que se los quedará hasta los 7.000


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2011)

Prefiero ganar 4000 pipos que perder 5... 8:


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2011)

Esto huele a atrapagacelas larguistascompraenrecortes... ienso:



Saludos ienso:


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2011)

Los charts Shanky, no sé si los había puesto alguna vez antes.


----------



## rosonero (25 Feb 2011)

Fuera en 810 en los últimos minutos en la esperada bajadita.

Como han hecho sufrir para 30 pipos


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy ha sido otro día de escasa actividad, especialmente por la tarde donde lo han dejado en piloto automático puro y duro. Han empezado el día comprando con algo de fuerza y lo han dejado estar, hacia las 11:30 más o menos han empezado a vender, pero al mismo tiempo también iban comprando, poco antes de las 12 han vendido con cierta fuerza pero ha durado bastante poco de todas formas. Hacias las 12:40 se han puesto de nuevo compradores hasta el final de la sesión, aunque en ese momento han dejado de hacer operaciones prácticamente. Han hecho algunas compras y ventas aunque al final el saldo iba subiendo lentamente.

En subasta han comprado.

En resumen, parece que no están por la labor de tirarlo, este volumen tan bajo y el piloto automático se corresponden con una temporada de subida, puede que haya alguna corrección en algún momento pero los leoncios no creen en ella y además esperan gap alcista para el lunes.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2011)

atman dijo:


> Los charts Shanky, no sé si los había puesto alguna vez antes.



Alguno sabe como ver los charts a la inversa?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Me alegro mucho, ya le sacas un buen pico ;-) Ahora bien, con un poco de paciencia las hubieras pillado un pelín más baratas, que como te dije Gamesa estaba muy bajista y vaya si guanizó, pero bueno, ya sé que tu sistema no tira de gráficos, sino de números, así que olé tus cojones. De todos modos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hombre, yo la verdad que no creo que sea la empresa de mi vida. De hecho ya estoy viendo en que meter pasta... o mejor dicho, que vendo para meter pasta en otros sectores... Lo que ocurre, es que cuando compre GAM la compre por un precio que era equivalente al 60%/70% de los activos corrientes netos o FM. O lo que es lo mismo. Comprar el inmovilizado de la empresa practicamente gratis...

En este video un señor muy majo de Omaha lo explica la mar de bien. Min 8:00...

Aunque no aparezca en los subs, dice que compra acciones muy baratas y dice "...below working capital", o lo que es lo mismo, activos corrientes netos, o FM. Jugar por 100% de una inversión, arriesgando sólo el 30 o 40%. Apalancarse por fundamentales, o ganar pasta gratis.


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Hombre, yo la verdad que no creo que sea la empresa de mi vida. De hecho ya estoy viendo en que meter pasta... o mejor dicho, que vendo para meter pasta en otros sectores... Lo que ocurre, es que cuando compre GAM la compre por un precio que era equivalente al 60%/70% de los activos corrientes netos o FM. O lo que es lo mismo. Comprar el inmovilizado de la empresa practicamente gratis...
> 
> En este video un señor muy majo de Omaha lo explica la mar de bien. Min 8:00...
> 
> Aunque no aparezca en los subs, dice que compra acciones muy baratas y dice "...below working capital", o lo que es lo mismo, activos corrientes netos, o FM. Jugar por 100% de una inversión, arriesgando sólo el 30 o 40%. Apalancarse por fundamentales, o ganar pasta gratis.



Falta el vídeo.

El señor de Omaha supongo que se llama Warren pero no se apellida exactamente Buffete


----------



## atman (26 Feb 2011)

Pensaba que el Sp llegaba a 1325 entre hoy y el lunes por lo que había entrado largo con orden de salida en 22, que me parecía lo más probable para hoy. Sin embargo, se enredó en los 19, así que me quedo largo hasta el lunes, último día de mes.... y veremos si acierto con los 25 entre lunes y martes.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Falta el vídeo.
> 
> El señor de Omaha supongo que se llama Warren pero no se apellida exactamente Buffete



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUQr2c53NhY

:ouch:

Minuto 8:00

Gracias Mulder.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Falta el vídeo.
> 
> El señor de Omaha supongo que se llama Warren pero no se apellida exactamente Buffete



Dos cuestiones:
a)Yo tampoco me apellido Buffete
b)Si yo me hubiese hecho rico comprando acciones de Coca-cola y similares,no iría dando clases magistrales.Leer su libro fué ultradecepcionante.
c)Miente más que habla:Te canta las alabanzas de GM y luego él se compra una ferroviaria.Con dos webs.
S2
PD:Entiendo que mentir forma parte del bussines.


----------



## aksarben (26 Feb 2011)

Qué grande es el tito Warren...

Edit: WBuffete, creo que el vídeo es de hace tiempo, de antes de que GM se diera la leche. ¿Qué libro no te gustó? (Por no leerlo tampoco  )


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2011)

03-11-2009

Berkshire Hathaway comprará ferroviaria Burlington - 1667135 - elEconomista.es


> En un comunicado, Buffett dijo que los trenes eran clave para el futuro crecimiento de Estados Unidos y que el sector se expandirá mientras el país lo haga.




Leí el libro autobiográfico de cómo se hizo rico:Lo cogí en la biblioteca y lo resumiría en comprar grandes empresas con buenos fundamentales que por alguna causa del mercado se hallen por debajo del valor de libros.
Es todo.No gastes tiempo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Feb 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Dos cuestiones:
> a)Yo tampoco me apellido Buffete
> b)Si yo me hubiese hecho rico comprando acciones de Coca-cola y similares,no iría dando clases magistrales.Leer su libro fué ultradecepcionante.
> c)Miente más que habla:Te canta las alabanzas de GM y luego él se compra una ferroviaria.Con dos webs.
> ...



El video es del 98. Dando una conferencia los recien titulados MBA de la U. de Florida.

No está hablando bien de GM. Sólo dice que tienes que decir, voy a comprar XXX porque YYY, y habla de los fundamentales, no del técnico ( evidentemente el hombre que va a decir)... No habla bien de GM. La pone como ejemplo.

Pero de todas las cosas que dice en el video que ya tiene 13 años me llama la atención que:

a) Se mantiene firme en que no cree en las tecnologicas, cuando estaban en plena burbuja.
b) No ha invertido en japon.
c)Ya habla de Kodak como una empresa en declive.

Y BRK sigue sin pagar dividendos... LOL.


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Cierre a 17:30pm se desplaza a 10742
> 
> hoy tengo una mala (bueno, o regulera, según se mire) noticia que darles respecto a las proyecciones. Es sólo que tengo el aceite casi hirviendo para la tortilla de patatas y no puedo contársela ahora, pero "ya em parlarem" luego ::



se lo que nos va a decir, q tiene q recalcular a la niña......verdad? inocho:

ya me di yo cuenta el otro dia :::: 

(modo cabronazo off  )


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> El video es del 98. Dando una conferencia los recien titulados MBA de la U. de Florida.
> 
> No está hablando bien de GM. Sólo dice que tienes que decir, voy a comprar XXX porque YYY, y habla de los fundamentales, no del técnico ( evidentemente el hombre que va a decir)... No habla bien de GM. La pone como ejemplo.
> 
> ...



No era en estas declaraciones
Cuando comenzó esta crisis decía de entrar en el accionariado de GM, en no sé que banco,y varias chorradas más por patrioterismo y quedar bién con el stablishment.
A final no invirtió en empresas con problemas serios.Compró una participación de Goldman y en general le va como el culo.
Burlington le sale caro a Buffett: Berkshire Hathaway pierde su última triple 'A' - 1887702 - elEconomista.es


> 3.000 despidos
> 
> Pero las malas noticias para Berkshire Hathaway, que cotiza en el S&P 500 desde la pasada semana, no terminan aquí. Ayer anunció que la demanda en varias de sus unidades de negocio registró importantes descensos durante el pasado ejercicio, por lo que ha recortado 3.000 puestos de trabajo desde diciembre.
> 
> ...


----------



## pepo0 (26 Feb 2011)

qué fuerte qué fuerte ...

Its Official: You Must Report Offshore Insurance, Annuity, and Gold Accounts by Mark Nestmann


----------



## pollastre (26 Feb 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> se lo que nos va a decir, q tiene q recalcular a la niña......verdad? inocho:
> 
> ya me di yo cuenta el otro dia ::::
> 
> (modo cabronazo off  )



Nooooo 

Aunque como comentario tocahuevil en modo cabrón ON, no está mal ::

El asunto es simple: ya no tendré proyecciones para el Ibex35, al menos por el momento.

Hace ya meses que no opero en el Ibex35; los que más o menos me conocen saben bien lo que opino de él: es un índice chicharrero, manipulado y fácilmente manipulable incluso por un león de medio pelo [melena], poco serio desde un punto de vista algorítmico, y en definitiva y a mi humilde entender, un índice poco profesional.

El caso es que el otro día me dí cuenta de que mi datafeed anual para el Ibex35 vence, precisamente... mañana. Y está claro que es una chorrada por mi parte renovar y seguir pagando un feed para un mercado que yo personalmente ni opero ni sigo.

El tema, pues, se revela sencillo: dado que las proyecciones se calculan a tiempo real con los datos de mercado, si no hay datos a tiempo real, puesss... no hay proyecciones :cook:

Si alguien necesita alguna proyección de otros índices más serios y coincide con que yo los trabajo, estaré encantado de proporcionarsela (Nikkei, SP, DJI, DAX). Pero el churribex... amparen s'acabó, me temo ::::

Saludos y pipos


----------



## atman (26 Feb 2011)

Cuando buenamente pueda y quiera, el DAX y el SP se agradecerán igualmente. =^_^=

Ahora que usteq me diga que el SP es más formal y con mejores algoritmos... con la que está cayendo...

¿nadie replica mi previsión del SP en 1325 en 1-2 días máximo y luego hundimiento? ¿seguimos siendo leales súbditos de la República Independiente de Peponia?


----------



## rosonero (26 Feb 2011)

Estoy con atman, las proyes de DAX y SP siempre serán bienvenidas, igual nos animamos y damos el salto a índices serios.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Estoy con atman, las proyes de DAX y SP siempre serán bienvenidas, igual nos animamos y damos el salto a índices serios.



+1

Hay que dejar paso a índices respetables


----------



## aksarben (26 Feb 2011)

Se puede pasar al DAX, que según Google "MarketMaker" se escribe igual en alemán :Baile:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Feb 2011)

Pollastre ¿ cual es el importe economico de que nos deje usted sin proyecciones del ibex ? :


Quizas podriamos hacer una colecta y pagarlo nosotros ienso:


----------



## pipoapipo (27 Feb 2011)

es continuando lo de las revoluciones en el mundo arabe, es solo una opinion, pero pienso como el 

Ni Facebook, ni Twitter: son los fusiles · ELPAÍS.com

(si cansa el tema o consideran q estoy manchando el hilo, me lo comentan y dejo de poner cosas)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Feb 2011)

Ojoooooooooooooooooo he visto las orejas de nuestro leoncio particular en otro hilo 

Anda husmeando en busca de gacelas ::

Por cierto le he enciado un mp..... o me contesta o delato su posicion en el foro y ahuyento a las gacelas :XX::XX:


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Feb 2011)

A la espera es mi posicion. De momento debemos tentar los 7xx (c). A partir de ese momento decidiremos. Se espera fiesta hoy....espero que abajo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> A la espera es mi posicion. De momento debemos tentar los 7xx (c). A partir de ese momento decidiremos. Se espera fiesta hoy....espero que abajo



10700 c dice usted ?? :baba: :baba: :baba:


deme, deme el papelito para que firme


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Ojoooooooooooooooooo he visto las orejas de nuestro leoncio particular en otro hilo
> 
> Anda husmeando en busca de gacelas ::
> 
> Por cierto le he enciado un mp..... o me contesta o delato su posicion en el foro y ahuyento a las gacelas :XX::XX:



De nada....

le he regalado unos puntitos

Sigo con lo mio.bye


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Feb 2011)

Pyn ¿ que dice su niño travieso ? ienso:

haga meritos para la dote de la niña de pollastre


----------



## tonuel (28 Feb 2011)

muahahahahahahahaha... ) ) )


olé... por mis cojones... :Baile:

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## atman (28 Feb 2011)

Que dicen que Buffet tiene 38.000 minolles para gastar... si alguien le conoce, que le de mi tarjeta, que el hombre ya está mayor y no es cosa de que se canse buscando por esos mundos de Dios...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Feb 2011)

Necesito saber un suelo fiable.

Por razones que no vienen al caso necesitaria ver el ibex entre los 650 y 670 como minimo para ejercer mi maquiavelico plan plusvas a gogo ::

¿ alguien se atreve a dar un suelo para hoy minimamente fiable ? no me valen los 3000 de Tonuel, ni los 700 pelados de market ( este ultimo pq no dice que sea suelo sino que " empiexa a vigilar " ).


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Feb 2011)

Necesito ayuda, necesito hacer un programilla en C++ y estoy leyendo manuales, pero necesito alguna explicación para tontos.

Me lío bastante con términos nuevos para mí, necesito definiciones para tontos, qué es una clase, qué es un objeto, en la declaración de variables cuándo es pública, cuándo privada...

Pensaba que lo tenía más o menos claro pero compilo cualquier programilla de ejemplo y me salen 20 errores distintos... 

Venga joder, enlaces, explicaciones, programas de ejemplo, insultos, cánticos regionales, lo que sea...

Que necesito pasar de tics de 15 segundazos con Excel a tics de un segundo, así me quedaría a tres órdenes de magnitud de pollastre en vez de a cuatro ::


----------



## atman (28 Feb 2011)

...es que, tal y como intuimos usteq y yo, probablemente no nos quedemos en los 700. Yo me fijaría en los 10610 y luego en 10543, que fueron minimos de la semana pasada.


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/C++#El_concepto_de_clase
http://c.conclase.net/curso/index.php

Yo debo de tener en casa un libro bastante majo de C++. Tendrá como 20 años. Pero recuerdo que estaba bastante bien explicado. Puedo escanearle algunas cosas. Y no sé si tengo alguno en formato electronico, eso se lo tendría que mirar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Feb 2011)

atman dijo:


> ...es que, tal y como intuimos usteq y yo, probablemente no nos quedemos en los 700. Yo me fijaría en los 10610 y luego en 10543, que fueron minimos de la semana pasada.



ese 10610 me coronaria rey, incluso como digo me bastaria tocar esos 650 para mi judaba maestra


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Feb 2011)

Buenos días
Me voy pal tejado


----------



## aksarben (28 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Necesito ayuda, necesito hacer un programilla en C++ y estoy leyendo manuales, pero necesito alguna explicación para tontos.
> 
> Me lío bastante con términos nuevos para mí, necesito definiciones para tontos, qué es una clase, qué es un objeto, en la declaración de variables cuándo es pública, cuándo privada...
> 
> ...



El "Thinking in C++" de Bruce Eckel es un buen libro, échele un ojo, que se puede bajar legalmente y todo: Bruce Eckel's MindView, Inc: Thinking in C++ 2nd Edition by Bruce Eckel . Y si tiene algún problema, vaya preguntando, que para eso estamos .


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Feb 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> El "Thinking in C++" de Bruce Eckel es un buen libro, échele un ojo, que se puede bajar legalmente y todo: Bruce Eckel's MindView, Inc: Thinking in C++ 2nd Edition by Bruce Eckel . Y si tiene algún problema, vaya preguntando, que para eso estamos .



Arrrggggh, pero es en inglés, bueno no podía ser perfecto, se puede descargar hasta el código de los ejemplos. Gracias.


----------



## Mulder (28 Feb 2011)

A los buenos días!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Necesito ayuda, necesito hacer un programilla en C++ y estoy leyendo manuales, pero necesito alguna explicación para tontos.
> 
> Me lío bastante con términos nuevos para mí, necesito definiciones para tontos, qué es una clase, qué es un objeto, en la declaración de variables cuándo es pública, cuándo privada...
> 
> ...



Lo de los errores puede ser normal, muchos podrían ser warnings que no afectan a la compilación general, el único problema que te veo es la comprensión de lo que son los objetos, yo me pasé años de programación declarativa antes de usar objetos y me costó horrores pillar el concepto.

Ten en cuenta que un objeto es lo mismo que una clase y una clase es como una estructura donde van contenidas variables y métodos (funciones), para acceder a estas variables y métodos tienes que llamar al objeto de una forma parecida a esta:

objeto->metodo()
objeto->variable

A partir de la comprensión de esto todo lo demás está tirado, si has estado programando con visual basic ya tienes un poco de camino andado, aunque aquí no existen los eventos predefinidos.

En fin, espero haberte aclarado algo, pero la cosa no se acaba aquí, tras esto tendrás que aprender los conceptos de: herencia, polimorfismo y ...(no recuerdo ya como se llamaba la otra ) ¿sobrecarga?

En fin, que no te queda nada por aprender.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad es que por lo que he leído el fin de semana me queda la sensación de que soy gilipollas porque no me entero de casi nada, tendré que ir poco a poco con ejemplos en plan "borra la pantalla", "escribe hola", "copia un archivo"...


----------



## Nico (28 Feb 2011)

Este es un magnífico día para que llegue Pecata Minuta. Ella adora los temas frikis !! 

Aprovecho para comentarles que hemos abierto un hilo de bolsa en la Guardería. Quizás un poco aburrido para Uds.

Allí tratamos temas bursátiles en general, comentamos sobre empresas, analizamos gráficos y discutimos sobre el impacto de los fundamentales en las cotizaciones.

Lo dicho, un poco aburridillo pero quienes tengais ganas de ver alguna cosas de esta os podeis dar una vuelta.


----------



## atman (28 Feb 2011)

Miedo me da que lo hayan puesto en la guardería...

Oigan por si no lo sabían en la CNMV trabajan... el sábado les mandé una "especie de consulta" sobre unos pollos que se anunciaban en los adwords de este foro, pensando en esperar tranquilamente... y ya me han constestado!!


----------



## tonuel (28 Feb 2011)

He cerrado hace un buen rato en 10760... ergo 60 pipos pa la saca... :Baile:


A ver si el chulibex se decide a subir y le meto otra descarga... ienso:



Saludos )


----------



## pollastre (28 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> Ten en cuenta que *un objeto es lo mismo que una clase*




Cuidauuuuuu!!!! como te lea un talibán del código (que los hay) monta en cólera... pabernos matao 


Un objeto es una _clase instanciada_, ojete-calor, pero no "una clase" a secas.

BL, yo creo que lo mejor es un libro, por aquí, en cuatro líneas, no te vas a enterar de un carajo de grajo... pero aquí va mi intento:

- Una clase es como una plantilla. Como un "molde". Imagina un molde de plástico para hacer gatos de escayola (sí, eso). Pues ese molde sería la plantilla.

- Un objeto sería un gato de escayola. Provienen de echar escayola (instanciar) en el molde (la clase). *Un objeto es una instancia de una clase*.

- Las plantillas tienen diversas características, que heredarán los objetos derivados (instanciados) de ellas. Esas características son :

1) Variables (sí, las de toda la vida, a=5, bidPrice = 10110 , etc.)
2) Métodos (que son las funciones de toda la vida)


Ahora es cuando viene tu "tomatera", donde las cosas se ponen curiosas: las variables y métodos de un objeto, por lo general trabajan sobre _ese _objeto.

Así que en un lenguaje tradicional... digamos que yo recibo un tick de mercado y quiero actualizar mi variable interna de "precio". Pues:

int precioIBEX ;
.....
.....
precioIBEX = 10100;


Precioso ejemplo de tecnología del siglo XX ::

Ahora, lo mismo pero en un lenguaje orientado a objetos: creamos un objeto "ibex", por ejemplo, cuya clase tendrá una variable (precioIBEX) y un método (updatePrice). 

Primero definimos el molde (clase) del objeto:

--------------------------------------------
public class ibex
{
int precioIBEX;

public void updatePrice (int nuevoPrecio)
{
this.precioIBEX = nuevoPrecio;
System.out.println("Saludos y Pipos, BL\n");
}
}
----------------------------------------------

Date cuenta que ahora mismo no tenemos absolutamente nada... la ejecución de este código no daría ningún resultado. Tan sólo hemos definido un molde.´

Pero ahora ya podemos escribir algo de código "con chicha":

ibex objectoIbex = new ibex();

objetoIbex.updatePrice(7000); // (c) Niveles Místico Tonuelístico


Bueno, y aquí tienes la sutil diferencia entre los dos paradigmas de programación... si te fijas, la programación orientada a objetos (OOP) es mucho más autocontenida y organizada.

Es importante que pases el tiempo que sea necesario hasta que entiendas perfectamente las sutilezas del paradigma OOP... de lo contrario, todo lo que harás después será un caos total, te lo aseguro.


----------



## tonuel (28 Feb 2011)

Spoiler



Corto 10830





Saludos :cook:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuidauuuuuu!!!! como te lea un talibán del código (que los hay) monta en cólera... pabernos matao
> 
> 
> Un objeto es una _clase instanciada_, ojete-calor, pero no "una clase" a secas.
> ...



Mil gracias, eso es lo que yo necesitaba una explicación con "moldes" y "gatos de escayola".

Lo voy entendiendo, dentro de media hora tendré que volver a leerlo porque ya no me acordaré de nada, pero bueno. :: Esta tarde empezaré a leer algún curso de los que me habéis puesto y a ver si con algún ejemplo fácil voy pillando el "conceto"


----------



## tonuel (28 Feb 2011)

para ganar pasta no hace falta tanta chorrada... :no:



Saludos 8:


----------



## carvil (28 Feb 2011)

Buenos dias 


Resistencia en el E-Mini 1326 soporte 1315


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (28 Feb 2011)

A tomar por saco el SL... -15 pipos... :ouch:


Saludos :


----------



## Claca (28 Feb 2011)

Tal y como comenté, el entorno de los 10.845 fue referencia y resistencia en la sesión del viernes, para hoy es igualmente un nivel importante, pero ahora ya contamos con un par de directrices más o menos definidas que podrían indicarnos por dónde van a ir los tiros:


----------



## Claca (28 Feb 2011)

Rompe por arriba, próxima parada los 10.920.


----------



## tonuel (28 Feb 2011)

Spoiler



Corto 10900





Saludos 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Feb 2011)

atman dijo:


> Pues no sé a ustedes, pero los cortos que dejé ayer se me cerraron con resultados *excelente*, a excepción del ibex claro está, que quedó medio colgado para hoy.
> 
> Lángaro, que le veo la patita con la pregunta: en los chicharros no hay lógica que valga.
> 
> MarketMaker, más pareciera que el mozo anda sobre el agua delante del toro... y Zuloman aún no ha alcanzado semejante grado de iluminación trascendente.



al final llegó a 1 $... ahora está la decisión en mantener o vender... (hablo de Delta)


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Feb 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z_gy-8rJZc[/YOUTUBE]

:Baile:


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Feb 2011)

Empezamos a soltar lastre. veamos si hay alguien "poderozo" sujetando


----------



## aksarben (28 Feb 2011)

Gamesa sigue subiendo :Aplauso:


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Feb 2011)

parece q despues de hacer limpia esta mañana ahora si dejan subir a los bluechip (vaya barrido han metido a primera hora...... HdP)


----------



## tonuel (28 Feb 2011)

Pues a mi el barrido me ha venido de ****** para cerrar los cortos... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mr.Wolf (28 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Necesito ayuda, necesito hacer un programilla en C++ y estoy leyendo manuales, pero necesito alguna explicación para tontos.
> 
> Me lío bastante con términos nuevos para mí, necesito definiciones para tontos, qué es una clase, qué es un objeto, en la declaración de variables cuándo es pública, cuándo privada...
> 
> ...



antes que aprender un dificil lenguaje de programación, quizá deberias probar de instalar un programa de hojas de cálculo de por lo menos hace diez años. A lo mejor va como un cohete...


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues a mi el barrido me ha venido de ****** para cerrar los cortos... :Baile:
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:




felicidades!!!!!

(es q a mi casi me saltan el SL)


----------



## Claca (28 Feb 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Rompe por arriba, próxima parada los 10.920.



Hecho. Es algo que comenté el viernes también. La superación de los 10.845 nos llevaba hasta aquí.


----------



## atman (28 Feb 2011)

puestas dos banderillas al ibex en todo lo alto. a ver ahora hasta dónde agacha el hocico, o bien a ver si me llevo una corná...

el Sp llegados a este punto... puede hacer cualquier cosa, aunque entiendo que lo suyo es darse tambien una buena torta... ahora... veremos si no vemos antes los 1340


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Feb 2011)

fuera de delta con un 45% de beneficio....
seguro que ahora sigue subiendo hasta el infinito....


----------



## atman (28 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> fuera de delta con un 45% de beneficio....
> seguro que ahora sigue subiendo hasta el infinito....



...o vuelve a 0,70... =^_^=


----------



## tonuel (28 Feb 2011)

quiero ver los 9000 este mes... 8:


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> quiero ver los 9000 este mes... 8:



Tanto no pero un retroceso a los 10790 me haría un gran favor.
Ahora mismo se me está acercando un tío muy grandote con un bote como este en la mano....


----------



## sintripulacion (28 Feb 2011)

Amos a ver amijos, Acciona baja un 87% los beneficios con respecto al año pasado y ni corta ni perezosa sube un 5% en bolsa.

Declara un BPA de no llega a 3 euros y cotiza a 71 pipos.

¿ej que regalan hoy un lametón a los inversores o qué?ienso:


----------



## atman (28 Feb 2011)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Amos a ver amijos, Acciona baja un 87% los beneficios con respecto al año pasado y ni corta ni perezosa sube un 5% en bolsa.
> 
> Declara un BPA de no llega a 3 euros y cotiza a 71 pipos.
> 
> ¿ej que regalan hoy un lametón a los inversores o qué?ienso:



La cuestión es que se esperaban resultados aún peores. Además sus ratios de deuda han mejorado un 10% y su ebitda sí ha sido más positivo.


----------



## orcblin (28 Feb 2011)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Amos a ver amijos, Acciona baja un 87% los beneficios con respecto al año pasado y ni corta ni perezosa sube un 5% en bolsa.
> 
> Declara un BPA de no llega a 3 euros y cotiza a 71 pipos.
> 
> ¿ej que regalan hoy un lametón a los inversores o qué?ienso:



Acciona refuerza su presencia en Australia con un contrato por 220 millones en Cincodias.com

bueno, seguro que no es eso pero bueno


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Feb 2011)

......................


----------



## tonuel (28 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Tanto no pero un retroceso a los 10790 me haría un gran favor.




Para que acabe el mes queda media hora...




*tic... tac... tic... tac...*




Saludos 8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Feb 2011)

Mr.Wolf dijo:


> antes que aprender un dificil lenguaje de programación, quizá deberias probar de instalar un programa de hojas de cálculo de por lo menos hace diez años. A lo mejor va como un cohete...



Je, je, estoy usando Excel 2002 caballero, si utilizo el Excel 2010 se me queda el Pentium IV congelado.

Con un programilla en C++ puedo hacer lo que hace excel utilizando muchos menos recursos.

Además, tengo que intentar aprender algo de programación, que no se diga, joer, aunque sea para hacer cuatro cosas fáciles.


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Feb 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Para que acabe el mes queda media hora...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Serán.... me tienen bloqueado en el nivel en que solté el papel...será a ver si pico..

Demando en 10865. Si me lo traen aquí es que quieren soltar y se hacen los remolones.


----------



## sintripulacion (28 Feb 2011)

atman dijo:


> La cuestión es que se esperaban resultados aún peores. Además sus ratios de deuda han mejorado un 10% y su ebitda sí ha sido más positivo.



No me he parado a estudiar en profundidad la información pero parece ser que la reducción de deuda viene acompañada de desinversiones (autopistas en Chile y otras..).
En cualquier caso un Per actual igual a 27 unido a que una de sus ramas fundamentales de negocio cual es la construcción va a esta congelada por un tiempecito me parece una valoración excesiva de la empresa.

Un poquito más arriba y me tendré que plantear si meterme corto. 
Hace apenas unas semanas cotizaba ampliamente por debajo de 60.

P.D: valor a estudiar con detenimiento.


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Serán.... me tienen bloqueado en el nivel en que solté el papel...será a ver si pico..
> 
> Demando en 10865. Si me lo traen aquí es que quieren soltar y se hacen los remolones.








:XX:

Y ahora que han descubierto sus cartas ¿Que harán?

Espero que ningún "mardito ejpeculador" crea que está barato y se meta por medio.


----------



## Mulder (28 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Je, je, estoy usando Excel 2002 caballero, si utilizo el Excel 2010 se me queda el Pentium IV congelado.
> 
> Con un programilla en C++ puedo hacer lo que hace excel utilizando muchos menos recursos.
> 
> Además, tengo que intentar aprender algo de programación, que no se diga, joer, aunque sea para hacer cuatro cosas fáciles.



Yo te recomendaría python, es un lenguaje muy bueno y sencillo para aprender objetos, funciona en cualquier plataforma, aunque sea nacido en el entorno Linux/Unix.

Lo único malo es que si lo sacas de Unix el tema de las librerías para hacer cosas chulas flojea un poco, por ejemplo es bastante difícil conseguir en windows la librería para mysql que suelo usar con python, en Linux con python eres dios.


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Feb 2011)

El final no ha sido tan malo, por los pelos. 
Espero que el señor Mulder nos diga que esperan Gap a la baja mañana.

(Aunque los últimos movimientos han sido de compras, pero creo que es una maniobra para animar a la entrada a última hora.)

Manda USA, como siempre, así que a vigilar.


----------



## Mulder (28 Feb 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario según como se mire, en órdenes grandes negativo y en pequeñas positivo.

Hoy han empezado el día vendiendo con cierta fuerza pero a los 20 minutos han parado de vender, aunque también de comprar, hasta casi las 12 no han hecho ningún movimiento de consideración, entre los pocos paquetes pequeños que han cruzado durante ese tiempo han ido ganando terreno las ventas muy poco a poco.

Curiosamente en el mismo momento en que han hecho las últimas ventas poco antes de las 12 también han empezado a comprar paquetes normales, a las 13 han vuelto a hacer una venta para seguir comprando de nuevo pero a partir de ese momento hasta el final de la sesión solo han cruzado 3 tristes paquetes de compra, la tarde ha sido inactiva totalmente, aunque han ido comprando muy poco a poco con órdenes pequeñas.

En subasta han hecho una pequeña batalla que han ganado las compras por muy poco.

En resumen, parece que hayamos vuelto a la inactividad veraniega, no hay verdadero interés comprador ni vendedor, con un panorama como este yo no me pondría corto.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Feb 2011)

Como pollastre ya no oda a zulo y yo me aburría, viendo los tejemanejes de MM, ahí va la parida del día:

En santa bolsa de Ibex,
do juran los tradersdalgo,
allí le toma la jura
Marketmaker al Ibex mercado.

Las apuestas eran tan fuertes
que al Ibex ponen espanto;
sobre un montón de contratos
y un stop-loss saltado.

Gacelas mátente, Ibex, 
gacelas, que no leoncios,
de los foros de burbuja,
que no sean leoncios probados;
mátente con poca pasta
no con paquetones pesados...


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Feb 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario según como se mire, en órdenes grandes negativo y en pequeñas positivo.
> 
> Hoy han empezado el día vendiendo con cierta fuerza pero a los 20 minutos han parado de vender, aunque también de comprar, hasta casi las 12 no han hecho ningún movimiento de consideración, entre los pocos paquetes pequeños que han cruzado durante ese tiempo han ido ganando terreno las ventas muy poco a poco.
> 
> ...




Lo dicho, compras al final, aunque mi "intuición" me dicen que son para despistar. 30 puntos de Ibex de colchón tengo para equivocarme con un Gap al alza para mañana.

Bueno como la tarde va a ser larga me meto un poco en el tema del excel.

Yo lo estoy usando con precios de cierre para seguimiento de unos cuantos valores (para recomendar a amigos y demás).
La cosa es que es desesperante su lentitud en la ejecución de las fórmulas, y eso que estoy trasteando con un i7 y 4 gigas de ram (se supone que suficiente para mover un paquete ofimático).

¿Cómo me veo? Pues con una hoja de cálculo por valor (dos indicadores, dos gráficos y una hoja de simulación, pero nada del otro mundo).
Y cuando al final de jornada se descarga los datos...ves como se actualiza la tabla cual calculadora FX 19 con pocas pilas.

Alguna otra opción en hoja de cálculo más rápida. ¿Open Office?

A ver los ejpertos

P.D. Por cierto el indicador me dio orden de compra en 8,64 para BBVA y mano de santo.


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Feb 2011)

Parece que los americanos flojean...y en mis pantallaaaasss

Aparecen Ibex (c) 10760-10622:
FLS:10.868

Preparemos el Warning Mode


----------



## atman (28 Feb 2011)

...y que le dice para el SP??? Toy corto desde 1327, pensando en 1320... y conociendo al astado... me tiemblan las canillas.


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Feb 2011)

atman dijo:


> ...y que le dice para el SP??? Toy corto desde 1327, pensando en 1320... y conociendo al astado... me tiemblan las canillas.



Pues dices que le pongas una aguja al muñequito...que de momento entra dinero en 1322 y mucho...mira el gráfico

Segundo ataque a nivel de ventas automáticas....puede ser tu momento. PINCHA PINCHAAA


----------



## atman (28 Feb 2011)

para hacer bien el amor hay que venir al suuurrr... =^_^=

vale, vale... no me peguen...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Lo dicho, compras al final, aunque mi "intuición" me dicen que son para despistar. 30 puntos de Ibex de colchón tengo para equivocarme con un Gap al alza para mañana.
> 
> Bueno como la tarde va a ser larga me meto un poco en el tema del excel.
> 
> ...




Hay algún truco para acelerar excel:

XL: Optimizar hojas de cálculo para acelerar los cálculos

Otro de mi cosecha es que si utilizas fórmulas condicionales pongas primero la condición que menos (o más) veces se cumple , así pasa directamente sin comprobar el resto de condiciones.

Y sobre todo, Excel 2002 va el doble de deprisa que Excel 2010.


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Feb 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Hay algún truco para acelerar excel:
> 
> XL: Optimizar hojas de cálculo para acelerar los cálculos
> 
> ...









Esta es otra opción...


----------



## pollastre (28 Feb 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> ...y en mis pantallaaaasss....




El fin... llegóoooo....... 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unI6uod5AFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> El fin... llegóoooo.......
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unI6uod5AFE[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wXzWB3_Dm8[/YOUTUBE]

Soy más de este...


----------



## rafaxl (28 Feb 2011)

Como veis al dow?? parece que esta fuerte no? esta ya en los 12200.


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Feb 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Como veis al dow?? parece que esta fuerte no? esta ya en los 12200.



Pues ahora mismo y tras el cierre así.









¿De largo? 



No hombre....así de ancho

De largo es ASI


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Feb 2011)

q bien dotado esta Bernake  de impresoras, me refiero


----------



## Mulder (28 Feb 2011)

A mi las fotos del Bernie también me recuerdan aquel viejo chiste de Felipe Gonzalez comparándolo con el Papa de la época, Juan Pablo II













La pregunta era: ¿quien la tenía más grande?


----------



## pyn (1 Mar 2011)

Buenos días, casi me da un síncope viendo el AH de NVAX:

Novavax, Inc.: NASDAQ:NVAX quotes & news - Google Finance


Con nocturnidad y alevosía :baba::baba::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## qpvlde (1 Mar 2011)

MArzo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...007-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-marzo-2011-a.html


----------



## tarantula (22 Mar 2011)

ya no hay ambiente ,


----------



## tarantula (22 Mar 2011)

:que vuelvan los grandes


----------



## CASPOSO (27 Abr 2011)

cuanto daño hizo gual estrit y gual estrit 2 )


----------



## CASPOSO (27 Abr 2011)

y el gual estrit llurnal ¿ se escribe asin no?


----------



## romoro80 (31 May 2011)

Hoy el ibex está alegre, no sabemos porqué exactamente pero es un día de estos que merece la pena seguir al minuto.

___________________

cuenta


----------



## McFly (4 Feb 2012)

Bueno ya salí de sacyr.
No entre con todo, fue una toma de contacto. QueriA ver las comisiones y tal.
Resumen:
300 acciones de sacyr a 3,66 y me descuentan de la cuenta corriente 1111,02€
Las vendí hoy a 3,73 a ver cuanto me ingresan. Las vendí todas.
El broker es BBVA y según. La publicidad la comisión es de 5€ por cada operación de menos de 4000€.... Pero ya parecen en la compra me metieron 1€ de mas.... 
Con q broker trabajáis vosotros??
Que os parece la comisión?
Me volverán a cobrar en la venta?
Consejos Pls estoy mu verde aun


----------

